# *THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY TOPIC (ORDER NOW)



## Premium Sportway

Just trying to get the word out that teh new Premium Sportway 5.20's will be available for ordering soon! Check out the wheels and tires section for info, or find us on Facebook @Premium Sportway LLC


----------



## LURCH63

First


----------



## DJLATIN

el segundo


----------



## Premium Sportway

*Premium Sportway pre order topic 2012*

Hello everyone,

This topic is simply a head count for the number of people who want tires. We need to get an idea of how many we have to get made. 

This is the new pre order topic. I have asked a mod to lock the previous topic so as to avoid confusion. As soon as the tire order is placed, pre ordering will close, and we will ask to have this one locked too. Official ordering will be done on the website, (which will be up soon), this is just an informal survey. We do ask that you dont post here wanting tires if you are not sure you are actually going to buy a set. Also, please only post once.

While we still dont have production dates, we are confident we will have tires in our warehouse by February. Final price has been set at $140 each, or $560 a set plus sales tax. This is for both 13" and 14".


----------



## MR.GM84

Put me down for 3 sets of 13 's 5 20's


----------



## lo4lyf

set of 14s!


----------



## touchdowntodd

shared up on facebook on a bunch of pages ... closer and closer!


----------



## MR.LAC

4 set's of 13" and 3 set's of 14" for me.

Chapo
562-276-6005


----------



## dameon

can we get some prices posted, not for me i don't have a car


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I ALWAYS SAID, GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT.


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

A set of 2012 13" 5.20


----------



## dj short dog

one set of 13's & one set of 14's.uffin:


----------



## dj short dog

dameon said:


> can we get some prices posted, not for me i don't have a car


$140ea. for 13" or 14'.


----------



## manu samoa

I've been all over the Facebook pages and on here and I don't know why you all can't give a suggested retail. Many people including myself are ready to buy. 
I know the price for the competitor and now what ?


----------



## firme63ragtop

1 SET OF 13'S PLEASE ?! :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## hangingloose_4u

_*I WILL GET 1 SET OF 13's FOR NOW. IF I LIKE THEM I WILL BUY SEVERAL MORE SETS. WHAT KIND OF PAYMENTS YOU TAKING?*_


----------



## 8t4mc

you know i want a set of 13's


----------



## D-Cheeze

1 WILL TAKE A SET OF 14'S


----------



## Z3dr0ck

1 set of 13's for me..


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP

Ok so $560 a set plus tax. What about shipping? 92007 san Diego. For some 13's. I usually pick up 5. Four on the ground, one for a spare. :nicoderm:


----------



## Prez of the I

2 sets of 13s for me.


----------



## johnnie65

At least 1 set of 5 for now.


----------



## blue jay

Ill take 6 tires...13s....


----------



## Premium Sportway

johnny you forgot to tell us what size!


----------



## tlc64impala

Ill take 5 tires in 13's


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I will take two sets. 13's! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville

Five 14's


----------



## DavidGs SS

put me down for a set of 13s 5 of them


----------



## blue thunder

I'll take five, thanks 13's


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

4 13's thx


----------



## 13OZKAR

I'LL TAKE 6 SETS!!!! BUT IF I CAN PAY IN CASH AND PICK THEM UP AT THE SAME TIME (SO CAL LOCAL) I WOULD TAKE 10 SETS!!!!!! 13's


----------



## CALI-JOE

1 set 13 skinny white walls for me.:yes:


----------



## Gold86

I'll take a set of 13" tires.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Any news


----------



## chrysler300

I'll take a set of 13's


----------



## gema68

I'LL TAKE A SET OF 14'S


----------



## d'Elegance

One set of 13's skinny white wall's


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> I'LL TAKE 6 SETS!!!! BUT IF I CAN PAY IN CASH AND PICK THEM UP AT THE SAME TIME (SO CAL LOCAL) I WOULD TAKE 10 SETS!!!!!! 13's


CALL ME WHEN YOU GO, SO I CAN LEAVE BEFORE YOU , SO I`M NOT GETTING THE ONES WITH THE CROOKED WHITE WALLS, OR 2- 13`S AND 1- 14`S AND 1 WIDE WHITE,,,,,,,,,,,,, GOTTA GET THERE BEFORE YOU SNATCH THEM ALL UP


----------



## hanks16

1 set of 13's please


----------



## SAUL

I'll take a set of 14s


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> CALL ME WHEN YOU GO, SO I CAN LEAVE BEFORE YOU , SO I`M NOT GETTING THE ONES WITH THE CROOKED WHITE WALLS, OR 2- 13`S AND 1- 14`S AND 1 WIDE WHITE,,,,,,,,,,,,, GOTTA GET THERE BEFORE YOU SNATCH THEM ALL UP


:biggrin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

The retail price is $140 ea, or $560 a set. There is a pre order topic in the wheels and tires section. We just set the price today.


----------



## bomber

i will take a set of 14s


----------



## silly

ILL TAKE A SET OF 13 AND 5 14s THANKS .....


----------



## gizmoscustoms

2 sets of 13's


----------



## manu samoa

Thank you!!


----------



## TopDogg

They do look nice.


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## lowlinc93

I want a set (4) of 13's .... unless it takes too long, then would pick them up another time. I'm willing to wait a few months though


----------



## 65chevyridah

I'll take a set of 14's


----------



## rosycorona58

I NEED 5 SETS 0F 13`S


----------



## MINT'Z

Is that the going rate for 520s damn


----------



## lowdeville

MINT'Z said:


> Is that the going rate for 520s damn


well the 14'' cokers are 137 each,and they are shit as far as i'm concerned(got a set in the corner of my garage),if these are as good as he claims,it's well worth it.


----------



## alex75

even if they suck, they look good.
premium sportways 5.20 were never performance tires anyway they just look the best


----------



## Skim

finally a tire that looks exactly like the OG


----------



## 1229

Skim said:


> finally a tire that looks exactly like the OG


x5.20


----------



## westsidehydros

do these ones or the coker ones say "lowrider" on the side of them...:thumbsdown:


----------



## 1229

westsidehydros said:


> do these ones or the coker ones say "lowrider" on the side of them...:thumbsdown:


these are like the originals. 




cokers say lowrider on them...................:barf:


----------



## THESITUATION

put me down for a set homie


----------



## Skim

i always hated that. this aint no lowrider bike


----------



## 1229

alex75 said:


> even if they suck, they look good.
> premium sportways 5.20 were never performance tires anyway they just look the best


and lets face it, the originals werent exactly the highest quality tire made either. as beautiful as they are, they arent exactly (99Y) rated radials, but i doubt anyone is driving in excess of 186mph in a lowrider.


----------



## alex75

exactly


----------



## 1229

alex75 said:


> exactly


I drove my 76 Glasshouse on original 5.20x14's and drove it daily for awhile. Id drive at decent highway speeds with no problems. when gas prices spiked on the east coast when Kartina hit, I was filling up with gas and some yuppie said "i bet you hate buying gas for that car" i looked at him and said "man fuck the gas prices, im more worried about the tires"


this is the best news in lowriding since Adex dumps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

TATTOO-76 said:


> and lets face it, the originals werent exactly the highest quality tire made either. as beautiful as they are, they arent exactly (99Y) rated radials, but i doubt anyone is driving in excess of 186mph in a lowrider.


----------



## milkbone

MINT'Z said:


> Is that the going rate for 520s damn


REMEMBER... THEY ARE THE BEST LOOKING TIRE EVER FOR YOUR LOWRIDER


----------



## milkbone

TATTOO-76 said:


> I drove my 76 Glasshouse on original 5.20x14's and drove it daily for awhile. Id drive at decent highway speeds with no problems. when gas prices spiked on the east coast when Kartina hit, I was filling up with gas and some yuppie said "i bet you hate buying gas for that car" i looked at him and said "man fuck the gas prices, im more worried about the tires"
> 
> 
> this is the best news in lowriding since Adex dumps!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:

X5.20


----------



## 65chevyridah

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 915imperials

I need a set of 13's


----------



## bundi62

Put me down for one set of 13s


----------



## BIG RED

I'm in for a set of 14's.


----------



## 13OZKAR

TopDogg said:


> They do look nice.


SHIT THAT MAKES A NICE T-SHIRT!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Just_Looking

I need total 6 sets (4) sets 14" and (2) sets 13." Thank God this tire are coming back. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> They do look nice.


ANY PICS OF THE 520 ON HUB CAPS??


----------



## big al 54

do they make that 5x20 swish sound


----------



## KLIQUE81

I WILL TAKE A SET OF 13'S
BIG JOHN KLIQUE EL PASO


----------



## lowc

put me down for a set of 13's


----------



## rIdaho

..I better not cheat my ride on any used ones... I'll take a set of the 13" skinny white 5.20's.


----------



## DAKI

I'll take a set of 13s


----------



## 8t4mc

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> ANY PICS OF THE 520 ON HUB CAPS??


they had one on display..Looked real good!!


----------



## RappersDelight

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

8t4mc said:


> they had one on display..Looked real good!!


pics??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

two sets of treses!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> ANY PICS OF THE 520 ON HUB CAPS??



These are the pics of the 5.20-14 on a steely that Freaky Tales posted on the other forum. Forgot to take more pics at the show. Can probably get some more later in the week if you like when we get back in town.


----------



## Premium Sportway

big al 54 said:


> do they make that 5x20 swish sound


We should know by mid-late week when Freaky Tales gets his set of 13's and starts testing them. We hope so :x:


----------



## touchdowntodd

unbelievably perfect


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup: I want some of these yes sir...


----------



## chevydaddy619

I want a set of 14s.


----------



## bomber

Premium Sportway said:


> We should know by mid-late week when Freaky Tales gets his set of 13's and starts testing them. We hope so :x:


are we going to able to get them buffed out?


----------



## Lokito63

I'll take 5 tires in 14"


----------



## albertm505

put me down for a set of 13z fat white walls


----------



## Premium Sportway

bomber said:


> are we going to able to get them buffed out?


still waiting on the factory to give us a minimum quantity required for a wider whitewall.


----------



## gema68

TopDogg said:


> They do look nice.


THAT'S A SEXY ASS WHEEL 520'S TTT!!!!


----------



## CHILANGO503

One set of 14's


----------



## 8t4mc

I dont know if its been said but the compound on the tire is slick as shit.


----------



## UCE*EP

Put me down for 3 sets


----------



## Firefly

I'm gonna need at least 1 set of 13's


----------



## IIMPALAA

One set of 13's for now, and a second set of 13's for the next car in a few months.


----------



## jugador63777

ill take 1 set ship to 33461


----------



## Premium Sportway

Hey guys just a reminder to be specific when you ask to be "put down for a set".

Also, this is simply a pre order topic. we are trying to get handle on how many tires to order, and how many of each size. When we have completed road testing, we will open the website and take official orders then. You can fill out an order form requesting how many tires and what size. There will also be a shipping calculator that will tell you what the shipping costs will be to your particular area.


----------



## TopDogg

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TopDogg said:


> :thumbsup:[/QUuOTE]
> 
> What's up Albert, how you been homie. As you can see, this guys made it to the end and were able to bring the all mighty 520 back from the dead.


----------



## alex75

TATTOO-76 said:


> i looked at him and said "man fuck the gas prices, im more worried about the tires"


haha no shit.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

I will need (5) 13in


----------



## bigperro619

Same here , dont forget to make my set . Ill take 5.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

funny, as its what i always think even with cheapo radials. Probably cause i have to add 300euros in shipping no matter how much the tires cost.


----------



## Firefly

Make that ten 13's for me instead


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

a set of 5 13's for me


----------



## TopDogg

Ola' Jesus, 
I hope all is well with you and your family......and all those 5.20 tires you own 
I did get a chance to speak to Jason, great guy with alot of determination. His dream of remaking the Premium Sportway will be "All Lowrider's Dream". I am hoping to see those new tires soon and will have a fulll write up on the history of the tires, with Jason's input, in the next issue of LRS magazine. 



FREAKY TALES said:


> TopDogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:[/QUuOTE]
> What's up Albert, how you been homie. As you can see, this guys made it to the end and were able to bring the all mighty 520 back from the dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1939gonzo

Premium Sportway said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This topic is simply a head count for the number of people who want tires. We need to get an idea of how many we have to get made.
> 
> This is the new pre order topic. I have asked a mod to lock the previous topic so as to avoid confusion. As soon as the tire order is placed, pre ordering will close, and we will ask to have this one locked too. Official ordering will be done on the website, (which will be up soon), this is just an informal survey. We do ask that you dont post here wanting tires if you are not sure you are actually going to buy a set. Also, please only post once.
> 
> While we still dont have production dates, we are confident we will have tires in our warehouse by February. Final price has been set at $140 each, or $560 a set plus sales tax. This is for both 13" and 14".


1 set of 13's


----------



## Giant

put me down for 1 set of 13s


----------



## manu samoa

I will be ordering 5 skinny white 13's by June


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JUST RECEIVED MY SET OF 520S, TAKING THEM TO THE TIRE SHOP TO WRAP THEM AROUND MY DAYNAS TOMORROW AFTER WORK AND PUTTING THEM TO THE TEST.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SORRY FOR THE DARK PICS!!


----------



## low 1

i want a set of 13"s skinny WW set of 5. Can they picked up?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

1 set of 13s. 
I take it theyre all skinnies right? Or medium whites too?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Premium Sportway said:


> Hey guys just a reminder to be specific when you ask to be "put down for a set".
> 
> Also, this is simply a pre order topic. we are trying to get handle on how many tires to order, and how many of each size. When we have completed road testing, we will open the website and take official orders then. You can fill out an order form requesting how many tires and what size. There will also be a shipping calculator that will tell you what the shipping costs will be to your particular area.


How about europe?
Will you be willing to ship USPS? I ask cause with the postal service its about 300 x set, while Fedex or others is about double and up.


----------



## JOHN818

I'll take a set...


----------



## Premium Sportway

low 1 said:


> i want a set of 13"s skinny WW set of 5. Can they picked up?


Your info says your in SO. CAL so yes that shouldn't be a problem. When we get to the point where people can start placing orders we will have more of the details worked out regarding payment, shipping, picking up, etc...


----------



## Premium Sportway

dogbonekustoms said:


> 1 set of 13s.
> I take it theyre all skinnies right? Or medium whites too?


Still waiting on the factory to give us a minimum quantity required to do a wider white. It's taking a while for a response which may mean the quantity required could be high which could be a problem if their is not enough immediate interest in a wider white. 

All I can tell you right now is that we are thinking of doing a 1 1/8" size which I believe would expand to about 1 1/4" when mounted. We don't know if that is a good size or not for everybody, but when we get a min quantity number we can run a poll to see what people want and if their is enough demand to do it right now.

We need to move tires with these first couple runs, so sitting on a bunch of tires that aren't going to sell fast would be a problem.


----------



## Premium Sportway

dogbonekustoms said:


> How about europe?
> Will you be willing to ship USPS? I ask cause with the postal service its about 300 x set, while Fedex or others is about double and up.


That shouldn't be a problem. I know from experience USPS is cheaper to a lot of foreign countries. Freight Shipping could be an option for you as well but I don't have any info on that right now. 

We are willing to work with people to help them get the best deal on shipping. For your case in particular when we are ready to accept orders it would be best to contact us before ordering so that we can better work with you.


----------



## firme63ragtop

FREAKY TALES said:


> SORRY FOR THE DARK PICS!!


 DAAAAAYUUUM , YOU GOT HATS TOO !? I'D LIKE TO ORDER ONE , 7 5/8's PLEASE !? :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle

dameon said:


> can we get some prices posted, not for me i don't have a car


At least you are keeping it real! Man half these fools ain't got no car either:werd:


----------



## 65ss

so is this going to be a limited production run since youre talking about needing a minimum quantity before a company will make them or are they going to be in production like any other tire out there from the time they start being made?


----------



## Premium Sportway

65ss said:


> so is this going to be a limited production run since youre talking about needing a minimum quantity before a company will make them or are they going to be in production like any other tire out there from the time they start being made?


the minimum quantity we were talking about above is regarding making a wider whitewall size.


----------



## Premium Sportway

firme63ragtop said:


> DAAAAAYUUUM , YOU GOT HATS TOO !? I'D LIKE TO ORDER ONE , 7 5/8's PLEASE !? :biggrin::thumbsup:


if you were a small could have sold you the last one we have left right now. We will be making more in the future as well as the jerseys and t-shirts and stuff. Stay tuned.


----------



## BIG RED

So when are you going to be able to share the story of all this. 

After the first topic with all it's ups and down and sharpe curves that lead to what seemed like a dead end then bam here they are. 

I myself would enjoy the read on the story to get here I'm sure there is some good shit to learn about the who what when where and why of this tire to this point.


----------



## TopDogg

The whole story will be in the next issue of LowRider Scene Magazine.


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Still waiting on the factory to give us a minimum quantity required to do a wider white. It's taking a while for a response which may mean the quantity required could be high which could be a problem if their is not enough immediate interest in a wider white.
> 
> All I can tell you right now is that we are thinking of doing a 1 1/8" size which I believe would expand to about 1 1/4" when mounted. We don't know if that is a good size or not for everybody, but when we get a min quantity number we can run a poll to see what people want and if their is enough demand to do it right now.
> 
> We need to move tires with these first couple runs, so sitting on a bunch of tires that aren't going to sell fast would be a problem.


i had n.o.s. 5.20`s never mounted with a 1.25 w/w, they looked good, because it looked like a wider white, fit good with the bomb crowd


----------



## big86ben

i want a set of 13's!!!


----------



## BIG RED

TopDogg said:


> The whole story will be in the next issue of LowRider Scene Magazine.


Can I buy one from you as we don't have that mag up here. I can't even find lrm up here anymore.


----------



## TopDogg

Yes Sir, PM me your info and I can send a copy (s) to you. Paypal account required.


----------



## Mr. Brougham

i just hope the white walls dont turn yellow like the OG's


----------



## G_KRALY

i'll take 1 set of 13s,as soon as i can get em!


----------



## westsidehydros

white walls will allways turn yellow due to the materials that make up the tire


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow this was a long time comming


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

manu samoa said:


> I've been all over the Facebook pages and on here and I don't know why you all can't give a suggested retail. Many people including myself are ready to buy.
> I know the price for the competitor and now what ?


Ha,

Mr. Samoa dont fuck around. 

That's a question that keeps being asked!


----------



## 8t4mc

TopDogg said:


> Yes Sir, PM me your info and I can send a copy (s) to you. Paypal account required.


im also interested in a copy if possible.?

grassy ass


----------



## TopDogg

yes sir, PM me and we will send you a mag. PayPal account needed. THX


----------



## MINT'Z

Damn 137 a tire ....guess you gotta pay to play


----------



## k louie

Can i get 5 13s big whites paypal ready


----------



## brett

MINT'Z said:


> Damn 137 a tire ....guess you gotta pay to play


the days of 30 dollar tires are long gone, look at it this way if you have a daily on 17 and up tires how much do they cost?
saw them in vegas they look great i was always sketched out about og sportways that have been sitting for 20+ years.
so I think its well worth the cost for a brand new 5.20... they are also 6 ply rated as a truck tire think they said 3 times the load rating and wear rate as orig, sounds good to me we'll see after they are road tested


----------



## lowriv1972

Two sets of 14's. then when you do the 5.60 I'll take a set of those too.


----------



## flakejobrob

FREAKY TALES said:


> JUST RECEIVED MY SET OF 520S, TAKING THEM TO THE TIRE SHOP TO WRAP THEM AROUND MY DAYNAS TOMORROW AFTER WORK AND PUTTING THEM TO THE TEST.


Any pics of them mounted?


----------



## 8t4mc

Premium Sportway said:


> These are the pics of the 5.20-14 on a steely that Freaky Tales posted on the other forum. Forgot to take more pics at the show. Can probably get some more later in the week if you like when we get back in town.
> View attachment 558117
> View attachment 558118




ttt


----------



## 8t4mc

flakejobrob said:


> Any pics of them mounted?



click on the picks i just bumped


----------



## MINT'Z

You got a point thereabout the 17s I have some on my truck and there 150 a tire maybe ill switch to 14s lol


brett said:


> the days of 30 dollar tires are long gone, look at it this way if you have a daily on 17 and up tires how much do they cost?
> saw them in vegas they look great i was always sketched out about og sportways that have been sitting for 20+ years.
> so I think its well worth the cost for a brand new 5.20... they are also 6 ply rated as a truck tire think they said 3 times the load rating and wear rate as orig, sounds good to me we'll see after they are road tested


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup: I want some of these yes sir...



damn those look sooooo much better than 155 80's. a must have on my ride


----------



## Heath V

westsidehydros said:


> white walls will allways turn yellow due to the materials that make up the tire


Milestar's are notorious for this. 

I don't know how to get them clean.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

just to inform all the people that want to know how these tires run. i went ahead and installed them on my car and ranned them in the street at different speeds between 35-50 mph and performed like no other. they felt real comfortable, kind of like a radial but with that 520 look and also that (hiss) to them. ranned them on 20-30 mile round trips and fell bad ass. i didnt really feel any swerving either or them getting hot either. next is to jump on the freeway and see how they feel right there. im also letting a couple homies try them out on their cars which are a lifted impala, a lifted big body and maybe a glass house. i'll post some pics as soon as i can to show how they looked on my bucket and also the wear on the tires from the driving


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsupOST PICS YOU KNOW THE DRILL:thumbsdown:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsupOST PICS YOU KNOW THE DRILL:thumbsdown:


Ok, you got me. I'm just full of shit


----------



## MR.LAC

FREAKY TALES said:


> just to inform all the people that want to know how these tires run. i went ahead and installed them on my car and ranned them in the street at different speeds between 35-50 mph and performed like no other. they felt real comfortable, kind of like a radial but with that 520 look and also that (hiss) to them. ranned them on 20-30 mile round trips and fell bad ass. i didnt really feel any swerving either or them getting hot either. next is to jump on the freeway and see how they feel right there. im also letting a couple homies try them out on their cars which are a lifted impala, a lifted big body and maybe a glass house. i'll post some pics as soon as i can to show how they looked on my bucket and also the wear on the tires from the driving


Orale, thanks for the good news, but what about slapping them bad bitches on a lifted Cadillac?...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Premium Sportway said:


> if you were a small could have sold you the last one we have left right now. We will be making more in the future as well as the jerseys and t-shirts and stuff. Stay tuned.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.LAC said:


> Orale, thanks for the good news, but what about slapping them bad bitches on a lifted Cadillac?...


That's next budty bro!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

FREAKY TALES said:


> just to inform all the people that want to know how these tires run. i went ahead and installed them on my car and ranned them in the street at different speeds between 35-50 mph and performed like no other. they felt real comfortable, kind of like a radial but with that 520 look and also that (hiss) to them. ranned them on 20-30 mile round trips and fell bad ass. i didnt really feel any swerving either or them getting hot either. next is to jump on the freeway and see how they feel right there. im also letting a couple homies try them out on their cars which are a lifted impala, a lifted big body and maybe a glass house. i'll post some pics as soon as i can to show how they looked on my bucket and also the wear on the tires from the driving


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

The prices have been posted in various places, but we will post it again: $140 each (13 or14) or $560 a set.

It was mentioned earlier about the whitewall staining. We have a non staining formula in our tire that should prevent the white from turning brown.


----------



## BIG DAWG

2 sets of 13's here


----------



## BIG RED

The chokers don't brown out so I can't see how the new 5,20's would brown.


----------



## allbusiness

Heath V said:


> Milestar's are notorious for this.
> 
> I don't know how to get them clean.


For White walls I use Blue SOS pads they always came back pearly white............


----------



## chilango1964

I'll take 2 sets of 13's and one set of14's


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> Ok, you got me. I'm just full of shit


:bowrofl:


----------



## wannahop

I would like 2 sets of 13's


----------



## Premium Sportway

Info on wide whitewall size.

The factory only wants to do one wide whitewall size at this time. They want to do a 30mm which is about 1 3/16 so that should be about 1 1/4 to 1 5/16 when mounted. 


They still haven't given us a minimum quantity but it sounds as if we see a decent number they will do it. So if you plan on buying the wider white post up and let us know. Remember to state what size 13 or 14 and don't post if you aren't serious to buy these in the near future.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Premium Sportway said:


> Info on wide whitewall size.
> 
> The factory only wants to do one wide whitewall size at this time. They want to do a 30mm which is about 1 3/16 so that should be about 1 1/4 to 1 5/16 when mounted.
> 
> 
> They still haven't given us a minimum quantity but it sounds as if we see a decent number they will do it. So if you plan on buying the wider white post up and let us know. Remember to state what size 13 or 14 and don't post if you aren't serious to buy these in the near future.


Ill take a set
13ww 1-1/4


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

2 sets 13s 30043


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

One set of 14's.


----------



## MR.59

2 SETS OF 13`S SKINNY W/W


----------



## Premium Sportway

We now have a quick homepage up at http://premiumsportway.com/ while we wait for the full online web store to be finished.

We will add information there as well as here on layitlow, and our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/PremiumSportwayLLC


----------



## maximus63

count me in for 1 set of 13s


----------



## red63rag

allbusiness said:


> For White walls I use Blue SOS pads they always came back pearly white............


 sos is all you need............bleach white makes them yellow after a while.....


----------



## BMC

2 sets of 5. 14's with skinny whites.


----------



## soccorjimmy

I will take a set of 14's with the skinny whites. JIMMY


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> We now have a quick homepage up at http://premiumsportway.com/ while we wait for the full online web store to be finished.
> 
> We will add information there as well as here on layitlow, and our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/PremiumSportwayLLC


Can you post up the story on getting this tire back up on your site? 

It was cool of TopDogg to offer getting the mag with the story to me but I do not have pay pal as I've had zero use for it and don't plan on getting it either  

Myself and I'm sure others want to read the story. When you guys first started down the path of getting the tires going again in the og topic it was a great read. 

Shit at the time it was the first thing I'd check in here to see any progress.


----------



## hardcore76caprice

Ive been off layitlow for some time i hate to say this but im just a lookee lou or window shopper as others might call me. Anyways i was needing tires and came across this topic , my heart started to pound went out side and yelled out F#@ YEAH 520s ARE BACK ! from the top of my lungs. My neigbors, dogs, and my gf were outside and all looked at me as if i won the lotto and went nuts. THANK YOU TO WHO EVER MADE THIS HAPPEN. OH yeah ILL take a set of skinny 13s and 14s


----------



## rIdaho

Damn. I wonder how many pre-orders have been placed??? ...yet alone, the qauntity of orders being placed for the qaulity rides some of these will go on is gonna just make radials not look right, lol.


----------



## TopDogg

Big Red, I am away on business but when I get home, I will PM you and request your address. I will send you a Mag and we can make arrangements for payment later. As for more info on the tires, You will soon see them (5.20 Premium Sportways) on my ragtop mounted on my new 72 spoke wire wheels. Jason has come a long way with these new 5.20's, they look great (OG) and the full story will appear in the next issue of LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine. Plenty of info will be posted and will show why these new tires will last longer and out perform the old Premium Sportway tire.
PEACE 



BIG RED said:


> Can you post up the story on getting this tire back up on your site?
> 
> It was cool of TopDogg to offer getting the mag with the story to me but I do not have pay pal as I've had zero use for it and don't plan on getting it either
> 
> Myself and I'm sure others want to read the story. When you guys first started down the path of getting the tires going again in the og topic it was a great read.
> 
> Shit at the time it was the first thing I'd check in here to see any progress.


----------



## BIG RED

Thanks TopDogg.


----------



## Premium Sportway

rIdaho said:


> Damn. I wonder how many pre-orders have been placed??? ...yet alone, the qauntity of orders being placed for the qaulity rides some of these will go on is gonna just make radials not look right, lol.


Over 500 tires so far, not to shabby for 2 weeks I'd say. We will be sending out information about this very soon.


----------



## MR.59

Top dog
Going to be waiting for your review on the tires, as I bought a set of cokers since a few guys have had good luck on a glass house with a trunk full of batters, they have been pleased the way the car rides, but before I mount them on a set of restored 1988 set of x lace zeniths 13 s I want to see how your car rides, if you dont mind hit me up with a pm on your thoughts, good or bad


----------



## 8t4mc

topdogg always comming up on some tires.


----------



## down79

1 set of 13s with skinnys


----------



## TopDogg

You got it Mr. 59. THe new patent owner knows that I will be brutally honest about my opinion of the new 5.20 Premium Sportway tire. My main concern is how it will handle for you guys, the true riders who will want an honest opinion about how the tire will handle and if it will last. I would never give my stamp of approval on any product that would endanger the lives of anyone or an unsafe product that was questionable. We all know that small tires on our overweight hydraulic and frame wrapped vehicles may be a serious issue, but with good common sense while driving and knowing the limitations of our cars and tires, I believe the tire may withstand the requirements we demand and expect from Premium Sportway. Stay tuned, the negative or positive, while I test the new 5.20's will be noted on Layitlow and in the next issue of LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine. 




MR.59 said:


> Top dog
> Going to be waiting for your review on the tires, as I bought a set of cokers since a few guys have had good luck on a glass house with a trunk full of batters, they have been pleased the way the car rides, but before I mount them on a set of restored 1988 set of x lace zeniths 13 s I want to see how your car rides, if you dont mind hit me up with a pm on your thoughts, good or bad


----------



## lowriv1972

Where are the pics of the tires mounted on your car bro???


----------



## BIG RED

What's up with pics from Freaky Tales? 

Nice to see something and start hearing some more feed back.


----------



## 84CoupeDe

3 sets of 5.20-13


----------



## MR.59

TopDogg said:


> You got it Mr. 59. THe new patent owner knows that I will be brutally honest about my opinion of the new 5.20 Premium Sportway tire. My main concern is how it will handle for you guys, the true riders who will want an honest opinion about how the tire will handle and if it will last. I would never give my stamp of approval on any product that would endanger the lives of anyone or an unsafe product that was questionable. We all know that small tires on our overweight hydraulic and frame wrapped vehicles may be a serious issue, but with good common sense while driving and knowing the limitations of our cars and tires, I believe the tire may withstand the requirements we demand and expect from Premium Sportway. Stay tuned, the negative or positive, while I test the new 5.20's will be noted on Layitlow and in the next issue of LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine.


look forward to reading your thoughts on these tires on lay it low, i know how they road when they were new, but back then we were too young to know any different, but now got alot more cars to drive, just interested if these feel good on the road , don`t find the grooves on the freeway. want drive my newest car with 1 hand, dont want to fight it on the road


----------



## SAUL

Can anyone post pictures of these mounted on a car i think a lot of us would like to see them cool Thanks!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SAUL said:


> Can anyone post pictures of these mounted on a car i think a lot of us would like to see them cool Thanks!


x2


----------



## 1939gonzo

1939gonzo said:


> 1 set of 13's


wide whites on mine


----------



## mabeg

Coker also sells some really white tire cleaner... that works really good....


----------



## red chev

any one in canada testing? seems that would be a good test with their roads and weather!


----------



## classic76

2 sets of 14s skinny white wall


----------



## RI82REGAL

5-20-13 1 SET


----------



## STRAY 52

still no pictures of a car rollin them?


----------



## Premium Sportway

For everybody looking for pics, we don't have any of them on a car. Freaky Tales does as he has been testing them but he hasn't posted them up yet.


----------



## BIG EASY

2 set 5.20 - 13


----------



## STRAY 52

You should give a set to someone that rides and is willing to drive there car on a daily basis. So we could get some good info. i know fools that low ride daily!


----------



## Premium Sportway

*Premium Sportway Pre-Order Information*

Hi,

As we stated when we started the new pre-order topic we only wanted people to post if they were serious about pre-ordering our tires.

We have unfortunately run into some difficulty financing the full required amount of tires for a production run as the factory is now demanding a higher minimum quantity order than originally stated, as well as the cost of creating the new molds and CAD drawings required for them was more expensive than we were originally quoted.

As a result we are now hoping that the people who posted about pre-ordering tires are serious and will commit in writing to placing a pre-order when we are ready to accept them.

As a thank you to everyone who will commit to a pre-order we will be offering a 10% discount and lowering the cost to $125.00 a tire or $500.00 a set, plus any applicable taxes and shipping.

We will also offer free shipping/delivery to anyone in the Southern California area. (just contact us and we will arrange where to deliver the tires or where we can meet up).

You should receive your order approximately 6 - 8 weeks after we receive your payment.

If you are serious about ordering and are willing to commit please send us an email to [email protected] and include the following information:

1. Contact information for the best way to contact you.

2. The tire size or sizes (5.20-13 or 5.20-14) you are interested in.

3. The whitewall size or sizes (skinny or wide whitewall) you are interested in.

4. The quantity of tires you are planning to buy.

Also NO Paypal, only credit cards, cash, cashier's checks, or money orders. If Paypal decided to freeze our account or delay depositing our funds we could miss our payment deadline which would be unacceptable.

Please only send one email, unless you made a mistake then send us the corrections and we will mark the changes accordingly.

Again, we are not accepting any money or having you place an actual order at this time. We are just looking for you to commit in writing that you will place a pre-order when we open up the online store to do so.

You will only pay when you place a pre-order and then you should receive your order in approximately 6 - 8 weeks after your payment has been received.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions.

We look forward to your favorable reply.

Thank you,

Premium Sportway

Westcoast (775) 574-TIRE

Eastcoast (916) 520-TIRE

[email protected]


----------



## 8t4mc

STRAY 52 said:


> You should give a set to someone that rides and is willing to drive there car on a daily basis. So we could get some good info. i know fools that low ride daily!


i drive my 63 70 miles a day.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TATTOO-76 said:


> I drove my 76 Glasshouse on original 5.20x14's and drove it daily for awhile. Id drive at decent highway speeds with no problems. when gas prices spiked on the east coast when Kartina hit, I was filling up with gas and some yuppie said "i bet you hate buying gas for that car" i looked at him and said "man fuck the gas prices, im more worried about the tires"
> 
> 
> this is the best news in lowriding since Adex dumps!!!!!!!!!!!


 :rofl: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc

Premium Sportway said:


> Hi,
> 
> As we stated when we started the new pre-order topic we only wanted people to post if they were serious about pre-ordering our tires.
> 
> We have unfortunately run into some difficulty financing the full required amount of tires for a production run as the factory is now demanding a higher minimum quantity order than originally stated, as well as the cost of creating the new molds and CAD drawings required for them was more expensive than we were originally quoted.
> 
> As a result we are now hoping that the people who posted about pre-ordering tires are serious and will commit in writing to placing a pre-order when we are ready to accept them.
> 
> As a thank you to everyone who will commit to a pre-order we will be offering a 10% discount and lowering the cost to $125.00 a tire or $500.00 a set, plus any applicable taxes and shipping.
> 
> We will also offer free shipping/delivery to anyone in the Southern California area. (just contact us and we will arrange where to deliver the tires or where we can meet up).
> 
> You should receive your order approximately 6 - 8 weeks after we receive your payment.
> 
> If you are serious about ordering and are willing to commit please send us an email to [email protected] and include the following information:
> 
> 1. Contact information for the best way to contact you.
> 
> 2. The tire size or sizes (5.20-13 or 5.20-14) you are interested in.
> 
> 3. The whitewall size or sizes (skinny or wide whitewall) you are interested in.
> 
> 4. The quantity of tires you are planning to buy.
> 
> Also NO Paypal, only credit cards, cash, cashier's checks, or money orders. If Paypal decided to freeze our account or delay depositing our funds we could miss our payment deadline which would be unacceptable.
> 
> Please only send one email, unless you made a mistake then send us the corrections and we will mark the changes accordingly.
> 
> Again, we are not accepting any money or having you place an actual order at this time. We are just looking for you to commit in writing that you will place a pre-order when we open up the online store to do so.
> 
> You will only pay when you place a pre-order and then you should receive your order in approximately 6 - 8 weeks after your payment has been received.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions.
> 
> We look forward to your favorable reply.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Premium Sportway
> 
> Westcoast (775) 574-TIRE
> 
> Eastcoast (916) 520-TIRE
> 
> [email protected]



I sent the email!!


----------



## Kcruz89

Ill take a set of 14s!!


----------



## drockone619

red63rag said:


> sos is all you need............bleach white makes them yellow after a while.....


 x2 steel wool and sos I think are the best options


----------



## TopDogg

I just received the NEW set of 5.20 14" Premium Sportway tires from Jason, the person who spent endless hours of his personal time and money to produce this sought after tire for the Lowrider community. Jason has picked two individuals to use and abuse the only 2 sets (13" and 14") curently made by his company, Jesus and I. I can say that after unwrapping the tires and studying the features, I have to say that they are remarkable in appearance, and resemble the OG Premium Sportway tire some of us used on our cars in the 70's and 80's. I will have the set mounted on Saturday and will have pictures available for all to see, with Jason's permission. I will also provide an indepth story on these tires in the next issue of LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine. 
TD


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking forward to the pics and your review


----------



## TopDogg

Premium Sportway tires (new) mounted on 14x7 72 spoke wheels. 

ipad pic


----------



## TopDogg

The first NEW 14" 5.20 Premium Sportway tires being mounted on 72 spoke wheels. More to follow.
 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkWjDHH0kI&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

STRAY 52 said:


> You should give a set to someone that rides and is willing to drive there car on a daily basis. So we could get some good info. i know fools that low ride daily!


x2!!!


----------



## groupebks

so when are they going to be available to order from dealers


----------



## manu samoa

Better than porn^


----------



## drasticbean

manu samoa said:


> Better than porn^


just a little bit better....lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

damn the 14' tires even look great . makes me wanna keep the 14x7 z's I got forsale on here


----------



## drasticbean

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> damn the 14' tires even look great . makes me wanna keep the 14x7 z's I got forsale on here


For sale where


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

drasticbean said:


> For sale where


 here ya go brother bean. I need to make a thread cause thats all that goes on in this thread is arguing LOL! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...iths-sale-og-jd-whatever-36.html#post16122557


----------



## LURCH63

TopDogg said:


> Premium Sportway tires (new) mounted on 14x7 72 spoke wheels.
> 
> ipad pic


the new sportways look good!


----------



## 8t4mc

TopDogg said:


> The first NEW 14" 5.20 Premium Sportway tires being mounted on 72 spoke wheels. More to follow.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkWjDHH0kI&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&index=1&feature=plcp



what kind of wheels are those.


----------



## TopDogg

OK guys, I was really impressed with the rigid structure of the Premium Sportway sidewall. It's harder that japanese math. It also took 3 guys at the tire shop to mount these tires. I'll start posting pics and answer questions throughout the following days. Also, this is not a bashing session for any other tire manufacturer. I have been very pleased with the current 5.20's on my car and have no complaints. I was asked to assist the owner of Premium Sportway in my opinion of the tire and to drive on these tires like they were free (yes, they were free). My commets and opinions are mine and in no way are meant to offend anyone. I will be quite honest in my responses and looking forward to rolling on the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20 Tires. I must thank Jason and his partner for picking me to "Test Drive" their product and to John at OG wire Wheels for the giving me a great deal on bad-ass 72 spoke wire wheels. 
Below is an image showing the current tires on my car. They are Coker 5.20 13's.


----------



## TopDogg

The new 14" 5.20 Premium Sportway


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg

The tread design is incredible, just like the OG tires


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## lowdeville

TopDogg said:


> OK guys, I was really impressed with the rigid structure of the Premium Sportway sidewall. It's harder that japanese math. It also took 3 guys at the tire shop to mount these tires. I'll start posting pics and answer questions throughout the following days. Also, this is not a bashing session for any other tire manufacturer. I have been very pleased with the current 5.20's on my car and have no complaints. I was asked to assist the owner of Premium Sportway in my opinion of the tire and to drive on these tires like they were free (yes, they were free). My commets and opinions are mine and in no way are meant to offend anyone. I will be quite honest in my responses and looking forward to rolling on the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20 Tires. I must thank Jason and his partner for picking me to "Test Drive" their product and to John at OG wire Wheels for the giving me a great deal on bad-ass 72 spoke wire wheels.
> Below is an image showing the current tires on my car. They are Coker 5.20 13's.


THose look so good on there:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

Wheels by OG Wire


----------



## 8t4mc

i like them crosslase wheels


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## Frankie1

:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

topdogg pics are SICK ... whos the chick LOL


----------



## TopDogg

Gracias Todd. I have more pics of the chick 
but will concentrate on the tires right now,


----------



## H8R PROOF

i have an OG set of 13" skinny whites nevr mounted. might need a set of 14" next.


----------



## WESTCOASTER

TopDogg said:


>


Damn It!! Estan Sexys!


----------



## 13OZKAR

lowdeville said:


> THose look so good on there:thumbsup:


chokers!?!?


----------



## mysweet63

^^^

x2.....but who am I to talk, I got some chokers too haha


----------



## 13OZKAR

mysweet63 said:


> ^^^
> 
> x2.....but who am I to talk, I got some chokers too haha


X2...


----------



## 13OZKAR

ARE YOU GUYS GONNA ASK FOR A DEPOSIT OR PAY IN FULL FOR THE ORDERS ON THE TIRES????


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> ARE YOU GUYS GONNA ASK FOR A DEPOSIT OR PAY IN FULL FOR THE ORDERS ON THE TIRES????


Paid in Full.


----------



## 8t4mc

Premium Sportway said:


> Paid in Full.



when!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> when!!!!!!!!!


You pay when we open up the actual pre-orders.

If you want a date range, unknown until we place our purchase order this week then we will get the official production timeline by next week I believe.


----------



## 1952allday

Where can I pick up a set and how much
Please call me at 818-389-2502


----------



## mabeg

Put me down for a set of 13's....


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

HOW CAN WE BE A DEALER FOR YOU GUYS, WWW.AMERICANPASTIMES.COM


----------



## TopDogg

Premium Sportway 5.20 14's New tires, not 25 year old rubber.


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## BIG RED

So what happened to Freaky Tales? No pics from him yet or am I missing another topic :dunno:


----------



## 13OZKAR

I need more feedback on these tires before I place my order... Are these tires being tested everyday? Any hopping on them is being tested? Pros & cons??????


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TopDogg said:


>


:wow: damn these are nice ! but ill wait until I get feedback before placing my order


----------



## Premium Sportway

freaky tales was having computer issues, so we are giving the tires to 62dreamer for testing.


----------



## SAUL

I drive a Glasshouse on 5.20s cokers with o.g tru classics everday juiced with hydraulics give me a set of 14" 5.20s and ill give u the feedback with pictures too


----------



## no joke

TopDogg said:


> The tread design is incredible, just like the OG tires


they do look real good!!!!


----------



## MR.59

SAUL said:


> I drive a Glasshouse on 5.20s cokers with o.g tru classics everday juiced with hydraulics give me a set of 14" 5.20s and ill give u the feedback with pictures too


mario drives his car all over L.A everyday,
not just to work in back home. his business is run out of the trunk of his 67. so he`s all over LA and OC area


----------



## TopDogg

They ride good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&v=kBsNt3lxVtg


----------



## 8t4mc

TopDogg said:


> They ride good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&v=kBsNt3lxVtg



that udercarrage sure is clean for a driver.


----------



## tito5050

:wave:


----------



## Tepico

Se miran chingonas las faituentis


----------



## TopDogg

Rolling on Premium Sportway 5.20's.


----------



## MR.59

TopDogg said:


> They ride good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&v=kBsNt3lxVtg


YOU GOTTTA NICE DROP TOP!


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> I need more feedback on these tires before I place my order... Are these tires being tested everyday? Any hopping on them is being tested? Pros & cons??????


DREAMER62 GETS THESE TIRES , HERE GOING TO COMPARE THEM ALSO TO AN ORIGINAL SET HE GOT FROM ME, SO I EXCITED TO HERE THE RESULTS OF THAT TEST, BUT DAMN, THEM TIRES LOOK GREAT! I REALLY CAN`T SEE THEM RIDING ANY DIFFERENT FROM THE OG`S , BUT HE PROMISED TO PUT THEM TIRES THROUGH A ROAD TEST.
HE DRIVES ALL OVER, AND MADE A FEW RUNS FROM L.A. TO HUNTINGTON BEACH TO SORT OUT ISSUES ON MY SET UP WITH MY 76. HE`S ALWAYS ON THE ROAD


----------



## TopDogg

I drove over 35 miles yesterday, with absolutely no issues. I ran the tires at 45 PSI and was quite suprised in the comfortable ride they provided. I drove back home and did not see or feel any abnormal heat on the tires. I did feel a little pull to the right when I was driving, but attribute that to the cars hydraulic system leaning slightly to one side. I will add 50 PSI to the tires and level out the car, to see if this was the problem.

PS: Thanks for the compliment Mr.59


----------



## Premium Sportway

Great video. Even we haven't seen the tires in action, so it was great to see. The whitewalls spin true with no hula-hooping, and that is important. Because the tires are based on a light truck tire, you can run them @ 50psi. 

What is your opinion on the handling? We made the sidewalls stronger than the originals to help combat sway, and that should make them feel much more stable than other tires.


----------



## TopDogg

The tires feel sturdier than the set previously on my car. The tires did not sway at all and took the bumps pretty easy with no adverse effect on the car's steering or ride comfort. I had the car at 65+ MPH and did not have any concern with how they handled or safety issues. THEY RODE DAMN GOOD! I'm looking forward to more testing this week and will provide feedback and willing to answer any questions members may have.


----------



## lone star

TopDogg said:


>


Going to have to write you a citation for using those flags sir.


----------



## OLDTIME47

i'll take 2 sets of 13"


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lone star said:


> Going to have to write you a citation for using those flags sir.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

13OZKAR said:


> I need more feedback on these tires before I place my order... Are these tires being tested everyday? Any hopping on them is being tested? Pros & cons??????


 me too!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> Wheels by OG Wire










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


>


I wonder how the 13 s ride on these heavy cars loaded down with pumps and hydraulics ??? Top Dog why didnt you try the 13s thats what most of the lowriders ride???


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> Rolling on Premium Sportway 5.20's.


:h5:


----------



## TopDogg

My ride had 13" Coker's, for several years. The new owner of Premium Sportway asked me to test the 14's. Another member received the 13's. That's the reason I bought a set of 14" 72 spoke wheels for my car. I like the 13 look, but after installing the 14's and driving on them, I like the 14's more. The car feels safer and the ride feels more comfortable with the 14's.



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I wonder how the 13 s ride on these heavy cars loaded down with pumps and hydraulics ??? Top Dog why didnt you try the 13s thats what most of the lowriders ride???


----------



## TopDogg

I took the pic of the girl, above, at a photoshoot I did 2 weeks ago. She is modeling with my 14" 72 spoke wheels.


----------



## MR.59

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I wonder how the 13 s ride on these heavy cars loaded down with pumps and hydraulics ??? Top Dog why didnt you try the 13s thats what most of the lowriders ride???


i`m set up for 13`s,,,
everything going to 13`s now,,,, a set of true classics is next


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

I seen that violation too. firme ride though ?

QUOTE=lone star;16151577]Going to have to write you a citation for using those flags sir. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> I wonder how the 13 s ride on these heavy cars loaded down with pumps and hydraulics ??? Top Dog why didnt you try the 13s thats what most of the lowriders ride???


Mario (DREAMER62) is taking over the 5.20-13 testing from Freaky Tales and will start next week. His 67 is a daily driver and will be putting 50-100 miles a day on them.

He will be posting up pics and everything too. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Premium Sportway


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Premium Sportway said:


> Mario (DREAMER62) is taking over the 5.20-13 testing from Freaky Tales and will start next week. His 67 is a daily driver and will be putting 50-100 miles a day on them.
> 
> He will be posting up pics and everything too.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> Premium Sportway


SOUNDS GOOD THANKS FOR THE FEEDBACK:thumbsup:


----------



## marquis_on_3

:nicoderm:


----------



## TopDogg

Ah yes, I did notice those Dayton flags on the wheels. It was all Lone Star's doing................


----------



## harborareaPhil

TopDogg said:


> Rolling on Premium Sportway 5.20's.


thanks for the cruise.... virtual glasshouse ride


----------



## Shot1more

How much and can I order a set plus 2?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Shot1more said:


> How much and can I order a set plus 2?


pm sent


----------



## laylo67

MR.59 said:


> mario drives his car all over L.A everyday,
> not just to work in back home. his business is run out of the trunk of his 67. so he`s all over LA and OC area


Whr in OC I drve a 67HT I wnt 2 C thm in person B4 getting or plceing a order PM me info thxs


----------



## LUCKY

I seen them at the stand in Vegas .. imma need a set of 13s


----------



## harborareaPhil

set of 14's for me


----------



## tpimuncie

Pm price of 14s shipped to nor cal.


----------



## rIdaho

I chipped in on the last Coker wave that came out, drove em daily through summer on my 74 and would easily take those over any radial on a low-low...yet alone, the individuals giving good reviews on these new Premiums Sports also rode the last Coker generation and claim these to be better. So as a natural-born lowrider I'm already on the list for my set!


----------



## rIdaho

...I believe this is as good as it gets for someone into lowridin'. So hurry up & claim your orders so some lowriders can start producing tires for fellow lowriders..i want my tires...lol.


----------



## TopDogg

It doesn't get any better than cruising on a set of NEW (not weather beaten 20 year old tires) 5.20 Premium Sportways.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

lone star said:


> Going to have to write you a citation for using those flags sir.



:roflmao:


----------



## TopDogg

I like them and they ride good, most of all, I like the "Hissing" sound they make. Old School look with the new school feel.


----------



## westsidehydros

any idea how they will wear on cars with a decent extention on upper arms? not for myself, just askin


----------



## lone star

What about cars with some bounce on the front end. Not everyone likes lay and play or stock rides.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> I like them and they ride good, most of all, I like the "Hissing" sound they make. Old School look with the new school feel.


WHY DO THEY HISS??


----------



## LURCH63

TopDogg said:


> It doesn't get any better than cruising on a set of NEW (not weather beaten 20 year old tires) 5.20 Premium Sportways.


yeah, ttt for all the dudes that were trying to get early retirement off their ancient 5.20's


----------



## tpimuncie

Aint that the truth lol


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Damn Dogg you ran a red light (9:42) and almost ran two kids down (10:02).
Where are the cops when you need them. 


TopDogg said:


> Rolling on Premium Sportway 5.20's.


----------



## TopDogg

LOL, I just saw that. When are you coming for for a cold one, Mr. Boat tail?


----------



## TopDogg

I think it is because of the tread design. The OG tires made this little hissing noise back in the days (70's) and people kept asking me if these new tires "Hiss". 
The answer, YES THEY DO. I am really pleased with the ride and appearance of the new Premium Sportway, and I'm sure others will be too. 

flex


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> WHY DO THEY HISS??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> I think it is because of the tread design. The OG tires made this little hissing noise back in the days (70's) and people kept asking me if these new tires "Hiss".
> The answer, YES THEY DO. I am really pleased with the ride and appearance of the new Premium Sportway, and I'm sure others will be too.
> 
> flex


 wow looks like they drive good bro!


----------



## TopDogg

The tires have a 6 ply rating, making them stronger than the old 5.20's.


----------



## silly

TopDogg said:


> The tires have a 6 ply rating, making them stronger than the old 5.20's.


:worship:


----------



## MUFASA

Nice lookn tires ! Seen a post about if theyd handle some hopping....
Shoot me a set if 13s n ill put them to the test ! & im always on the streets, anyone in L.A knows this


----------



## dogbonekustoms

shame on me for not checkin this thread. I thought all there was was people sayin how many they wanted, not all this bad ass pics..
Probably the best 500 ill evr spend


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> The tires have a 6 ply rating, making them stronger than the old 5.20's.


Don't forget these are a 6 Ply Rated LT (Light Truck) constructed tire. Much stronger structurally than the original OG's passenger tire construction for increased max load capacity and corresponding higher psi holding capacity.


----------



## 63 VERT

When will they be ready to buy?Any news on the preorders?


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Nice lookn tires ! Seen a post about if theyd handle some hopping....
> Shoot me a set if 13s n ill put them to the test ! & im always on the streets, anyone in L.A knows this


Come on. We know you are just working the corners :biggrin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

63 VERT said:


> When will they be ready to buy?Any news on the preorders?


We are still waiting on the official production timeline from the manufacturer and the DOT certification testing to be complete before we can open up the official pre-orders.

Hopefully we will have more info soon.


----------



## EZUP62

going to be waiting patiently going to put them to test hard..... i drove my car over 300 miles to vegas show, and the very next weekend almost the same distance to the california mexico border in imperial .... not to mention the fact that its practically almost a daily driver lol....


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> Come on. We know you are just working the corners :biggrin:


U workm, I just pull up n collect :yessad:


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> U workm, I just pull up n collect :yessad:


:rofl:


----------



## califas

Need 1 set of 13s skiny ww


----------



## red63rag

x63


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

ONE SET OF 13S THANK THE LORD!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg

Get ready for a great looking tire, OG look and smooth ride.
Premium Sportway 5.20's. Drove all over town and on the freeway, hittin' switches too.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

man i cant wait for these tires to come out. its gonna be the icing on the cake for me


----------



## WESTCOASTER

TopDogg said:


> Get ready for a great looking tire, OG look and smooth ride.
> Premium Sportway 5.20's. Drove all over town and on the freeway, hittin' switches too.


Very Nice! Patiently waiting to order a set.. I will have some Cokers for sale soon.


----------



## gema68

HOW MUCH LONGER????? 520'S TTT


----------



## Premium Sportway

gema68 said:


> HOW MUCH LONGER????? 520'S TTT


We are still waiting on the official production timeline from the manufacturer and the DOT certification testing to be complete before we can open up the official pre-orders.


Wish we had more info for you at this time but we don't.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Im for sure going to get me a set


----------



## Dreamer62

So I took my first ride on the 13's and I have to say I'm impressed. I roll 14" Craigers with 185 Hancooks on my Daily, and the switch was barely noticable. I had a busy day and took a few minutes to get these on at lunch. Then in the evening I mashed out to pick up my daughter from a study session about 20 miles away. When I say I mashed out, I mean i fogot I had these on there and took off like I was still on "stocks" (that's what I consider my craigers). I was doing about 75 on the freeway when I hit the wall of red lights and Got off the freeway to take streets the rest of the way. My wake up call came when I hit a dip filled with water at full speed and slid a little bit. other than that I hadn't noticed any other difference on the entire drive over there. After that I picked up my daughter and drove home on the freeway at about 65/70... or 85 from time to time. I know my speedometer is a little off now with wheel change, but I was passing the flow of traffic regardless. 

Now I had to borrow a set of 13" chinas, a set of mismatched knock-offs and a set of adapters from someone else, this was the delay in getting them on the car. I know I have a jam packed day tomorrow, so I will get some pictures up of my daily (sorry no chrome or paint on it yet) and the tires in the next few days. I drive at least 70 miles a day that include 2 round trips to take my daughter to school (long story) and I will do most if not all of these trips in this car on these tires. That includes the days that it rains so you will soon get feedback on how they handle it.

Oh and by the way, 
1) please don't expect the rims or the tires to be show in these pictures. I have been asked to drive the hell out of these tires not show them. 
2) goes with 1, they will not be shiney. i will barely have time to clean them, if I have time to clean them, so there is no way I will be buying any type of tire dressing. 
3) I build cars, Daily, so I will post and respond as soon as I can. Do NOT expect me to stop making money so I can answer questions and post pix. I will do so as often as possible

sorry to come off like a bit of a jerk, I just need to set the ground rules, Now let's let the fun begin!!


----------



## tpimuncie

Sounds like a great tire so far, i had some choker 14s and scared the hell out of me on my impala (stock) i am looking forward to a dependable and safe 520 tire.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Dreamer, that sounds likethe use im gonna put them onto. Real glad you are testing them.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Dreamer62 said:


> So I took my first ride on the 13's and I have to say I'm impressed. I roll 14" Craigers with 185 Hancooks on my Daily, and the switch was barely noticable. I had a busy day and took a few minutes to get these on at lunch. Then in the evening I mashed out to pick up my daughter from a study session about 20 miles away. When I say I mashed out, I mean i fogot I had these on there and took off like I was still on "stocks" (that's what I consider my craigers). I was doing about 75 on the freeway when I hit the wall of red lights and Got off the freeway to take streets the rest of the way. My wake up call came when I hit a dip filled with water at full speed and slid a little bit. other than that I hadn't noticed any other difference on the entire drive over there. After that I picked up my daughter and drove home on the freeway at about 65/70... or 85 from time to time. I know my speedometer is a little off now with wheel change, but I was passing the flow of traffic regardless.
> 
> Now I had to borrow a set of 13" chinas, a set of mismatched knock-offs and a set of adapters from someone else, this was the delay in getting them on the car. I know I have a jam packed day tomorrow, so I will get some pictures up of my daily (sorry no chrome or paint on it yet) and the tires in the next few days. I drive at least 70 miles a day that include 2 round trips to take my daughter to school (long story) and I will do most if not all of these trips in this car on these tires. That includes the days that it rains so you will soon get feedback on how they handle it.
> 
> Oh and by the way,
> 1) please don't expect the rims or the tires to be show in these pictures. I have been asked to drive the hell out of these tires not show them.
> 2) goes with 1, they will not be shiney. i will barely have time to clean them, if I have time to clean them, so there is no way I will be buying any type of tire dressing.
> 3) I build cars, Daily, so I will post and respond as soon as I can. Do NOT expect me to stop making money so I can answer questions and post pix. I will do so as often as possible
> 
> sorry to come off like a bit of a jerk, I just need to set the ground rules, Now let's let the fun begin!!


orale! finally some real info from a real rider!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

dogbonekustoms said:


> Dreamer, that sounds likethe use im gonna put them onto. Real glad you are testing them.


x2!!!


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Sounds like a great tire so far, i had some choker 14s and scared the hell out of me on my impala (stock) i am looking forward to a dependable and safe 520 tire.


WERE YOUR COKERS 2 PLY? 
OR THE NEWER 4 PLY?


----------



## MR.59

Dreamer62 said:


> So I took my first ride on the 13's and I have to say I'm impressed. I roll 14" Craigers with 185 Hancooks on my Daily, and the switch was barely noticable. I had a busy day and took a few minutes to get these on at lunch. Then in the evening I mashed out to pick up my daughter from a study session about 20 miles away. When I say I mashed out, I mean i fogot I had these on there and took off like I was still on "stocks" (that's what I consider my craigers). I was doing about 75 on the freeway when I hit the wall of red lights and Got off the freeway to take streets the rest of the way. My wake up call came when I hit a dip filled with water at full speed and slid a little bit. other than that I hadn't noticed any other difference on the entire drive over there. After that I picked up my daughter and drove home on the freeway at about 65/70... or 85 from time to time. I know my speedometer is a little off now with wheel change, but I was passing the flow of traffic regardless.
> 
> Now I had to borrow a set of 13" chinas, a set of mismatched knock-offs and a set of adapters from someone else, this was the delay in getting them on the car. I know I have a jam packed day tomorrow, so I will get some pictures up of my daily (sorry no chrome or paint on it yet) and the tires in the next few days. I drive at least 70 miles a day that include 2 round trips to take my daughter to school (long story) and I will do most if not all of these trips in this car on these tires. That includes the days that it rains so you will soon get feedback on how they handle it.
> 
> Oh and by the way,
> 1) please don't expect the rims or the tires to be show in these pictures. I have been asked to drive the hell out of these tires not show them.
> 2) goes with 1, they will not be shiney. i will barely have time to clean them, if I have time to clean them, so there is no way I will be buying any type of tire dressing.
> 3) I build cars, Daily, so I will post and respond as soon as I can. Do NOT expect me to stop making money so I can answer questions and post pix. I will do so as often as possible
> 
> sorry to come off like a bit of a jerk, I just need to set the ground rules, Now let's let the fun begin!!


GOOD LUCK ON THESE TESTS, YOUR THE GUY THAT`S ALWAYS ON THE ROAD, SO YOU HAVE MY TRUST! I THINK YOU`LL GIVE THE TIRES THE "ROAD TEST THESE NEED" WITH THE AMOUNT OF DRIVING YOU PUT ON YOUR CAR. HEY, WHO ELSE WOULD DRIVE FROM LOS ANGELES TO HUNTINGTON BEACH TO HELP A GUY OUT ON HIS SET UP, AND YOU NEVER MET ME!? I KNOW YOUR A BUSY GUY, GLAD YOUR ON THE TEST TIRE LIST, IF THERES A FLAW, YOU`LL UNCOVER IT


----------



## Heath V

Cool keep the reviews coming in, I can't wait to pick up a set!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Looks like coker trying to save their ass at the last minute with their ad on the cover of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## ABRAXASS

Lowrider mag endorsing Coker cause they bring $$$$ however Premium Sportway is the REAL one they would want on their rides. Should be interesting how this plays out on the pages.


----------



## Heath V

So are the Coker ones no good?


----------



## lowdeville

Dreamer62 said:


> So I took my first ride on the 13's and I have to say I'm impressed. I roll 14" Craigers with 185 Hancooks on my Daily, and the switch was barely noticable. I had a busy day and took a few minutes to get these on at lunch. Then in the evening I mashed out to pick up my daughter from a study session about 20 miles away. When I say I mashed out, I mean i fogot I had these on there and took off like I was still on "stocks" (that's what I consider my craigers). I was doing about 75 on the freeway when I hit the wall of red lights and Got off the freeway to take streets the rest of the way. My wake up call came when I hit a dip filled with water at full speed and slid a little bit. other than that I hadn't noticed any other difference on the entire drive over there. After that I picked up my daughter and drove home on the freeway at about 65/70... or 85 from time to time. I know my speedometer is a little off now with wheel change, but I was passing the flow of traffic regardless.
> 
> Now I had to borrow a set of 13" chinas, a set of mismatched knock-offs and a set of adapters from someone else, this was the delay in getting them on the car. I know I have a jam packed day tomorrow, so I will get some pictures up of my daily (sorry no chrome or paint on it yet) and the tires in the next few days. I drive at least 70 miles a day that include 2 round trips to take my daughter to school (long story) and I will do most if not all of these trips in this car on these tires. That includes the days that it rains so you will soon get feedback on how they handle it.
> 
> Oh and by the way,
> 1) please don't expect the rims or the tires to be show in these pictures. I have been asked to drive the hell out of these tires not show them.
> 2) goes with 1, they will not be shiney. i will barely have time to clean them, if I have time to clean them, so there is no way I will be buying any type of tire dressing.
> 3) I build cars, Daily, so I will post and respond as soon as I can. Do NOT expect me to stop making money so I can answer questions and post pix. I will do so as often as possible
> 
> sorry to come off like a bit of a jerk, I just need to set the ground rules, Now let's let the fun begin!!


Not at all,this sounds like a real life test we all been waiting for:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Heath V said:


> So are the Coker ones no good?


They are fine. But for me I was not going to run a radial on my tru's and had no other option till now. 

I prefer the look of a real 5,20 over the coker denman style 5,20. My comers are like new with a new set I bought before the news broke about the premium sportyway coming back. 

So I'll have one new set and one almost new set collecting dust even though there is really nothing wrong with them imo but they don't have the look.


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> WERE YOUR COKERS 2 PLY?
> OR THE NEWER 4 PLY?


2ply


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Ragtop Ted said:


> Looks like coker trying to save their ass at the last minute with their ad on the cover of Lowrider Magazine


Picture of said cover?


----------



## Dreamer62

as promised here is a picture of the test vehicle










I love how the tires look on the car they stretch beautifully. here's the front:


















no saging either;

















and the rear:


----------



## 1SEXY80

dogbonekustoms said:


> Picture of said cover?


Heres the Cover...My Homie Ride, Mr Harvey Reyes


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> 2ply


that`s why your life was in danger, those tires were sold as 4 ply , and made with a 2 ply.
i bought 25 tires from coker, and saw that shit, had them take them all back. no truth in advertising
them 2 plys were an aciddent waiting to happen.


----------



## MR.59

Dreamer62 said:


> as promised here is a picture of the test vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the tires look on the car they stretch beautifully. here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no saging either;
> 
> 
> 
> and the rear:


 looking nice mario!
swing down to H,B. i got a dump that needs a rebuild!


----------



## tpimuncie

MR.59 said:


> that`s why your life was in danger, those tires were sold as 4 ply , and made with a 2 ply.
> i bought 25 tires from coker, and saw that shit, had them take them all back. no truth in advertising
> them 2 plys were an aciddent waiting to happen.


Got on the highway once and that was enough for me to sell them. These tires look very nice


----------



## MR.59

Ragtop Ted said:


> Looks like coker trying to save their ass at the last minute with their ad on the cover of Lowrider Magazine


that`s interesting, when i questions a coker retailer, he said the cokers are safe only on a 5 in deep reverse rim!
i told them, then why advertise them as a "lowrider" tire? he claimed you damage the tire stretching it over a 7 inch rim!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Dreamer62 said:


> as promised here is a picture of the test vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the tires look on the car they stretch beautifully. here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no saging either;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rear:


*MAANNNNNNNN THEY LOOK GOOD!!
HOPE OUTCOME IS POSITIVE!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## EXCANDALOW

I DIDNT LIKE THE COKER 4 PLY!!
DIDNT SEEM TOO FAR OFF THE 2 PLY... JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Looks good...

What size white wall are they going to offer?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Another :thumbsup: for Dreamer for rolling a work in progress. 
Way i see it is if i had to wait for my bucket to be done i'd be walkin for years lol
Tires look amazing anyway. Every new picture makes them look nicer. Truly cant wait.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

1SEXY80 said:


> Heres the Cover...My Homie Ride, Mr Harvey Reyes
> View attachment 581358


Personally i couldnt care less, but shouldnt it be the mirror of the lowrider comunity? Makes you wonder.


----------



## lowdeville

tpimuncie said:


> Got on the highway once and that was enough for me to sell them. These tires look very nice


same issues here,I posted this early on but my posts were deleted just like this one will.......


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Dreamer62 said:


> as promised here is a picture of the test vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the tires look on the car they stretch beautifully. here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no saging either;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rear:



What tire pressure are you running on these?


----------



## tpimuncie

How bad are the flat spots?


----------



## TopDogg

The flat spots are still there, if the vehicle sits stationary for more than one week. I drove my car about 4 blocks and the flat spots were gone. This is an issue that is almost unpreventable with a bias tire. The ride, look and feel of this new 5.20, surpasses any bias tire I have owned in the last several years.


----------



## harborareaPhil

Dreamer62 said:


> as promised here is a picture of the test vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the tires look on the car they stretch beautifully. here's the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no saging either;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rear:


 

nice work bro


----------



## Dreamer62

En Sabah Nur said:


> What tire pressure are you running on these?


 i have to double check but I think 45-50psi


----------



## Dreamer62

I didn't get a lot of driving in this week due to a flywheel that did not cooporate. After an attitude adjustment I took her to downtown LA to pick up some parts for a job I'm finishing. The drive took me through some very bumpy and warped roads. Washington is a street that is used by a whole lot of semi's so the asphalt is pretty bad. I wasn't delicate at all cause I figured I wasn't asked to be all nice to the tires (sorry premium guys). hit a few pot holes, did some whoopty-whoo's in the wavey asphalt and all in all It was a normal ride. Normal being what you expect in your wifes stock car, not an Impala on 13's. I finally got caught in a street grove, but wasn't stuck in there too long and did not even have enought time to panic. To be fair it was at least 3 inches deep. They don't care to fix streets in industrial areas too often. drove in and around major train track transition sections and nothing seemed out fo the ordinary. I have yet to drive in the rain, but that could happen in the next few days.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Dreamer62 said:


> I didn't get a lot of driving in this week due to a flywheel that did not cooporate. After an attitude adjustment I took her to downtown LA to pick up some parts for a job I'm finishing. The drive took me through some very bumpy and warped roads. Washington is a street that is used by a whole lot of semi's so the asphalt is pretty bad. I wasn't delicate at all cause I figured I wasn't asked to be all nice to the tires (sorry premium guys). hit a few pot holes, did some whoopty-whoo's in the wavey asphalt and all in all It was a normal ride. Normal being what you expect in your wifes stock car, not an Impala on 13's. I finally got caught in a street grove, but wasn't stuck in there too long and did not even have enought time to panic. To be fair it was at least 3 inches deep. They don't care to fix streets in industrial areas too often. drove in and around major train track transition sections and nothing seemed out fo the ordinary. I have yet to drive in the rain, but that could happen in the next few days.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie

TopDogg said:


> The flat spots are still there, if the vehicle sits stationary for more than one week. I drove my car about 4 blocks and the flat spots were gone. This is an issue that is almost unpreventable with a bias tire. The ride, look and feel of this new 5.20, surpasses any bias tire I have owned in the last several years.


Nice thanks for the reply homie.


----------



## TopDogg

Wish I could post more, but everyone will have to wait for the indepth story that will be in the next LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine. You folks will be able to read and see everything that the NEW Premium Sportway manufacturers had to endure to bring the true 5.20 to the lowrider community.


----------



## 1SEXY80

Can't wait to try on my ride homie.


----------



## 1SEXY80

Does anyone know what size white wall they are offering.


----------



## Premium Sportway

1SEXY80 said:


> Does anyone know what size white wall they are offering.


Only skinny whitewall at the moment. 

We offered but their wasn't enough interest in a wider whitewall by the time we put in our purchase order for the factory to bother with it for this run.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Premium Sportway said:


> Only skinny whitewall at the moment.
> 
> We offered but their wasn't enough interest in a wider whitewall by the time we put in our purchase order for the factory to bother with it for this run.


i would like some wide white walls


----------



## Premium Sportway

SALVADO 67 said:


> i would like some wide white walls


we are going to try and get enough interest on the second production run.

their are people that want them and we will add you to the list. If we get enough interest for the second run we will do it if not we will try again on the third run and so on...


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Premium Sportway said:


> we are going to try and get enough interest on the second production run.
> 
> their are people that want them and we will add you to the list. If we get enough interest for the second run we will do it if not we will try again on the third run and so on...


coo thanks homie


----------



## tpimuncie

SALVADO 67 said:


> i would like some wide white walls


X2


----------



## REGALHILOW

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Premium Sportway said:


> we are going to try and get enough interest on the second production run.
> 
> their are people that want them and we will add you to the list. If we get enough interest for the second run we will do it if not we will try again on the third run and so on...


so when will we need to start sending funds?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

It says ''Pre-order Now'' on the title but the site is still just an info page.
????


----------



## 1SEXY80

Add me to list for wide WW


----------



## Premium Sportway

SALVADO 67 said:


> i would like some wide white walls





tpimuncie said:


> X2





1SEXY80 said:


> Add me to list for wide WW


All you guys have been added to the list of people interested in wide whites.

tpimuncie you were already on the list from before.


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> so when will we need to start sending funds?





dogbonekustoms said:


> It says ''Pre-order Now'' on the title but the site is still just an info page.
> ????


Now that the DOT testing is basically complete our manufacturer can finally give us an official production timeline. Once we get that then we can determine when to open up the official pre-orders and make the online store go live.

This should happen within the next 30 days and probably sooner than that.


----------



## LALO

Hell yeah!!! TTMFT!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

cant wait!!!


----------



## joes64

i will take a set 13s joe golden touch car club ELPAso TEX


----------



## tpimuncie

Premium Sportway said:


> All you guys have been added to the list of people interested in wide whites.
> 
> tpimuncie you were already on the list from before.


Gracias hermano!


----------



## ernie

i will 5 of the 13s with sw.
thanks


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Now that the DOT testing is basically complete our manufacturer can finally give us an official production timeline. Once we get that then we can determine when to open up the official pre-orders and make the online store go live.
> 
> This should happen within the next 30 days and probably sooner than that.


NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

man what a wild ride this morning. Today was first drive in the rain, well to be fair to those that live in rain states it was a drizzly morning. There was a light rain that came down overnight and soaked up the ground that is just stopping now. For those that know the LA freeways you know that you can hit some weird reconstructed patches on the freeway. Well in the rain those fill up with water. It could have been the fact that these were 13's (i'm going with that) or the fact that 5.20's are not an "All Season" tire, but today was a "white knuckle driving" kinda' morning. 

I left the house and started up and over this small back road near my house. I was still dark this morning when I left and of course my impala was a little fogged up. I hit the main street (Rosemead Blvd) that would get me on to the freeway and made the left turning at a slower than normal rate of speed. This the second time I have felt the car slide out from under me. It was subtle, but when you know your car you know when something isn't right. I knew the tires were still cold so I didn't pay it too much mind, I just decided to be cautious from here on out. I stayed in the slow lane and stayed at about 60-65 on my Speedometer. I would estimate that would be about 50 in actuallity. Every puddle, crevice, or other abnormality was immediately apearant. I could feel the wheel trying to escape from my grip over and over. I would atribute this to the 13" wheel and tire. This is actually one of the reasons I decided to use 14's on my cars. Puddles and grooves, however, got the best of the tires. There was a lot of drifting and some slips. At one point a semi honked at me thinking i was trying to merge into his lane. Little did he know I frantically trying to regain control. after dropping my daughter off at school I hopped on the freeway to return home only to find bumper to bumper traffic on the last 12 miles. I have never been so happy to see traffic in my life. 

Anyway, long story short, I don't feel comfortable driving on 13's in the rain, and even less on bias tires. I really wish I was tesing the 14's to give a more apples to apples comparison, but this is what I was given. I have done this drive in pouring rain and know what that's like on 14" radials.


----------



## 8t4mc

Dreamer62 said:


> man what a wild ride this morning. Today was first drive in the rain, well to be fair to those that live in rain states it was a drizzly morning. There was a light rain that came down overnight and soaked up the ground that is just stopping now. For those that know the LA freeways you know that you can hit some weird reconstructed patches on the freeway. Well in the rain those fill up with water. It could have been the fact that these were 13's (i'm going with that) or the fact that 5.20's are not an "All Season" tire, but today was a "white knuckle driving" kinda' morning.
> 
> I left the house and started up and over this small back road near my house. I was still dark this morning when I left and of course my impala was a little fogged up. I hit the main street (Rosemead Blvd) that would get me on to the freeway and made the left turning at a slower than normal rate of speed. This the second time I have felt the car slide out from under me. It was subtle, but when you know your car you know when something isn't right. I knew the tires were still cold so I didn't pay it too much mind, I just decided to be cautious from here on out. I stayed in the slow lane and stayed at about 60-65 on my Speedometer. I would estimate that would be about 50 in actuallity. Every puddle, crevice, or other abnormality was immediately apearant. I could feel the wheel trying to escape from my grip over and over. I would atribute this to the 13" wheel and tire. This is actually one of the reasons I decided to use 14's on my cars. Puddles and grooves, however, got the best of the tires. There was a lot of drifting and some slips. At one point a semi honked at me thinking i was trying to merge into his lane. Little did he know I frantically trying to regain control. after dropping my daughter off at school I hopped on the freeway to return home only to find bumper to bumper traffic on the last 12 miles. I have never been so happy to see traffic in my life.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I don't feel comfortable driving on 13's in the rain, and even less on bias tires. I really wish I was tesing the 14's to give a more apples to apples comparison, but this is what I was given. I have done this drive in pouring rain and know what that's like on 14" radials.


thanks for the honest Wright up..These tires have never been the best in rainy weather..So its not somthing with the new tire.

Feel free to foward those tires to me when your done testing them...PPL READY..


----------



## lowdeville

Dreamer62 said:


> man what a wild ride this morning. Today was first drive in the rain, well to be fair to those that live in rain states it was a drizzly morning. There was a light rain that came down overnight and soaked up the ground that is just stopping now. For those that know the LA freeways you know that you can hit some weird reconstructed patches on the freeway. Well in the rain those fill up with water. It could have been the fact that these were 13's (i'm going with that) or the fact that 5.20's are not an "All Season" tire, but today was a "white knuckle driving" kinda' morning.
> 
> I left the house and started up and over this small back road near my house. I was still dark this morning when I left and of course my impala was a little fogged up. I hit the main street (Rosemead Blvd) that would get me on to the freeway and made the left turning at a slower than normal rate of speed. This the second time I have felt the car slide out from under me. It was subtle, but when you know your car you know when something isn't right. I knew the tires were still cold so I didn't pay it too much mind, I just decided to be cautious from here on out. I stayed in the slow lane and stayed at about 60-65 on my Speedometer. I would estimate that would be about 50 in actuallity. Every puddle, crevice, or other abnormality was immediately apearant. I could feel the wheel trying to escape from my grip over and over. I would atribute this to the 13" wheel and tire. This is actually one of the reasons I decided to use 14's on my cars. Puddles and grooves, however, got the best of the tires. There was a lot of drifting and some slips. At one point a semi honked at me thinking i was trying to merge into his lane. Little did he know I frantically trying to regain control. after dropping my daughter off at school I hopped on the freeway to return home only to find bumper to bumper traffic on the last 12 miles. I have never been so happy to see traffic in my life.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I don't feel comfortable driving on 13's in the rain, and even less on bias tires. I really wish I was tesing the 14's to give a more apples to apples comparison, but this is what I was given. I have done this drive in pouring rain and know what that's like on 14" radials.


That's how good honest feedback should be written,thanx for the no b.s version.:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Good to be able to relay on honest people :thumbsup:

I guess the og 520s or the cockers arent any better on the wet so we are just goin to have to live with it. 
155/80s arent the best on the wet either so it wasnt realistic to expect better performance from a crossply tire, althou i had hope LOL


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Shit ill drive them fuckers in a snow storm


----------



## Premium Sportway

Good, bad or otherwise, we told our testers to give solid, reliable and honest reports of the tires.


----------



## implala66

Premium Sportway said:


> Only skinny whitewall at the moment.
> 
> We offered but their wasn't enough interest in a wider whitewall by the time we put in our purchase order for the factory to bother with it for this run.


what's the width on the skinny white wall ????


----------



## Premium Sportway

implala66 said:


> what's the width on the skinny white wall ????


The sidewall on our tires is a little stiffer than the originals so the whitewall doesn't expand quite the same so we are still tweaking the size to get it as close to the originals as possible.

but they will be around 1/2" unmounted and around 5/8" when mounted just like the originals.


----------



## TopDogg

The white walls are slightly under 5/8"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&v=zCt8aa-lTI4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## slo

i have a stock 64 wagon with a set of coker 5.60s i would really like a set to compare these too. cokers look fine. but PS would look better im just wondering the diff in performance.

these cokers feel a bit "ballooney" when taking continuouis tight corners. but at 80mph highway they feel fine. just wondering when and if 14s are out so i can snag me a pair and compare them side by side basically.


----------



## implala66

Premium Sportway said:


> The sidewall on our tires is a little stiffer than the originals so the whitewall doesn't expand quite the same so we are still tweaking the size to get it as close to the originals as possible.
> 
> but they will be around 1/2" unmounted and around 5/8" when mounted just like the originals.


leave them like that I would like for the white wall to be around 1/2" when mounted ..................





TopDogg said:


> The white walls are slightly under 5/8"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&v=zCt8aa-lTI4&feature=player_detailpage


:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

Just a bit over 9/16th of an inch. I'll post more pics this weekend.


----------



## implala66

TopDogg said:


> Just a bit over 9/16th of an inch. I'll post more pics this weekend.


thanks, TopDogg............................. 


I wish we had the chance to get super skinny white walls (1/2" or just a bit wider) on this tires, just like the radials, another option like the wide white wall, but don't know if people would be intrested in the super skinny white wall............


----------



## gema68

VERY GOOD INFORMATION BUT I'M STILL DOWN TO BUY A SET THE COKERS I'M ROLLING ON NOW SLIDE AND GET CAUGHT TO THE GROOVES ON FREEWAY BUT YOU GOT TO REALIZE IT'S A LOT OF WAIT FOR THOSE LITTLE TIRES BUT IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LOOK TAKE IT SLOW AND EASY 520'S TTT


----------



## tpimuncie

Even 155/80s follow the grooves on the highway at least it did to me. I like the look of these new tires


----------



## TopDogg

There's nothing wrong with the Coker tire or Radiais, it's just personal preference with the new Premiun Sportway 5.20's...... I like the look, feel and ride of the new P.S. tire. I'm sold on them and riding on them for as long as the new owners keep producing them.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

1SEXY80 said:


> Heres the Cover...My Homie Ride, Mr Harvey Reyes
> View attachment 581358


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

gema68 said:


> VERY GOOD INFORMATION BUT I'M STILL DOWN TO BUY A SET THE COKERS I'M ROLLING ON NOW SLIDE AND GET CAUGHT TO THE GROOVES ON FREEWAY BUT YOU GOT TO REALIZE IT'S A LOT OF WAIT FOR THOSE LITTLE TIRES BUT IT'S ALL ABOUT THE LOOK TAKE IT SLOW AND EASY 520'S TTT


I wish i considered 2 months a long time. it would mean time wasnt goin as fast LOL february will be here tomorrow...

By the way, your Nova rules :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

TopDogg said:


> There's nothing wrong with the Coker tire or Radiais, it's just personal preference with the new Premiun Sportway 5.20's...... I like the look, feel and ride of the new P.S. tire. I'm sold on them and riding on them for as long as the new owners keep giving me them.


x2


----------



## MR.59

Dreamer62 said:


> man what a wild ride this morning. Today was first drive in the rain, well to be fair to those that live in rain states it was a drizzly morning. There was a light rain that came down overnight and soaked up the ground that is just stopping now. For those that know the LA freeways you know that you can hit some weird reconstructed patches on the freeway. Well in the rain those fill up with water. It could have been the fact that these were 13's (i'm going with that) or the fact that 5.20's are not an "All Season" tire, but today was a "white knuckle driving" kinda' morning.
> 
> I left the house and started up and over this small back road near my house. I was still dark this morning when I left and of course my impala was a little fogged up. I hit the main street (Rosemead Blvd) that would get me on to the freeway and made the left turning at a slower than normal rate of speed. This the second time I have felt the car slide out from under me. It was subtle, but when you know your car you know when something isn't right. I knew the tires were still cold so I didn't pay it too much mind, I just decided to be cautious from here on out. I stayed in the slow lane and stayed at about 60-65 on my Speedometer. I would estimate that would be about 50 in actuallity. Every puddle, crevice, or other abnormality was immediately apearant. I could feel the wheel trying to escape from my grip over and over. I would atribute this to the 13" wheel and tire. This is actually one of the reasons I decided to use 14's on my cars. Puddles and grooves, however, got the best of the tires. There was a lot of drifting and some slips. At one point a semi honked at me thinking i was trying to merge into his lane. Little did he know I frantically trying to regain control. after dropping my daughter off at school I hopped on the freeway to return home only to find bumper to bumper traffic on the last 12 miles. I have never been so happy to see traffic in my life.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, I don't feel comfortable driving on 13's in the rain, and even less on bias tires. I really wish I was tesing the 14's to give a more apples to apples comparison, but this is what I was given. I have done this drive in pouring rain and know what that's like on 14" radials.


GOOD INFO RIGHT THERE MARIO!
GOOD THING I ONLY COME OUT WHEN THE SUN SHINES!


----------



## fons

Premium Sportway said:


> The sidewall on our tires is a little stiffer than the originals so the whitewall doesn't expand quite the same so we are still tweaking the size to get it as close to the originals as possible.
> 
> but they will be around 1/2" unmounted and around 5/8" when mounted just like the originals.


 what do I need to do to get a set of tire's to test them on my street hopper. I already pre Order a set for another car that I got. But I will like to put a set on my hopper to see if there worth buying for street hoppers. I had a brandnew set of 13" this past summer on my car and after a hopp the front tires got a bubble that exploded almost in my face when I was strapping the car in the trailer.......I'm still buying a set 4 for my rider. but I would like to run a set on my hopper. And since there not going to b cheap I would like to make sure there going to hold for this kind of stuff. Lmk. What u think and pm me.


----------



## tpimuncie

BUMP


----------



## harborareaPhil

tpimuncie said:


> BUMP


patiently waiting I see......


----------



## slo

fons said:


> what do I need to do to get a set of tire's to test them on my street hopper. I already pre Order a set for another car that I got. But I will like to put a set on my hopper to see if there worth buying for street hoppers. I had a brandnew set of 13" this past summer on my car and after a hopp the front tires got a bubble that exploded almost in my face when I was strapping the car in the trailer.......I'm still buying a set 4 for my rider. but I would like to run a set on my hopper. And since there not going to b cheap I would like to make sure there going to hold for this kind of stuff. Lmk. What u think and pm me.


man still had the blue on the trie


----------



## MR.59

fons said:


> what do I need to do to get a set of tire's to test them on my street hopper. I already pre Order a set for another car that I got. But I will like to put a set on my hopper to see if there worth buying for street hoppers. I had a brandnew set of 13" this past summer on my car and after a hopp the front tires got a bubble that exploded almost in my face when I was strapping the car in the trailer.......I'm still buying a set 4 for my rider. but I would like to run a set on my hopper. And since there not going to b cheap I would like to make sure there going to hold for this kind of stuff. Lmk. What u think and pm me.


could be a good test for the 6 ply strenghth


----------



## FREAKY TALES

fons said:


> what do I need to do to get a set of tire's to test them on my street hopper. I already pre Order a set for another car that I got. But I will like to put a set on my hopper to see if there worth buying for street hoppers. I had a brandnew set of 13" this past summer on my car and after a hopp the front tires got a bubble that exploded almost in my face when I was strapping the car in the trailer.......I'm still buying a set 4 for my rider. but I would like to run a set on my hopper. And since there not going to b cheap I would like to make sure there going to hold for this kind of stuff. Lmk. What u think and pm me.


Personally, I think this tires are ONLY meant to bee cruised on. you got to remember, back in the days people were hopping on these tires too but not doing the same inches as the are now.


----------



## Dreamer62

FREAKY TALES said:


> Personally, I think this tires are ONLY meant to bee cruised on. you got to remember, back in the days people were hopping on these tires too but not doing the same inches as the are now.


Agreed. two beer bottles y ya


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> Personally, I think this tires are ONLY meant to bee cruised on. you got to remember, back in the days people were hopping on these tires too but not doing the same inches as the are now.


your right!
forgot about that back bumper hittin`
back to 2 beer bottles
MICHELOB BEER ,,,, IF I REMEMBER RIGHT


----------



## tpimuncie

harborareaPhil said:


> patiently waiting I see......


Yes sir true classics just chilling waiting ....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

fons said:


> what do I need to do to get a set of tire's to test them on my street hopper. I already pre Order a set for another car that I got. But I will like to put a set on my hopper to see if there worth buying for street hoppers. I had a brandnew set of 13" this past summer on my car and after a hopp the front tires got a bubble that exploded almost in my face when I was strapping the car in the trailer.......I'm still buying a set 4 for my rider. but I would like to run a set on my hopper. And since there not going to b cheap I would like to make sure there going to hold for this kind of stuff. Lmk. What u think and pm me.


It looks like a recap?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Fons, what brand is that tire? My cornells started bubbling few months ago, and althou the tire guy said not to worry makes me wonder.
After all skinny whitewall tires are/were cheap ass tires compared to most.


----------



## Dylante63

Air got pushed past the cords and blew the sidewall out. Either landed hard enough to break a cord or the tire was faulty from the factory.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

What do you guys think about stretchin one of those new 520s into a 8'' wide wheel? Too much? Or safe/do-able?
I have the chance to pick up some rare as fuck 70s mags but if i cant fit these on i might as well leave them to someone else.
Thanx.


----------



## Premium Sportway

dogbonekustoms said:


> What do you guys think about stretchin one of those new 520s into a 8'' wide wheel? Too much? Or safe/do-able?
> I have the chance to pick up some rare as fuck 70s mags but if i cant fit these on i might as well leave them to someone else.
> Thanx.


It can be done, people use to run the 5.20's on 8" rims like Tru's back in the day. It's quite a stretch and pretty cool looking if you ask me. They can be a bitch to mount though. 

I think this is the pic of the 8" stretch from our testing to see if our tire could make the stretch. We were able to do it but it was a struggle. Looks Badass IMO


----------



## Heath V

That looks bad ass!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Holy baby satan! 
That looks amazing! Dont know how much the local fuzz would appreciate it but im gonna snatch the mags and see. Thanx thou :thumbsup:

Finding a local tire shop able to do them might be another problem, i sure as hell dont want them to fuck the beads after they crossed the atlantic....


----------



## fons

dogbonekustoms said:


> Fons, what brand is that tire? My cornells started bubbling few months ago, and althou the tire guy said not to worry makes me wonder.
> After all skinny whitewall tires are/were cheap ass tires compared to most.


it was a tornell same as the Cornells. There just not tick enough on the walls compare to Firestone or coopers that I seen.


----------



## fons

Dylante63 said:


> Air got pushed past the cords and blew the sidewall out. Either landed hard enough to break a cord or the tire was faulty from the factory.


i had six tires that did this. The first one's I mounted the cord got blown and I was thinking maybe because I'm stretching them out to much. So the next one we try not to stretch it to much. And did the same shit. Well to make a long story short six tires where garbage. So I got Marshall and have no problem's. and I had Firestone's b4 and hopp on them for year's with no problem's.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

Premium Sportway said:


> It can be done, people use to run the 5.20's on 8" rims like Tru's back in the day. It's quite a stretch and pretty cool looking if you ask me. They can be a bitch to mount though.
> 
> I think this is the pic of the 8" stretch from our testing to see if our tire could make the stretch. We were able to do it but it was a struggle. Looks Badass IMO


i ran 5.20s on 13/8 starwires with no problems


----------



## Dylante63

fons said:


> i had six tires that did this. The first one's I mounted the cord got blown and I was thinking maybe because I'm stretching them out to much. So the next one we try not to stretch it to much. And did the same shit. Well to make a long story short six tires where garbage. So I got Marshall and have no problem's. and I had Firestone's b4 and hopp on them for year's with no problem's.


I did the same thing homie back to back on two lemans champions. But I have had bunch of them and no issues from the others. Sucks!!


----------



## BIG RED

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> i ran 5.20s on 13/8 starwires with no problems


I cant think of his name on here at the moment but he owned the og 65 impala "summer madness" with 5.00 streched on an 8 inch rim. He posted a pic it was fucking crazy looking.


----------



## BIG RED

6 7 8


----------



## Impala killer

I like that comparison pic


----------



## dogbonekustoms

After lookin at the comparison i think ill go with a 7" wheel.


----------



## BIG RED

Ya it's a good pic to give an idea how it will look. Wish I could remember who posted the pic as it's a good renferance pic.


----------



## Impala killer

the pic of the x6 looks good


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Ya it's a good pic to give an idea how it will look. Wish I could remember who posted the pic as it's a good renferance pic.


THINK IT WAS SAMMY THAT POSTED THAT UP ORIGINALY
i think,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> THINK IT WAS SAMMY THAT POSTED THAT UP ORIGINALY
> i think,,,,,,,,,,,


Ya I want to remember as doing up that picture took time and I'm glad I got it as it's a badass picture.


----------



## hoppin62

MR.59 said:


> THINK IT WAS SAMMY THAT POSTED THAT UP ORIGINALY
> i think,,,,,,,,,,,


I posted that a while back, I had them on 6", 7" and 8" wires. I love the look on the 8"... it has that bubble effect and the lip of the rim is just out there!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> It can be done, people use to run the 5.20's on 8" rims like Tru's back in the day. It's quite a stretch and pretty cool looking if you ask me. They can be a bitch to mount though.
> 
> I think this is the pic of the 8" stretch from our testing to see if our tire could make the stretch. We were able to do it but it was a struggle. Looks Badass IMO










:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

hoppin62 said:


> I posted that a while back, I had them on 6", 7" and 8" wires. I love the look on the 8"... it has that bubble effect and the lip of the rim is just out there!


I like the lip effect too. Like on the hellaflush fitment.


----------



## harborareaPhil

tpimuncie said:


> Yes sir true classics just chilling waiting ....


yea seen them on Instagram they look great


----------



## BIG RED

hoppin62 said:


> I posted that a while back, I had them on 6", 7" and 8" wires. I love the look on the 8"... it has that bubble effect and the lip of the rim is just out there!


I'll try to remember next time I post it. Badass picture :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

Found some....

14 x 6










14 x 7










14 x 8










14 x 6, 14 x 7, 14 x 8










14 x 8


----------



## El Callejero

I'd like to pre order sum 2 14X6 & 2 14 X7 please give me more info on how to make payment & time frame on how long until i recieve them. Thanking U in Advance


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Any pics of that 14x6 from the front


----------



## BIG RED

El Callejero said:


> I'd like to pre order sum 2 14X6 & 2 14 X7 please give me more info on how to make payment & time frame on how long until i recieve them. Thanking U in Advance


You know you are in a tire topic right? 

The pictures posted are of a 5,20 tire mounted on a 14x6 14x7 and 14x8. The tire width does not change.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Anything new on the preordering? JIMMY


----------



## El Callejero

BIG RED said:


> You know you are in a tire topic right?
> 
> The pictures posted are of a 5,20 tire mounted on a 14x6 14x7 and 14x8. The tire width does not change.


Yes Tires not rims!!!! How much for a set of 14's shipped to 88201 Ready 2 Buy :dunno: What's best way for payment & to who for pre order on line??? uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Anything new on the preordering? JIMMY


pre-orders will start real soon.


----------



## Premium Sportway

El Callejero said:


> Yes Tires not rims!!!! How much for a set of 14's shipped to 88201 Ready 2 Buy :dunno: What's best way for payment & to who for pre order on line??? uffin:


pm sent


----------



## robs68

:worship:


----------



## hoppin62

robs68 said:


> :worship:


:wave:


----------



## 8t4mc

my daytons look like shit on radials...help!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

BIG RED said:


> 6 7 8


SIK!!!!


----------



## bomber

I know you guys arent offering the tires with the wider white wall but do you guys know if I will be able to go out and get them buffed out at a shop


----------



## Premium Sportway

bomber said:


> I know you guys arent offering the tires with the wider white wall but do you guys know if I will be able to go out and get them buffed out at a shop


yes there is more white rubber in the sidewall than what is buffed from the factory for the skinny WW. I have a cross section pic of the tire showing how much white rubber their is. I will find it and post it up in a few.

Also I think they said they are going to throw in a few sample wide whitewall tires with the production tires for us to test and show. Have to double check that. We could use these to take out and show to people and see if the size is what they want in a WW or if people want it bigger or smaller. Then hopefully we could get a consensus on size and enough interest and make them on the second production run.


----------



## rag61

When are these going to be produced?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Here's the pic of the cross-section on a 5.20-13 showing how much white rubber their is.

The tires are hand-made so when they lay down the rubber their can be slight differences in how much white rubber their is and it's exact position on the sidewall but all the tires should be very close to this one.


----------



## Premium Sportway

rag61 said:


> When are these going to be produced?


this month


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> this month


Fawk
Better cash in my cans!


----------



## 8t4mc

Premium Sportway said:


> this month


sweet jesus.


----------



## ABRAXASS

MR.59 said:


> Fawk
> Better cash in my cans!


x62


----------



## 8t4mc

im going to start giving blood.


----------



## gema68

COOL I GOT MY CHECK READY WHO DO I MAKE IT OUT TO????


----------



## tpimuncie

Premium Sportway said:


> Here's the pic of the cross-section on a 5.20-13 showing how much white rubber their is.
> 
> The tires are hand-made so when they lay down the rubber their can be slight differences in how much white rubber their is and it's exact position on the sidewall but all the tires should be very close to this one.
> 
> View attachment 591024


Nice


----------



## JUST2C

hoppin62 said:


> Found some....
> 
> 14 x 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 x 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 x 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 x 6, 14 x 7, 14 x 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 x 8


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Premium Sportway said:


> this month


Are you guys taking monetary orders yet or just by word because I've sent an email and asked about pre order on Facebook too.


----------



## Premium Sportway

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Are you guys taking monetary orders yet or just by word because I've sent an email and asked about pre order on Facebook too.


The official pre-orders where you actually pay will begin real soon.

We will post up when the online store goes live and contact everybody who has sent commitment emails.


----------



## tpimuncie

Premium Sportway said:


> The official pre-orders where you actually pay will begin real soon.
> 
> We will post up when the online store goes live and contact everybody who has sent commitment emails.


:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 5'20" can't wait to b rolling


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Premium Sportway said:


> The official pre-orders where you actually pay will begin real soon.
> 
> We will post up when the online store goes live and contact everybody who has sent commitment emails.


thanks  just making sure i didn't miss anything :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

WHEN THEY COMING OUT


----------



## soccorjimmy

My supremes came in today and look really naked without some 5.20's wrapped around them, lol. JIMMY


----------



## BIG RED

A question on a thought I had. 

Is the tire a better rubber? As in the white wall staying white with no black bleeding into it turning it brown. 

I ask as I was thinking of the chokers I have I never and I mean never had to scrub the white wall or tire. They never got the ashy look that radials do and the white walls where as white at the end of my summer crusing as they where at the start with no scrubbing just a pressure wash and I was good to go. No ashy blackness either.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> A question on a thought I had.
> 
> Is the tire a better rubber? As in the white wall staying white with no black bleeding into it turning it brown.
> 
> I ask as I was thinking of the chokers I have I never and I mean never had to scrub the white wall or tire. They never got the ashy look that radials do and the white walls where as white at the end of my summer crusing as they where at the start with no scrubbing just a pressure wash and I was good to go. No ashy blackness either.


Yes these are a much better whitewall formula than the originals. The production tires will be a non-staining formulation that should be comparable to the Coker's. We have some people with decades of experience with whitewall tires that have helped us and the factory with getting the whitewall as best as possible with the resources we have available. They have gone over many samples over the last year with the factory and are very happy with the formulation that will be used on the production tires.

Note: the sample tires including the ones we took to Vegas and the Majestics New Years Day Show do not have the non-staining formulation that the production tires will have. That formulation was too expensive for such a small sample tire run. I don't know about you but even the sample tire formula looks damn good. Especially compared to the originals.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> WHEN THEY COMING OUT


We got pushed back in the production line just a little bit. So we should have them in our hands by around mid-March, instead of late February as before. Just a couple weeks so not too bad. Production still starts at the end of this month


----------



## manu samoa

On the 14's what will the weight load be per tire?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> We got pushed back in the production line just a little bit. So we should have them in our hands by around mid-March, instead of late February as before. Just a couple weeks so not too bad. Production still starts at the end of this month


:yes:


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> We got pushed back in the production line just a little bit. So we should have them in our hands by around mid-March, instead of late February as before. Just a couple weeks so not too bad. Production still starts at the end of this month


WHAAAAAAAAAH?


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes these are a much better whitewall formula than the originals. The production tires will be a non-staining formulation that should be comparable to the Coker's. We have some people with decades of experience with whitewall tires that have helped us and the factory with getting the whitewall as best as possible with the resources we have available. They have gone over many samples over the last year with the factory and are very happy with the formulation that will be used on the production tires.
> 
> Note: the sample tires including the ones we took to Vegas and the Majestics New Years Day Show do not have the non-staining formulation that the production tires will have. That formulation was too expensive for such a small sample tire run. I don't know about you but even the sample tire formula looks damn good. Especially compared to the originals.


Thanks for the reply. I figured that would be the case. that is one thing I really like about the chokers and that is the easiness to clean them and not running tire sauce on my tires and have them not look thursty or ashy.


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> We got pushed back in the production line just a little bit. So we should have them in our hands by around mid-March, instead of late February as before. Just a couple weeks so not too bad. Production still starts at the end of this month









... THATS HOW IT ALL STARTS!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Put me down for a set of 14's


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## 8t4mc

^^^ THIS GUY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamer62

Hey all, 
Small update. Had some personal stuff to take care of so I haven't been driving at all. Will be back on next week but my convertible needs some suspension work that I won't have time for right now. So I have moved the rims and tires to a car I got from Dad. I will still be driving all over the place, only with better MPG.


----------



## MR.59

Dreamer62 said:


> Hey all,
> Small update. Had some personal stuff to take care of so I haven't been driving at all. Will be back on next week but my convertible needs some suspension work that I won't have time for right now. So I have moved the rims and tires to a car I got from Dad. I will still be driving all over the place, only with better MPG.


now you dad going to want it back!


----------



## 5DEUCE

Put me down for set of 13's


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 593499
> ... THATS HOW IT ALL STARTS!!!!!!


not the factories fault. You can blame the DOT for that, their testing took like 3 weeks longer than it was supposed too. Not to mention everything else they didn't do correctly.


----------



## Premium Sportway

manu samoa said:


> On the 14's what will the weight load be per tire?


As we alluded to in the orevious post the DOT didn't follow instructions so we don't know how much they will truly max out at. We plan on getting them tested again to find out their true maximum in the future, but for now their DOT certified ratings are still the best ever for a 5.20 tire. No 5.20 tire has ever been certified as high as these.

5.20-13 906 lbs @ 36 psi
5.20-14 1016 lbs @ 36 psi


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Premium Sportway said:


> not the factories fault. You can blame the DOT for that, their testing took like 3 weeks longer than it was supposed too. Not to mention everything else they didn't do correctly.


No shit ah? I bet you would have never guessed that a "government" dept. would fuck up and plain dont give a shit about your instructuions. Too bad still.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Put me down for a set of 14's and 13's


----------



## South Side Mexican




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Dreamer62 said:


> Hey all,
> Small update. Had some personal stuff to take care of so I haven't been driving at all. Will be back on next week but my convertible needs some suspension work that I won't have time for right now. So I have moved the rims and tires to a car I got from Dad. I will still be driving all over the place, only with better MPG.










:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

The Official Pre-Orders have begun!

Go to www.premiumsportway.com and place your pre-order.

For people who want to send in payment click the Pay with Cash, Check or Money Order option in checkout and the instructions on where to send your payment are included in your receipt email.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> The Official Pre-Orders have begun!
> 
> Go to www.premiumsportway.com and place your pre-order.
> 
> For people who want to send in payment click the Pay with Cash, Check or Money Order option in checkout and the instructions on where to send your payment are included in your receipt email.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## soccorjimmy

How do we figure out the shipping costs and when and how do they get added to the order. Thank, JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> How do we figure out the shipping costs and when and how do they get added to the order. Thank, JIMMY


You add how many tires you want to the cart and then go to checkout. If you just want to see the shipping quote type in your city, state and zip and then after entering your zip code click down to the phone number box or click on a blank space on the screen and the live shipping quotes will load.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just found out that FedEx's shipping quote service is down for service at the moment. So you can't get live shipping quotes until they get their shit together and back online.

We will let you know as soon as they do. :banghead:


----------



## JROLL

I got my order in! TTT


----------



## soccorjimmy

Cool thanks, will be placing my order at the end of the month. Cant wait to rock these in the Chicago area. JIMMY


----------



## BIG RED

Is it going to be set up so we can pay with credit cards?


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Is it going to be set up so we can pay with credit cards?


yes you can pay with credit cards, cash, check, or money order.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Ok guys, FedEx has gotten their shipping quote servers back online so everything is working again.


----------



## JUST2C

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 NICE


----------



## soccorjimmy

Is there a reason why shipping is so high, what if these are being shipped to a business? It will be 120 bucks to ship them to my home in Chicago, the price jumps up another 13 bucks shipping to my work zip code and it only 20 miles away. My rims were only 60 bucks for shipping and they came from California. This may delay my order another week or so. JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Is there a reason why shipping is so high, what if these are being shipped to a business? It will be 120 bucks to ship them to my home in Chicago, the price jumps up another 13 bucks shipping to my work zip code and it only 20 miles away. My rims were only 60 bucks for shipping and they came from California. This may delay my order another week or so. JIMMY



Shipping is based on the numbers that FedEx and (USPS for international customers) told us to use based on our tires dimensions and declared value.

Shipping to a business should make the rates cheaper not higher. To get the rates for shipping to a business you have to put the company name into the company field.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Shipping is based on the numbers that FedEx and (USPS for international customers) told us to use based on our tires dimensions and declared value.
> 
> Shipping to a business should make the rates cheaper not higher. To get the rates for shipping to a business you have to put the company name into the company field.


fedex also charges more to ship a bare tire than a boxed tire. got this info from fedex when i saw a plastic wrapped tire in the back, they said a "surcharge " was placed, because it need "special handling" with no box. are these going to be boxed, or just platic wrapped?


----------



## soccorjimmy

Not sure what the dimensions and weight are but if there would be a way to put 2 in a box and ship out two boxes, that would help out some of us who are farther out. Just a thought. JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> fedex also charges more to ship a bare tire than a boxed tire. got this info from fedex when i saw a plastic wrapped tire in the back, they said a "surcharge " was placed, because it need "special handling" with no box. are these going to be boxed, or just platic wrapped?


interesting, but I've never seen any company ship tires in boxes outside of guys shipping me OG 5.20's back in the day.

Anyway we did look into using boxes but the cost for boxes that big, even in bulk wasn't cost feasible and offered no real protection.

Our plan is to use large Mylar Bags that fully protect the tires from liquids, grease and lots of chemicals and offers a high degree of protection from UV and Ozone that are the biggest enemies of rubber. We are just hoping they can get them to us on time for the first run.


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Not sure what the dimensions and weight are but if there would be a way to put 2 in a box and ship out two boxes, that would help out some of us who are farther out. Just a thought. JIMMY


We went over all these options with FedEx, UPS and USPS when were going over picking shipping carriers.

we plan on shipping them out in pairs of two, but their is no way to get the shipping quotes to do this correctly unless everyone ordered even numbers of tires. If someone, which in reality happens a lot orders odd numbers of tires like say 5 they would get charged shipping for an extra tire. Unfortunately the system for quoting doesn't work correctly for non identical package sizes.

I don't know what we can do, it's damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> interesting, but I've never seen any company ship tires in boxes outside of guys shipping me OG 5.20's back in the day.
> 
> Anyway we did look into using boxes but the cost for boxes that big, even in bulk wasn't cost feasible and offered no real protection.
> 
> Our plan is to use large Mylar Bags that fully protect the tires from liquids, grease and lots of chemicals and offers a high degree of protection from UV and Ozone that are the biggest enemies of rubber. We are just hoping they can get them to us on time for the first run.


the extra charge was 15.00 per tire! i thought at least it would be cheaper right? nope, they said it had to be sorted by hand, and not on a converor belt. FEDEX IS PICKY, THEY DON`T WANT ANYTHING THAT CAN GET SNAGGED ON THE LINE. NO LOOSE TAPPED EGDES, NO OLD , USED BOXES. HOME DEPOT OFFERS THE BEST BUY ON HEAVY DUTY BOXES, 2.00 FOR THICK AZZ CARDBOARD. I JUST SHIPPED 2 BOXED RIMS, 2 PER BOX, WEIGHT WAS 55LBS PER BOX GOING TO A SHOP IN TX FROM CALIF, $55.00 SHIPPED PER BOX 400.00 VALUE ON EACH BOX. SO TIRES GOT TO BE ALOT LESS, YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO FIT A SET OF 4 IN 1 BOX. BUT IF THE TIRES ARE GOING UNBOXED, THAT`S 15.00 EACH TIRE IN EXTRA CHARGES. THIS IS FEDEX, UPS MIGHT HAVE A DIFFERENT DEAL ON UNBOXED TIRES


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> the extra charge was 15.00 per tire! i thought at least it would be cheaper right? nope, they said it had to be sorted by hand, and not on a converor belt. FEDEX IS PICKY, THEY DON`T WANT ANYTHING THAT CAN GET SNAGGED ON THE LINE. NO LOOSE TAPPED EGDES, NO OLD , USED BOXES. HOME DEPOT OFFERS THE BEST BUY ON HEAVY DUTY BOXES, 2.00 FOR THICK AZZ CARDBOARD. I JUST SHIPPED 2 BOXED RIMS, 2 PER BOX, WEIGHT WAS 55LBS PER BOX GOING TO A SHOP IN TX FROM CALIF, $55.00 SHIPPED PER BOX 400.00 VALUE ON EACH BOX. SO TIRES GOT TO BE ALOT LESS, YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO FIT A SET OF 4 IN 1 BOX. BUT IF THE TIRES ARE GOING UNBOXED, THAT`S 15.00 EACH TIRE IN EXTRA CHARGES. THIS IS FEDEX, UPS MIGHT HAVE A DIFFERENT DEAL ON UNBOXED TIRES


I can assure you their is no $15.00 extra charge per tire that would show up on the quote list we get. Only charges are for fuel surcharge, declared value and residential surcharge if delivered to a home address, if you deliver to a business address then no residential surcharge. According to MaryAnn our FedEx rep, unboxed is the cheapest way to go, that is why no tire company ships their tires boxed, ask tire rack, coker or any other tire seller. Strapped or wrapped is the cheapest. And UPS is worse on requirements and more expensive, that's why most tire companies use FedEx. Also you can't put 4 in a box then you go over-weight, and you can't do bundles bigger than two because they consider it too difficult for their drivers to carry. Also shipping rims with tires helped you get a cheaper rate, the more weight in a box as long as it's 70lbs or less helps the shipping carriers max out their trucks, planes. trains for fuel mileage etc... They love that. Shipping things like tires in the same size box but less weight means basically the same amount of fuel for less delivered cargo weight. That's why for big items that don't weigh a ton they use the dimensional weight for calculation.


----------



## soccorjimmy

I am with you on all the shipping info, I work for Grainger and we ship out all over the world. I work at the biggest Dist Center we have, I guess I am just used to shipping being less cause we do alot of business with all the carriers. Thanks for the responses but that will not deter me from getting these tires. 

When is the preorder part due. Like I said I may need on extra week or so due to the fact that the shipping is so much higher than I thought. JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> I am with you on all the shipping info, I work for Grainger and we ship out all over the world. I work at the biggest Dist Center we have, I guess I am just used to shipping being less cause we do alot of business with all the carriers. Thanks for the responses but that will not deter me from getting these tires.
> 
> When is the preorder part due. Like I said I may need on extra week or so due to the fact that the shipping is so much higher than I thought. JIMMY


Yea, Grainger is huge their rates are probably half of what any normal person can get. I've bought a lot of stuff from them over the years including a new A/C fan motor recently.

But anyway back on topic, we were thinking end of the month on the pre-order pricing deal, but no decision has been made yet. We will work with you, if needed we could give you a custom coupon code to get the pre-order price that you committed too.


----------



## lone star

When i was sellling 155s i would tape or ziptie or band 4 tires together it was 40 to ship 4 tires across country. Fedex. Just fyi.


----------



## Premium Sportway

lone star said:


> When i was sellling 155s i would tape or ziptie or band 4 tires together it was 40 to ship 4 tires across country. Fedex. Just fyi.


how are you guys getting these rates? We took tires down to FedEx and said whats the best and cheapest way to ship them. They told us couldn't do bundled more than two, even though they are small. They said they are comparable to motorcycle tires which they are and they do them in bundles of two too.

look how Coker ships their 5.20's unboxed and in bundles of two. I'm guessing they got the same answers from the shipping companies as us.


----------



## 8t4mc

I WORK FOR HONDA AND SEE TIRES COME IN EVERY DAY VIA FED EX AND UPS..THERE COMMING IN BUNDLES OF 2.


----------



## lone star

Premium Sportway said:


> how are you guys getting these rates? We took tires down to FedEx and said whats the best and cheapest way to ship them. They told us couldn't do bundled more than two, even though they are small. They said they are comparable to motorcycle tires which they are and they do them in bundles of two too.
> 
> look how Coker ships their 5.20's unboxed and in bundles of two. I'm guessing they got the same answers from the shipping companies as us.


I could be mistaken. Might have been bundles of 2. I just remember the cost to get them to my door or ship them out was 40 bux on top of the price of the tire.....but i coulda swore when they shipped to me they came bundled in 4, and came on their own fedex van to my house. It was like maybe 10 sets of 4.


----------



## 8t4mc

HE HIGH^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Premium Sportway

lone star said:


> I could be mistaken. Might have been bundles of 2. I just remember the cost to get them to my door or ship them out was 40 bux on top of the price of the tire.....but i coulda swore when they shipped to me they came bundled in 4, and came on their own fedex van to my house. It was like maybe 10 sets of 4.


If I'm understanding you correctly it sounds like you got a FedEx freight rate since you were shipping so many tires and they were coming on their own truck.


----------



## lone star

Premium Sportway said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly it sounds like you got a FedEx freight rate since you were shipping so many tires and they were coming on their own truck.


Not really. I think they came on their own van because thats all that fit on the van. It was one of those mercedez benz looking vans home delivery. Its been about 2 yrs ago now.


----------



## Premium Sportway

lone star said:


> Not really. I think they came on their own van because thats all that fit on the van. It was one of those mercedez benz looking vans home delivery. Its been about 2 yrs ago now.


Ok, I would think one of those Mercedes style sprinter vans could hold way more than 40 tires, unless it was one of those small Ford ones.

Anyway the 2yrs ago part is the big thing. These shipping companies raise their rates pretty much every quarter. Hell FedEx just raised their rates 5.9% earlier this month. I don't know for sure but my guess is rates have probably gone up at least 20% in 2 years at minimum.


----------



## soccorjimmy

I will concur to that. JIMMY


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> I can assure you their is no $15.00 extra charge per tire that would show up on the quote list we get. Only charges are for fuel surcharge, declared value and residential surcharge if delivered to a home address, if you deliver to a business address then no residential surcharge. According to MaryAnn our FedEx rep, unboxed is the cheapest way to go, that is why no tire company ships their tires boxed, ask tire rack, coker or any other tire seller. Strapped or wrapped is the cheapest. And UPS is worse on requirements and more expensive, that's why most tire companies use FedEx. Also you can't put 4 in a box then you go over-weight, and you can't do bundles bigger than two because they consider it too difficult for their drivers to carry. Also shipping rims with tires helped you get a cheaper rate, the more weight in a box as long as it's 70lbs or less helps the shipping carriers max out their trucks, planes. trains for fuel mileage etc... They love that. Shipping things like tires in the same size box but less weight means basically the same amount of fuel for less delivered cargo weight. That's why for big items that don't weigh a ton they use the dimensional weight for calculation.


i understand what your saying, i always see tires shipped un boxed all the tire, thought it was nuts when i heard about the "surcharge" i`m hoping i`m very wrong on that fact. !!!!
but as picky as fedex is , that statment didn`t surprise me, just a chance to nickel -dime the small guy. they bitch about the color of packing tape i use,,,,,,,, the "tan" color. so i really hope i was that bish was wrong


----------



## Impslap

It doesn't give me a shipping quote when I enter my info. Also, if I try to sign up for an account the "continue" button disappears. Should I just call?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Impslap said:


> It doesn't give me a shipping quote when I enter my info. Also, if I try to sign up for an account the "continue" button disappears. Should I just call?


The continue button should disappear if you are signing up for an account, when you confirm your order that creates the account and completes your order. The continue button is for if you already have and account you would hit the create or use an account and type in your email and password and then the continue button would automatically fill out all of your information.

and for anybody wondering, you don't have to sign-up for an account, it's optional and the default is checkout as a guest.

after filling out your billing info and typing in your zip code, you have to click in the phone number box or a blank black space on the page for the shipping quote to load. 

try that and if doesn't work you can call. (916) 520-8473

We want everybody to use the website so that all the information is put in correctly by the customer so that we can avoid any mistakes.


----------



## low4ever

Put me down for a set of 14's


----------



## Premium Sportway

low4ever said:


> Put me down for a set of 14's


Go to the website www.premiumsportway.com and place your pre-order there. Get in while the pre-order 10% off deal is still going on before the price goes back up to the normal retail price of $140.00 per tire.


----------



## lone one

5 more wanted:biggrin:


----------



## slo

Premium Sportway said:


> Go to the website www.premiumsportway.com and place your pre-order there. Get in while the pre-order 10% off deal is still going on before the price goes back up to the normal retail price of $140.00 per tire.


after when?


----------



## Premium Sportway

slo said:


> after when?


no final decision has been made yet, but we are thinking mid-February will be the cut-off point for the pre-orders. Could be a little sooner than that though.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> no final decision has been made yet, but we are thinking mid-February will be the cut-off point for the pre-orders. Could be a little sooner than that though.


If you can give us a weeks heads up would be great.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> no final decision has been made yet, but we are thinking mid-February will be the cut-off point for the pre-orders. Could be a little sooner than that though.


TAX RETURN CASH, JUST AROUND THE CORNER TOO!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Premium Sportway said:


> Ok guys, FedEx has gotten their shipping quote servers back online so everything is working again.


Say im still not sure where the tires have to be shipped, is there an option to pay for shipping later on? Or i MUST sort it before preodering?
Or, did you say earlier that shipping to cali will be free with pre-orders? Cause if so i can see to have someone there holdin them down for me till i figure out a game plan.
Thanx.


----------



## Premium Sportway

dogbonekustoms said:


> Say im still not sure where the tires have to be shipped, is there an option to pay for shipping later on? Or i MUST sort it before preodering?
> Or, did you say earlier that shipping to cali will be free with pre-orders? Cause if so i can see to have someone there holdin them down for me till i figure out a game plan.
> Thanx.


yea, you're going to have to figure out shipping before you place the order. I don't know how we would go back an add it at a later date.

and yes there is a free delivery/pickup option for SoCal guys if you want to go that route. You would just have to forward a copy of your email receipt to that person. That persons name and info would be in the ship to info that you input but the receipt would go to your email since you are the billing customer.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> If you can give us a weeks heads up would be great.


We will try. 

We originally were going to open the pre-orders up to only the people that sent commitment emails, but we got probably 25-30 calls and Facebook messages in the last week or so from people who said they just heard about the tires coming back so we decided to open it up to everybody.

So they may go faster than originally anticipated. Get in while you can before the price goes back up!


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> TAX RETURN CASH, JUST AROUND THE CORNER TOO!


I hope they get their tax returns back fast. Cause the deal isn't going to last that long, it's a pre-order deal probably won't see these prices again unless your ordering in bulk. We are running a business here and got bills to pay homie.


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> HE HIGH^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Hey man where you been! Just got done cross checking some of the official orders with the commitment emails and you haven't ordered yet!

You've been hasslin' us on here with all your BIG CAPS letters and exclamation points!!!!!! and you haven't placed your order yet. I thought you would be the first guy in line. :dunno:


----------



## soccorjimmy

So will there be mass shipping date or when the order is placed will it be 6 to 8 weeks from the day we order the tires that we will receive the tires? JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> So will there be mass shipping date or when the order is placed will it be 6 to 8 weeks from the day we order the tires that we will receive the tires? JIMMY


No, once they come in we will start shipping them out as fast as possible.

The 6-8 week part was because we were originally going to open up pre-orders for 2 weeks, so if you order on say the first day it would be about 8 weeks until you got your order, and if you ordered on the last day it would be about 6 weeks until you got your order. 

Still the pre-orders may be open for only 2 weeks depending on how fast they go. You don't need to worry about this though, like I said before since you sent in a commitment email we will work with you since you need a little more time to place your order. 

Guys who didn't send in commitment emails will be at the mercy of the cut-off date which we will give as much notice as possible to as we can. Basically order your sets now and guarantee yourself the lower price and tires, or risk waiting and hope some tires are left at the normal price if we don't sell out during the pre-order period. Otherwise you will be waiting on the second run.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> I hope they get their tax returns back fast. Cause the deal isn't going to last that long, it's a pre-order deal probably won't see these prices again unless your ordering in bulk. We are running a business here and got bills to pay homie.


just bring it up, in case guys need more than 1 set like me


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Premium Sportway said:


> yea, you're going to have to figure out shipping before you place the order. I don't know how we would go back an add it at a later date.
> 
> and yes there is a free delivery/pickup option for SoCal guys if you want to go that route. You would just have to forward a copy of your email receipt to that person. That persons name and info would be in the ship to info that you input but the receipt would go to your email since you are the billing customer.


Workin on the details right now. Mistake by my part to think i could have sorted shipping on a later date. doooh!


----------



## brn2ridelo

Premium Sportway said:


> Go to the website www.premiumsportway.com and place your pre-order there. Get in while the pre-order 10% off deal is still going on before the price goes back up to the normal retail price of $140.00 per tire.


I can't figure out your website how do I actually place my order of 4-5.20x14


----------



## Premium Sportway

brn2ridelo said:


> I can't figure out your website how do I actually place my order of 4-5.20x14
> 
> View attachment 601339
> 
> View attachment 601340


what browser is that? 

We didn't run across formatting errors like that at all during testing. We tested all the popular browsers Chrome, Chromium, Safari, Firefox and Internet Explorer.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Premium Sportway said:


> what browser is that?
> 
> We didn't run across formatting errors like that at all during testing. We tested all the popular browsers Chrome, Chromium, Safari, Firefox and Internet Explorer.


I'm on my galaxy s3 sprint


----------



## Premium Sportway

brn2ridelo said:


> I'm on my galaxy s3 sprint


ok, I'm guessing your using the stock android browser. That browser is weird with formatting and we didn't have the time or resources to test every browser out there.

if you can't get to a computer and use a desktop browser, then you will need to download a more popular browser like chrome, Firefox or maybe Dolphin, all of those should be compatible with your phone since it is a newer model.

sorry about this, but their are just too many browsers out there for us to test against, so we chose all the most popular ones.

let us know if you have anymore problems.


----------



## JROLL

TTT, cant wait to mount em up on sum cross lace z's!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

How many preorders do you already have?


----------



## 13OZKAR

Can we pay in cash... to whom and where in So Cal ??????


----------



## Premium Sportway

JROLL said:


> TTT, cant wait to mount em up on sum cross lace z's!!


We want pics when you get 'em. That's going to be a sick combination!


----------



## Premium Sportway

13OZKAR said:


> Can we pay in cash... to whom and where in So Cal ??????


Yes Sir! 

We still want you to use the website to place the order. Just use the Pay with Cash, Check or Money Order option and the address to send the payment to is on your email receipt, or drop off the payment in person (just call the westcoast number first to arrange a time). This way you get an order number and we both have records.


----------



## Premium Sportway

rollinoldskoo said:


> How many preorders do you already have?


Well we're not going to tell you the exact number cause that would be no fun , but we are moving along at a good clip. Just waiting on the rest of the guys who sent in commitment emails to place their order.

We ordered as many as we could so their is almost twice as many tires than were committed to, so if you didn't send in a commitment email you can still order since we opened up the pre-order deal to everyone. We've gotten quite a few orders from people who didn't send commitment emails, which could cause us a little problem. New post time.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*For all the guys who sent in commitment emails, but haven't placed your Official Pre-Order yet, please do so by the end of the this week.*

We are getting a higher mix of non-committed pre-orders than we had planned for, we don't want to turn down new orders (and money), but we still want to make sure everyone who sent in pre-order commitment emails gets their tires. The deal was that you were committing to place a pre-order when we went live, if you don't place an official pre-order then you won't get the deal after the pre-order period ends.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

When are the tires actually being mailed out


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes Sir!
> 
> We still want you to use the website to place the order. Just use the Pay with Cash, Check or Money Order option and the address to send the payment to is on your email receipt, or drop off the payment in person (just call the westcoast number first to arrange a time). This way you get an order number and we both have records.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Premium Sportway said:


> *For all the guys who sent in commitment emails, but haven't placed your Official Pre-Order yet, please do so by the end of the this week.*
> 
> We are getting a higher mix of non-committed pre-orders than we had planned for, we don't want to turn down new orders (and money), but we still want to make sure everyone who sent in pre-order commitment emails gets their tires. The deal was that you were committing to place a pre-order when we went live, if you don't place an official pre-order then you won't get the deal after the pre-order period ends.


I am attempting to "Confirm Your (my) Order" but the link won't proceed because a shipping method doesn't show on step 3. What do I have to do?


----------



## Premium Sportway

72BOATTAIL said:


> I am attempting to "Confirm Your (my) Order" but the link won't proceed because a shipping method doesn't show on step 3. What do I have to do?


after entering your billing info and entering your zip code you have to click down to the phone number box or click on a blank black space on the checkout page for the shipping quotes to load.

let us know if you have anymore problems


----------



## Premium Sportway

MOSTHATED CC said:


> When are the tires actually being mailed out


the tires will arrive to us between late late February and mid-March, and as soon as we get them we will start shipping them out and or start arranging pick-up for guys that go that route.


----------



## TopDogg

Premium Sportway said:


> after entering your billing info and entering your zip code you have to click down to the phone number box or click on a blank black space on the checkout page for the shipping quotes to load.
> 
> let us know if you have anymore problems


This is my buddy's order,"72BoatTail", Jason,
(in AZ)


----------



## 8t4mc

TopDogg said:


> This is my buddy's order,"72BoatTail", Jason,
> (in AZ)


HOW MANY ARE YOU ORDERING?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just wanted to let you guys know that we think we have narrowed down the live shipping quote problem that some of you guys are having.


A recent update to our shopping cart software has caused a bug with Internet Explorer on the Windows Operating System(s) and the live shipping quotes. 


If you want to order now then you can download a different browser like Firefox or Chrome and the live shipping quotes work fine with those browsers.


We are very sorry about this inconvenience, but we don't have an ETA on when a fix will be available for the Internet Explorer bug at this moment.


Regards,


Premium Sportway


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Premium Sportway said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that we think we have narrowed down the live shipping quote problem that some of you guys are having.
> 
> 
> A recent update to our shopping cart software has caused a bug with Internet Explorer on the Windows Operating System(s) and the live shipping quotes.
> 
> 
> If you want to order now then you can download a different browser like Firefox or Chrome and the live shipping quotes work fine with those browsers.
> 
> 
> We are very sorry about this inconvenience, but we don't have an ETA on when a fix will be available for the Internet Explorer bug at this moment.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Premium Sportway


I was having issues with IE. Used Goggle Chrome and it worked fine. Order completed. Thanks for the help Jason and Jonah.
Now just waiting for them good looking tires to arrive.


----------



## ernie

i had that problem to so i tried a ipad and it worked.


----------



## soccorjimmy

I just placed my preorder, so one more commitment fullfilled. Cant wait for them to get here to Home Sweet Home Chicago. JIMMY


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

so are these good for daily driving ??


----------



## Premium Sportway

72BOATTAIL said:


> I was having issues with IE. Used Goggle Chrome and it worked fine. Order completed. Thanks for the help Jason and Jonah.
> Now just waiting for them good looking tires to arrive.





ernie said:


> i had that problem to so i tried a ipad and it worked.


Sorry about the live shipping quote problems you guys were having.

We are working to find a way to fix the Internet Explorer bug that is causing this to happen.


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> I just placed my preorder, so one more commitment fullfilled. Cant wait for them to get here to Home Sweet Home Chicago. JIMMY


Thanks for placing your order, Jimmy.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Coupe's and Z's said:


> so are these good for daily driving ??


In dry weather they are fine, maybe just brake a little sooner than you would on radials since they have a smaller contact patch. In wet weather they can be a little bit of a handful, again due to the smaller contact patch, and the tread pattern not being as good at pumping away water as a radial tire tread pattern.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TO THE TOP FOR THE ALL MIGHTY!


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

Premium Sportway said:


> In dry weather they are fine, maybe just brake a little sooner than you would on radials since they have a smaller contact patch. In wet weather they can be a little bit of a handful, again due to the smaller contact patch, and the tread pattern not being as good at pumping away water as a radial tire tread pattern.


oh ok its just i heard there not good for daily driving (even in dry weather) but if u say they are then im gna place my order


----------



## Premium Sportway

Coupe's and Z's said:


> oh ok its just i heard there not good for daily driving (even in dry weather) but if u say they are then im gna place my order


Who told you 5.20's were no good in dry weather? They must be talking about old rotted out ones or something.

Ours are much stronger and handle more like a radial than the originals, like i said in dry weather i don't think you will notice much of a difference between our tires and radials except for braking distance.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just wanted to let you guys know that the Internet Explorer bug that wasn't letting the live shipping quotes load should be fixed now.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Premium Sportway said:


> Who told you 5.20's were no good in dry weather? They must be talking about old rotted out ones or something.
> 
> Ours are much stronger and handle more like a radial than the originals, like i said in dry weather i don't think you will notice much of a difference between our tires and radials except for braking distance.


I concur to that, like I've said before, they ride and feel like a radial tire but with that 520 look. I had no problems at all driving on the st or freeway on dry weather. Didn't have the chance to try em out on a rainy day.


----------



## TopDogg

been working a lot, so I have not had time to post but I can tell everyone that this is a smooth riding tire. I drive my car every weekend and on surface streets and freeways. I have never felt so confident with a tire like I have with this 5.20. When you guys get you tires, you will immediately notice the rigid sidewall construction and even weight of the tire. it was manufactured with US lowriders in mind. I'll post more pics this weekend and answer any questions you may have, about this tire.


----------



## SLW N LW

Just put my order in on set of 14's


----------



## Premium Sportway

SLW N LW said:


> Just put my order in on set of 14's



thanks for the order.


----------



## BIG RED

Placed my order for a set of 14's. Can't wait to get them. I'll be digging up my passport to pick them up. 

Let me know if you have any confusion over my order as I'm in Canada but they need to be shipped to point roberts washington.


----------



## Dreamer62

FREAKY TALES said:


> I concur to that, like I've said before, they ride and feel like a radial tire but with that 520 look. I had no problems at all driving on the st or freeway on dry weather. Didn't have the chance to try em out on a rainy day.


I have over 2000 miles on them now. Not cool in the rain but I drive in them everyday. 75 on the freeway with no issues. If you look at the other topic I listed my specific experience in the rain, but they ride like a radial. I have been daily driving them and will drive them when I get my hands on 14's.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Placed my order for a set of 14's. Can't wait to get them. I'll be digging up my passport to pick them up.
> 
> Let me know if you have any confusion over my order as I'm in Canada but they need to be shipped to point roberts washington.


Thanks for ordering when you said you would.

Shipping to a different address isn't a problem. A lot of guys from other states are doing it to save on shipping.


----------



## LALO

So as soon as the tires are paid do we receive a confirmation number?


----------



## Premium Sportway

LALO said:


> So as soon as the tires are paid do we receive a confirmation number?


Yes when you place a pre-order on the website you get an email receipt with an order number.


----------



## LALO

Premium Sportway said:


> Yes when you place a pre-order on the website you get an email receipt with an order number.


Sorry I meant to say tracking number


----------



## Premium Sportway

LALO said:


> Sorry I meant to say tracking number


You will get a tracking number when they ship. Being a pre-order their not shipping yet, that's still 4-6 weeks away now since we are 2 weeks into the Official Pre-Order period.


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog

:drama:


----------



## soccorjimmy

4 - 6 weeks cant come quick enough,lol. JIMMY


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> You will get a tracking number when they ship. Being a pre-order their not shipping yet, that's still 4-6 weeks away now since we are 2 weeks into the Official Pre-Order period.


HOW LONG WILL THE PRE ORDER WINDOW BE OPEN?
i might need to get another set


----------



## LALO

Premium Sportway said:


> You will get a tracking number when they ship. Being a pre-order their not shipping yet, that's still 4-6 weeks away now since we are 2 weeks into the Official Pre-Order period.


Thank you


----------



## los23

Im going to order a set but what kind of delivery is included with free delivery/pickup? Is that shipped to my door if I live in Oxnard, CA for free? Thanks


----------



## Premium Sportway

los23 said:


> Im going to order a set but what kind of delivery is included with free delivery/pickup? Is that shipped to my door if I live in Oxnard, CA for free? Thanks


The free delivery/pick-up option means we are putting the tires on our truck and or trailer and picking some spots in and around SoCal close to the areas of the large volume of orders for guys to come and pick-up their tires, instead of guys driving up to Goleta, CA to pick them up since that is a little far for some people. But you can pick them up in Goleta if you want.

Only one spot has been picked so far and that will be the Pamona Swap Meet, the other locations will be determined when the pre-order period ends and we can look over all the orders and get feedback from the customers on where best to meet up for everyone. We originally wanted to deliver to peoples homes or businesses, but their are more orders than we anticipated in SoCal, especially with all the out of state guys shipping tires to friends and family in SoCal to save on shipping, to make door to door delivery possible, since we work full time.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*The Official Pre-Orders will end on FEBRUARY 22, 2013.*


For the people who sent it commitments and still haven't ordered, please do so so we can cross you off the list. If you haven't placed your pre-order by February 22, 2013, you will not have fulfilled your commitment and the 10% off deal you committed too will be void.

For everyone else, pre-order by February 22, 2013 and get the 10% off deal now, because you aren't going to see these prices again unless you are ordering in large quantities. Remember the price goes up to the normal retail price of $140 per tire or $560 a set after the pre-order period ends.

Thank you,

Premium Sportway


----------



## soccorjimmy

so will it still be 4 - 6 weeks after the preorder ends before they start shipping out? JIMMY


----------



## los23

Thanks for clearing that up, I should be able to meet you somewhere off the 101 on your way to Pomona. I will definatly place an order for 5 before the 22nd. If you wan get the wider ww i will deff get about 3 sets or so. Thanks again


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> so will it still be 4 - 6 weeks after the preorder ends before they start shipping out? JIMMY


They ship 4-6 weeks from now. That hasn't changed. We are just extending the pre-order period a little longer than we planned since so many people wanted us too. That means the total pre-order period will be a little over a month long from when we started in late January. We think that's plenty of time for everybody to have gotten their order in. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## 1SEXY80

When will wide WW be available ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

los23 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, I should be able to meet you somewhere off the 101 on your way to Pomona. I will definatly place an order for 5 before the 22nd. If you wan get the wider ww i will deff get about 3 sets or so. Thanks again


Sorry, no wide whitewalls on the first run of tires, we offered but didn't get enough interest to do a wide whitewall at this time. Like we have said before we will try to get enough interest for them on the second run.

I will add you to the list of people that want them.


----------



## 1SEXY80

X65 for WWW


----------



## Premium Sportway

1SEXY80 said:


> When will wide WW be available ?


It's a demand issue, there wasn't enough interest to do them on the first run by the time we put in our purchase order. We will try again to get enough interest on the second run, if not enough interest again, we will try again on the third, fourth, etc....

Wish we had a better timetable for you at this point, but we don't.


----------



## ABRAXASS

If I buy AFTER Feb 22, am I buying from the second run?


----------



## 898949

Has anyone tested hopping on these tires? i know there not meant for hopping n mostly for the sleek cruising look but still just curious in case someone wanted to hit a switch for the moment.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> If I buy AFTER Feb 22, am I buying from the second run?


Only if they all sell out during the pre-orders, we ordered as many as we could so there should be some left over. Well that's the way we planned it anyway. Since we opened up the pre-orders to everyone almost half the orders so far are from people who didn't send in commitments so they are moving faster than we anticipated, but we won't be able to answer your question for another couple weeks.


----------



## Premium Sportway

~87Limited~ said:


> Has anyone tested hopping on these tires? i know there not meant for hopping n mostly for the sleek cruising look but still just curious in case someone wanted to hit a switch for the moment.


The sample tires that TopDogg and Freaky Tales/Dreamer62 are testing are mostly about getting as many miles on them as possible so we can get as much real world testing data as possible on their driving performance. That was the most important thing. They were and are free to hop on them if they want, but I don't think any of them have or did.

A couple of people who have ordered them are going to hop on them and said they will post up their opinions once they get their tires and test them out.


----------



## GRUMPY36

If I order some now what the time frame and total cost


----------



## Premium Sportway

GRUMPY36 said:


> If I order some now what the time frame and total cost


The tires arrive to us in 4-6 weeks, and we will start shipping them out as soon as we get them.

I can't answer your question about cost, since you didn't provide enough info on how many and where?

The best way to get a total cost is to go to our website www.premiumsportway.com and add how many tires you want to the cart. Then go to checkout, if you just want to get a total cost quote then enter you City, State and Zip and make sure to click down to the phone number box or a blank space on the page for the shipping quotes and tax to load, then just click on the shipping option you want and you can see what the total cost will be.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Can you ship via USPS parcel post? I live in Hawaii and it costs about half FedEx prices... takes up to 6 weeks to get here but worth the cost saving to me


----------



## Hernan

:drama:


----------



## Premium Sportway

rollinoldskoo said:


> Can you ship via USPS parcel post? I live in Hawaii and it costs about half FedEx prices... takes up to 6 weeks to get here but worth the cost saving to me


Yes we can ship USPS, that is what we are using for International customers since it's cheaper for them. We didn't turn them on for Domestic shipping since they are more expensive than Fedex or UPS for the Continental US. Contact us when you want to order and I will turn on USPS domestic shipping live quotes for you.

Call or text (916) 520-8473 or send us an email [email protected]


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Ok so I want a set of 14's shipped to 72204 how much and how do I pay? I need to beat the deadline thanks!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok so I want a set of 14's shipped to 72204 how much and how do I pay? I need to beat the deadline thanks!!!


Good thing your getting in on the 10% off pre-order deal, as it will help offset some of the shipping cost. If you can ship them to a business address that will save some money on shipping too. 

Please go to our website to place your order. www.premiumsportway.com. You can pay with a credit card or mail in your payment (within 10 days please if sending in your payment)

Thanks,

Premium Sportway


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Ok first off please let me say sorry butout of 31 pages of this thread where is the feedback on these tires like I am a rider and will put these to the limit and I just wanna know about est.mileage sway on the freeway I jave a coupe Caddi tI wanna put these on. This tire vs a cornell or hancook just a little bit more info is what I have been searching for.....Once avain sorry for the BS this mite start


----------



## TopDogg

Here is the feedback you requested. The tires are possibly the sturdiest 5.20 tire every made, partly because it is a 6 ply tire. Six ply tires are usually reserved for trucks. I have the new 5.20 14" Premium Sportway tires on my car. I was chosen as one of the "Testers" to drive on these new 5.20's. I have alot of positive things to say about the tire, and only one negative issue that I experienced. The tires roll smooth, they feel firm and do not drift/sway like other 5.20's I have used in the past, under normal condition, I did not drive my car in the rain but have accrued approx 600 miles on my ride and the tires still look great with no abnormal wear. The only (1) negative issue I experienced with the tire was that after the car sat for a few weeks, I experienced "out of roundness" with the tire. Now, before everyone gets scared, a large percentage of Bias tires experience this same phenomenum. I have rolled on 5.20's from several tire manufacturers, in the past and currently, and have experienced the same issue with those 5.20 tires. It's just something you will have to get used to. The tires DO flex and return to full roundness after driving the car for about 2 blocks, and the car rolls smooth again. As far as gas mileage goes, you have got to be kidding me.... most lowriders buy this tire because it looks Bad-Ass and are not concerned about their gas mileage. Info only, big tires and small tires wil decrease fuel efficiently. As for purchasing a set of the New Premium Sportway tires, just get a set, you will never regret it, I assure you. I like my set of new 5.20's and feel safe driving on them, and I drive a huge Tuna boat, possibly as heavy as your Cadi. I'm rolling these tires until I nolonger low-ride, which will be until the day I die. "Just do It.... aint nothing like rolling on a set of new Premium Sportway 5.20's", and not 25 year old weather beaten over-priced 5.20's 
PEACE


----------



## FREAKY TALES

90coupedraggn said:


> Ok first off please let me say sorry butout of 31 pages of this thread where is the feedback on these tires like I am a rider and will put these to the limit and I just wanna know about est.mileage sway on the freeway I jave a coupe Caddi tI wanna put these on. This tire vs a cornell or hancook just a little bit more info is what I have been searching for.....Once avain sorry for the BS this mite start


I had the opportunity to borrow a homies big body caddy and test drove it on the street and freeway. the car had no issues on the street at all and when we jumped it in the freeway, very very minimal swerving if any.


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Ok thanks fellas thats what I was lookkng for some real feedback was just playn about gas mileage......hell what is that LOL in a Lowrider well I do believe you guys have sold me all Im gonna do is hit the state line and maybe a little 3 wheeling is all.....and in my case my car will never sit long enough for flat spots Lol!!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> Here is the feedback you requested. The tires are possible the sturdiest 5.20 tire every made, partly because it is a 6 ply tire. Six ply tires are usually reserved for trucks. I have the new 5.20 14" Premium Sportway tires on my car. I was chosen as one "Testers" to drive on these new 5.20's. I have alot of positive things to say about the tire, and only one negative issue that I experienced. The tires roll smooth, they feel firm and do not drift/sway like other 5.20's I have used in the past, under normal condition, I did not drive my car in the rain but have accrued approx 600 miles on my ride and the tires still look great with no abnormal wear. The only (1) negative issue I experienced with the tire was that after the car sat for a few weeks, I experienced "out of roundness" with the tire. Now, before everyone gets scared, a large percentage of Bias tires experience this same phenomenum. I have rolled on 5.20's from several tire manufacturers, in the past and currently, and have experienced the same issue with those 5.20 tires. It's just something you will have to get used to. The tires DO flex and return to full roundness after driving the car for about 2 blocks, and the car rolls smooth again. As far as gas mileage goes, you have got to be kidding me.... most lowriders buy this tire because it looks Bad-Ass and not concerned about their gas mileage. Info only big tires and small tires wil decrease fuel efficiently. As for purchasing a set of the New Premium Sportway tires, just get a set, you will never regret it, I assure you.
> I like my set of new 5.20's and feel safe driving on them and I drive a huge Tuna boat, possibly as heavy as your Cadi. I'm rolling these tires until I nolonger low-ride, which will be until the die.
> "Just do It.... aint nothing like rolling on a set of new Premium Sportway 5.20's, and not 25 year old weather beaten 5.20's
> PEACE





FREAKY TALES said:


> I had the opportunity to borrow a homies big body caddy and test drove it on the street and freeway. the car had no issues on the street at all and when we jumped it in the freeway, very very minimal swerving if any.


Thanks for posting up guys! Hopefully Mario (Dreamer62) will post up more about his impressions during testing too. He has over 2,000 miles on them and said their is just a little wear from his car being out of alignment.

Just wanted to clarify something. Our tires are a 6 PR which means ply rated. They are a true 4 ply with 6 Ply strength. As TopDogg mentioned these are the strongest 5.20 tires ever made. No 5.20 tire was ever made using truck tire technology and techniques until we did it.

The flat spotting is a bias ply tire thing, they all do it. Our tire is made with Nylon Cords just like the OG 5.20's were. Nylon cords flatspot easier but are stronger than Polyester cords which are used in most radial and newer made bias ply tires. We were going for strength so Nylon was the better choice.

If you go back and read one of Mario's posts on here, he said in dry weather he couldn't really tell a difference between our 5.20-13 and the 185/14 radials that he was riding before. The difference is wet weather and that's when our tires can become a bit of a handful. Modern radial tires in the sizes used in lowriding have tread designs that are better at pumping away water and couple that with a tread width that is about 1-2" wider than our 5.20's. The Premium Sportway tread design was originally created in the 1950's so it can't quite compete with 60 years of improvements in tread design. But the super skinny tread width and tread design of the OG 5.20's is iconic and legendary in lowriding and we weren't going to change that.

Our Premium Sportway 5.20's look just like the originals but are built with modern rubber and tire technology/engineering. 

Like Freaky Tales has said a few times, our tires have that classic OG 5.20 look, but drive and handle very much like a radial.


----------



## Dreamer62

so I'm a little late to the party, but yes I put a little over 2000 miles on the 13's. I park my cars on the street so they are subject to the hot and cold weather. Well California cold. I drive my car daily and usually only park it on the weekends. I did park it for a week at one point and noticed more severe flat spots, but within a block and half or so they were gone. I seriously love these tires. I WILL put them on my daily again, not just a show car. As I have mentioned a few times the only issue is with rain because i DRIVE. On the rainy days I drove local i didn't have issues, but my normal drive taking my daughter to school 20 miles away on the LA Freeways in the rain was a different story. They look bad ass and drive like a tire should.


----------



## TopDogg

Premium Sportway 5.20's


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

Dreamer62 said:


> so I'm a little late to the party, but yes I put a little over 2000 miles on the 13's. I park my cars on the street so they are subject to the hot and cold weather. Well California cold. I drive my car daily and usually only park it on the weekends. I did park it for a week at one point and noticed more severe flat spots, but within a block and half or so they were gone. I seriously love these tires. I WILL put them on my daily again, not just a show car. As I have mentioned a few times the only issue is with rain because i DRIVE. On the rainy days I drove local i didn't have issues, but my normal drive taking my daughter to school 20 miles away on the LA Freeways in the rain was a different story. They look bad ass and drive like a tire should.


these ^^^ are the type of riders that should be testing the tires..the every day guys!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

8t4mc said:


> these ^^^ are the type of riders that should be testing the tires..the every day guys!!


Yes sir! That's why we got them to Mario for testing with some help from MR. 59. He is a true everyday rider rain or shine.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*1 Week left for the Pre-Orders!


After February 22, 2013 the price goes up to the normal retail price of $140 per tire.*


----------



## B DOG

placed an order


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So, when will the pre-order End and the shipping (of the tires) Start?

:dunno:


----------



## Premium Sportway

B DOG said:


> placed an order


thanks for the order :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So, when will the pre-order End and the shipping (of the tires) Start?
> 
> :dunno:


Ughhhh…...The pre-order end date with the 10% off deal is a couple posts up in big bold red letters. And just like our website www.premiumsportway.com says if you ordered today they would ship in 4-6 weeks. We will change the ship time on our website as the weeks count down, so if you order the last day of the 10% off February 22 it would be 3-5 weeks to ship.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

That wasn't too dificult!

Was it?


----------



## TopDogg

Over 100 miles driven on my 5.20's today, and they still look damn good. "Driven not towed"


----------



## BIG RED

Aztlan_Exile said:


> That wasn't too dificult!
> 
> Was it?


The fact the question has been asked and answered a couple dozen times by now and you where unable to read threw the topic before asking a question is very painful. 

Next time open your eyes and read or here's a shocker go to the website and find the answer there :uh:


----------



## 8t4mc

TopDogg said:


> Over 100 miles driven on my 5.20's today, and they still look damn good. "Driven not towed"


You should be ticketed for those stickers on them wheels


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> *1 Week left for the Pre-Orders!
> 
> 
> After February 22, 2013 the price goes up to the normal retail price of $140 per tire.*


:h5: gonna try to to get another bigger order in before that date hno:


----------



## Lo pab 77

TopDogg said:


> Over 100 miles driven on my 5.20's today, and they still look damn good. "Driven not towed"


----------



## Mar64ss

Just Paid for my Set uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> :h5: gonna try to to get another bigger order in before that date hno:


Only 6 days left counting today. hno: No Pressure


----------



## Premium Sportway

Mar64ss said:


> Just Paid for my Set uffin:


Thanks for getting your order in.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

BIG RED said:


> The fact the question has been asked and answered a couple dozen times by now and you where unable to read threw the topic before asking a question is very painful.
> 
> Next time open your eyes and read or here's a shocker go to the website and find the answer there :uh:


No time to go/read anywhere. 

It's a simple question. Even YOU could have answered.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*Only 4 days left and counting until the special pre-order pricing ends *hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## smoke this cutty

*ill take a set*

set of 13 inch


----------



## Premium Sportway

smoke this cutty said:


> set of 13 inch


If you want to place a pre-order please go to our website www.premiumsportway.com

Thank you,

Premium Sportway


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

On the site I noticed free shipping in so cal. I'm in San Diego but for the rest of the fellas here. What qualifies as so cal? uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> On the site I noticed free shipping in so cal. I'm in San Diego but for the rest of the fellas here. What qualifies as so cal? uffin:


Answered this question a few times but here ya go again. The free delivery/pick-up option for SoCal means we are putting the tires in our truck and or trailer and hitting spots in SoCal where guys can come and meet up and pick-up their tires. We underestimated how many orders would come from SoCal and more importantly how many orders from guys in other states, that are having their friends or family in SoCal pick their tires up for them to make door to door delivery possible.

After all the pre-orders are in we will look at where the majority of orders are coming from and pick spots that work best. Right now only the Pamona Swap Meet is confirmed as one of the pick-up locations.

San Diego is technically in SoCal, so you can use the option, but be ready to make a trip into the LA area to meet up. If we get enough orders like 5-6 sets from the San Diego area we will make a trip down that way to make it easier (I think we have 2 sets from that area so far). Not a perfect solution but better than you guys having to travel all the way up to us in Goleta, CA to pick up your tires.


----------



## DOMREP64

*Paid for my order last week!!....can't wait! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

DOMREP64 said:


> *Paid for my order last week!!....can't wait! *:thumbsup:


Thanks for ordering.

I know you guys can't wait to get them and we can't wait to get these tires to you guys. We think everybody's is going to be very surprised at how well a properly designed 5.20 for lowriders can handle and perform.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*Only 3 days left and counting until the special pre-order pricing ends *hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

To all those that are buying these tires, I promise you guys won't be disappointed. This guys did a hellova job bringing back this bad ass looking tire. It feels like we going back old shool back to the 80s-90s again when all the Og lowriders was all they cruised on. I'll try and find a pic of my 84 cutlass from back in 89 on mcleans and 520s


----------



## ABRAXASS

How many currently available as of now?


----------



## BIG EASY

PLACED ORDER. PAID!!


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> To all those that are buying these tires, I promise you guys won't be disappointed. This guys did a hellova job bringing back this bad ass looking tire. It feels like we going back old shool back to the 80s-90s again when all the Og lowriders was all they cruised on. I'll try and find a pic of my 84 cutlass from back in 89 on mcleans and 520s


GOING BACK IN TIME FREAKY!
JUMP START THAT FLUX CAPACITOR


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> *Only 3 days left and counting until the special pre-order pricing ends *hno: hno: hno:


hno: I STILL NEED MORE


----------



## Premium Sportway

FREAKY TALES said:


> To all those that are buying these tires, I promise you guys won't be disappointed. This guys did a hellova job bringing back this bad ass looking tire. It feels like we going back old shool back to the 80s-90s again when all the Og lowriders was all they cruised on. I'll try and find a pic of my 84 cutlass from back in 89 on mcleans and 520s


^^^^^^^^This is what it's all about! Nothing against radials but they don't even come close to replicating the look of a nice set of rims wrapped in Premium Sportway 5.20's.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ABRAXASS said:


> How many currently available as of now?


Down to a few hundred tires left. We are already a good way into our non-committed stock.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG EASY said:


> PLACED ORDER. PAID!!


Thanks for your order. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> hno: I STILL NEED MORE


If you go by east coast time, we are down to only 2 days before the end of the 10% off. :shocked:


----------



## califas

I need a set of 13 skiny ww


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

If we placed order today. When will they ship?


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Ughhhh…...The pre-order end date with the 10% off deal is a couple posts up in big bold red letters. And just like our website www.premiumsportway.com says if you ordered today they would ship in 4-6 weeks. We will change the ship time on our website as the weeks count down, so if you order the last day of the 10% off February 22 it would be 3-5 weeks to ship.


:wave:


----------



## BIG RED

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> If we placed order today. When will they ship?


6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## big al 54

bought and paid least got one set comming thank you


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> I need a set of 13 skiny ww


Please go to our website if you want to place a pre-order. www.premiumsportway.com

thanks


----------



## Premium Sportway

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> If we placed order today. When will they ship?





BIG RED said:


> 6 to 8 weeks.


The website says 4-6 weeks, but we will update that tomorrow to reflect that it is now down to 3-5 weeks when they will start shipping. And that's for everybody, including guys like you BIG RED who already ordered. :wave:


----------



## Premium Sportway

big al 54 said:


> bought and paid least got one set comming thank you


Thanks for ordering. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

*Down to the last 2 days left until the special pre-order pricing ends *hno: hno:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## silent7905

Funny that Coker lowered their price on their tires, they're feeling the squeeze. :yes:

For Lowriders by Lowriders, can't wait till I get to wrap my wheels with these.


----------



## Premium Sportway

silent7905 said:


> Funny that Coker lowered their price on their tires, they're feeling the squeeze. :yes:
> 
> For Lowriders by Lowriders, can't wait till I get to wrap my wheels with these.


Yea...couple people let us know about this on Facebook.

I know what you mean by it being funny, but if I was someone who bought his tires recently I would be pissed and DEMAND A REFUND.


----------



## soccorjimmy

hopefully you ship out to us far away guys first, lol. Have a lot of people in the Chicagoland area that want to see these. JIMMY


----------



## MR.59

silent7905 said:


> Funny that Coker lowered their price on their tires, they're feeling the squeeze. :yes:
> CHOKER TIRE MATCHED THE PRICE!,,,,,,, DAY LATE:facepalm:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

These are gona make decent swings I already picked out a tree in the front yard :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice

Since coker lowered there price to $125 maybe the new premium sportway tires could keep there price $125 as a set price


----------



## BIG RED

green ice said:


> Since coker lowered there price to $125 maybe the new premium sportway tires could keep there price $125 as a set price


Wow really? I guess you have missed the whole story that the fact these tires are better quality. 

I guess if you want cheap shit buy the cokers but for the rest of us that want a quality product won't be worried about 15 bucks a tire. Myself I'll work a lil overtime at work to afford a good soild product over a cheaper product that has been known to fail.


----------



## soccorjimmy

^^^^^^^ agreed, this will be first time ever on a 5.20. I was told that these are the best.


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> hopefully you ship out to us far away guys first, lol. Have a lot of people in the Chicagoland area that want to see these. JIMMY


There's going to be a few of you guys out there rolling them in the Chicago area for all to see.


----------



## Premium Sportway

green ice said:


> Since coker lowered there price to $125 maybe the new premium sportway tires could keep there price $125 as a set price


Sorry no chance you see $125 a tire again unless you are ordering in bulk, or we are selling 10's of thousands of tires a year and can get a manufacturing discount.

We don't have dozens of other tire lines like Coker. I'm sure he can get better pricing than us. 

Otherwise if we kept the $125 a tire price we won't be in business long.


----------



## lowdeville

MR.59 said:


> silent7905 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that Coker lowered their price on their tires, they're feeling the squeeze. :yes:
> CHOKER TIRE MATCHED THE PRICE!,,,,,,, DAY LATE:facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> Cokers are pure shit,have a set in the corner of the garage that will never get used aside from rolling the car around the shop.
Click to expand...


----------



## califas

yeah buddy can wait to get my new 520s I just put in a order


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowdeville said:


> MR.59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cokers are pure shit,have a set in the corner of the garage that will never get used aside from rolling the car around the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, there was a guy on here that went by AZmobbin (probably spelled that wrong, sorry) that had one of those Choker 2 Ply's fail on his rolling chassis. If I remember correctly it was a brand new tire and couldn't even handle the weight of a frame with motor, tranny and rear end installed.
> 
> He was a cool dude, I wonder where he went.
Click to expand...


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> yeah buddy can wait to get my new 520s I just put in a order


Thanks for ordering. 

Don't want to start any club war or anything, but the Majestics have been ordering a lot.


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> Thanks for ordering.
> 
> Don't want to start any club war or anything, but the Majestics have been ordering a lot.


U cant go wrong with the 520s


----------



## green ice

BIG RED said:


> Wow really? I guess you have missed the whole story that the fact these tires are better quality.
> 
> I guess if you want cheap shit buy the cokers but for the rest of us that want a quality product won't be worried about 15 bucks a tire. Myself I'll work a lil overtime at work to afford a good soild product over a cheaper product that has been known to fail.


I haven't missed nothing I have been following this thread for awhile, I have no problem paying $140 for each for new premium sportway, I never mention buying the choker tires, keep working your overtime, ill be ordering a set real soon at regular price


----------



## BIG RED

green ice said:


> I haven't missed nothing I have been following this thread for awhile, I have no problem paying $140 for each for new premium sportway, I never mention buying the choker tires, keep working your overtime, ill be ordering a set real soon at regular price


:rofl: baller status :rofl:


----------



## green ice

Shit I wish, just a blue collar worker :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

So what did everyone buy before the Premium Sports? Before these there wasnt much selection as far as 5.20s


----------



## Premium Sportway

*Last Day for 10% off. The pre-order sale ends Tonight!!!

* :run: hno: :sprint:*
*


----------



## Premium Sportway

1SEXY80 said:


> So what did everyone buy before the Premium Sports? Before these there wasnt much selection as far as 5.20s


Radials.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> *Last Day for 10% off. The pre-order sale ends Tonight!!!
> 
> * :run: hno: :sprint:*
> *


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## LALO

Premium Sportway said:


> There's going to be a few of you guys out there rolling them in the Chicago area for all to see.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Lalo, will have to meet up after the winter is gone. JIMMY


----------



## LALO

soccorjimmy said:


> Lalo, will have to meet up after the winter is gone. JIMMY


You got it!


----------



## lowc

So when do these bad boys ship out I got some wheels waiting. I know they said 4-6 weeks a few weeks ogo so anybody know the status?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> So when do these bad boys ship out I got some wheels waiting. I know they said 4-6 weeks a few weeks ogo so anybody know the status?


3-5 weeks until they arrive. Actually a little bit less than that now, but we only update the website once a week in regards to the shipping time. 

This week we are going to start plotting out all the orders that took advantage of the free delivery/pick-up option for SoCal, so that we can pick the spots that should work best for everybody to come and meet up and pick-up their tires.


----------



## Just_Looking

Can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE*EP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just_Looking said:


> Can't wait. :thumbsup:


Neither can we, the faster they hit the streets the better for business. Ya'll are going to be like rolling billboards for our tires.


----------



## dj short dog

Premium Sportway said:


> Neither can we, the faster they hit the streets the better for business. Ya'll are going to be like rolling billboards for our tires.


Yup wait till they start poppin up at the major carshows......or better yet which will be the first car/truck to be featured in LRM or any major magazine sportin' the new 5.20's!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

dj short dog said:


> Yup wait till they start poppin up at the major carshows......or better yet which will be the first car/truck to be featured in LRM or any major magazine sportin' the new 5.20's!!


Should be some guys at the AZ Super Show in late April on our tires.  I know some people said that's where they are gonna bust them out on their rides.


----------



## lowc

Yup AZ super show is were ill busting out with these tires or at least thats the plan


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> Yup AZ super show is were ill busting out with these tires or at least thats the plan


Cool! Maybe we will see you there. We have somewhat tentative plans to be there, but nothing confirmed yet since that show is still 2 months away. Have to wait and see how our schedules play out.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Premium Sportway said:


> Cool! Maybe we will see you there. We have somewhat tentative plans to be there, but nothing confirmed yet since that show is still 2 months away. Have to wait and see how our schedules play out.


You guys should come out to that show to sell some of the new 5.20's Im sure you guys will be selling lots of sets, I would buy a set for sure maybe 2.


----------



## Premium Sportway

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> You guys should come out to that show to sell some of the new 5.20's Im sure you guys will be selling lots of sets, I would buy a set for sure maybe 2.


Yea that's the idea. No point in going in an official capacity unless we have tires to sell. As fun as it was to be at the show in Vegas, it sucked to have all these people ready to hand us money and having no tires to sell.


----------



## Heath V

I'd love to see some at Mesa!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Heath V said:


> I'd love to see some at Mesa!


There should be some cars there with them. Could be quite a few from what guys were saying before ordering. Like I said I don't know if we will be there with a booth yet.


----------



## Heath V

If you are I would possibly buy a set. I know many others would too. This will be my first set of 5.20's. Bye bye Uniroyal's!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Heath V said:


> If you are I would possibly buy a set. I know many others would too. This will be my first set of 5.20's. Bye bye Uniroyal's!


Probably won't know for sure until about a week or two before the show. Sucks but until this side venture starts paying bills we can't just blow off work and head out there without planning. We are hoping that after they start hitting the streets sales will blow up and we can make this our full time job. :x:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Heath V said:


> If you are I would possibly buy a set. I know many others would too. This will be my first set of 5.20's. Bye bye Uniroyal's!


Yup, it happened to me many years ago, once you go premium, it just don't look right with any other ever again.


----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

Premium Sportway said:


> Should be some guys at the AZ Super Show in late April on our tires.  I know some people said that's where they are gonna bust them out on their rides.


...up in the inland Northwest as well!


----------



## rIdaho

FREAKY TALES said:


> Yup, it happened to me many years ago, once you go premium, it just don't look right with any other ever again.


:yes:


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Neither can we, the faster they hit the streets the better for business. Ya'll are going to be like rolling billboards for our tires.


on the website, where does it show the updated delivery time?


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> on the website, where does it show the updated delivery time?


On the product pages. We will update them again tomorrow or Saturday since we are at the end of the week.


----------



## vazquejs

Hey good news. I haven't checked on this thread / site in a while. Pre-sales available only or are you taking new orders. I might consider getting rid of my 520s for a new set. I remember when I'd pick them up at Fairmont tire in L.A.

Thanks for bringing them back. I'll keep checking on this thread or feel free to send me a pm. Thanks again.


----------



## Premium Sportway

vazquejs said:


> Hey good news. I haven't checked on this thread / site in a while. Pre-sales available only or are you taking new orders. I might consider getting rid of my 520s for a new set. I remember when I'd pick them up at Fairmont tire in L.A.
> 
> Thanks for bringing them back. I'll keep checking on this thread or feel free to send me a pm. Thanks again.


We are still taking orders if you want to buy a set, technically they're still pre-orders but the 10% off deal ended last week.

Also for reference we are NOT associated with fairmount tire in any way.


----------



## rudster

Ordered my 8 yesterday. Looking forward to getting them. Thanks.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Premium Sportway said:


> We are still taking orders if you want to buy a set, technically they're still pre-orders but the 10% off deal ended last week.
> 
> Also for reference we are NOT associated with fairmount tire in any way.



Forgot to add. If your interested in ordering our website address is www.premiumsportway.com


----------



## Premium Sportway

rudster said:


> Ordered my 8 yesterday. Looking forward to getting them. Thanks.


Yup...Thanks for ordering. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> On the product pages. We will update them again tomorrow or Saturday since we are at the end of the week.


i got my 76 landau dead in the water till these come,,,,,,,,,, wanna test out them side walls with a heavy car, with a full trunk:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> i got my 76 landau dead in the water till these come,,,,,,,,,, wanna test out them side walls with a heavy car, with a full trunk:thumbsup:


So the tires are coming on one boat to go on another. J/K


----------



## ABRAXASS

Can't wait to see all the new buyers post up thier rides with a fresh set of these llantas on


----------



## FREAKY TALES

It's all about the faituenis turtins


----------



## 88 LAc

What's The Turnaround Time For Order's Shipped To Chicago, More Or Less ?


----------



## Duez

ABRAXASS said:


> Can't wait to see all the new buyers post up thier rides with a fresh set of these llantas on


Yeah this topic should be pretty interesting in a month. uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

88 LAc said:


> What's The Turnaround Time For Order's Shipped To Chicago, More Or Less ?


The tires are still 2-4 weeks out until they arrive and start shipping, then add in like 4-5 days for FedEx to deliver them to you in Chicago from Goleta, CA.


----------



## soccorjimmy

88 LAc said:


> What's The Turnaround Time For Order's Shipped To Chicago, More Or Less ?


I am with you on this, I am from Aurora. JIMMY


----------



## 48rag

Just looking for some 13 " that the with wall does not trun yellow In two days ???


----------



## OMAR TRECE

48rag said:


> Just looking for some 13 " that the with wall does not trun yellow In two days ???


STOP BUYING USED TIRES AND GET YOUR SELF SOME NEW 5.20s DUMBASS


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

^^^ he mad


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> So the tires are coming on one boat to go on another. J/K


I`M READY TO SET SAIL IN THIS BOAT,,,,,,,,,,,,,
this boat will be ready to set sail,,,,,,,,
i bought this car over a year ago, still have not driven it, waiting for the MAIDEN VOYAGE
NEXT ON THE MAYBE LIST IS ORIGINAL "HURST" T TOPS


----------



## rIdaho

:x:


----------



## lowc

Hope I get my tires before Meza show


----------



## 88 LAc

:thumbsup:


soccorjimmy said:


> I am with you on this, I am from Aurora. JIMMY


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## TopDogg

Premium Sportway", Read about the history & the owners in the next issue of Low Rider Scene Magazine.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> The tires are still 2-4 weeks out until they arrive and start shipping, then add in like 4-5 days for FedEx to deliver them to you in Chicago from Goleta, CA.


Do you guys plan to post the story of the premium sportway on your website after it comes out in the magazine? 

I and I'm sure others that can not get the magazine would still want to read the story. When you guys tried a couple years ago the topic that was following the ups and downs was badass. 

Just a thought but would be cool to read just on the website.


----------



## dj short dog

BIG RED said:


> Do you guys plan to post the story of the premium sportway on your website after it comes out in the magazine?
> 
> I and I'm sure others that can not get the magazine would still want to read the story. When you guys tried a couple years ago the topic that was following the ups and downs was badass.
> 
> Just a thought but would be cool to read just on the website.


They should write a book. Hey maybe it could become a film one day....sort of like the Tucker story with his automobiles and many other stories out there about inspiring/determined individuals who make things happen.


----------



## Premium Sportway

azmobn06 said:


>


Hey, haven't seen you on here in a while. Welcome Back!


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Do you guys plan to post the story of the premium sportway on your website after it comes out in the magazine?
> 
> I and I'm sure others that can not get the magazine would still want to read the story. When you guys tried a couple years ago the topic that was following the ups and downs was badass.
> 
> Just a thought but would be cool to read just on the website.


Sure, if TopDogg says it's alright. He has some exclusivity on it right now for the magazine and stuff.


----------



## Premium Sportway

dj short dog said:


> They should write a book. Hey maybe it could become a film one day....sort of like the Tucker story with his automobiles and many other stories out there about inspiring/determined individuals who make things happen.


Funny cuz the story TopDogg is putting in the magazine is based on kind of a book that Jason started writing about this whole ordeal. I don't think it's long enough at this point for an actual book or anything more like a short story type thing at this point.


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> I`M READY TO SET SAIL IN THIS BOAT,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> this boat will be ready to set sail,,,,,,,,
> i bought this car over a year ago, still have not driven it, waiting for the MAIDEN VOYAGE
> NEXT ON THE MAYBE LIST IS ORIGINAL "HURST" T TOPS


That car would be quite the rare bird with the T-Tops, that's Oldskool all the way.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> That car would be quite the rare bird with the T-Tops, that's Oldskool all the way.


WE`RE DOING IT WITH THAT IN MIND , WE GOT A FEW MORE TRICKS FOR HER, BUT THAT WAS THE INTENTION OF THE BUILD. STILL IN AN OG PAINT 76 LANDAU.
WE MAY NOT DRIVE BUT A HAND FULL OF TIMES A YEAR, 
BUT SHE`LL BE THERE WHEN WE NEED HER TO BE


----------



## azmobn06

Premium Sportway said:


> Hey, haven't seen you on here in a while. Welcome Back!


Thanks! I was on a 2 year "vacation" 

I havent been on here a while...what was your other name? Racerboy????

Either way, I'm glad you we're able to get this going..much props. I'll be looking to get a set once I'm settled in again....


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

aye I understand pre-orders and production and how businesses work etc. but i've seen tons of orders and only 3-4 people have them so far.

outsider looking in, I wanna see everyone with those on there ranflas


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> WE`RE DOING IT WITH THAT IN MIND , WE GOT A FEW MORE TRICKS FOR HER, BUT THAT WAS THE INTENTION OF THE BUILD. STILL IN AN OG PAINT 76 LANDAU.
> WE MAY NOT DRIVE BUT A HAND FULL OF TIMES A YEAR,
> BUT SHE`LL BE THERE WHEN WE NEED HER TO BE


Original paint usually means low mileage all original car. Nice Find! :thumbsup: 
I can see why you wouldn't want to drive the old girl all that much.


----------



## Premium Sportway

azmobn06 said:


> Thanks! I was on a 2 year "vacation"
> 
> I havent been on here a while...what was your other name? Racerboy????
> 
> Either way, I'm glad you we're able to get this going..much props. I'll be looking to get a set once I'm settled in again....


"Vacation" huh… Sounds like you got stuck in one of those crappy "Time Shares" 

Yea, it's us the former Racerboy and 64 PIMPALA, now we together are the new Premium Sportway on here. We never gave up, and are almost at the finish line, all that's left is to get them into the customers hands.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I understand pre-orders and production and how businesses work etc. but i've seen tons of orders and only 3-4 people have them so far.
> 
> outsider looking in, I wanna see everyone with those on there ranflas


Soon, the only ones on the street right now are sample tires used for testing.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I understand pre-orders and production and how businesses work etc. but i've seen tons of orders and only 3-4 people have them so far.
> 
> outsider looking in, I wanna see everyone with those on there ranflas


:facepalm:

Ok so you understand business etc. . . 

Can you understand ALL the previous posts?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Premium Sportway said:


> Soon, the only ones on the street right now are sample tires used for testing.


:nicoderm:


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Ok so you understand business etc. . .
> 
> Can you understand ALL the previous posts?


Yes I can read, maybe you missed the point. I wanna see them on more cars, more feedback and input then make my own decision before I buy something sight unseen.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

FREAKY TALES said:


> It's all about the faituenis turtins


Ha ha ha. Lol


----------



## BIG RED

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> Yes I can read, maybe you missed the point. I wanna see them on more cars, more feedback and input then make my own decision before I buy something sight unseen.


But if no one took the risk of buying sight unseen the tires would never be made. 

I took the gamble to buy a set with the feed back giving it seemed worth the risk. Nothing risked nothing gained. 

So after there is more feed back and you decide to get a set or sets you can thank those of us that risked the cash to get the tires off the ground as with out us buying up the pre order tires I don't think the premium sportway guys would have had the capital to buy X number of tires to get them produced.


----------



## lowc

Og 5.20s ! Worth the risk and worth the wait! Cant wait !


----------



## 1SEXY80

Post Up Pics...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

If it weren't for the risk takers especially in ridin', there would have never been a person to try and mount a 13" tire on a 13x7 wheel. There would have never been someone to install custom suspensions. There wouldn't be custom paints or interiors. We would all still be driving the same cars as everybody else. These risk takers are the innovators that have helped develop ridin' as we know today. For this group of people to do years of research and work to bring back the 5.20 is amazing. I believe they brought out the best possible product to the market since, of course, they want to be successful, but their reputation is also on the line.


----------



## Duez

BIG RED said:


> But if no one took the risk of buying sight unseen the tires would never be made.
> 
> I took the gamble to buy a set with the feed back giving it seemed worth the risk. Nothing risked nothing gained.
> 
> So after there is more feed back and you decide to get a set or sets you can thank those of us that risked the cash to get the tires off the ground as with out us buying up the pre order tires I don't think the premium sportway guys would have had the capital to buy X number of tires to get them produced.


I paid with a Visa, so no risk. I've had to get my money back in the past and they just give it to you with no questions asked. 

[h=4]How can Visa help protect me from online shopping risks?[/h]Visa’s Zero Liability policy[SUP]1[/SUP] gives you 100 percent protection against card theft, loss, or unauthorized use. You won’t have to cover any fraudulent charges made using your Visa card. And you can get even more protection by activating Verified by Visa, which confirms your identity with an extra personal password when you shop at participating online merchants.


----------



## lowdeville

Lord Duez said:


> I paid with a Visa, so no risk. I've had to get my money back in the past and they just give it to you with no questions asked.
> 
> *How can Visa help protect me from online shopping risks?*
> 
> Visa’s Zero Liability policy[SUP]1[/SUP] gives you 100 percent protection against card theft, loss, or unauthorized use. You won’t have to cover any fraudulent charges made using your Visa card. And you can get even more protection by activating Verified by Visa, which confirms your identity with an extra personal password when you shop at participating online merchants.


I think the timeline may run out if you're waiting weeks on something,it says 5 days from purchase,maybe i read that wrong?


----------



## azmobn06

Premium Sportway said:


> "Vacation" huh… Sounds like you got stuck in one of those crappy "Time Shares"
> 
> Yea, it's us the former Racerboy and 64 PIMPALA, now we together are the new Premium Sportway on here. We never gave up, and are almost at the finish line, all that's left is to get them into the customers hands.


Yea...State "time share"

Well then it seems I came back in the right time then...I'm glad you guy's stuck with it and the end result of course is the tires the we want and need.
Much props again to both of you!


----------



## plague

I have a question if I order some of these tires will I have them bye may 1, and also I usually drive like a hour to a show have these been tested that far of a drive I really like these tires and would like a set, I had bad luck with the cokers but these are stronger. So id like to try them


----------



## Dreamer62

plague said:


> I have a question if I order some of these tires will I have them bye may 1, and also I usually drive like a hour to a show have these been tested that far of a drive I really like these tires and would like a set, I had bad luck with the cokers but these are stronger. So id like to try them


I haven't driven on them over 45 minutes one way, but these were tested on my daily driver so I drive on them for as much as 300 miles total in a day.


----------



## plague

Yeah thats a lot of use, thanks daddy


----------



## kaos283




----------



## CoupeDTS

I noticed in the new LRM at the SEMA show they show the coker 5.20 display and it says IMPROVED 4 ply. I wonder if they are feeling heat and actually did improve anything.


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> I noticed in the new LRM at the SEMA show they show the coker 5.20 display and it says IMPROVED 4 ply. I wonder if they are feeling heat and actually did improve anything.


----------



## soccorjimmy

The day of reckoning is getting closer, the supremes need something to hug them, lol. JIMMY


----------



## 1SEXY80

Pics of them beauties rappin the rims


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

BIG RED said:


> But if no one took the risk of buying sight unseen the tires would never be made.
> 
> I took the gamble to buy a set with the feed back giving it seemed worth the risk. Nothing risked nothing gained.
> 
> So after there is more feed back and you decide to get a set or sets you can thank those of us that risked the cash to get the tires off the ground as with out us buying up the pre order tires I don't think the premium sportway guys would have had the capital to buy X number of tires to get them produced.


aye I also have ocean front properties for sale in arizona. if anyone is interested, sight unseen.

I just stated an opinion, not doubting them as of yet. Id like to see people with them and have real feedback, then decide what to spend my money on.

being a rebel and a risk taker on here, good luck. for now ill be a risk taker and buy more stocks or bet it in vegas


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye I also have ocean front properties for sale in arizona. if anyone is interested, sight unseen.
> 
> I just stated an opinion, not doubting them as of yet. Id like to see people with them and have real feedback, then decide what to spend my money on.
> 
> being a rebel and a risk taker on here, good luck. for now ill be a risk taker and buy more stocks or bet it in vegas



Guess the name is false advertising. C'mon "Cholo" thought you were supposed to be a "tough guy" You ain't supposed to be afraid of shit AND protect your barrio? :roflmao:

If you're scared of spending over $600 on tires sight unseen. That's YOUR problem. I got a solution for ya big dogg, have you ever heard of milestars? Check'em out. They goin for less than $200 a set but any average nobody can pick'em up for $300 a set. Just your style. 

Keep squeaking somewhere else.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Guess the name is false advertising. C'mon "Cholo" thought you were supposed to be a "tough guy" You ain't supposed to be afraid of shit AND protect your barrio? :roflmao:
> 
> If you're scared of spending over $600 on tires sight unseen. That's YOUR problem. I got a solution for ya big dogg, have you ever heard of milestars? Check'em out. They goin for less than $200 a set but any average nobody can pick'em up for $300 a set. Just your style.
> 
> Keep squeaking somewhere else.


aye you sound like the typical dick rider on here. same shit has happened time after time on here. Unlike these chumps and suckers on here, someone fucks me out my feria, bail and lawyer fee's and jail time ain't nothing to me ese. 

people dick ride and cry when they get fucked. "buuuuuu, buuuuu im a risk taker, im a rebel im gonna be the first etc etc" aye a fool and his money always part

ese ive bought sets OG 5.20s on here sight unseen, just asked a simple question where's these tires at?? I wanna see them on some ranfla's.

and just my style, see you trying to nickel and dime some uniroyals on here carnal. let me guess you're gonna put these 5.20s on a g-body??


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Nobody impressed by buying old tires. Often more than 10 years old that crack soon as you put air in em :roflmao:

I don't even need to flex on the internets. I got 4 different makes of tires on hold. I got these 5.20's for my E body :nicoderm:

Go back to off topic. You're killing a good thread. :werd:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Oh and btw i didn't buy those tigerpaws on here I got'em for a better deal somewhere else I was askin how much dude wanted for a set. :nicoderm:


----------



## TopDogg

You want to see the tires on a ride, you ask. Check out the pics I posted. They are real, they ride smoother than the OG's and they look just as good as the OG's, PERIOD. The ballers have already ordered their sets, at a discounted price, they will be the trendsetters.... Others will follow. If you want to play with the big boys, don't talk about it, Be about it, just get a set, you won't regret it!



Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye you sound like the typical dick rider on here. same shit has happened time after time on here. Unlike these chumps and suckers on here, someone fucks me out my feria, bail and lawyer fee's and jail time ain't nothing to me ese.
> 
> people dick ride and cry when they get fucked. "buuuuuu, buuuuu im a risk taker, im a rebel im gonna be the first etc etc" aye a fool and his money always part
> 
> ese ive bought sets OG 5.20s on here sight unseen, just asked a simple question where's these tires at?? I wanna see them on some ranfla's.
> 
> and just my style, see you trying to nickel and dime some uniroyals on here carnal. let me guess you're gonna put these 5.20s on a g-body??


----------



## Tony61impala

I bought my set last month


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Im a wait for people's tires to be shipped and received by buyers who PREPAID FOR THEM. 

And even then, I will wait a few months before ordering my sets. 

I dont mind paying full price or even extra as long as I actually get the product. 

There are only a few people and companies here on Lay It Low thatI I can trust. 

The rest are pieces of shit!


----------



## pancho pistolas

Premium Sportway said:


> So the tires are coming on one boat to go on another. J/K


 just curious , where are these tires being made ?


----------



## lowdeville

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im a wait for people's tires to be shipped and received by buyers who PREPAID FOR THEM.
> 
> And even then, I will wait a few months before ordering my sets.
> 
> I dont mind paying full price or even extra as long as I actually get the product.
> 
> There are only a few people and companies here on Lay It Low thatI I can trust.
> 
> The rest are pieces of shit!


I think many are of this same mindset,they probably would have pre-sold double if not for the L.I.L track record of thieves and scammers,not to mention the site(and mod(s)that let those clowns continue do business when they knew what was going on.
The sportway guys seem legit through and through thus far,I want a set for my 60.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im a wait for people's tires to be shipped and received by buyers who PREPAID FOR THEM.
> 
> And even then, I will wait a few months before ordering my sets.
> 
> I dont mind paying full price or even extra as long as I actually get the product.
> 
> There are only a few people and companies here on Lay It Low thatI I can trust.
> 
> The rest are pieces of shit!


:yes::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowdeville said:


> I think many are of this same mindset,they probably would have pre-sold double if not for the L.I.L track record of thieves and scammers,not to mention the site(and mod(s)that let those clowns continue do business when they knew what was going on.
> The sportway guys seem legit through and through thus far,I want a set for my 60.


Well we got about 50% more pre-sales than we were expecting so we're not complaining. 

And for the guys that want to wait until the production tires to hit the street before buying that's fine and was expected as part of our business plan. With all the problems people have had with those "other" 5.20's out there we fully expected some people or actually probably most people to be a little gun shy.

Unlike our so called competitor who probably spends more on marketing than R&D. We plan on letting our tires do the talking.


----------



## UCE*EP

Premium Sportway said:


> Well we got about 50% more pre-sales than we were expecting so we're not complaining.
> 
> And for the guys that want to wait until the production tires to hit the street before buying that's fine and was expected as part of our business plan. With all the problems people have had with those "other" 5.20's out there we fully expected some people or actually probably most people to be a little gun shy.
> 
> Unlike our so called competitor who probably spends more on marketing than R&D. We plan on letting our tires do the talking.




Premium Sportway,

Hotest topic on LIL!!!!

Can't wait for mine..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I'll wait for mines


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 817.TX.

Inneresting!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## roarin20's

Premium Sportway said:


> The tires are still 2-4 weeks out until they arrive and start shipping, then add in like 4-5 days for FedEx to deliver them to you in Chicago from Goleta, CA.


So it sounds like these 520s are coming from somewhere over seas (china) huh!?


----------



## roarin20's

pancho pistolas said:


> just curious , where are these tires being made ?


What the homie said!


----------



## OGJordan

roarin20's said:


> So it sounds like these 520s are coming from somewhere over seas (china) huh!?


Thats pretty well known


----------



## OGJordan

Premium Sportway said:


> Well we got about 50% more pre-sales than we were expecting so we're not complaining.
> 
> And for the guys that want to wait until the production tires to hit the street before buying that's fine and was expected as part of our business plan. With all the problems people have had with those "other" 5.20's out there we fully expected some people or actually probably most people to be a little gun shy.
> 
> Unlike our so called competitor who probably spends more on marketing than R&D. We plan on letting our tires do the talking.


So, once you guys get your first order in, do you feel like you'll be able to keep them in stock? Or will there be periods of time where you're waiting on the next shipment to come over?


----------



## Premium Sportway

roarin20's said:


> So it sounds like these 520s are coming from somewhere over seas (china) huh!?


Asia, but NOT china


----------



## Daddy ooo

These are Brand new original premium sport 5-20,s that I never used. They,ve Never hit the ground. Bought them over 20 years ago. Not sure if they can still be used :dunno:


----------



## roarin20's

Premium Sportway said:


> Asia, but NOT china


Orale! Same difference... thanks for the info though!


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> So, once you guys get your first order in, do you feel like you'll be able to keep them in stock? Or will there be periods of time where you're waiting on the next shipment to come over?


In the early stages, there will most likely be some delays between production runs. We are working with the factory to possibly lessen the delays between these early production runs but nothing worked out as of yet. It will probably take a good little while before we build up enough capital to order in large enough quantities to keep on-running stock without delays. 

The more sales data we gather helps this since we want to run a fairly lean inventory to reduce capital expenses and so that we can rotate inventory fairly rapidly so that everybody is getting new tires and not tires that have been sitting for years. This is what bothers us a little about wide whites, going all the way back to the OG 5.20's people always say they want them but they never seem to really sell all that well. We are going to be pretty conservative on wide whitewall inventory in the future and neither the factory or us will bother with it unless there is a decent demand. Tires sitting for years isn't good for anybody.


----------



## soccorjimmy

How close are you guys to getting them ?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 618477
> View attachment 618478
> View attachment 618478
> 
> These are Brand new original premium sport 5-20,s that I never used. They,ve Never hit the ground. Bought them over 20 years ago. Not sure if they can still be used :dunno:


Nice! :thumbsup: Most of the OG 5.20's that are still out there are pretty much only used on show cars and trailer queens and don't really see any mileage. The shelf life of tires according to the industry is 6 years and it's illegal for retailers to sell them after 6 years. Doesn't always mean the tires are bad after 6 years but most likely a normal tire sitting in the shelf that long won't be good much longer anyway. At 20 years old even if they look good it's a roll of the dice on their structural integrity. But hey hasn't stopped people from rolling the OG 5.20's for all those years when they were 10 years old or older and they held up damn well considering.


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> How close are you guys to getting them ?


We are supposed to be getting an update any day now. Until we get that all I can say is the 1-3 weeks that we are down to as noted on the website.


----------



## Premium Sportway

roarin20's said:


> Orale! Same difference... thanks for the info though!


Not really. Pretty much any asian country that is not China is considered to make better quality tires. All the brand name tire companies have factories in China but if you talk to people into high performance tires if they have a choice between the same tire from the same brand with one built in China and one built in another asian country they will choose the other country. The ones from other Asian countries tend to have less problems.

Having said that there are factories in China where you can get well made tires but as far as we know they are all either owned or part-owned/partnered with all the big name brand tire companies and they weren't interested in dealing with our tires anyway.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 618477
> View attachment 618478
> View attachment 618478
> 
> These are Brand new original premium sport 5-20,s that I never used. They,ve Never hit the ground. Bought them over 20 years ago. Not sure if they can still be used :dunno:


How much?



:x:


----------



## Daddy ooo

Premium Sportway said:


> Nice! :thumbsup: Most of the OG 5.20's that are still out there are pretty much only used on show cars and trailer queens and don't really see any mileage. The shelf life of tires according to the industry is 6 years and it's illegal for retailers to sell them after 6 years. Doesn't always mean the tires are bad after 6 years but most likely a normal tire sitting in the shelf that long won't be good much longer anyway. At 20 years old even if they look good it's a roll of the dice on their structural integrity. But hey hasn't stopped people from rolling the OG 5.20's for all those years when they were 10 years old or older and they held up damn well considering.


 thanks for the info. I'm going to be hooking up a 37 Chevy I may throw them on it and see what happens


----------



## Premium Sportway

Daddy ooo said:


> thanks for the info. I'm going to be hooking up a 37 Chevy I may throw them on it and see what happens


Even if you decide not to really drive on them, you can always use them as a set of show tires as long as they keep holding air. Should get you a few extra points just for having a new set of OG 5.20's. Heck I know how much you guys into bombs value getting your hands on NOS parts and NOS OG 5.20's still hold that type of cache in the lowrider community.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much?
> 
> 
> 
> :x:


 got to hold on to them. We used to pay $120 a set for them back in the day. That what I payed for these one,s


----------



## Daddy ooo

Premium Sportway said:


> Even if you decide not to really drive on them, you can always use them as a set of show tires as long as they keep holding air. Should get you a few extra points just for having a new set of OG 5.20's. Heck I know how much you guys into bombs value getting your hands on NOS parts and NOS OG 5.20's still hold that type of cache in the lowrider community.


 Real talk homie.


----------



## pancho pistolas

so once you guys have tires , will there be a store , office or shop I could actually drive to and purchase in person ?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama: BUMP


----------



## The Scientist

Incredible Design Guys! So happy to see have brought this tire back...Best wishes


----------



## Premium Sportway

pancho pistolas said:


> so once you guys have tires , will there be a store , office or shop I could actually drive to and purchase in person ?


Yea...We are based in Goleta. Also there is a customer pickup option on the website for that.


----------



## Premium Sportway

The Scientist said:


> Incredible Design Guys! So happy to see have brought this tire back...Best wishes


Hey thanks! Don't give us too much credit on the design though, all we tried to do was faithfully re-create the originals as close as possible with some minor tweaks to the external design to make a safer and better suited tire for our application. We weren't trying the re-invent the wheel or anything.

The internal structure is where all the major design changes are.


----------



## OGJordan

Premium Sportway said:


> In the early stages, there will most likely be some delays between production runs. We are working with the factory to possibly lessen the delays between these early production runs but nothing worked out as of yet. It will probably take a good little while before we build up enough capital to order in large enough quantities to keep on-running stock without delays.
> 
> The more sales data we gather helps this since we want to run a fairly lean inventory to reduce capital expenses and so that we can rotate inventory fairly rapidly so that everybody is getting new tires and not tires that have been sitting for years. This is what bothers us a little about wide whites, going all the way back to the OG 5.20's people always say they want them but they never seem to really sell all that well. We are going to be pretty conservative on wide whitewall inventory in the future and neither the factory or us will bother with it unless there is a decent demand. Tires sitting for years isn't good for anybody.


Good info.


And FUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK wide whitewalls. Please help it die out by not making any.


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> Good info.
> 
> 
> And FUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK wide whitewalls. Please help it die out by not making any.


Wide whites aren't really our cup of tea either, but their survival or extinction will be left up to the customers.


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Just picked up a new set of 520's from summit. 545 to my door for 520/13 with 5/8 ww.


----------



## 1SEXY80

Post Pics


----------



## FREAKY TALES

1sick2kacr said:


> Just picked up a new set of 520's from summit. 545 to my door for 520/13 with 5/8 ww.


the 520s summit sells are the coker brand, they're not the same ones this guys are selling. These are an exact replica of the original 520 premium sportways.


----------



## Duez

1sick2kacr said:


> Just picked up a new set of 520's from summit. 545 to my door for 520/13 with 5/8 ww.


I paid $40 more than that for these Premium Sportways.


----------



## azmobn06

...all good stuff.....


----------



## BIG RED

FREAKY TALES said:


> the 520s summit sells are the coker brand, they're not the same ones this guys are selling. These are an exact replica of the original 520 premium sportways.


Some people just don't get it lol. And you will still have people whine about price too that the chokers are 30 dollars cheaper why aren't these tires the same price :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

Premium Sportway said:


> Wide whites aren't really our cup of tea either, but their survival or extinction will be left up to the customers.


could they be shaved ?


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> Wide whites aren't really our cup of tea either, but their survival or extinction will be left up to the customers.


whats the word on the tires been shipped


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

califas said:


> whats the word on the tires been shipped




:drama:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

FREAKY TALES said:


> the 520s summit sells are the coker brand, they're not the same ones this guys are selling. These are an exact replica of the original 520 premium sportways.


I understand. But what's the benefit to buying the "reproduction" 520's? Are they 2 or 4 ply and how will they hold up? I'm not for or against either, I'd just like to know what the differences are.


----------



## OGJordan

These are the strength of a 6 ply, they look identical to the OG, and the Coker ones are known to split at the whitewall.


----------



## ernie

are you shipping to the guys that payed first? monday would mark my 8 weeks since payed.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

OGJordan said:


> These are the strength of a 6 ply, they look identical to the OG, and the Coker ones are known to split at the whitewall.


On top of them being stronger and 6 ply, their tread design is identical to the ogs and stay flat from the top unlike the cokers, the cokers 13" 520s round up at the top where the tread is. (Like a donut). they (cokers) have that tractor design looking tread way different from the ogs.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ernie said:


> are you shipping to the guys that payed first? monday would mark my 8 weeks since payed.


:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

1sick2kacr said:


> I understand. But what's the benefit to buying the "reproduction" 520's? Are they 2 or 4 ply and how will they hold up? I'm not for or against either, I'd just like to know what the differences are.


Im surprised you weren't told to go look for the answer Yurself on this 40+ page thread. 

:dunno:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im surprised you weren't told to go look for the answer Yurself on this 40+ page thread.
> 
> :dunno:


Lol....me too. 
Well better or not it sure seems like pissing in the wind wearing short and flip flops if nobody can get the on there car. I know I can't wait 8 weeks or more for tires. So when they're readily available I'll buy them instead.
Tire manufacturers need to get their heads out of their asses and listen to what people want. I mean hell.....they'll make 44" useless rock crawler tires all damn day long but not 13" ww's


----------



## soccorjimmy

ernie said:


> are you shipping to the guys that payed first? monday would mark my 8 weeks since payed.


How are you guys lookin to receive the tires?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## Premium Sportway

D-Cheeze said:


> could they be shaved ?


Yes, there is more white rubber in the sidewall. 

I wish all these wide white guys would have shown up when offered before. Now we keep getting calls about it but its way too late for this run to do them from the factory.


----------



## Premium Sportway

1sick2kacr said:


> I understand. But what's the benefit to buying the "reproduction" 520's? Are they 2 or 4 ply and how will they hold up? I'm not for or against either, I'd just like to know what the differences are.


We'll clear this up again. Our tires are a true 4 ply with 6 ply strength and built on the light truck platform instead of a passenger car tire platform. This makes our tires have a stiffer and beefier casing and sidewalls that holds more psi and accordingly more weight. They look nearly identical to the OG 5.20's but the structural improvements make them drive and handle as close to a radial as you can get with a bias ply tire.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ernie said:


> are you shipping to the guys that payed first? monday would mark my 8 weeks since payed.





soccorjimmy said:


> How are you guys lookin to receive the tires?


We are going to try and get all the ones that are being shipped out all on the same day, but if not it goes earliest orders first.

We only got a partial update, and that was dealing with info we were waiting on with the tire stickers, the other part on delivery isn't in yet. We'll get that out as soon as we get something.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> We are going to try and get all the ones that are being shipped out all on the same day, but if not it goes earliest orders first.
> 
> We only got a partial update, and that was dealing with info we were waiting on with the tire stickers, the other part on delivery isn't in yet. We'll get that out as soon as we get something.


Good deal, thanks for the update. JIMMY


----------



## wheelspecialists

Im sorry i didn't read every page before this, so i am not sure if someone has already asked but...
1. Are these tires going to be dot approved for street use.
2. What is the utqg rating on the tire.
3. It is a 6ply construction or a 4 ply construction, you said 4 ply but its like a 6ply so if it is like a 6 ply why isn't it a 6 ply construction?

The reason i am asking is because i will have customers that will purchase these but i want to cover my ass if i install them and something happens. Thank you.


----------



## BIG RED

^^^^^

From what I read the tires are dot approved. 

Utqg 

And for the plys I think he said 6 ply construction as it is more or less a light truck tire on the inside. 

I could be very wrong as I'm good at forgetting shit.


----------



## lowdeville

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> From what I read the tires are dot approved.
> 
> Utqg
> 
> And for the plys I think he said 6 ply construction as it is more or less a light truck tire on the inside.
> 
> I could be very wrong as I'm good at forgetting shit.


You should be the spokesperson.


----------



## LALO

wheelspecialists said:


> Im sorry i didn't read every page before this, so i am not sure if someone has already asked but...
> 1. Are these tires going to be dot approved for street use.
> 2. What is the utqg rating on the tire.
> 3. It is a 6ply construction or a 4 ply construction, you said 4 ply but its like a 6ply so if it is like a 6 ply why isn't it a 6 ply construction?
> 
> The reason i am asking is because i will have customers that will purchase these but i want to cover my ass if i install them and something happens. Thank you.


All delay really came from getting DOT approved aside from actually making them.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Since the tires are coming from somewhere in Asia, Im sure US Customs will inspect them and make sure they comply with DOT rules and regulations before the tires enter the stream of commerce.


----------



## wheelspecialists

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Since the tires are coming from somewhere in Asia, Im sure US Customs will inspect them and make sure they comply with DOT rules and regulations before the tires enter the stream of commerce.


Tires don't need to be dot approved to enter the usa, they can just sell them as show or offroad use only. kinda like a tractor tire.



BIG RED said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> From what I read the tires are dot approved.
> 
> Utqg
> 
> And for the plys I think he said 6 ply construction as it is more or less a light truck tire on the inside.
> 
> I could be very wrong as I'm good at forgetting shit.


UTQG is the standard by which all tires are graded basically it is Controlled by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, Graded in three components, Treadwear (how long the tire will last)
Traction
Temperature

These are very important, also a DOT stamp is required for tires run on the street or you will get a fat ticket if they want a reason to fuck with you. The DOT stamp on every tire indicates the plant and date in which the tire was manufactured. This is major shit especially for older people that really like the looks of these tires, they are really crazy about labeled tire info.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Since the tires are coming from somewhere in Asia, Im sure US Customs will inspect them and make sure they comply with DOT rules and regulations before the tires enter the stream of commerce.


There's only 2 brands of HID kits that are actually dot approved and I guarantee you 99.9% of the aftermarket kits you see on the road aren't them. Along with custom headlights and taillights. Customs don't check shit :facepalm:


----------



## BIG RED

lowdeville said:


> You should be the spokesperson.


LoL. I have license plate frames for sale.


----------



## Daddy ooo

Dot,PTA ,Utp all that shit don,t matter to me 5-20,s are all I ever rolled on. I will buy them either way. There,s nothing like rolling on a fresh set of 5-20,s. For those of you that has never rolled on them when you lock up and roll the tires make a little whistle sound that you only get from 5-20,s you OG,s no the sound I,m speaking of. Before the 5-20,s we used old school volks wagen skinny white wall tires they looked simular to 5-20,s


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Premium Sportway said:


> We'll clear this up again. Our tires are a true 4 ply with 6 ply strength and built on the light truck platform instead of a passenger car tire platform. This makes our tires have a stiffer and beefier casing and sidewalls that holds more psi and accordingly more weight. They look nearly identical to the OG 5.20's but the structural improvements make them drive and handle as close to a radial as you can get with a bias ply tire.


Whats the max air pressure psi that it will hold?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Well,

That settles it!

A one or two less excuses for the tires not to be shipped in the emediate future!


----------



## soccorjimmy

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Well,
> 
> That settles it!
> 
> A one or two less excuses for the tires not to be shipped in the emediate future!
> 
> I hope not, i have rims with no tires. JIMMY



I hope not, i have rims with no tires. JIMMY


----------



## 925rider

wheelspecialists said:


> Tires don't need to be dot approved to enter the usa, they can just sell them as show or offroad use only. kinda like a tractor tire.
> 
> 
> 
> UTQG is the standard by which all tires are graded basically it is Controlled by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, Graded in three components, Treadwear (how long the tire will last)
> Traction
> Temperature
> 
> These are very important, also a DOT stamp is required for tires run on the street or you will get a fat ticket if they want a reason to fuck with you. The DOT stamp on every tire indicates the plant and date in which the tire was manufactured. This is major shit especially for older people that really like the looks of these tires, they are really crazy about labeled tire info.




so whatever county the tires are made in will be posted on sidewall????


----------



## lowdeville

Daddy ooo said:


> Dot,PTA ,Utp all that shit don,t matter to me 5-20,s are all I ever rolled on. I will buy them either way. There,s nothing like rolling on a fresh set of 5-20,s. For those of you that has never rolled on them when you lock up and roll the tires make a little whistle sound that you only get from 5-20,s you OG,s no the sound I,m speaking of. Before the 5-20,s we used old school volks wagen skinny white wall tires they looked simular to 5-20,s



I thought this was an old wives tale,as old volkswagens never came with 14" tires,maybe i'm wrong?


----------



## Daddy ooo

lowdeville said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> I thought this was an old wives tale,as old volkswagens never came with 14" tires,maybe i'm wrong?


 Yeah your wrong VW had three three size rims back then 16,15 and the 14inch came in 1963


----------



## Premium Sportway

The treadwear is 100, traction B, and temperature is C. They are a true 4 ply, but with a 6 ply rating. All bias ply tires are "ply rated". This is due to newer materials being used in tire manufacturing than in the past. And yes they are DOT certified.


----------



## lowdeville

Daddy ooo said:


> Yeah your wrong VW had three three size rims back then 16,15 and the 14inch came in 1963


:dunno:
http://www.carnut.com/specs/gen/vw60.html


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Since the tires are coming from somewhere in Asia, Im sure US Customs will inspect them and make sure they comply with DOT rules and regulations before the tires enter the stream of commerce.


You would think if the tires are coming from the land of sweat shops they'd be cheeper???? 

Either way....as I stated before....when they're readily available I'll own a set....as for now my chokers will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

1sick2kacr said:


> You would think if the tires are coming from the land of sweat shops they'd be cheeper????
> 
> Either way....as I stated before....when they're readily available I'll own a set....as for now my chokers will be here tomorrow.


Q-Vo!


----------



## MR.59

1sick2kacr said:


> You would think if the tires are coming from the land of sweat shops they'd be cheeper????
> 
> Either way....as I stated before....when they're readily available I'll own a set....as for now my chokers will be here tomorrow.


not if your only making 1 style of tire, you have to get a big tire prouducer to stop and run your tires. and your tires only
if anybody has the room to be cheaper it should be coker tire, they have a 100 differnt styles all going on, they can sell them tires are 1/2 price and still turn a profit. but give it time, when these new og style 5.20`s hit, choker will know it. and he`ll lower the price AGAIN. but it will be too little too late.
these guys dove into rebuilding these OG STYLE 5.20`s because there was nobody showing an interest in producing a true lowrider tire, how fast everybody forgets all the choker tires that split the side walls on the same weekend you mounted them up. choker had advertised a 4 ply tire, when the tires were CLEARLY marked 2 ply on the sides, then they marked them 4 ply only after a few years on complaints. all choker did was re-name the old DENMAN TIRE. i really don`t think they did any R&D to improve the tires. MY MONEY`S ON THE NEW TIRES.


----------



## Daddy ooo

:dunno:


lowdeville said:


> :dunno:
> http://www.carnut.com/specs/gen/vw60.html


 in 1963 Chassis # 1145427 for 1 ton models VW went to 14 by 5.0 rims. Did,nt see that in your little chart homie. :dunno:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

MR.59 said:


> not if your only making 1 style of tire, you have to get a big tire prouducer to stop and run your tires. and your tires only
> if anybody has the room to be cheaper it should be coker tire, they have a 100 differnt styles all going on, they can sell them tires are 1/2 price and still turn a profit. but give it time, when these new og style 5.20`s hit, choker will know it. and he`ll lower the price AGAIN. but it will be too little too late.
> these guys dove into rebuilding these OG STYLE 5.20`s because there was nobody showing an interest in producing a true lowrider tire, how fast everybody forgets all the choker tires that split the side walls on the same weekend you mounted them up. choker had advertised a 4 ply tire, when the tires were CLEARLY marked 2 ply on the sides, then they marked them 4 ply only after a few years on complaints. all choker did was re-name the old DENMAN TIRE. i really don`t think they did any R&D to improve the tires. MY MONEY`S ON THE NEW TIRES.


Well said. I'd rather have the new tires as well, but unfortunately waiting isn't an option. I hope you're right about the prices and the availability of the new 520.


----------



## ernie

Premium Sportway said:


> We are going to try and get all the ones that are being shipped out all huíon the same day, but if not it goes earliest orders first.
> Ji
> We only got a partial update, and that was dealing with info we were waiting on with the tire stickers, the other part on delivery isn't in yet. We'll get that out as soon as we get something.


Ok thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## MR.59

1sick2kacr said:


> Well said. I'd rather have the new tires as well, but unfortunately waiting isn't an option. I hope you're right about the prices and the availability of the new 520.


 I JUST SOLD OFF MY NEW SET OF (EMERGENCY) CHOKERS, SO NOW I`M WAITING ON TIRES MYSELF FOR THIS ONE CAR. BUT I`M OKAY WAITING.


----------



## Duez

1sick2kacr said:


> You would think if the tires are coming from the land of sweat shops they'd be cheeper????
> 
> Either way....as I stated before....when they're readily available I'll own a set....as for now my chokers will be here tomorrow.


Those sweat shop workers are balling right now. Wait until the US economy is doing good again, and they'll be lowering the value of their *¥*.


----------



## ABRAXASS

I just hope that Coker doesn't try to sue these guys and/or buy them out. I heard he's good at doing these types of things.


----------



## Duez

Glad I roll 14's. I'll let you 13x7 guys know how they look. :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdeville

ABRAXASS said:


> I just hope that Coker doesn't try to sue these guys and/or buy them out. I heard he's good at doing these types of things.


Yeah buy them out and still peddle his own shit brand of tires:thumbsdown:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Lord Duez said:


> Those sweat shop workers are balling right now. Wait until the US economy is doing good again, and they'll be lowering the value of their *¥*.


BWAHAHAHAHA.....them fools already own half of the states anyway....#weregonnabestitchinsoccerballswhiletheyhit3'snshit# status....smdh


----------



## soccorjimmy

Did anyone else get an email about the month delay on the tires? JIMMY


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

soccorjimmy said:


> Did anyone else get an email about the month delay on the tires? JIMMY


Oh Snap!

:shocked:


----------



## BIG RED

soccorjimmy said:


> Did anyone else get an email about the month delay on the tires? JIMMY


I did  

The up side is we don't really get riding weather till late may or early June. 

I can't wait it sucks shot as I would have liked to have them sit in my living room for awhile so I could eye bang them before they get mounted.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Sucks is that I have to move my car out of storage at the end of the month and I need the tires to move it out of the location. Hopefully it is not longer than a month. JIMMY


----------



## MR.59

soccorjimmy said:


> Did anyone else get an email about the month delay on the tires? JIMMY


SO WHAT ARE WE TALKING APRIL?,,,,,
I JUST NEED THEM BEFORE THE TORRES SHOW


----------



## soccorjimmy

The email says mid to late April. JIMMY


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

As long as they don't take the same time for some painter to paint a car. Or some wheel companies to restore wheels, YOU ALL SHOULD BE ALRIGHT!


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> As long as they don't take the same time for some painter to paint a car. Or some wheel companies to restore wheels, YOU ALL SHOULD BE ALRIGHT!


:drama:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _"We wanted to let you know that we have just received some disappointing news from our manufacturer regarding a delay in receiving our tire order. Our tires were bumped from the production line in order to make room for a much larger order from another client. The production of our tires was halted before our full order was completed.
> 
> 
> We are working with our manufacturer to get enough tires produced to cover the pre-orders so that we can do a short-shipment and get the tires into the hands of our customers as soon as possible. As of right now there are enough 5.20-14's completed to cover the pre-orders, but we still need a little over 100 more 5.20-13's produced to have enough tires to fulfill all of the pre-orders. The rest of the 5.20-13's required to complete the short-order will be completed this week and then the short-shipment will be sent out. Unfortunately this delay has pushed back the delivery timeline of the pre-orders until about mid-late April or basically 1 month behind schedule.
> 
> 
> This situation is obviously unacceptable, and we would have never started taking pre-orders if we would have known that this could or would happen. We only started taking pre-orders after the factory assured us that our manufacturing time was scheduled in and would be completed without interruption.
> 
> 
> If you are ok with this delay and want to proceed with your order, we will update you on when your tires will be available for shipping or pick-up as before."_


Why not ship what was done and send the rest on a second shipment?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:happysad:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yes:


----------



## soccorjimmy

Are those the tires? JIMMY


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:drama:


----------



## 64 For Life

China to LAX, are those made in China?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Og 520s


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> Og 520s


:thumbsup:
CHOKERS MIGHT BE TRYING SOME BLOCKING,,,,,,,,,,,
I SAY WE STOP POSTING TILL THE TIRES ARE READY. I`M SURE TO THROW A WRENCH IN THESE WORKS IS A PHONE CALL AWAY, AND HE MIGHT WANT TO LOWER IN STOCK BEFORE THESE COME OUT.
WE NEED TO GO BACK TO THE BEGINING,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND REMEMBER HOW JERRY PLAYED ALONG. BUT WAS MAKING HIS OWN MOVES IN THE DARK TO STOP THIS FROM HAPPENING.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

TopDogg said:


> You want to see the tires on a ride, you ask. Check out the pics I posted. They are real, they ride smoother than the OG's and they look just as good as the OG's, PERIOD. The ballers have already ordered their sets, at a discounted price, they will be the trendsetters.... Others will follow. If you want to play with the big boys, don't talk about it, Be about it, just get a set, you won't regret it!


I know that ese, don't care about trends ese. see reply below



Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im a wait for people's tires to be shipped and received by buyers who PREPAID FOR THEM.
> 
> And even then, I will wait a few months before ordering my sets.
> 
> I dont mind paying full price or even extra as long as I actually get the product.
> 
> There are only a few people and companies here on Lay It Low thatI I can trust.
> 
> The rest are pieces of shit!


simon!! someone who has a clue


----------



## lone one

MR.59 said:


> :thumbsup:
> CHOKERS MIGHT BE TRYING SOME BLOCKING,,,,,,,,,,,
> I SAY WE STOP POSTING TILL THE TIRES ARE READY. I`M SURE TO THROW A WRENCH IN THESE WORKS IS A PHONE CALL AWAY, AND HE MIGHT WANT TO LOWER IN STOCK BEFORE THESE COME OUT.
> WE NEED TO GO BACK TO THE BEGINING,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND REMEMBER HOW JERRY PLAYED ALONG. BUT WAS MAKING HIS OWN MOVES IN THE DARK TO STOP THIS FROM HAPPENING.


:h5:


----------



## pancho pistolas

MR.59 said:


> :thumbsup:
> CHOKERS MIGHT BE TRYING SOME BLOCKING,,,,,,,,,,,
> I SAY WE STOP POSTING TILL THE TIRES ARE READY. I`M SURE TO THROW A WRENCH IN THESE WORKS IS A PHONE CALL AWAY, AND HE MIGHT WANT TO LOWER IN STOCK BEFORE THESE COME OUT.
> WE NEED TO GO BACK TO THE BEGINING,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,AND REMEMBER HOW JERRY PLAYED ALONG. BUT WAS MAKING HIS OWN MOVES IN THE DARK TO STOP THIS FROM HAPPENING.


 PSSSSH :facepalm:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:drama:X2


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

So,

Is there a chance cocker will sue for patent infrigement and file an injunction?

It's the american way of running competition and new companies out of business. 

:drama:


----------



## lowdeville

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So,
> 
> Is there a chance cocker will sue for patent infrigement and file an injunction?
> 
> It's the american way of running competition and new companies out of business.
> 
> :drama:


Didn't the try that with JD and the zenith brand?


----------



## OGJordan

No they can't do that. 5.20 is just a size like 155/80r13. The Cocker tires are made off the Denman (I think that's the name) molds. Now if they copied the mold exactly there MAY be an option for them.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Knowing him, he may contend that the "Premium Sportway" name sounds too close to his "Premium Sport" name, and try to push his weight. 

I was talking to Jimmy McLean the other day and he was telling me how Coker bought out, THEN sued another local wheel guy. I just want to get a set of these before any issues arise. These guys deserve my $$$ before Coker does


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

We're just going to have WAIT and see!

Don't we?

:drama:


----------



## pancho pistolas

5.20s to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

pancho pistolas said:


> 5.20s to the top :thumbsup:


GOT THAT RIGHT!:h5:


----------



## Caddylac

I wanna see these on a ride already


----------



## soccorjimmy

There a some pics in this thread and also a couple videos on YouTube. JIMMY


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## 817.TX.

soccorjimmy said:


> There a some pics in this thread and also a couple videos on YouTube. JIMMY


I think what Caddylac is referring to is "We want to see these on alot of rides"!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## soccorjimmy

Any new updates, havent seen the guys from Premium post up sine the 17th. JIMMY


----------



## nsane86

soccorjimmy said:


> Any new updates, havent seen the guys from Premium post up sine the 17th. JIMMY


X2:drama:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

damn youu jd


----------



## Duez

soccorjimmy said:


> Any new updates, havent seen the guys from Premium post up sine the 17th. JIMMY


Hopefully they come soon, my tires are getting pretty bald. JIMMY


----------



## 1SEXY80

*Think I'll stick to Cokers...*


----------



## Voodoo64

So no one has received any tires?


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

Can people request a refund if they want to?

If so, what's the process?

:drama:


----------



## LALO

Voodoo64 said:


> So no one has received any tires?


Nope not yet


----------



## 1sick2kacr

.....post a new thread when they're available......like really available.


----------



## 64 For Life

soccorjimmy said:


> Any new updates, havent seen the guys from Premium post up sine the 17th. JIMMY


:sprint:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

From what I was told, there was a delay on the tire order getting fulfilled but I think they just finished the order and is now being shipped, so there's gonna be a few more weeks of waiting. I think most of the people that preordered got a email stating the status on the tires. We've waited all this time, we can wait a lil more. I don't think this guys went and wasted all this money getting molds done and actually bringing the tires back alive again to just stop here. I know theres been a lot of shady Shit going in in the lowrider world with whl companies and people get iffy or doubtful but what else can we do at this point. I'm on the same boat as you guys too. I'm not a rep nor working for this guys but just my .02 cents on it.


----------



## LALO

FREAKY TALES said:


> From what I was told, there was a delay on the tire order getting fulfilled but I think they just finished the order and is now being shipped, so there's gonna be a few more weeks of waiting. I think most of the people that preordered got a email stating the status on the tires. We've waited all this time, we can wait a lil more. I don't think this guys went and wasted all this money getting molds done and actually bringing the tires back alive again to just stop here. I know theres been a lot of shady Shit going in in the lowrider world with whl companies and people get iffy or doubtful but what else can we do at this point. I'm on the same boat as you guys too. I'm not a rep nor working for this guys but just my .02 cents on it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Voodoo64

So any know what mileage this tires are good for being u have them balanced and etc. ? some one told tell cokers 10k I need to call them find out?


----------



## Voodoo64

I got rims no tires called Coker there out they can't keep up


----------



## LALO

Voodoo64 said:


> View attachment 625198
> I got rims no tires called Coker there out they can't keep up


Why would you want to put chokers on those beauty's?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Voodoo64 said:


> View attachment 625198
> I got rims no tires called Coker there out they can't keep up


Be patient bro, this guys will get the tires out hopefully soon, you don't want your lowrider riding on tractor tires. Settle for stocks instead of cokers. Haven't you heard all the bad experiences on the cokers people in here have had.


----------



## Premium Sportway

We spoke to the factory yesterday. The tires have all been made, and they are wrapping them this week. Shipment is scheduled for early next week. from that point we are 30-35 days from delivery.

For those that want a refund, please email us at [email protected]

We apologize for any delays and inconvenience.


----------



## Daddy ooo

If these new 5-20,s are anything like the original,s. Rule #1 is never ever not have a spare on board. Rolled on them for years trust me. Still have a brand new OG set.


----------



## LALO

Premium Sportway said:


> We spoke to the factory yesterday. The tires have all been made, and they are wrapping them this week. Shipment is scheduled for early next week. from that point we are 30-35 days from delivery.
> 
> For those that want a refund, please email us at [email protected]
> 
> We apologize for any delays and inconvenience.


Sweet!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Voodoo64 said:


> View attachment 625198
> I got rims no tires called Coker there out they can't keep up


Them ingrave XLaced Rims are ballin.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> We spoke to the factory yesterday. The tires have all been made, and they are wrapping them this week. Shipment is scheduled for early next week. from that point we are 30-35 days from delivery.
> 
> For those that want a refund, please email us at [email protected]
> 
> We apologize for any delays and inconvenience.


So now we are looking at a May timeframe for the tires to get to you guys, then have to add another 5 days for shipping to Illinois. I know this may be an odd question, but once you receive them how does it work on getting the orders out. What I am asking will there still be a wait once you get them due to sorting and what not? JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> So now we are looking at a May timeframe for the tires to get to you guys, then have to add another 5 days for shipping to Illinois. I know this may be an odd question, but once you receive them how does it work on getting the orders out. What I am asking will there still be a wait once you get them due to sorting and what not? JIMMY


Well hopefully not May we are just trying to make sure that any and all delays whether on the water or in customs are accounted for. The earliest container ship we have been able to book so far is next Tuesday. We are still trying to get an earlier one, but so far no luck. The only good news is that they are going to continue to make as many tires as possible for extra until it's time to get them on the boat. 

The timeline is about 20-22 days on the water and 4-10 days average for customs. We are hoping all of the shipping and customs goes smoothly with no real delay. We aren't worried too much about the boat trip but as we have stated many times before customs is what could really cause a delay. 

We are watching the satellite images of the Pacific and their are some storms nothing that looks crazy or anything but does anybody on here have experience with container ships and know what type of storms and or sea conditions could cause a slowdown or re-route during the trip???

As for your other question, it shouldn't take more than a day to unload the tires and sort them out. They will ship out pretty quickly, we know their are a lot of shows coming up and we will do everything we can to get them into everybody's hands as fast as possible.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> Well hopefully not May we are just trying to make sure that any and all delays whether on the water or in customs are accounted for. The earliest container ship we have been able to book so far is next Tuesday. We are still trying to get an earlier one, but so far no luck. The only good news is that they are going to continue to make as many tires as possible for extra until it's time to get them on the boat.
> 
> The timeline is about 20-22 days on the water and 4-10 days average for customs. We are hoping all of the shipping and customs goes smoothly with no real delay. We aren't worried too much about the boat trip but as we have stated many times before customs is what could really cause a delay.
> 
> We are watching the satellite images of the Pacific and their are some storms nothing that looks crazy or anything but does anybody on here have experience with container ships and know what type of storms and or sea conditions could cause a slowdown or re-route during the trip???
> 
> As for your other question, it shouldn't take more than a day to unload the tires and sort them out. They will ship out pretty quickly, we know their are a lot of shows coming up and we will do everything we can to get them into everybody's hands as fast as possible.


Thanks for the expanation, really appreciate it.


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Voodoo64 said:


> View attachment 625198
> I got rims no tires called Coker there out they can't keep up


I didn't have a problem getting mine from summit just the other week.


----------



## dj short dog

Premium Sportway said:


> Well hopefully not May we are just trying to make sure that any and all delays whether on the water or in customs are accounted for. The earliest container ship we have been able to book so far is next Tuesday. We are still trying to get an earlier one, but so far no luck. The only good news is that they are going to continue to make as many tires as possible for extra until it's time to get them on the boat.
> 
> The timeline is about 20-22 days on the water and 4-10 days average for customs. We are hoping all of the shipping and customs goes smoothly with no real delay. We aren't worried too much about the boat trip but as we have stated many times before customs is what could really cause a delay.
> 
> We are watching the satellite images of the Pacific and their are some storms nothing that looks crazy or anything but does anybody on here have experience with container ships and know what type of storms and or sea conditions could cause a slowdown or re-route during the trip???
> 
> As for your other question, it shouldn't take more than a day to unload the tires and sort them out. They will ship out pretty quickly, we know their are a lot of shows coming up and we will do everything we can to get them into everybody's hands as fast as possible.


Usually a catagory 2 & above hurricane or really dense fog will cause a re-route or hold a vessel at port. Anything else they can usually go through it.


----------



## Premium Sportway

dj short dog said:


> Usually a catagory 2 & above hurricane or really dense fog will cause a re-route or hold a vessel at port. Anything else they can usually go through it.


Cool thanks.

We should be good to go from what I can tell. Been researching it today and apparently Typhoon season on that side of the world begins in May and Hurricane season for the west coast of the US begins in June. I guess we are in the "calm before the storm" period right now.


----------



## dj short dog

Premium Sportway said:


> Cool thanks.
> 
> We should be good to go from what I can tell. Been researching it today and apparently Typhoon season on that side of the world begins in May and Hurricane season for the west coast of the US begins in June. I guess we are in the "calm before the storm" period right now.


:x:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Just drop of my set in Hawaii along the way.... Lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Daddy ooo said:


> If these new 5-20,s are anything like the original,s. Rule #1 is never ever not have a spare on board. Rolled on them for years trust me. Still have a brand new OG set.


Can we get an additional tire are presale price since there was delays?


----------



## MR.59

rollinoldskoo said:


> Can we get an additional tire are presale price since there was delays?


GOOD QUESTION,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59

SOUNDS LIKE WE ARE CLOSER!:h5:


----------



## lone star

Dam seems like some fools dont want to see yall come thru...


----------



## Voodoo64

LALO said:


> Why would you want to put chokers on those beauty's?


 My car sitting on jack stands lol


----------



## Voodoo64

:biggrin: thanx



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Them ingrave XLaced Rims are ballin.


----------



## Duez

rollinoldskoo said:


> Can we get an additional tire are presale price since there was delays?


I say because of the delays, 10% discounts for life to anybody who preordered.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Lord Duez said:


> I say because of the delays, 10% discounts for life to anybody who preordered.


I am good with that, lol.


----------



## LALO

soccorjimmy said:


> I am good with that, lol.


X2


----------



## pancho pistolas

soccorjimmy said:


> I am good with that, lol.


 shoulda had some Mexicans on the delivery , the Paisas woulda swam all night . 5.20s woulda been here already , Hurricaes aint shit .


----------



## Goku

^^^mods have been notified for racism


----------



## MR.59

pancho pistolas said:


> shoulda had some Mexicans on the delivery , the Paisas woulda swam all night . 5.20s woulda been here already , Hurricaes aint shit .


mexiCAN


----------



## danny_boy_65

1sick2kacr said:


> I didn't have a problem getting mine from summit just the other week.


:facepalm:


----------



## SLW N LW

*I will continue to wait. Luv the oldschool.
*


----------



## pancho pistolas

Goku said:


> ^^^mods have been notified for racism


 im a Mexican , you snitch , pinche sensitive vato , don't get buttHurt GOGU . take chill pastilla , relax your Crack , ease up on the Café junior :rofl:


----------



## Goku

pancho pistolas said:


> im a Mexican , you snitch , pinche sensitive vato , don't get buttHurt GOGU . take chill pastilla , relax your Crack , ease up on the Café junior :rofl:


:biggrin: okay 

I'll take a my depositorio


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> I say because of the delays, 10% discounts for life to anybody who preordered.





soccorjimmy said:


> I am good with that, lol.





LALO said:


> X2


We don't blame you guys for asking, but we are not going to be able to do that. If we did that you would end up with 10% off of nothing since we would be out of business. :tears:


----------



## LALO

Premium Sportway said:


> We don't blame you guys for asking, but we are not going to be able to do that. If we did that you would end up with 10% off of nothing since we would be out of business. :tears:


That's okay I will still be a loyal customer for the Premium Sportways!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

1sick2kacr said:


> I didn't have a problem getting mine from summit just the other week.


and they actually exist :rimshot:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

LALO said:


> That's okay I will still be a loyal customer for the Premium Sportways!


X2


----------



## 1SEXY80

Ill roll both. 
Cokers and eventually the premiums.


----------



## big al 54

LALO said:


> That's okay I will still be a loyal customer for the Premium Sportways!


X520


----------



## Duez

Dreamer62 said:


> I haven't driven on them over 45 minutes one way, but these were tested on my daily driver so I drive on them for as much as 300 miles total in a day.


How's the treadwear? These getting bald yet?


----------



## MR.59

LALO said:


> I will be a loyal customer for the Premium Sportways!


X 13 X 5.20`S


----------



## FREAKY TALES

MR.59 said:


> X 13 X 5.20`S


Slim trim baby!!!


----------



## soccorjimmy

I was hoping the Easter bunny would have some 5.20's, lol. JIMMY


----------



## 1sick2kacr

soccorjimmy said:


> I was hoping the Easter bunny would have some 5.20's, lol. JIMMY


Easter Bunny= Mythical creature........hmmm


----------



## MR.59

:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.


----------



## 63 VERT

Premium Sportway said:


> Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 627582
> 
> View attachment 627583
> 
> View attachment 627584
> 
> View attachment 627585
> 
> View attachment 627586






Hell yeah


----------



## LALO

63 VERT said:


> Hell yeah


Hell yeah! X2


----------



## FREAKY TALES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soccorjimmy

Very Cool, cant wait. JIMMY


----------



## OGJordan

So how's the schedule holding then? This puts you getting tires out by?????


----------



## MR.59

THE FRONT STACK LOOKS LIKE MINE!
NO MORE DRIED OUT 30 YOU OLD TIRES FOR ME! 
CAN`T WAIT TO RACKEM AND STACKEM IN MY STORAGE!


----------



## SLW N LW

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

sweet jesus


----------



## BIG RED

Gawd damn that's fucking awesome. Can't wait to touch these fucking tires and get them mounted on my tru's :fool2:


----------



## Daddy ooo

BIG RED said:


> Gawd damn that's fucking awesome. Can't wait to touch these fucking tires and get them mounted on my tru's :fool2:


 5-20,s on True,s. That,s some cool shit O G


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

If we gettin the yellow wrapped ones..where the other ones goin... I thought u were the only ones selling these...are ALL those other non wrapped tires goin to big distribution companies...but i can't wait to get my set an put em on my Dz.


----------



## SLW N LW

*Putting mine on my just redone 45 spoke tru Spokes!*


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> So how's the schedule holding then? This puts you getting tires out by?????


Still in the late April window. Customs is still the unknown, but the tires will be here in late April.


----------



## Premium Sportway

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> If we gettin the yellow wrapped ones..where the other ones goin... I thought u were the only ones selling these...are ALL those other non wrapped tires goin to big distribution companies...but i can't wait to get my set an put em on my Dz.


If you mean the non-wrapped ones on the big tall racks, those are totally different tires either their own or for some other client, they make thousands of tires a day. 

Unless you mean the first 2 pictures showing our tires. That's just to show that it is our tires being wrapped in yellow plastic.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:boink::yes::thumbsup::run:





Premium Sportway said:


> Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 627582
> 
> View attachment 627583
> 
> View attachment 627584
> 
> View attachment 627585
> 
> View attachment 627586


----------



## OGJordan

Premium Sportway said:


> Still in the late April window. Customs is still the unknown, but the tires will be here in late April.


So it would be reasonable to assume that if you ordered tires, you would have them before, say, May 10th?


----------



## MR.59

SLW N LW said:


> View attachment 627668
> 
> *Putting mine on my just redone 45 spoke tru Spokes!*


THOSE 14`S ?
I GOT SOME , INEED MADE INTO 13`S. WE`LL BE GETTING THEM DROPPED OFF REAL SOON SO WE CAN HAVE THEN IN TIME


----------



## Daddy ooo

SLW N LW said:


> View attachment 627668
> 
> *Putting mine on my just redone 45 spoke tru Spokes!*


 Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 627582
> 
> View attachment 627583
> 
> View attachment 627584
> 
> View attachment 627585
> 
> View attachment 627586


BEEN WORTH THE WAIT! THAT`S ALL I GOTTA SAY.


----------



## UCE*EP

Premium Sportway said:


> Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.
> 
> nice!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 627582
> 
> View attachment 627583
> 
> View attachment 627584
> 
> View attachment 627585
> 
> View attachment 627586



:thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

MR.59 said:


> THOSE 14`S ?
> I GOT SOME , INEED MADE INTO 13`S. WE`LL BE GETTING THEM DROPPED OFF REAL SOON SO WE CAN HAVE THEN IN TIME



Yeah those 14's. I like that oldschool on 5:20's

13's look great too!:thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

Daddy ooo said:


> Very nice. :thumbsup:



Thx.


----------



## Hydrohype

Are you guys talking about Real P.S. 5/20's same cut, same size as the old day's? or the coker 5/20's ? 
if so, How much for a set of for, and how long of a wait will to ship to LA?


----------



## BIG RED

:banghead:


----------



## KURSED1

Premium Sportway said:


> Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 627582
> 
> View attachment 627583
> 
> View attachment 627584
> 
> View attachment 627585
> 
> View attachment 627586


FUCKING SWEET


----------



## OGJordan

Hydrohype said:


> Are you guys talking about Real P.S. 5/20's same cut, same size as the old day's? or the coker 5/20's ?
> if so, How much for a set of for, and how long of a wait will to ship to LA?


Have you read ANYTHING in this topic?


----------



## lowc

Hope they get here for the mesa show!!!


----------



## lowc

can't wait to slap these bad boys on these


----------



## MR.59

Hydrohype said:


> Are you guys talking about Real P.S. 5/20's same cut, same size as the old day's? or the coker 5/20's ?
> if so, How much for a set of for, and how long of a wait will to ship to LA?


BEEN IN THE "GLASSHOUSE FEST" TOO LONG MY FRIEND
PM ME AND I`LL BRING YOU UP TO SPEED
SO YOU CAN PLACE YOUR ORDER FOR TIRES


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Hydrohype said:


> Are you guys talking about Real P.S. 5/20's same cut, same size as the old day's? or the coker 5/20's ?
> if so, How much for a set of for, and how long of a wait will to ship to LA?


Damn marky, where you been at homie? That glasshouse would look sweet on 520s brother.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

So are all these tires accounted for or will there be extras? For those of us who didn't pre-order?


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> So it would be reasonable to assume that if you ordered tires, you would have them before, say, May 10th?


Man, I would sure hope so. They will be at the Port in LA waaay before that, but once again Customs, Customs, Customs is what could cause a big delay if they hold these things for a while before they release them to us.

We have all the paperwork in order, according to what we have been told to have ready so hopefully they will breeze right through customs. But we just don't know what they will do. :burn:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Hydrohype said:


> Are you guys talking about Real P.S. 5/20's same cut, same size as the old day's? or the coker 5/20's ?
> if so, How much for a set of for, and how long of a wait will to ship to LA?


We just posted pics up on pg. 47 of the production tires that are coming. That should tell you everything you need to know.

Price is $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping. We are in Goleta, CA so you could probably pick-up and save on shipping. 

We got 3 weeks before they arrive at the Port in LA so that would be the earliest they will be available for pick-up or shipping out, again customs could delay the tires being released to us and shipping out to customers.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> So are all these tires accounted for or will there be extras? For those of us who didn't pre-order?


There are a couple hundred extra coming. The factory kept making tires until it was time to load up and ship out the short-shipment.


----------



## Duez

Premium Sportway said:


> Man, I would sure hope so. They will be at the Port in LA waaay before that, but once again Customs, Customs, Customs is what could cause a big delay if they hold these things for a while before they release them to us.
> 
> We have all the paperwork in order, according to what we have been told to have ready so hopefully they will breeze right through customs. But we just don't know what they will do. :burn:


Put them in the gas tank holmes. :shh:


----------



## 8t4mc

Premium Sportway said:


> There are a couple hundred extra coming. The factory kept making tires until it was time to load up and ship out the short-shipment.


Kool


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> Put them in the gas tank holmes. :shh:


We'd rather put them on some drug dealers cigarette boat so they would get here faster.


----------



## soccorjimmy

i am having sleepless nights knowing that they are on there way over. This month is going to be the longest month of the year, lol. JIMMY


----------



## MR.59

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818

soccorjimmy said:


> i am having sleepless nights knowing that they are on there way over. This month is going to be the longest month of the year, lol. JIMMY


Tell me about it bro... I've been sitting on a new set of 13's for 3 months waiting on these tires... Ready to mount them on my 60 rag... Almost went for the cokers but the homie Freaky Tales convinced me to wait... He says these tires are worth waiting for...


----------



## JOHN818

MR.59 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up MR 59. How you been bro.


----------



## MR.59

JOHN818 said:


> What's up MR 59. How you been bro.


THINGS ARE GOOD, 
ME TOO WAITIN ON THEM TIRES.


----------



## low4ever

lowc said:


> View attachment 627825
> View attachment 627825
> can't wait to slap these bad boys on these


What kind of wheels are these LOWC?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Premium Sportway said:


> We just posted pics up on pg. 47 of the production tires that are coming. That should tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> Price is $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping. We are in Goleta, CA so you could probably pick-up and save on shipping.
> 
> We got 3 weeks before they arrive at the Port in LA so that would be the earliest they will be available for pick-up or shipping out, *again customs could delay the tires being released to us* and shipping out to customers.


I raised this potential issue before but some smart person here (I dont remember who and dont care to go back and look) said customs was NOT GOING TO BE A PROBLEM! 

:ugh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

low4ever said:


> What kind of wheels are these LOWC?





Look like chinas!


----------



## BIG E 602

customs can always be a problem, never know what might happen, containers are always gettin held up for something, & not to mention the dock workers too, i got homies that are longshoreman, wow they tell me some crazy stories, everyone hope 4 the best!


----------



## 64 For Life

BIG E 602 said:


> customs can always be a problem, never know what might happen, containers are always gettin held up for something, & not to mention the dock workers too, i got homies that are longshoreman, wow they tell me some crazy stories, everyone hope 4 the best!


I would hold up a whole container of 5.20's if I knew where they were at, lol. :guns:
J/K


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

So,

Now that we can assume that people can't get refunds ...

What will happen if Customs seises the tires as nonconforming goods before they enter the stream of commerce. 

:scrutinize:


----------



## OGJordan

How are they non confirming?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TokenWhiteBoy said:


> So,
> 
> Now that we can assume that people can't get refunds ...
> 
> What will happen if Customs seises the tires as nonconforming goods before they enter the stream of commerce.
> 
> :scrutinize:



FCE?


----------



## ABRAXASS

TokenWhiteBoy said:


> So,
> 
> Now that we can assume that people can't get refunds ...
> 
> What will happen if Customs seises the tires as nonconforming goods before they enter the stream of commerce.
> 
> :scrutinize:


Lifes a risk carnal.........


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 627582
> 
> View attachment 627583
> 
> View attachment 627584
> 
> View attachment 627585
> 
> View attachment 627586


Nice


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

OGJordan said:


> How are they non confirming?


I think the troll asked a hypothetical question!


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I think the troll asked a hypothetical question!


DON`T THINK THERE WILL BE ANY ISSUES. TIRES WILL BE HERE SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## Premium Sportway

TokenWhiteBoy said:


> So,
> 
> Now that we can assume that people can't get refunds ...
> 
> What will happen if Customs seises the tires as nonconforming goods before they enter the stream of commerce.
> 
> :scrutinize:


They are fully DOT certified and have all the required markings on them, otherwise we wouldn't have been able to make them since all the DOT and NHTSA required stuff has to be molded into the sidewall(s) during production. In fact they are over-certified to a degree, we went above and beyond what is required for a vintage bias-ply tire, these have some certifications that are only required by law for radials.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> They are fully DOT certified and have all the required markings on them, otherwise we wouldn't have been able to make them since all the DOT and NHTSA required stuff has to be molded into the sidewall(s) during production. In fact they are over-certified to a degree, we went above and beyond what is required for a vintage bias-ply tire, these have some certifications that are only required by law for radials.


Werd


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama:BUMP


----------



## lo4lyf

How many miles should these tires expect to get before there bald on a heavy car?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> They are fully DOT certified and have all the required markings on them, otherwise we wouldn't have been able to make them since all the DOT and NHTSA required stuff has to be molded into the sidewall(s) during production. In fact they are over-certified to a degree, we went above and beyond what is required for a vintage bias-ply tire, these have some certifications that are only required by law for radials.


:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

Premium Sportway said:


> Here ya go fellas! The tires have been loaded and shipped. Here's some pics they sent us showing the tires being loaded into the container. The ones wrapped in yellow are ours.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 627582
> 
> View attachment 627583
> 
> View attachment 627584
> 
> View attachment 627585
> 
> View attachment 627586


CANT WAIT!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lo4lyf said:


> How many miles should these tires expect to get before there bald on a heavy car?


Well, the homie dreamer 62 and I have put about 3000 miles on the tires and still look like new aside from his car needing proper alignment and my car having extended a-arms. I think personally the tires would give a good 20-30k miles on a stock medium weight car, now if youre putting them on a lifted car, that's all gonna vary depending on the weight of the car, lifted or not, has proper alignment or not, if lifted, then depending on the weight of the trunk, etc etc etc. I mean, even radials say 30,50,70k miles but in reality, its not possible on a lowrider, specially on a heavy or lifted car. My .02 cents.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> Still in the late April window. Customs is still the unknown, but the tires will be here in late April.


Is it late April yet, lol?


----------



## 64 For Life

lowc said:


> View attachment 627825
> View attachment 627825
> can't wait to slap these bad boys on these


Those look nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64 For Life

FREAKY TALES said:


> Well, the homie dreamer 62 and I have put about 3000 miles on the tires and still look like new aside from his car needing proper alignment and my car having extended a-arms. I think personally the tires would give a good 20-30k miles on a stock medium weight car, now if youre putting them on a lifted car, that's all gonna vary depending on the weight of the car, lifted or not, has proper alignment or not, if lifted, then depending on the weight of the trunk, etc etc etc. I mean, even radials say 30,50,70k miles but in reality, its not possible on a lowrider, specially on a heavy or lifted car. My .02 cents.


Makes me want to order some. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

lo4lyf said:


> How many miles should these tires expect to get before there bald on a heavy car?





FREAKY TALES said:


> Well, the homie dreamer 62 and I have put about 3000 miles on the tires and still look like new aside from his car needing proper alignment and my car having extended a-arms. I think personally the tires would give a good 20-30k miles on a stock medium weight car, now if youre putting them on a lifted car, that's all gonna vary depending on the weight of the car, lifted or not, has proper alignment or not, if lifted, then depending on the weight of the trunk, etc etc etc. I mean, even radials say 30,50,70k miles but in reality, its not possible on a lowrider, specially on a heavy or lifted car. My .02 cents.


I think you nailed it Freaky. :thumbsup:

This is a difficult question to answer due to all of the variables involved with the different types of lowriders out there that Freaky Tales mentioned. Real world use is what will best answer your question as we go forward. The manufacturer builds them to our standard, along with complying to the DOT and NHTSA standards, but just like Radials the numbers only apply if the tires are used according to their correct fitment. Once you start overloading them, extending a-arms and 3 wheelin' and shit only real world use will give you and us a better idea of mileage. So far in the limited testing they are holding up really well and are on part with what we expected.


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Is it late April yet, lol?


In a couple weeks it will be. Let's just hope customs knows that.


----------



## pancho pistolas

it seems a lot of these guys are expecting a Miracle tire , the original Premiums rode ruff but to get the "look" I didn't care if they rode like shit . hell you could buy a jumbo Michelin if you want , you still might get a blow out . Im more interested in the "Look" . radials look like shit. Premium Sportway all the way ! Don't be a fuckin cry baby , pay the price Bitch ! HAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

pancho pistolas said:


> it seems a lot of these guys are expecting a Miracle tire , the original Premiums rode ruff but to get the "look" I didn't care if they rode like shit . hell you could buy a jumbo Michelin if you want , you still might get a blow out . Im more interested in the "Look" . radials look like shit. Premium Sportway all the way ! Don't be a fuckin cry baby , pay the price Bitch ! HAHAHAHA :rofl:


Or pay double for the Ogs. Got a set for 1200 if anyone is interested.


----------



## MR.59

I DON`T CARE ABOUT THE "MILEAGE THE TIRES GET"
I`M BUYING THE LOOK, IF I BUY NEW TIRES EVERY YEAR, SO BE IT.
WHAT EVER IT COSTS TO ROLL THE "NEW" 5.20 TIRES, THAT`S WHAT I`M GOING DO.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: Thats like asking what gas mileage your Low Low gets... or trying to get a wheel alignment done on a lifted low low, Who gives a F#[email protected] its a Lowrider! lol! Just roll and buy more when they wear out! :rofl: 





Premium Sportway said:


> I think you nailed it Freaky. :thumbsup:
> 
> This is a difficult question to answer due to all of the variables involved with the different types of lowriders out there that Freaky Tales mentioned. Real world use is what will best answer your question as we go forward. The manufacturer builds them to our standard, along with complying to the DOT and NHTSA standards, but just like Radials the numbers only apply if the tires are used according to their correct fitment. Once you start overloading them, extending a-arms and 3 wheelin' and shit only real world use will give you and us a better idea of mileage. So far in the limited testing they are holding up really well and are on part with what we expected.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

To the top for the faituenis


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> Or pay double for the Ogs. Got a set for 1200 if anyone is interested.


Photos and condition?

You got my number Geezus ...


----------



## Duez

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> :thumbsup: Thats like asking what gas mileage your Low Low gets... or trying to *get a wheel alignment done* on a lifted low low, Who gives a F#[email protected] its a Lowrider! lol! Just roll and buy more when they wear out! :rofl:


Lowriders don't have to be crappy cars. My lifted Lincoln's tires are straight. There's guy on here that can melt a whitewall on a 155r14. Thats my next option if these 520's wear out too quick.


----------



## manu samoa

MR.59 said:


> I DON`T CARE ABOUT THE "MILEAGE THE TIRES GET"
> I`M BUYING THE LOOK, IF I BUY NEW TIRES EVERY YEAR, SO BE IT.
> WHAT EVER IT COSTS TO ROLL THE "NEW" 5.20 TIRES, THAT`S WHAT I`M GOING DO.


X 520 !!!!!


----------



## DOMREP64

MR.59 said:


> I DON`T CARE ABOUT THE "MILEAGE THE TIRES GET"
> I`M BUYING THE LOOK, IF I BUY NEW TIRES EVERY YEAR, SO BE IT.
> WHAT EVER IT COSTS TO ROLL THE "NEW" 5.20 TIRES, THAT`S WHAT I`M GOING DO.


:thumbsup:


----------



## soccorjimmy

I have yet roll on a set, but have heard that these are the best for that lowrider look. Any way to make mine stand out from the rest. JIMMY


----------



## lone star

soccorjimmy said:


> I have yet roll on a set, but have heard that these are the best for that lowrider look. Any way to make mine stand out from the rest. JIMMY


put em on a nissa sentra


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

:roflmao: . . . . Or put two spacers on your wheels instead of one :thumbsup:



lone star said:


> put em on a nissa sentra


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

deejay3rd said:


> :roflmao: . . . . Or put two spacers on your wheels instead of one :thumbsup:


Two spacer!

LMAO

:rofl:


----------



## lowc

Any updates on da tires?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> Any updates on da tires?


They are arriving not this upcoming week but next week. When they get released to us from customs is unknown, hopefully quickly.:x:


----------



## soccorjimmy

Sooooo, getting them to Chicago by May 3rd is out the window at this point? JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Sooooo, getting them to Chicago by May 3rd is out the window at this point? JIMMY


Don't know yet. They will be at the dock with plenty of time to spare, but that means nothing if they get held up in customs.


----------



## 1SEXY80

:facepalm:


----------



## pancho pistolas

Radials look like shit , Bzump


----------



## 817.TX.

Have you guys not signed a power of attorney over to a freight broker to pre clear customs?? :nicoderm:


----------



## Premium Sportway

817.TX. said:


> Have you guys not signed a power of attorney over to a freight broker to pre clear customs?? :nicoderm:


All required paperwork has been done and double/triple checked. We've done everything we can on our end to make this go through smoothly.


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## DOMREP64

IIMPALAA said:


> ttt



:thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy

What is the difference on height form a 5.20 to a 155/80/13?


----------



## azmobn06

:h5:


----------



## aphustle

:420:


im gettin old over here.,,.,.

cant wait to see these in person.,.,


keep us updated!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Evening of April 17, 2013

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## aphustle

Aztlan_Exile said:


>



That looks like my cuzzin ...ima hit him up n see how the 520s looking


----------



## big al 54

are you going to be making 5-20 x 15 or 5-60x15 in the future


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Evening of April 17, 2013
> 
> :drama:


+Day


----------



## Premium Sportway

big al 54 said:


> are you going to be making 5-20 x 15 or 5-60x15 in the future


If there is demand it is something we would do. Have a had about a dozen calls about making 15's so their is some interest.

Nothing really in the plans at this point though, as all our focus is on the 13's and 14's which are more popular.


----------



## Premium Sportway

genuinechevy said:


> What is the difference on height form a 5.20 to a 155/80/13?


I think it's about a 1/2 inch difference either way. 

Kind of hard to answer since the technical specs allow for a good mount of tolerances for tire companies to build their tires yet still be labeled as a certain size. The Uniroyal Tigerpaw radials that seem to be popular at the moment are a good example. Those tires are about as wide as a 175 yet are still called a 155, compared to like a Firestone FR380 you can see the difference in width easily.

Also if you go by the technical definition of how the aspect ratio (height) is figured the 155/80/13 should be taller than the 5.20-13, but in reality the 5.20-13 will be taller than most if not all radials


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

Are these tires forsale on the market yet im looking for a set


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RAY RAY said:


> Are these tires forsale on the market yet im looking for a set


Not yet. Shipment doesn't arrive until next week then we have to wait and see how the customs crap shakes out.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Do you have a date for next week? JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Do you have a date for next week? JIMMY


ETA on the boat as of now says the 25th. We'll have to see how long the customs stuff takes after that. Anybody know how long it takes just to unload the boat?


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> ETA on the boat as of now says the 25th. We'll have to see how long the customs stuff takes after that. Anybody know how long it takes just to unload the boat?


Depend on where they put your can on the ship. If it's on the top layers I'd say a couple hours to if it's deep down who knows. I think they can unload and load a ship in a 24 hour period. 

The waiting part that comes into play is not really the unloading of the ship but the appointment set for the truck to go pick up the can. Hopefully who ever you guys have used to get the can shipped can get there truck into the port quick after the can has been unloaded from the ship and onto a truck headed your way.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Depend on where they put your can on the ship. If it's on the top layers I'd say a couple hours to if it's deep down who knows. I think they can unload and load a ship in a 24 hour period.
> 
> The waiting part that comes into play is not really the unloading of the ship but the appointment set for the truck to go pick up the can. Hopefully who ever you guys have used to get the can shipped can get there truck into the port quick after the can has been unloaded from the ship and onto a truck headed your way.


Not really worried about the freight forwarded, they're supposed to be able to pick up the container within hours of it being released from customs. The only thing they wait on is for the customs and whatever other port fees and stuff are paid by us before they can pick up the container and haul it over to us. Customs and the DOT if they hold them up in customs longer to check them are still our big remaining concerns. Not just the wait but every day they are held up adds more fees we have to pay on top of it all.


----------



## 817.TX.

Premium Sportway said:


> Not really worried about the freight forwarded, they're supposed to be able to pick up the container within hours of it being released from customs. The only thing they wait on is for the customs and whatever other port fees and stuff are paid by us before they can pick up the container and haul it over to us. Customs and the DOT if they hold them up in customs longer to check them are still our big remaining concerns. Not just the wait but every day they are held up adds more fees we have to pay on top of it all.


I think you get up to 7 days until the fees start to kick in!! :nicoderm:


----------



## soccorjimmy

Lets hope they put them near the front on the top, lol. The anticipation is killing me, cant wait to get these bad boys. JIMMY


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Not really worried about the freight forwarded, they're supposed to be able to pick up the container within hours of it being released from customs. The only thing they wait on is for the customs and whatever other port fees and stuff are paid by us before they can pick up the container and haul it over to us. Customs and the DOT if they hold them up in customs longer to check them are still our big remaining concerns. Not just the wait but every day they are held up adds more fees we have to pay on top of it all.


Thats good then since the clock won't start ticking till the can is off the ship which should not take more then a day. 

I hope the country where the tires where made is not on there high priority list for such for things like drugs and so forth and they rubber stamp it threw with not much hassle :x:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

when they come In Ill take a set of 13's until Im gonna sit back and read


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

Krazy thing is if their available.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> ETA on the boat as of now says the 25th. We'll have to see how long the customs stuff takes after that. Anybody know how long it takes just to unload the boat?


Two more days, lol. Hopefully you get them, then if you ship them out i can roll to my clubs 10 year cookout in style. JIMMY


----------



## Ole School 97

soccorjimmy said:


> Two more days, lol. Hopefully you get them, then if you ship them out i can roll to my clubs 10 year cookout in style. JIMMY


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I thought someo one here said Customs was not going to be an issue at all. :ugh:

I wont bother to go back amd bump the comment though.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I thought someo one here said Customs was not going to be an issue at all. :ugh:
> 
> I wont bother to go back amd bump the comment though.


I don't know who told you that but we hope they are right. According to our freight forwarder we could be looking at up to 3 different possible inspections. Could be just one, two or all three, or if lucky none at all. It's a roll of the dice.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama::run:


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I thought someo one here said Customs was not going to be an issue at all. :ugh:
> 
> I wont bother to go back amd bump the comment though.


it`s should not be an issuse at all, thousands of containers that hit the dock on a weekly bases, unless it has fake coach purses, human traffing, dope, or pepoped household goods, this should go through the xray with no problems, you see all a the fake gucci at the swapmeets, that gets through, these are legit tires, if these get checked by custome, it falls in the small 2 % of containers coming in, they xray, drug sniff , and check the load through means that take me too long to type, to me it`s a remote chache these get help up, and if they do? how long will it take them to see these are just rubber tires? a day? and all the docs are in order?
they got thousands of containers to check, 
so there not going to spend alot of time figuring this out


----------



## dj short dog

MR.59 said:


> it`s should not be an issuse at all, thousands of containers that hit the dock on a weekly bases, unless it has fake coach purses, human traffing, dope, or pepoped household goods, this should go through the xray with no problems, you see all a the fake gucci at the swapmeets, that gets through, these are legit tires, if these get checked by custome, it falls in the small 2 % of containers coming in, they xray, drug sniff , and check the load through means that take me too long to type, to me it`s a remote chache these get help up, and if they do? how long will it take them to see these are just rubber tires? a day? and all the docs are in order?
> they got thousands of containers to check,
> so there not going to spend alot of time figuring this out


2X


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> it`s should not be an issuse at all, thousands of containers that hit the dock on a weekly bases, unless it has fake coach purses, human traffing, dope, or pepoped household goods, this should go through the xray with no problems, you see all a the fake gucci at the swapmeets, that gets through, these are legit tires, if these get checked by custome, it falls in the small 2 % of containers coming in, they xray, drug sniff , and check the load through means that take me too long to type, to me it`s a remote chache these get help up, and if they do? how long will it take them to see these are just rubber tires? a day? and all the docs are in order?
> they got thousands of containers to check,
> so there not going to spend alot of time figuring this out


Problems being that these are a newer shipment, which they supposedly love to stop and check just to make sure. And worse and our big worry the DOT. They held up the sample tires for weeks and almost made us miss the Vegas Show, and we are worried that they may have flagged us.


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Problems being that these are a newer shipment, which they supposedly love to stop and check just to make sure. And worse and our big worry the DOT. They held up the sample tires for weeks and almost made us miss the Vegas Show, and we are worried that they may have flagged us.


i`m not sweating it, show that old paper work from the protyps, these are the final products, bring a prototye, they`ll ee the look, smell, and weight the same


----------



## Premium Sportway

MR.59 said:


> i`m not sweating it, show that old paper work from the protyps, these are the final products, bring a prototye, they`ll ee the look, smell, and weight the same


They have all the relevant paperwork, so does the DOT. The reason why we think they may have flagged us is they did it with the both the sample and early production tires. These will be the third batch and they all have different markings. The samples had no DOT plates, as they were used for the required testing to get the certs. The early production batch were certified but at the standard numbers for load C passenger tires, and this coming full production batch is certified for the new higher numbers that our tire achieved.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I thought someo one here said Customs was not going to be an issue at all. :ugh:
> 
> I wont bother to go back amd bump the comment though.


simon!!

:drama:


----------



## UCETAH

APRIL 25TH THE CONTAINER IS HERE!


----------



## LALO

Is it?


----------



## ernie

just woundering what vessal? i have a friend that works there. she can check the status


----------



## soccorjimmy

LALO said:


> Is it?


Man I hope so,waiting to hear the word from the Premium guys. JIMMY


----------



## LALO

I'm pretty sure they will be too busy to reply because they might be at the dock waiting for them


----------



## OGJordan

Not quite how it works


----------



## soccorjimmy

It sounds good though, lol. JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

UCETAH said:


> APRIL 25TH THE CONTAINER IS HERE!


Almost... according to the tracking it's still a few hours away from pulling into port.


----------



## Premium Sportway

LALO said:


> I'm pretty sure they will be too busy to reply because they might be at the dock waiting for them


We wish. You can't get into the port without proper clearance. We have nothing to do nor any power over the container at this point. The power of attorney was already signed over to the freight forwarder to do their job. All info we get will now come from our freight forwarder agent in regards to what is happening with our shipment and when it will be released or if it will be inspected etc....


----------



## UCETAH

Premium Sportway said:


> Almost... according to the tracking it's still a few hours away from pulling into port.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

dang that sucks if this ship dont land and alot of people will be pissed off:machinegun:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

I don't know what the rush is about. As long as I get my set I'm happy.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Some of us go to car shows and needed them before this weekend's LRM Mesa Show!


----------



## soccorjimmy

Also most of us have paid for our our tires back in February or sooner. This has been a long wait and some of us have to wait for them to be shipped once they are sorted. JIMMY


----------



## Mar64ss

:drama:


----------



## lone star

dam you guys are acting like crackheads forreal. how about a glass of chill the fuck out.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Only update we have so far from our freight forwarder agent is that the container been unloaded from the ship and is in the normal/standard customs line. 

Now it's back to waiting until we get a call that they have been released or will be pulled and inspected.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

i paid for mine at the same time as everyone else. i also have a lo lo that hits shows but i can wait... just me i guess


----------



## pancho pistolas

lone star said:


> dam you guys are acting like crackheads forreal. how about a glass of chill the fuck out.


:rofl:


----------



## lowdeville

ernie said:


> just woundering what vessal? i have a friend that works there. she can check the status


:roflmao:breaking news, a container load of lowrider tires mysteriously disappears from the port of LBC


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> dam you guys are acting like crackheads forreal. how about a glass of chill the fuck out.


La Verdad.....


----------



## UCETAH

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:breaking news, a container load of lowrider tires mysteriously disappears from the port of LBC


 from china to the usa to mexico


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:breaking news, a container load of lowrider tires mysteriously disappears from the port of LBC


:roflmao: aye and ill laugh at the so called trendsetters that got ganked and won't do shit. HUSTLER HARDER









prove us wrong :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

lone star said:


> dam you guys are acting like crackheads forreal. how about a glass of chill the fuck out.


Welcome to the "I want it now" type of world we live in.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

yup. sad :loco::buttkick::facepalm:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama:BUMP


----------



## Ragtop Ted

lone star said:


> dam you guys are acting like crackheads forreal. how about a glass of chill the fuck out.


Lol


----------



## Caddylac

So did everone get jacked or what?


----------



## BIG RED

Caddylac said:


> So did everone get jacked or what?


Yes. :ugh:


----------



## lowc

What's the update on the tires!


----------



## Premium Sportway

lowc said:


> What's the update on the tires!


No update yet, which with our luck probably means they are or will get pulled.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

like Mr Miagi would say, patience Daniel son.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> No update yet, which with our luck probably means they are or will get pulled.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

soccorjimmy said:


> What do you mean by that?


Maybe have DOT check them out.

:dunno:


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> What do you mean by that?





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Maybe have DOT check them out.
> 
> :dunno:


Yes, pulled as in out of the line for inspection. Today's day three or four depending on how you count, so if not out by today or tomorrow the latest, pretty much guaranteed inspection. Since our luck seems to follow Murphy's Law on all these shipments, we have little hope.


----------



## Premium Sportway

FREAKY TALES said:


> like Mr Miagi would say, patience Daniel son.


Good words but honestly PATIENCE SUCKS! Lol

These guys have been waiting for 3 months and we have been waiting for 3 1/2 years!!!!

We have been held hostage for the last month. At least we could yell at the factory for bumping us and get their asses in gear. You can't yell at the ship's captain to hit the gas and go faster, and you can't yell at port workers and customs to go faster either.


----------



## D-Cheeze

good things come to those who wait ........sad but true 
my old boss used to say you get thingseither 

high quailty .....
fast ......
cheap .....

but you only get to choose 2 of the 3 
lol 


Premium Sportway said:


> Good words but honestly PATIENCE SUCKS! Lol
> 
> These guys have been waiting for 3 months and we have been waiting for 3 1/2 years!!!!
> 
> We have been held hostage for the last month. At least we could yell at the factory for bumping us and get their asses in gear. You can't yell at the ship's captain to hit the gas and go faster, and you can't yell at port workers and customs to go faster either.


----------



## azmobn06

Great finally meeting you!

Can't wait to get a set (or 2) for my caddy.


----------



## azmobn06

I meant meeting PREMIUM SPORTWAY at the Mesa Super Show!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Fotos o no paso!

:scrutinize:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fotos o no paso!
> 
> :scrutinize:


:h5:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yep good shit.


----------



## B DOG

The funny thing is the guys hating will the first in line when they come in.


----------



## Caddylac

Nobodys hating? Just want to see the tires so we can buy tgem


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Caddylac said:


> Nobodys hating? Just want to see the tires so we can buy tgem


correct brother:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I saw an ad in" lowrider scene " magazine why are these tires being advertised if they are not even accessible ?


TopDogg was timing that ad and the story he did for Lowrider Scene magazine to coincide with the arrival and launch of the tires, but when we got bumped during production which has led to the tires being a month late it screwed everything up. I think it was too late for them to make any changes to the layout.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Sorry I don't want to sound ignorant but I did go back and read all the previous posts and the previous thread but did you guys end up making these tires with the original molds or did you end up making new ones? Would these tires be considered repop og 5.20's?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

46'Areosedan said:


> Sorry I don't want to sound ignorant but I did go back and read all the previous posts and the previous thread but did you guys end up making these tires with the original molds or did you end up making new ones? Would these tires be considered repop og 5.20's?


Asking questions that have been answered is not allowed on this thread!

You make people upset. Even MODs


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Ok I'll go back and read thru it again.


----------



## dj short dog

46'Areosedan said:


> Sorry I don't want to sound ignorant but I did go back and read all the previous posts and the previous thread but did you guys end up making these tires with the original molds or did you end up making new ones? Would these tires be considered repop og 5.20's?


Here you go......you won't find it in this post because it was actually answered on a different post.....

I would say yes, these would be considered re-pops of the OG Premium Sportways 5.20's since they are made from new molds.



Premium Sportway said:


> We made new molds. In the end it was the way to go, as the old molds were pretty beat up. When you see the new tires you will notice that the lettering on the sidewall and all the other details are much better.
> 
> As for the name and other legal issues, that has been handled. It was one of the main reasons we went underground.



Go here for more info..... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/349233-premium-sportway-rebirth-legend.html


----------



## soccorjimmy

Whats the status on the first batch, did they pass inspection? JIMMY


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Ok cool. Thanks for the reply. I actually didn't know about that other thread.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Premium Sportway said:


> TopDogg was timing that ad and the story he did for Lowrider Scene magazine to coincide with the arrival and launch of the tires, but when we got bumped during production which has led to the tires being a month late it screwed everything up. I think it was too late for them to make any changes to the layout.


Thanks for answering my question , I'd like a set when they arrive


----------



## TopDogg

When I wrote the Premium Sportway article in LowRider Scene Magazine, it had to be shortened due to other features being placed in the magazine. All of you now have the oppurtunity to read the article right here. This may clear up some issues and may allow you to understand how difficult it was for two unique men to undertake the task of remaking a 25 plus year old tire we all want for our rides. The tires will be here shortly and just like I was amazed at first glance and excited to mount them on my spokes, you will be too. Keep the negativity out of this tread and be prepared for a great looking tire. 

 *The Premium Sportway Story*

Severalmonths ago, I attended a car show in Las Vegas, NV, little did I know that Iwould meet two gentlemen would eventually become friends and who would allow meto “Test Drive” their product, “The New Premium Sportway Tire”. I met Jason Dave, a tile contractor from SantaBarbara, CA and Jonah D' Errico, from Florida. After shooting several pictures of the Premium Sportway 5.20 tire, Jasonasked if I liked his product. I wasamazed at how well the tire looked and how it truly resembled the OG Premium Sportwaytire from 25 years ago. Because I was sointrigued with the tire, Jason decided to spend some time with me and explainhow difficult it was to bring the Premium Sportway tire back to life. Jason had always liked lowriders and owns a1964 Impala SS 409, and a 1962 Impala convertible. Since he liked the “OG”style of lowriders, he wanted a set of 5.20 bias ply tires. Atthe time, (2009), the only two available options in a bias ply tire was topurchase the Coker Premium Sport or locate an original Premium Sportway tires,at a cost of nearly $1000 for NOS tires. He chose the least expensive Coker Premium Sport and rode on them for afew years. Jason chose the Coker tireand liked the fact that he was rolling on 5.20’s, but was not totally satisfiedbecause the tire did not resemble the squared-look that the OG Premium Sportway. Jason had also experienced several tirefailures, and one of his club members had more than 6 failures. Most of the issues seemed to be with the reartires, where the weight of hydraulic equipment and batteries were located. The most common failures were sidewallsplitting between the whitewall and the blackwall, or blistering in thatgeneral area. While none of the failuresresulted in blowouts, they were, nonetheless, tires that had failed. Jason acknowledges that all lowriders knowthey are overloading their tires, and he in no way blames Coker for any of thetire failures he incurred. Still,something had to be done to get the look we all desperately wanted, with thesafety and durability we all needed. Thefollowing is a brief history on how this sought after 5.20 tire, was remade, in99% of its original state. Jason saidthe journey, with regards to making this tire available to lowriderseverywhere, was a long one and it was filled with lies, deceit, andmis-information. Jason was quick to addthat he and Jonah had absolutely no tire manufacturing experience whatsoeverbut were set on bringing back the original lowrider tire. Jason stated, “We aren't suit wearingcorporate guys sitting behind a desk, we are the same as you, we are the guys whowork on our cars until the early hours of the morning wrenching or cleaning toget them ready for a show or a cruise…. You will see us at shows, on thestreets, and everywhere lowriders gather.” The original Premium Sportway tread design was patented on October 8,1957 by Frederick E. Buddenhagen and Eugene A. Roberts, assignors to theArmstrong Rubber Company. It was a revolutionarydesign, as all other tires previous to this had a block style tread patternthat were noisy, and didn't offer much in the way of traction. This newtread design had a continuous circumferential expanding rib, separated byrelatively wide grooves, which also extend around the circumference of thetire. This new tread design greatlyreduced the noise of previous tire designs, but still created a soft whiningsound that we all know and love! ArmstrongTire and Rubber Company came into play in 1912, when businessman George F.Armstrong began marketing a private brand of tire bearing his name in the NewYork and New Jersey area. Armstrong trademarked the name “Sportway”, sometimein the 1950's, and continued to make those and other bias ply tires until theywere bought by investors in 1987. TheArmstrong plant later became known as Condere Corporation manufacturingCompany. In 1988, Armstrong, and itsother 5 tire plants were bought by Pirelli Tire Company. Condere/Fidelity continued to make bias plypassenger car tires but the economy was sluggish and competition was high,leaving no alternative but to close the plant. All of the molds and equipment are still there, but according to a TitanTire employee, the Premium Sportway molds were moved to Des Moines around 2006. Several people said they knew where the5.20 molds were, but they later learned that no one had a clue as to where the originalPremium Sportway 5.20 molds were located. In late 2009, Jason learned that the Denman Tire Company in Ohio madethe Premium Sport tires for Coker. He gotin touch with the Vice President of sales for Denman, and explained the issues lowriderenthusiasts were having. He asked whatcould be done to make the tires stronger. Jason was told that the only way to make tiresstronger was to make their weight capacity stronger and the only way to do thatwould be to add more plys to the tire carcass, unfortunately, more plies addedmore heat. More heat is bad for a tire,and the hotter it gets, the more likely it is to fail and possibly blowout. Bias tires today are ply rated. So a tire with two plys is rated as a fourply tire. A four ply tire is rated as a six ply, and so forth. Jason contacted Coker Tire to discuss thepossibility of making a stronger true four ply tire, his requests were heardbut no changes were made. While all thisis going down, Jonah D' Errico, was talking to a guy with Goodyear Tire Companyabout making tires. He was advised thatno tire company was interested in re-making an obsolete tire, especially onewith no application. There are no new cars being made that came equipped with13” tires, let alone bias plys. Jasonlater met a man who sold the original Premium Sportway tires out of his shop inLos Angeles, California. Jason inquiredabout the original 5.20 molds. The man saidthat he knew where the molds were but seemed vague with regards to theirlocation. At this point, he contacted Jonah,a member of the world famous lowrider site called “Lay it Low”. Jason met Jonah in the tire and wheels forumand told him that he had information that the original molds were still around. Both worked together to locate the moldsand hoped to find someone to manufacture the tires. This was the beginning of what was to becomea long journey for both of them. After some investigation, Jason and Jonah contactedthe Titan Tire Corporation (TTC). TTC seemedto recall something about some old tire molds with the name Premium Sportway onthem. They would look into it, and call them back. After several months, nophone call was ever received. Next stopwas to that big tire company in Los Angeles, where Jason admits that it was thebiggest Tire store he had ever seen, and easily one whole city block in size. Hefound a place to park, and went inside to speak to the owner and his son. Jason was advised that they were havingproblems with 5.20 tires blowing out and simply got tired of the hassle of freetire replacement and liability in case someone got hurt due to a defective tire(s). The owner told Jason that in theearly 60's, he was approached by a young kid who was looking for cheap tiresfor his car. The kid made said he wantedhis car to look low. He had a few 5.20 x 14” tires and sold them for next tonothing. Sometime later, the same kid cameback and said his car club loved the look, and wanted to know if there weremore tires available. Pretty soon wordgot around about these tires, and he sold every 5.20 tire in stock. He then contacted Armstrong Tire, and boughtall the tires they had. Once those weregone, he offered to buy the molds from Armstrong, and have the tires madeexclusively for his business. A deal wasreached, and the tires kept coming. This man came to be known as the “PremiumSportway Guy” and claimed ownership to all the molds but did not appear to knowwhere they were located. On the drive back home, Jason and Jonah made the decision to find out whoactually owned the Premium Sportway name. A visit to the United States Patent and Trademark (USPTO) website showedthe name was not owned by anyone. They decided to claim interest in thename. After all, the tire would beworthless without the name, so they began the process to obtain the name. Once they started the paperwork to become thelegal owners of the name, they were met by opposition by someone who said hehad interest in the name Premium Sportway, but could not prove actual ownership. Attempts were made to negotiate with thisindividual but no agreement could be made, the person just did not appear tohave any desire to bring this sought-after tire back to the Lowridingcommunity. Jason said, “We were prettypissed off because we wasted hundreds of dollars and valuable time (years)trying to come to an agreement with this person.” While playing the waiting game, Jason found wherethe original molds were located. His unnamedsource confirmed that 12 Premium Sportway molds were found. He also did not know what condition the moldswere in. Jason figured that out of 12molds, there had to be a few usable ones. Jason contacted a representative for the Titan Tire Company, and told himthat they were in possession of several tire molds that he was interested in buying. Jason was told that he would be contacted ina few days, to confirm that they actually had the molds. Jason received a call a few days later andadvised that Titan did in fact own the molds he was looking for, and they werefor sale. Jason was told there were 12 molds,six 5.60x14, four 5.20x14 and two 5.20x13. Jason was told he could purchase the molds for about 12k, plus hardwarewhich runs about a thousand. Jason said,“This was the beginning of end for us in my mind…..where were we going to find90K?” Jason also learned that severaltire companies were having poor sales due to the economy and not interested in remakingthe 5.20 tire. One day he received anemail from a tire manufacturer who asked how things were going with the 5.20tire issue. Naturally, having been taken advantage of by many players, Jason wasreluctant to talk about anything. For all he knew, this person wanted to makethe tire himself, “The guy politely offered his help, and we politely declined”,Jason said. The last thing they neededwas someone else taking their ideal. Afew months later, Jason recontacted the tire manufacturer and reintroduced himself. He told the tire manufacturer that hewas at the end of his rope and he wanted to hear what they had to say. They spoke for over an hour, and Jason soon realizedthe person on the other end of the telephone was going to be an ally and not acompetitor. Jason was told that the companyspecialized in radial tires for vintage cars, and they offered white and redwall tires for muscle cars and while they were not an absolute manufacturer oftires, they were about to embark on that route, and felt that there would be aplace for them. Jason was told to waitfor another phone call in a few weeks. Again, the waiting game he thought. In the mean-time, Jason went to the USPTOwebsite, paid the fee, and applied for the rights to own Premium Sportway. Although it was a lengthy process, Jasonchecked the USPTO website to see if any opposition was made. After 30 days, Jonah called Jason and bothwaited until the clock ran out. There were no oppositions. A tire manufacturer called Jason and toldhim, “Why not make new molds?” He informed Jason that the original molds wereprobably worn out because they were routinely sandblasted to remove old bits ofrubber and to clean them. All the years of the blasting would wear down thefine details on the tires. Jason was asked to ship them an original 5.20 tire,so they could show the designer what he wanted made. On March 21, 2011, Jason sent the tiremanufacturer a 5.20 tire, and Jonah sent one too. A tire designer, that could reverse engineeran original tire, was hired and transformed the tire image into a CAD drawing,so that a mill could machine blocks of billet steel into a mold. Much toJason’s luck, the tire designer was actually familiar with the original tire. Once the designer saw the tires and confirmedhe could make the tire, Jason and Jonah came to a major turning point. Time after time, numerous drawings weresubmitted to Jonah, and time after time they rejected them, and sent them backwith numerous corrections. The tire designer was starting to lose his patience andwas probably wondering what the heck he gotten himself into. Eventually, the design was nailed and Jonahaccepted it without any corrections. Despitethe antiquated design of the tire, it was nevertheless a complex design. Themold company was not 100% sure they could even do it. So the technical drawingssat there for months while the determination was made if it was feasible.Finally word came back that it was a go! One mold company was going to do the tread,and the other would take care of the sidewall. It was going to be a joint effort.But it added yet another delay. Still, things were really moving forward, andfor the first time during this whole project, Jason and Jonah felt it wasactually going to happen. While themolds were being made, Jason had to contend with some legal issues. A corporationwas formed, and Jason and Jonah officially became Premium Sportway LLC. The trademark filing had gone through, andall that was needed was to file a Statement of Use document. This document is filed the day someone usestheir product for the first time in commerce, or in layman’s terms, the first timethe product is sold. This meant no more paperwork for them, and as soon as theUSPTO reviewed everything, they would be an officially registered trademark. So now wewaited, again. But this time it was different. They saw pictures of the moldand so did a few people on “Lay itLow.com”, then came the picture of the firsttire. The tire was perfect beyond theirimagination. They requested two completesets of tires for road testing, and 3 random ones for laboratory tests. Jonah wanted this tire to be perfect, and itwas. The LasVegas Supershow was only 3 weeks away, and this is where they wanted to debutthe tires. Jason and Jonah arrived at the Super Show and had an amazing responseto their tires. Everyone whosaw the tires was impressed by the look and how well they resembled theoriginal Premium Sportway 5.20. Jasonand Jonah answered questions all day, and the line of people in front of theirbooth was pretty deep. They felt likeall the hard work to make these tires available to the public was well worth it. Jason says, “The tires speak for themselves, and we don’t need do anything with them, other than sell them.” Jason chose several lowriders to install their new tires on their cars. Both selected vehicleshave hydraulic suspensions and both owners drive their cars. While one car owner hops his ride almosteverywhere he goes, the other is not afraid to drive his car everywhere,including many car shows. Both car owners keep in contact with Jason and have expressed their 100% positive approval of the look and feel of the new Premium Sportway 5.20 tire. 
By the timepeople are reading this article in LowRider Scene Magazine, these tires should bea vailable to the public. A pre-paidordering system is currently implemented on WWW.PremiumSportway.com, so that lowridersworldwide can order a TRUE and AUTHENTIC LOOKING “Premium Sportway” 5.20 tirefor their vehicles.


----------



## TopDogg

Do the tires exists? YES THEY DO.


----------



## LALO

:h5:


TopDogg said:


> When I wrote the Premium Sportway article in LowRider Scene Magazine, it had to be shortened due to other features being placed in the magazine. All of you now have the oppurtunity to read the article right here. This may clear up some issues and may allow you to understand how difficult it was for two unique men to undertake the task of remaking a 25 plus year old tire we all want for our rides. The tires will be here shortly and just like I was amazed at first glance and excited to mount them on my spokes, you will be too. Keep the negativity out of this tread and be prepared for a great looking tire.
> 
> *The Premium Sportway Story*
> 
> Severalmonths ago, I attended a car show in Las Vegas, NV, little did I know that Iwould meet two gentlemen would eventually become friends and who would allow meto “Test Drive” their product, “The New Premium Sportway Tire”. I met Jason Dave, a tile contractor from SantaBarbara, CA and Jonah D' Errico, from Florida. After shooting several pictures of the Premium Sportway 5.20 tire, Jasonasked if I liked his product. I wasamazed at how well the tire looked and how it truly resembled the OG Premium Sportwaytire from 25 years ago. Because I was sointrigued with the tire, Jason decided to spend some time with me and explainhow difficult it was to bring the Premium Sportway tire back to life. Jason had always liked lowriders and owns a1964 Impala SS 409, and a 1962 Impala convertible. Since he liked the “OG”style of lowriders, he wanted a set of 5.20 bias ply tires. Atthe time, (2009), the only two available options in a bias ply tire was topurchase the Coker Premium Sport or locate an original Premium Sportway tires,at a cost of nearly $1000 for NOS tires. He chose the least expensive Coker Premium Sport and rode on them for afew years. Jason chose the Coker tireand liked the fact that he was rolling on 5.20’s, but was not totally satisfiedbecause the tire did not resemble the squared-look that the OG Premium Sportway. Jason had also experienced several tirefailures, and one of his club members had more than 6 failures. Most of the issues seemed to be with the reartires, where the weight of hydraulic equipment and batteries were located. The most common failures were sidewallsplitting between the whitewall and the blackwall, or blistering in thatgeneral area. While none of the failuresresulted in blowouts, they were, nonetheless, tires that had failed. Jason acknowledges that all lowriders knowthey are overloading their tires, and he in no way blames Coker for any of thetire failures he incurred. Still,something had to be done to get the look we all desperately wanted, with thesafety and durability we all needed. Thefollowing is a brief history on how this sought after 5.20 tire, was remade, in99% of its original state. Jason saidthe journey, with regards to making this tire available to lowriderseverywhere, was a long one and it was filled with lies, deceit, andmis-information. Jason was quick to addthat he and Jonah had absolutely no tire manufacturing experience whatsoeverbut were set on bringing back the original lowrider tire. Jason stated, “We aren't suit wearingcorporate guys sitting behind a desk, we are the same as you, we are the guys whowork on our cars until the early hours of the morning wrenching or cleaning toget them ready for a show or a cruise…. You will see us at shows, on thestreets, and everywhere lowriders gather.” The original Premium Sportway tread design was patented on October 8,1957 by Frederick E. Buddenhagen and Eugene A. Roberts, assignors to theArmstrong Rubber Company. It was a revolutionarydesign, as all other tires previous to this had a block style tread patternthat were noisy, and didn't offer much in the way of traction. This newtread design had a continuous circumferential expanding rib, separated byrelatively wide grooves, which also extend around the circumference of thetire. This new tread design greatlyreduced the noise of previous tire designs, but still created a soft whiningsound that we all know and love! ArmstrongTire and Rubber Company came into play in 1912, when businessman George F.Armstrong began marketing a private brand of tire bearing his name in the NewYork and New Jersey area. Armstrong trademarked the name “Sportway”, sometimein the 1950's, and continued to make those and other bias ply tires until theywere bought by investors in 1987. TheArmstrong plant later became known as Condere Corporation manufacturingCompany. In 1988, Armstrong, and itsother 5 tire plants were bought by Pirelli Tire Company. Condere/Fidelity continued to make bias plypassenger car tires but the economy was sluggish and competition was high,leaving no alternative but to close the plant. All of the molds and equipment are still there, but according to a TitanTire employee, the Premium Sportway molds were moved to Des Moines around 2006. Several people said they knew where the5.20 molds were, but they later learned that no one had a clue as to where the originalPremium Sportway 5.20 molds were located. In late 2009, Jason learned that the Denman Tire Company in Ohio madethe Premium Sport tires for Coker. He gotin touch with the Vice President of sales for Denman, and explained the issues lowriderenthusiasts were having. He asked whatcould be done to make the tires stronger. Jason was told that the only way to make tiresstronger was to make their weight capacity stronger and the only way to do thatwould be to add more plys to the tire carcass, unfortunately, more plies addedmore heat. More heat is bad for a tire,and the hotter it gets, the more likely it is to fail and possibly blowout. Bias tires today are ply rated. So a tire with two plys is rated as a fourply tire. A four ply tire is rated as a six ply, and so forth. Jason contacted Coker Tire to discuss thepossibility of making a stronger true four ply tire, his requests were heardbut no changes were made. While all thisis going down, Jonah D' Errico, was talking to a guy with Goodyear Tire Companyabout making tires. He was advised thatno tire company was interested in re-making an obsolete tire, especially onewith no application. There are no new cars being made that came equipped with13” tires, let alone bias plys. Jasonlater met a man who sold the original Premium Sportway tires out of his shop inLos Angeles, California. Jason inquiredabout the original 5.20 molds. The man saidthat he knew where the molds were but seemed vague with regards to theirlocation. At this point, he contacted Jonah,a member of the world famous lowrider site called “Lay it Low”. Jason met Jonah in the tire and wheels forumand told him that he had information that the original molds were still around. Both worked together to locate the moldsand hoped to find someone to manufacture the tires. This was the beginning of what was to becomea long journey for both of them. After some investigation, Jason and Jonah contactedthe Titan Tire Corporation (TTC). TTC seemedto recall something about some old tire molds with the name Premium Sportway onthem. They would look into it, and call them back. After several months, nophone call was ever received. Next stopwas to that big tire company in Los Angeles, where Jason admits that it was thebiggest Tire store he had ever seen, and easily one whole city block in size. Hefound a place to park, and went inside to speak to the owner and his son. Jason was advised that they were havingproblems with 5.20 tires blowing out and simply got tired of the hassle of freetire replacement and liability in case someone got hurt due to a defective tire(s). The owner told Jason that in theearly 60's, he was approached by a young kid who was looking for cheap tiresfor his car. The kid made said he wantedhis car to look low. He had a few 5.20 x 14” tires and sold them for next tonothing. Sometime later, the same kid cameback and said his car club loved the look, and wanted to know if there weremore tires available. Pretty soon wordgot around about these tires, and he sold every 5.20 tire in stock. He then contacted Armstrong Tire, and boughtall the tires they had. Once those weregone, he offered to buy the molds from Armstrong, and have the tires madeexclusively for his business. A deal wasreached, and the tires kept coming. This man came to be known as the “PremiumSportway Guy” and claimed ownership to all the molds but did not appear to knowwhere they were located. On the drive back home, Jason and Jonah made the decision to find out whoactually owned the Premium Sportway name. A visit to the United States Patent and Trademark (USPTO) website showedthe name was not owned by anyone. They decided to claim interest in thename. After all, the tire would beworthless without the name, so they began the process to obtain the name. Once they started the paperwork to become thelegal owners of the name, they were met by opposition by someone who said hehad interest in the name Premium Sportway, but could not prove actual ownership. Attempts were made to negotiate with thisindividual but no agreement could be made, the person just did not appear tohave any desire to bring this sought-after tire back to the Lowridingcommunity. Jason said, “We were prettypissed off because we wasted hundreds of dollars and valuable time (years)trying to come to an agreement with this person.” While playing the waiting game, Jason found wherethe original molds were located. His unnamedsource confirmed that 12 Premium Sportway molds were found. He also did not know what condition the moldswere in. Jason figured that out of 12molds, there had to be a few usable ones. Jason contacted a representative for the Titan Tire Company, and told himthat they were in possession of several tire molds that he was interested in buying. Jason was told that he would be contacted ina few days, to confirm that they actually had the molds. Jason received a call a few days later andadvised that Titan did in fact own the molds he was looking for, and they werefor sale. Jason was told there were 12 molds,six 5.60x14, four 5.20x14 and two 5.20x13. Jason was told he could purchase the molds for about 12k, plus hardwarewhich runs about a thousand. Jason said,“This was the beginning of end for us in my mind…..where were we going to find90K?” Jason also learned that severaltire companies were having poor sales due to the economy and not interested in remakingthe 5.20 tire. One day he received anemail from a tire manufacturer who asked how things were going with the 5.20tire issue. Naturally, having been taken advantage of by many players, Jason wasreluctant to talk about anything. For all he knew, this person wanted to makethe tire himself, “The guy politely offered his help, and we politely declined”,Jason said. The last thing they neededwas someone else taking their ideal. Afew months later, Jason recontacted the tire manufacturer and reintroduced himself. He told the tire manufacturer that hewas at the end of his rope and he wanted to hear what they had to say. They spoke for over an hour, and Jason soon realizedthe person on the other end of the telephone was going to be an ally and not acompetitor. Jason was told that the companyspecialized in radial tires for vintage cars, and they offered white and redwall tires for muscle cars and while they were not an absolute manufacturer oftires, they were about to embark on that route, and felt that there would be aplace for them. Jason was told to waitfor another phone call in a few weeks. Again, the waiting game he thought. In the mean-time, Jason went to the USPTOwebsite, paid the fee, and applied for the rights to own Premium Sportway. Although it was a lengthy process, Jasonchecked the USPTO website to see if any opposition was made. After 30 days, Jonah called Jason and bothwaited until the clock ran out. There were no oppositions. A tire manufacturer called Jason and toldhim, “Why not make new molds?” He informed Jason that the original molds wereprobably worn out because they were routinely sandblasted to remove old bits ofrubber and to clean them. All the years of the blasting would wear down thefine details on the tires. Jason was asked to ship them an original 5.20 tire,so they could show the designer what he wanted made. On March 21, 2011, Jason sent the tiremanufacturer a 5.20 tire, and Jonah sent one too. A tire designer, that could reverse engineeran original tire, was hired and transformed the tire image into a CAD drawing,so that a mill could machine blocks of billet steel into a mold. Much toJason’s luck, the tire designer was actually familiar with the original tire. Once the designer saw the tires and confirmedhe could make the tire, Jason and Jonah came to a major turning point. Time after time, numerous drawings weresubmitted to Jonah, and time after time they rejected them, and sent them backwith numerous corrections. The tire designer was starting to lose his patience andwas probably wondering what the heck he gotten himself into. Eventually, the design was nailed and Jonahaccepted it without any corrections. Despitethe antiquated design of the tire, it was nevertheless a complex design. Themold company was not 100% sure they could even do it. So the technical drawingssat there for months while the determination was made if it was feasible.Finally word came back that it was a go! One mold company was going to do the tread,and the other would take care of the sidewall. It was going to be a joint effort.But it added yet another delay. Still, things were really moving forward, andfor the first time during this whole project, Jason and Jonah felt it wasactually going to happen. While themolds were being made, Jason had to contend with some legal issues. A corporationwas formed, and Jason and Jonah officially became Premium Sportway LLC. The trademark filing had gone through, andall that was needed was to file a Statement of Use document. This document is filed the day someone usestheir product for the first time in commerce, or in layman’s terms, the first timethe product is sold. This meant no more paperwork for them, and as soon as theUSPTO reviewed everything, they would be an officially registered trademark. So now wewaited, again. But this time it was different. They saw pictures of the moldand so did a few people on “Lay itLow.com”, then came the picture of the firsttire. The tire was perfect beyond theirimagination. They requested two completesets of tires for road testing, and 3 random ones for laboratory tests. Jonah wanted this tire to be perfect, and itwas. The LasVegas Supershow was only 3 weeks away, and this is where they wanted to debutthe tires. Jason and Jonah arrived at the Super Show and had an amazing responseto their tires. Everyone whosaw the tires was impressed by the look and how well they resembled theoriginal Premium Sportway 5.20. Jasonand Jonah answered questions all day, and the line of people in front of theirbooth was pretty deep. They felt likeall the hard work to make these tires available to the public was well worth it. Jason says, “The tires speak for themselves, and we don’t need do anything with them, other than sell them.” Jason chose several lowriders to install their new tires on their cars. Both selected vehicleshave hydraulic suspensions and both owners drive their cars. While one car owner hops his ride almosteverywhere he goes, the other is not afraid to drive his car everywhere,including many car shows. Both car owners keep in contact with Jason and have expressed their 100% positive approval of the look and feel of the new Premium Sportway 5.20 tire.
> By the timepeople are reading this article in LowRider Scene Magazine, these tires should bea vailable to the public. A pre-paidordering system is currently implemented on WWW.PremiumSportway.com, so that lowridersworldwide can order a TRUE and AUTHENTIC LOOKING “Premium Sportway” 5.20 tirefor their vehicles.


----------



## SLW N LW

Good stuff! Im so glad they did not give up.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TopDogg said:


> When I wrote the Premium Sportway article in LowRider Scene Magazine, it had to be shortened due to other features being placed in the magazine. All of you now have the oppurtunity to read the article right here. This may clear up some issues and may allow you to understand how difficult it was for two unique men to undertake the task of remaking a 25 plus year old tire we all want for our rides. The tires will be here shortly and just like I was amazed at first glance and excited to mount them on my spokes, you will be too. Keep the negativity out of this tread and be prepared for a great looking tire.
> 
> *The Premium Sportway Story*
> 
> Severalmonths ago, I attended a car show in Las Vegas, NV, little did I know that Iwould meet two gentlemen would eventually become friends and who would allow meto “Test Drive” their product, “The New Premium Sportway Tire”. I met Jason Dave, a tile contractor from SantaBarbara, CA and Jonah D' Errico, from Florida. After shooting several pictures of the Premium Sportway 5.20 tire, Jasonasked if I liked his product. I wasamazed at how well the tire looked and how it truly resembled the OG Premium Sportwaytire from 25 years ago. Because I was sointrigued with the tire, Jason decided to spend some time with me and explainhow difficult it was to bring the Premium Sportway tire back to life. Jason had always liked lowriders and owns a1964 Impala SS 409, and a 1962 Impala convertible. Since he liked the “OG”style of lowriders, he wanted a set of 5.20 bias ply tires. Atthe time, (2009), the only two available options in a bias ply tire was topurchase the Coker Premium Sport or locate an original Premium Sportway tires,at a cost of nearly $1000 for NOS tires. He chose the least expensive Coker Premium Sport and rode on them for afew years. Jason chose the Coker tireand liked the fact that he was rolling on 5.20’s, but was not totally satisfiedbecause the tire did not resemble the squared-look that the OG Premium Sportway. Jason had also experienced several tirefailures, and one of his club members had more than 6 failures. Most of the issues seemed to be with the reartires, where the weight of hydraulic equipment and batteries were located. The most common failures were sidewallsplitting between the whitewall and the blackwall, or blistering in thatgeneral area. While none of the failuresresulted in blowouts, they were, nonetheless, tires that had failed. Jason acknowledges that all lowriders knowthey are overloading their tires, and he in no way blames Coker for any of thetire failures he incurred. Still,something had to be done to get the look we all desperately wanted, with thesafety and durability we all needed. Thefollowing is a brief history on how this sought after 5.20 tire, was remade, in99% of its original state. Jason saidthe journey, with regards to making this tire available to lowriderseverywhere, was a long one and it was filled with lies, deceit, andmis-information. Jason was quick to addthat he and Jonah had absolutely no tire manufacturing experience whatsoeverbut were set on bringing back the original lowrider tire. Jason stated, “We aren't suit wearingcorporate guys sitting behind a desk, we are the same as you, we are the guys whowork on our cars until the early hours of the morning wrenching or cleaning toget them ready for a show or a cruise…. You will see us at shows, on thestreets, and everywhere lowriders gather.” The original Premium Sportway tread design was patented on October 8,1957 by Frederick E. Buddenhagen and Eugene A. Roberts, assignors to theArmstrong Rubber Company. It was a revolutionarydesign, as all other tires previous to this had a block style tread patternthat were noisy, and didn't offer much in the way of traction. This newtread design had a continuous circumferential expanding rib, separated byrelatively wide grooves, which also extend around the circumference of thetire. This new tread design greatlyreduced the noise of previous tire designs, but still created a soft whiningsound that we all know and love! ArmstrongTire and Rubber Company came into play in 1912, when businessman George F.Armstrong began marketing a private brand of tire bearing his name in the NewYork and New Jersey area. Armstrong trademarked the name “Sportway”, sometimein the 1950's, and continued to make those and other bias ply tires until theywere bought by investors in 1987. TheArmstrong plant later became known as Condere Corporation manufacturingCompany. In 1988, Armstrong, and itsother 5 tire plants were bought by Pirelli Tire Company. Condere/Fidelity continued to make bias plypassenger car tires but the economy was sluggish and competition was high,leaving no alternative but to close the plant. All of the molds and equipment are still there, but according to a TitanTire employee, the Premium Sportway molds were moved to Des Moines around 2006. Several people said they knew where the5.20 molds were, but they later learned that no one had a clue as to where the originalPremium Sportway 5.20 molds were located. In late 2009, Jason learned that the Denman Tire Company in Ohio madethe Premium Sport tires for Coker. He gotin touch with the Vice President of sales for Denman, and explained the issues lowriderenthusiasts were having. He asked whatcould be done to make the tires stronger. Jason was told that the only way to make tiresstronger was to make their weight capacity stronger and the only way to do thatwould be to add more plys to the tire carcass, unfortunately, more plies addedmore heat. More heat is bad for a tire,and the hotter it gets, the more likely it is to fail and possibly blowout. Bias tires today are ply rated. So a tire with two plys is rated as a fourply tire. A four ply tire is rated as a six ply, and so forth. Jason contacted Coker Tire to discuss thepossibility of making a stronger true four ply tire, his requests were heardbut no changes were made. While all thisis going down, Jonah D' Errico, was talking to a guy with Goodyear Tire Companyabout making tires. He was advised thatno tire company was interested in re-making an obsolete tire, especially onewith no application. There are no new cars being made that came equipped with13” tires, let alone bias plys. Jasonlater met a man who sold the original Premium Sportway tires out of his shop inLos Angeles, California. Jason inquiredabout the original 5.20 molds. The man saidthat he knew where the molds were but seemed vague with regards to theirlocation. At this point, he contacted Jonah,a member of the world famous lowrider site called “Lay it Low”. Jason met Jonah in the tire and wheels forumand told him that he had information that the original molds were still around. Both worked together to locate the moldsand hoped to find someone to manufacture the tires. This was the beginning of what was to becomea long journey for both of them. After some investigation, Jason and Jonah contactedthe Titan Tire Corporation (TTC). TTC seemedto recall something about some old tire molds with the name Premium Sportway onthem. They would look into it, and call them back. After several months, nophone call was ever received. Next stopwas to that big tire company in Los Angeles, where Jason admits that it was thebiggest Tire store he had ever seen, and easily one whole city block in size. Hefound a place to park, and went inside to speak to the owner and his son. Jason was advised that they were havingproblems with 5.20 tires blowing out and simply got tired of the hassle of freetire replacement and liability in case someone got hurt due to a defective tire(s). The owner told Jason that in theearly 60's, he was approached by a young kid who was looking for cheap tiresfor his car. The kid made said he wantedhis car to look low. He had a few 5.20 x 14” tires and sold them for next tonothing. Sometime later, the same kid cameback and said his car club loved the look, and wanted to know if there weremore tires available. Pretty soon wordgot around about these tires, and he sold every 5.20 tire in stock. He then contacted Armstrong Tire, and boughtall the tires they had. Once those weregone, he offered to buy the molds from Armstrong, and have the tires madeexclusively for his business. A deal wasreached, and the tires kept coming. This man came to be known as the “PremiumSportway Guy” and claimed ownership to all the molds but did not appear to knowwhere they were located. On the drive back home, Jason and Jonah made the decision to find out whoactually owned the Premium Sportway name. A visit to the United States Patent and Trademark (USPTO) website showedthe name was not owned by anyone. They decided to claim interest in thename. After all, the tire would beworthless without the name, so they began the process to obtain the name. Once they started the paperwork to become thelegal owners of the name, they were met by opposition by someone who said hehad interest in the name Premium Sportway, but could not prove actual ownership. Attempts were made to negotiate with thisindividual but no agreement could be made, the person just did not appear tohave any desire to bring this sought-after tire back to the Lowridingcommunity. Jason said, “We were prettypissed off because we wasted hundreds of dollars and valuable time (years)trying to come to an agreement with this person.” While playing the waiting game, Jason found wherethe original molds were located. His unnamedsource confirmed that 12 Premium Sportway molds were found. He also did not know what condition the moldswere in. Jason figured that out of 12molds, there had to be a few usable ones. Jason contacted a representative for the Titan Tire Company, and told himthat they were in possession of several tire molds that he was interested in buying. Jason was told that he would be contacted ina few days, to confirm that they actually had the molds. Jason received a call a few days later andadvised that Titan did in fact own the molds he was looking for, and they werefor sale. Jason was told there were 12 molds,six 5.60x14, four 5.20x14 and two 5.20x13. Jason was told he could purchase the molds for about 12k, plus hardwarewhich runs about a thousand. Jason said,“This was the beginning of end for us in my mind…..where were we going to find90K?” Jason also learned that severaltire companies were having poor sales due to the economy and not interested in remakingthe 5.20 tire. One day he received anemail from a tire manufacturer who asked how things were going with the 5.20tire issue. Naturally, having been taken advantage of by many players, Jason wasreluctant to talk about anything. For all he knew, this person wanted to makethe tire himself, “The guy politely offered his help, and we politely declined”,Jason said. The last thing they neededwas someone else taking their ideal. Afew months later, Jason recontacted the tire manufacturer and reintroduced himself. He told the tire manufacturer that hewas at the end of his rope and he wanted to hear what they had to say. They spoke for over an hour, and Jason soon realizedthe person on the other end of the telephone was going to be an ally and not acompetitor. Jason was told that the companyspecialized in radial tires for vintage cars, and they offered white and redwall tires for muscle cars and while they were not an absolute manufacturer oftires, they were about to embark on that route, and felt that there would be aplace for them. Jason was told to waitfor another phone call in a few weeks. Again, the waiting game he thought. In the mean-time, Jason went to the USPTOwebsite, paid the fee, and applied for the rights to own Premium Sportway. Although it was a lengthy process, Jasonchecked the USPTO website to see if any opposition was made. After 30 days, Jonah called Jason and bothwaited until the clock ran out. There were no oppositions. A tire manufacturer called Jason and toldhim, “Why not make new molds?” He informed Jason that the original molds wereprobably worn out because they were routinely sandblasted to remove old bits ofrubber and to clean them. All the years of the blasting would wear down thefine details on the tires. Jason was asked to ship them an original 5.20 tire,so they could show the designer what he wanted made. On March 21, 2011, Jason sent the tiremanufacturer a 5.20 tire, and Jonah sent one too. A tire designer, that could reverse engineeran original tire, was hired and transformed the tire image into a CAD drawing,so that a mill could machine blocks of billet steel into a mold. Much toJason’s luck, the tire designer was actually familiar with the original tire. Once the designer saw the tires and confirmedhe could make the tire, Jason and Jonah came to a major turning point. Time after time, numerous drawings weresubmitted to Jonah, and time after time they rejected them, and sent them backwith numerous corrections. The tire designer was starting to lose his patience andwas probably wondering what the heck he gotten himself into. Eventually, the design was nailed and Jonahaccepted it without any corrections. Despitethe antiquated design of the tire, it was nevertheless a complex design. Themold company was not 100% sure they could even do it. So the technical drawingssat there for months while the determination was made if it was feasible.Finally word came back that it was a go! One mold company was going to do the tread,and the other would take care of the sidewall. It was going to be a joint effort.But it added yet another delay. Still, things were really moving forward, andfor the first time during this whole project, Jason and Jonah felt it wasactually going to happen. While themolds were being made, Jason had to contend with some legal issues. A corporationwas formed, and Jason and Jonah officially became Premium Sportway LLC. The trademark filing had gone through, andall that was needed was to file a Statement of Use document. This document is filed the day someone usestheir product for the first time in commerce, or in layman’s terms, the first timethe product is sold. This meant no more paperwork for them, and as soon as theUSPTO reviewed everything, they would be an officially registered trademark. So now wewaited, again. But this time it was different. They saw pictures of the moldand so did a few people on “Lay itLow.com”, then came the picture of the firsttire. The tire was perfect beyond theirimagination. They requested two completesets of tires for road testing, and 3 random ones for laboratory tests. Jonah wanted this tire to be perfect, and itwas. The LasVegas Supershow was only 3 weeks away, and this is where they wanted to debutthe tires. Jason and Jonah arrived at the Super Show and had an amazing responseto their tires. Everyone whosaw the tires was impressed by the look and how well they resembled theoriginal Premium Sportway 5.20. Jasonand Jonah answered questions all day, and the line of people in front of theirbooth was pretty deep. They felt likeall the hard work to make these tires available to the public was well worth it. Jason says, “The tires speak for themselves, and we don’t need do anything with them, other than sell them.” Jason chose several lowriders to install their new tires on their cars. Both selected vehicleshave hydraulic suspensions and both owners drive their cars. While one car owner hops his ride almosteverywhere he goes, the other is not afraid to drive his car everywhere,including many car shows. Both car owners keep in contact with Jason and have expressed their 100% positive approval of the look and feel of the new Premium Sportway 5.20 tire.
> By the timepeople are reading this article in LowRider Scene Magazine, these tires should bea vailable to the public. A pre-paidordering system is currently implemented on WWW.PremiumSportway.com, so that lowridersworldwide can order a TRUE and AUTHENTIC LOOKING “Premium Sportway” 5.20 tirefor their vehicles.


Did not read all that!

:burn:


----------



## lone star

me either lol.


----------



## lowdeville

TopDogg said:


> When I wrote the Premium Sportway article in LowRider Scene Magazine, it had to be shortened due to other features being placed in the magazine. All of you now have the oppurtunity to read the article right here. This may clear up some issues and may allow you to understand how difficult it was for two unique men to undertake the task of remaking a 25 plus year old tire we all want for our rides. The tires will be here shortly and just like I was amazed at first glance and excited to mount them on my spokes, you will be too. Keep the negativity out of this tread and be prepared for a great looking tire.
> 
> *The Premium Sportway Story*
> 
> Severalmonths ago, I attended a car show in Las Vegas, NV, little did I know that Iwould meet two gentlemen would eventually become friends and who would allow meto “Test Drive” their product, “The New Premium Sportway Tire”. I met Jason Dave, a tile contractor from SantaBarbara, CA and Jonah D' Errico, from Florida. After shooting several pictures of the Premium Sportway 5.20 tire, Jasonasked if I liked his product. I wasamazed at how well the tire looked and how it truly resembled the OG Premium Sportwaytire from 25 years ago. Because I was sointrigued with the tire, Jason decided to spend some time with me and explainhow difficult it was to bring the Premium Sportway tire back to life. Jason had always liked lowriders and owns a1964 Impala SS 409, and a 1962 Impala convertible. Since he liked the “OG”style of lowriders, he wanted a set of 5.20 bias ply tires. Atthe time, (2009), the only two available options in a bias ply tire was topurchase the Coker Premium Sport or locate an original Premium Sportway tires,at a cost of nearly $1000 for NOS tires. He chose the least expensive Coker Premium Sport and rode on them for afew years. Jason chose the Coker tireand liked the fact that he was rolling on 5.20’s, but was not totally satisfiedbecause the tire did not resemble the squared-look that the OG Premium Sportway. Jason had also experienced several tirefailures, and one of his club members had more than 6 failures. Most of the issues seemed to be with the reartires, where the weight of hydraulic equipment and batteries were located. The most common failures were sidewallsplitting between the whitewall and the blackwall, or blistering in thatgeneral area. While none of the failuresresulted in blowouts, they were, nonetheless, tires that had failed. Jason acknowledges that all lowriders knowthey are overloading their tires, and he in no way blames Coker for any of thetire failures he incurred. Still,something had to be done to get the look we all desperately wanted, with thesafety and durability we all needed. Thefollowing is a brief history on how this sought after 5.20 tire, was remade, in99% of its original state. Jason saidthe journey, with regards to making this tire available to lowriderseverywhere, was a long one and it was filled with lies, deceit, andmis-information. Jason was quick to addthat he and Jonah had absolutely no tire manufacturing experience whatsoeverbut were set on bringing back the original lowrider tire. Jason stated, “We aren't suit wearingcorporate guys sitting behind a desk, we are the same as you, we are the guys whowork on our cars until the early hours of the morning wrenching or cleaning toget them ready for a show or a cruise…. You will see us at shows, on thestreets, and everywhere lowriders gather.” The original Premium Sportway tread design was patented on October 8,1957 by Frederick E. Buddenhagen and Eugene A. Roberts, assignors to theArmstrong Rubber Company. It was a revolutionarydesign, as all other tires previous to this had a block style tread patternthat were noisy, and didn't offer much in the way of traction. This newtread design had a continuous circumferential expanding rib, separated byrelatively wide grooves, which also extend around the circumference of thetire. This new tread design greatlyreduced the noise of previous tire designs, but still created a soft whiningsound that we all know and love! ArmstrongTire and Rubber Company came into play in 1912, when businessman George F.Armstrong began marketing a private brand of tire bearing his name in the NewYork and New Jersey area. Armstrong trademarked the name “Sportway”, sometimein the 1950's, and continued to make those and other bias ply tires until theywere bought by investors in 1987. TheArmstrong plant later became known as Condere Corporation manufacturingCompany. In 1988, Armstrong, and itsother 5 tire plants were bought by Pirelli Tire Company. Condere/Fidelity continued to make bias plypassenger car tires but the economy was sluggish and competition was high,leaving no alternative but to close the plant. All of the molds and equipment are still there, but according to a TitanTire employee, the Premium Sportway molds were moved to Des Moines around 2006. Several people said they knew where the5.20 molds were, but they later learned that no one had a clue as to where the originalPremium Sportway 5.20 molds were located. In late 2009, Jason learned that the Denman Tire Company in Ohio madethe Premium Sport tires for Coker. He gotin touch with the Vice President of sales for Denman, and explained the issues lowriderenthusiasts were having. He asked whatcould be done to make the tires stronger. Jason was told that the only way to make tiresstronger was to make their weight capacity stronger and the only way to do thatwould be to add more plys to the tire carcass, unfortunately, more plies addedmore heat. More heat is bad for a tire,and the hotter it gets, the more likely it is to fail and possibly blowout. Bias tires today are ply rated. So a tire with two plys is rated as a fourply tire. A four ply tire is rated as a six ply, and so forth. Jason contacted Coker Tire to discuss thepossibility of making a stronger true four ply tire, his requests were heardbut no changes were made. While all thisis going down, Jonah D' Errico, was talking to a guy with Goodyear Tire Companyabout making tires. He was advised thatno tire company was interested in re-making an obsolete tire, especially onewith no application. There are no new cars being made that came equipped with13” tires, let alone bias plys. Jasonlater met a man who sold the original Premium Sportway tires out of his shop inLos Angeles, California. Jason inquiredabout the original 5.20 molds. The man saidthat he knew where the molds were but seemed vague with regards to theirlocation. At this point, he contacted Jonah,a member of the world famous lowrider site called “Lay it Low”. Jason met Jonah in the tire and wheels forumand told him that he had information that the original molds were still around. Both worked together to locate the moldsand hoped to find someone to manufacture the tires. This was the beginning of what was to becomea long journey for both of them. After some investigation, Jason and Jonah contactedthe Titan Tire Corporation (TTC). TTC seemedto recall something about some old tire molds with the name Premium Sportway onthem. They would look into it, and call them back. After several months, nophone call was ever received. Next stopwas to that big tire company in Los Angeles, where Jason admits that it was thebiggest Tire store he had ever seen, and easily one whole city block in size. Hefound a place to park, and went inside to speak to the owner and his son. Jason was advised that they were havingproblems with 5.20 tires blowing out and simply got tired of the hassle of freetire replacement and liability in case someone got hurt due to a defective tire(s). The owner told Jason that in theearly 60's, he was approached by a young kid who was looking for cheap tiresfor his car. The kid made said he wantedhis car to look low. He had a few 5.20 x 14” tires and sold them for next tonothing. Sometime later, the same kid cameback and said his car club loved the look, and wanted to know if there weremore tires available. Pretty soon wordgot around about these tires, and he sold every 5.20 tire in stock. He then contacted Armstrong Tire, and boughtall the tires they had. Once those weregone, he offered to buy the molds from Armstrong, and have the tires madeexclusively for his business. A deal wasreached, and the tires kept coming. This man came to be known as the “PremiumSportway Guy” and claimed ownership to all the molds but did not appear to knowwhere they were located. On the drive back home, Jason and Jonah made the decision to find out whoactually owned the Premium Sportway name. A visit to the United States Patent and Trademark (USPTO) website showedthe name was not owned by anyone. They decided to claim interest in thename. After all, the tire would beworthless without the name, so they began the process to obtain the name. Once they started the paperwork to become thelegal owners of the name, they were met by opposition by someone who said hehad interest in the name Premium Sportway, but could not prove actual ownership. Attempts were made to negotiate with thisindividual but no agreement could be made, the person just did not appear tohave any desire to bring this sought-after tire back to the Lowridingcommunity. Jason said, “We were prettypissed off because we wasted hundreds of dollars and valuable time (years)trying to come to an agreement with this person.” While playing the waiting game, Jason found wherethe original molds were located. His unnamedsource confirmed that 12 Premium Sportway molds were found. He also did not know what condition the moldswere in. Jason figured that out of 12molds, there had to be a few usable ones. Jason contacted a representative for the Titan Tire Company, and told himthat they were in possession of several tire molds that he was interested in buying. Jason was told that he would be contacted ina few days, to confirm that they actually had the molds. Jason received a call a few days later andadvised that Titan did in fact own the molds he was looking for, and they werefor sale. Jason was told there were 12 molds,six 5.60x14, four 5.20x14 and two 5.20x13. Jason was told he could purchase the molds for about 12k, plus hardwarewhich runs about a thousand. Jason said,“This was the beginning of end for us in my mind…..where were we going to find90K?” Jason also learned that severaltire companies were having poor sales due to the economy and not interested in remakingthe 5.20 tire. One day he received anemail from a tire manufacturer who asked how things were going with the 5.20tire issue. Naturally, having been taken advantage of by many players, Jason wasreluctant to talk about anything. For all he knew, this person wanted to makethe tire himself, “The guy politely offered his help, and we politely declined”,Jason said. The last thing they neededwas someone else taking their ideal. Afew months later, Jason recontacted the tire manufacturer and reintroduced himself. He told the tire manufacturer that hewas at the end of his rope and he wanted to hear what they had to say. They spoke for over an hour, and Jason soon realizedthe person on the other end of the telephone was going to be an ally and not acompetitor. Jason was told that the companyspecialized in radial tires for vintage cars, and they offered white and redwall tires for muscle cars and while they were not an absolute manufacturer oftires, they were about to embark on that route, and felt that there would be aplace for them. Jason was told to waitfor another phone call in a few weeks. Again, the waiting game he thought. In the mean-time, Jason went to the USPTOwebsite, paid the fee, and applied for the rights to own Premium Sportway. Although it was a lengthy process, Jasonchecked the USPTO website to see if any opposition was made. After 30 days, Jonah called Jason and bothwaited until the clock ran out. There were no oppositions. A tire manufacturer called Jason and toldhim, “Why not make new molds?” He informed Jason that the original molds wereprobably worn out because they were routinely sandblasted to remove old bits ofrubber and to clean them. All the years of the blasting would wear down thefine details on the tires. Jason was asked to ship them an original 5.20 tire,so they could show the designer what he wanted made. On March 21, 2011, Jason sent the tiremanufacturer a 5.20 tire, and Jonah sent one too. A tire designer, that could reverse engineeran original tire, was hired and transformed the tire image into a CAD drawing,so that a mill could machine blocks of billet steel into a mold. Much toJason’s luck, the tire designer was actually familiar with the original tire. Once the designer saw the tires and confirmedhe could make the tire, Jason and Jonah came to a major turning point. Time after time, numerous drawings weresubmitted to Jonah, and time after time they rejected them, and sent them backwith numerous corrections. The tire designer was starting to lose his patience andwas probably wondering what the heck he gotten himself into. Eventually, the design was nailed and Jonahaccepted it without any corrections. Despitethe antiquated design of the tire, it was nevertheless a complex design. Themold company was not 100% sure they could even do it. So the technical drawingssat there for months while the determination was made if it was feasible.Finally word came back that it was a go! One mold company was going to do the tread,and the other would take care of the sidewall. It was going to be a joint effort.But it added yet another delay. Still, things were really moving forward, andfor the first time during this whole project, Jason and Jonah felt it wasactually going to happen. While themolds were being made, Jason had to contend with some legal issues. A corporationwas formed, and Jason and Jonah officially became Premium Sportway LLC. The trademark filing had gone through, andall that was needed was to file a Statement of Use document. This document is filed the day someone usestheir product for the first time in commerce, or in layman’s terms, the first timethe product is sold. This meant no more paperwork for them, and as soon as theUSPTO reviewed everything, they would be an officially registered trademark. So now wewaited, again. But this time it was different. They saw pictures of the moldand so did a few people on “Lay itLow.com”, then came the picture of the firsttire. The tire was perfect beyond theirimagination. They requested two completesets of tires for road testing, and 3 random ones for laboratory tests. Jonah wanted this tire to be perfect, and itwas. The LasVegas Supershow was only 3 weeks away, and this is where they wanted to debutthe tires. Jason and Jonah arrived at the Super Show and had an amazing responseto their tires. Everyone whosaw the tires was impressed by the look and how well they resembled theoriginal Premium Sportway 5.20. Jasonand Jonah answered questions all day, and the line of people in front of theirbooth was pretty deep. They felt likeall the hard work to make these tires available to the public was well worth it. Jason says, “The tires speak for themselves, and we don’t need do anything with them, other than sell them.” Jason chose several lowriders to install their new tires on their cars. Both selected vehicleshave hydraulic suspensions and both owners drive their cars. While one car owner hops his ride almosteverywhere he goes, the other is not afraid to drive his car everywhere,including many car shows. Both car owners keep in contact with Jason and have expressed their 100% positive approval of the look and feel of the new Premium Sportway 5.20 tire.
> By the timepeople are reading this article in LowRider Scene Magazine, these tires should bea vailable to the public. A pre-paidordering system is currently implemented on WWW.PremiumSportway.com, so that lowridersworldwide can order a TRUE and AUTHENTIC LOOKING “Premium Sportway” 5.20 tirefor their vehicles.


Proper punctuation and paragraphs would make that way easier to read....


----------



## DUKES64SS

So would spelling,....lol.Its punctuation.


----------



## manu samoa

Lol you ball busters ^


----------



## BIG RED

Thanks TopDogg for posting the story. 

No thanks to the people that feel the need to quote it


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Busted Out The NOS OG 5.20s for the Mesa LRM Super Show:


----------



## lo4lyf

Damn I live in Des Moines Iowa where Titan tire is and the molds supposedly were.


----------



## TopDogg

thanks Big Red, haters gonna hate. I also made it a point to post below the article that PASTING would cause grammar errors. Some people just don't read everything but are quick to post a negative comment.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> Do the tires exists? YES THEY DO.










:thumbsup:where do you find them girls?? nice pic and tires look good too:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

TopDogg said:


> thanks Big Red, haters gonna hate. I also made it a point to post below the article that PASTING would cause grammar errors. Some people just don't read everything but are quick to post a negative comment.


LoL to true.


----------



## Premium Sportway

azmobn06 said:


> Great finally meeting you!
> 
> Can't wait to get a set (or 2) for my caddy.





azmobn06 said:


> I meant meeting PREMIUM SPORTWAY at the Mesa Super Show!


Yep, great to finally meet you too after all these years. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Sorry I don't want to sound ignorant but I did go back and read all the previous posts and the previous thread but did you guys end up making these tires with the original molds or did you end up making new ones? Would these tires be considered repop og 5.20's?


I guess if you wanted to get technical they would be Repro's since we had to go ahead and make new molds. If we could have gotten our hands on the OG molds they would have been Re-pops. Since we had to make new molds anyway it allowed us to make some small changes most notably to the shoulder area that should in theory and seems to be backed up in testing of a more stable tread and sidewall like a radial. Plus better wearing on the tire edges in regards to extended uppers that almost every lowrider has.


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> Whats the status on the first batch, did they pass inspection? JIMMY


Sorry nothing yet, still waiting on the call that they have been released. By tomorrow it will have been a fucking week already. :banghead:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Thanks for posting up the article TopDogg. I know a lot of people wanted to see it.


----------



## kaos283

TopDogg said:


> When I wrote the Premium Sportway article in LowRider Scene Magazine, it had to be shortened due to other features being placed in the magazine. All of you now have the oppurtunity to read the article right here. This may clear up some issues and may allow you to understand how difficult it was for two unique men to undertake the task of remaking a 25 plus year old tire we all want for our rides. The tires will be here shortly and just like I was amazed at first glance and excited to mount them on my spokes, you will be too. Keep the negativity out of this tread and be prepared for a great looking tire.
> 
> *The Premium Sportway Story*
> 
> Severalmonths ago, I attended a car show in Las Vegas, NV, little did I know that Iwould meet two gentlemen would eventually become friends and who would allow meto “Test Drive” their product, “The New Premium Sportway Tire”. I met Jason Dave, a tile contractor from SantaBarbara, CA and Jonah D' Errico, from Florida. After shooting several pictures of the Premium Sportway 5.20 tire, Jasonasked if I liked his product. I wasamazed at how well the tire looked and how it truly resembled the OG Premium Sportwaytire from 25 years ago. Because I was sointrigued with the tire, Jason decided to spend some time with me and explainhow difficult it was to bring the Premium Sportway tire back to life. Jason had always liked lowriders and owns a1964 Impala SS 409, and a 1962 Impala convertible. Since he liked the “OG”style of lowriders, he wanted a set of 5.20 bias ply tires. Atthe time, (2009), the only two available options in a bias ply tire was topurchase the Coker Premium Sport or locate an original Premium Sportway tires,at a cost of nearly $1000 for NOS tires. He chose the least expensive Coker Premium Sport and rode on them for afew years. Jason chose the Coker tireand liked the fact that he was rolling on 5.20’s, but was not totally satisfiedbecause the tire did not resemble the squared-look that the OG Premium Sportway. Jason had also experienced several tirefailures, and one of his club members had more than 6 failures. Most of the issues seemed to be with the reartires, where the weight of hydraulic equipment and batteries were located. The most common failures were sidewallsplitting between the whitewall and the blackwall, or blistering in thatgeneral area. While none of the failuresresulted in blowouts, they were, nonetheless, tires that had failed. Jason acknowledges that all lowriders knowthey are overloading their tires, and he in no way blames Coker for any of thetire failures he incurred. Still,something had to be done to get the look we all desperately wanted, with thesafety and durability we all needed. Thefollowing is a brief history on how this sought after 5.20 tire, was remade, in99% of its original state. Jason saidthe journey, with regards to making this tire available to lowriderseverywhere, was a long one and it was filled with lies, deceit, andmis-information. Jason was quick to addthat he and Jonah had absolutely no tire manufacturing experience whatsoeverbut were set on bringing back the original lowrider tire. Jason stated, “We aren't suit wearingcorporate guys sitting behind a desk, we are the same as you, we are the guys whowork on our cars until the early hours of the morning wrenching or cleaning toget them ready for a show or a cruise…. You will see us at shows, on thestreets, and everywhere lowriders gather.” The original Premium Sportway tread design was patented on October 8,1957 by Frederick E. Buddenhagen and Eugene A. Roberts, assignors to theArmstrong Rubber Company. It was a revolutionarydesign, as all other tires previous to this had a block style tread patternthat were noisy, and didn't offer much in the way of traction. This newtread design had a continuous circumferential expanding rib, separated byrelatively wide grooves, which also extend around the circumference of thetire. This new tread design greatlyreduced the noise of previous tire designs, but still created a soft whiningsound that we all know and love! ArmstrongTire and Rubber Company came into play in 1912, when businessman George F.Armstrong began marketing a private brand of tire bearing his name in the NewYork and New Jersey area. Armstrong trademarked the name “Sportway”, sometimein the 1950's, and continued to make those and other bias ply tires until theywere bought by investors in 1987. TheArmstrong plant later became known as Condere Corporation manufacturingCompany. In 1988, Armstrong, and itsother 5 tire plants were bought by Pirelli Tire Company. Condere/Fidelity continued to make bias plypassenger car tires but the economy was sluggish and competition was high,leaving no alternative but to close the plant. All of the molds and equipment are still there, but according to a TitanTire employee, the Premium Sportway molds were moved to Des Moines around 2006. Several people said they knew where the5.20 molds were, but they later learned that no one had a clue as to where the originalPremium Sportway 5.20 molds were located. In late 2009, Jason learned that the Denman Tire Company in Ohio madethe Premium Sport tires for Coker. He gotin touch with the Vice President of sales for Denman, and explained the issues lowriderenthusiasts were having. He asked whatcould be done to make the tires stronger. Jason was told that the only way to make tiresstronger was to make their weight capacity stronger and the only way to do thatwould be to add more plys to the tire carcass, unfortunately, more plies addedmore heat. More heat is bad for a tire,and the hotter it gets, the more likely it is to fail and possibly blowout. Bias tires today are ply rated. So a tire with two plys is rated as a fourply tire. A four ply tire is rated as a six ply, and so forth. Jason contacted Coker Tire to discuss thepossibility of making a stronger true four ply tire, his requests were heardbut no changes were made. While all thisis going down, Jonah D' Errico, was talking to a guy with Goodyear Tire Companyabout making tires. He was advised thatno tire company was interested in re-making an obsolete tire, especially onewith no application. There are no new cars being made that came equipped with13” tires, let alone bias plys. Jasonlater met a man who sold the original Premium Sportway tires out of his shop inLos Angeles, California. Jason inquiredabout the original 5.20 molds. The man saidthat he knew where the molds were but seemed vague with regards to theirlocation. At this point, he contacted Jonah,a member of the world famous lowrider site called “Lay it Low”. Jason met Jonah in the tire and wheels forumand told him that he had information that the original molds were still around. Both worked together to locate the moldsand hoped to find someone to manufacture the tires. This was the beginning of what was to becomea long journey for both of them. After some investigation, Jason and Jonah contactedthe Titan Tire Corporation (TTC). TTC seemedto recall something about some old tire molds with the name Premium Sportway onthem. They would look into it, and call them back. After several months, nophone call was ever received. Next stopwas to that big tire company in Los Angeles, where Jason admits that it was thebiggest Tire store he had ever seen, and easily one whole city block in size. Hefound a place to park, and went inside to speak to the owner and his son. Jason was advised that they were havingproblems with 5.20 tires blowing out and simply got tired of the hassle of freetire replacement and liability in case someone got hurt due to a defective tire(s). The owner told Jason that in theearly 60's, he was approached by a young kid who was looking for cheap tiresfor his car. The kid made said he wantedhis car to look low. He had a few 5.20 x 14” tires and sold them for next tonothing. Sometime later, the same kid cameback and said his car club loved the look, and wanted to know if there weremore tires available. Pretty soon wordgot around about these tires, and he sold every 5.20 tire in stock. He then contacted Armstrong Tire, and boughtall the tires they had. Once those weregone, he offered to buy the molds from Armstrong, and have the tires madeexclusively for his business. A deal wasreached, and the tires kept coming. This man came to be known as the “PremiumSportway Guy” and claimed ownership to all the molds but did not appear to knowwhere they were located. On the drive back home, Jason and Jonah made the decision to find out whoactually owned the Premium Sportway name. A visit to the United States Patent and Trademark (USPTO) website showedthe name was not owned by anyone. They decided to claim interest in thename. After all, the tire would beworthless without the name, so they began the process to obtain the name. Once they started the paperwork to become thelegal owners of the name, they were met by opposition by someone who said hehad interest in the name Premium Sportway, but could not prove actual ownership. Attempts were made to negotiate with thisindividual but no agreement could be made, the person just did not appear tohave any desire to bring this sought-after tire back to the Lowridingcommunity. Jason said, “We were prettypissed off because we wasted hundreds of dollars and valuable time (years)trying to come to an agreement with this person.” While playing the waiting game, Jason found wherethe original molds were located. His unnamedsource confirmed that 12 Premium Sportway molds were found. He also did not know what condition the moldswere in. Jason figured that out of 12molds, there had to be a few usable ones. Jason contacted a representative for the Titan Tire Company, and told himthat they were in possession of several tire molds that he was interested in buying. Jason was told that he would be contacted ina few days, to confirm that they actually had the molds. Jason received a call a few days later andadvised that Titan did in fact own the molds he was looking for, and they werefor sale. Jason was told there were 12 molds,six 5.60x14, four 5.20x14 and two 5.20x13. Jason was told he could purchase the molds for about 12k, plus hardwarewhich runs about a thousand. Jason said,“This was the beginning of end for us in my mind…..where were we going to find90K?” Jason also learned that severaltire companies were having poor sales due to the economy and not interested in remakingthe 5.20 tire. One day he received anemail from a tire manufacturer who asked how things were going with the 5.20tire issue. Naturally, having been taken advantage of by many players, Jason wasreluctant to talk about anything. For all he knew, this person wanted to makethe tire himself, “The guy politely offered his help, and we politely declined”,Jason said. The last thing they neededwas someone else taking their ideal. Afew months later, Jason recontacted the tire manufacturer and reintroduced himself. He told the tire manufacturer that hewas at the end of his rope and he wanted to hear what they had to say. They spoke for over an hour, and Jason soon realizedthe person on the other end of the telephone was going to be an ally and not acompetitor. Jason was told that the companyspecialized in radial tires for vintage cars, and they offered white and redwall tires for muscle cars and while they were not an absolute manufacturer oftires, they were about to embark on that route, and felt that there would be aplace for them. Jason was told to waitfor another phone call in a few weeks. Again, the waiting game he thought. In the mean-time, Jason went to the USPTOwebsite, paid the fee, and applied for the rights to own Premium Sportway. Although it was a lengthy process, Jasonchecked the USPTO website to see if any opposition was made. After 30 days, Jonah called Jason and bothwaited until the clock ran out. There were no oppositions. A tire manufacturer called Jason and toldhim, “Why not make new molds?” He informed Jason that the original molds wereprobably worn out because they were routinely sandblasted to remove old bits ofrubber and to clean them. All the years of the blasting would wear down thefine details on the tires. Jason was asked to ship them an original 5.20 tire,so they could show the designer what he wanted made. On March 21, 2011, Jason sent the tiremanufacturer a 5.20 tire, and Jonah sent one too. A tire designer, that could reverse engineeran original tire, was hired and transformed the tire image into a CAD drawing,so that a mill could machine blocks of billet steel into a mold. Much toJason’s luck, the tire designer was actually familiar with the original tire. Once the designer saw the tires and confirmedhe could make the tire, Jason and Jonah came to a major turning point. Time after time, numerous drawings weresubmitted to Jonah, and time after time they rejected them, and sent them backwith numerous corrections. The tire designer was starting to lose his patience andwas probably wondering what the heck he gotten himself into. Eventually, the design was nailed and Jonahaccepted it without any corrections. Despitethe antiquated design of the tire, it was nevertheless a complex design. Themold company was not 100% sure they could even do it. So the technical drawingssat there for months while the determination was made if it was feasible.Finally word came back that it was a go! One mold company was going to do the tread,and the other would take care of the sidewall. It was going to be a joint effort.But it added yet another delay. Still, things were really moving forward, andfor the first time during this whole project, Jason and Jonah felt it wasactually going to happen. While themolds were being made, Jason had to contend with some legal issues. A corporationwas formed, and Jason and Jonah officially became Premium Sportway LLC. The trademark filing had gone through, andall that was needed was to file a Statement of Use document. This document is filed the day someone usestheir product for the first time in commerce, or in layman’s terms, the first timethe product is sold. This meant no more paperwork for them, and as soon as theUSPTO reviewed everything, they would be an officially registered trademark. So now wewaited, again. But this time it was different. They saw pictures of the moldand so did a few people on “Lay itLow.com”, then came the picture of the firsttire. The tire was perfect beyond theirimagination. They requested two completesets of tires for road testing, and 3 random ones for laboratory tests. Jonah wanted this tire to be perfect, and itwas. The LasVegas Supershow was only 3 weeks away, and this is where they wanted to debutthe tires. Jason and Jonah arrived at the Super Show and had an amazing responseto their tires. Everyone whosaw the tires was impressed by the look and how well they resembled theoriginal Premium Sportway 5.20. Jasonand Jonah answered questions all day, and the line of people in front of theirbooth was pretty deep. They felt likeall the hard work to make these tires available to the public was well worth it. Jason says, “The tires speak for themselves, and we don’t need do anything with them, other than sell them.” Jason chose several lowriders to install their new tires on their cars. Both selected vehicleshave hydraulic suspensions and both owners drive their cars. While one car owner hops his ride almosteverywhere he goes, the other is not afraid to drive his car everywhere,including many car shows. Both car owners keep in contact with Jason and have expressed their 100% positive approval of the look and feel of the new Premium Sportway 5.20 tire.
> By the timepeople are reading this article in LowRider Scene Magazine, these tires should bea vailable to the public. A pre-paidordering system is currently implemented on WWW.PremiumSportway.com, so that lowridersworldwide can order a TRUE and AUTHENTIC LOOKING “Premium Sportway” 5.20 tirefor their vehicles.


Man, it's worth ordering a set just to support their effort.


----------



## lone star

why do ppl trip off of milestars for brown white walls, when premium sportway 'og' 520s are the same brown white walls.....


----------



## OGTokenWhiteBoy

So,

What's up with the shipmemt?

:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lone star said:


> why do ppl trip off of milestars for brown white walls, when premium sportway 'og' 520s are the same brown white walls.....


. 
On the good side, thank this guys again, we dont have to worry about the wws going brown any more, the wws on these new tires stay white for a real long time.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

FREAKY TALES said:


> .
> On the good side, thank this guys again, we dont have to worry about the wws going brown any more, the wws on these new tires stay white for a real long time.


----------



## lone star

FREAKY TALES said:


> .
> On the good side, thank this guys again, we dont have to worry about the wws going brown any more, the wws on these new tires stay white for a real long time.


true. i think the new 520s are better than having a set of 'original'. they look dam near, if not identical. bright white, and are crispy new.


----------



## Lo pab 77

Thanks again for going thru all this to bring back the only tire that matters to us. ToppDogg, thanks for the article too. TTT for them 5.20s!


----------



## DOMREP64

kaos283 said:


> Man, it's worth ordering a set just to support their effort.




I'M WITH YOU..... agreed!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

lone star said:


> true. i think the new 520s are better than having a set of 'original'. they look dam near, if not identical. bright white, and are crispy new.


And half the price too.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

so....................


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

can you or not purchase a set of these tires?


----------



## Lowrider19

http://www.premiumsportway.com/products/5-20-13 You can order them,they just got off the boat and are being inspected by customs and DOT right now.


----------



## manu samoa

Lets hope and pray that dot or whoever doesn't break balls about knowing that everyone of these tires are gonna be used on cars that exceed the load ratings. Lets hope they have a backup story that they go on vintage vw's or some shit. Customs / govt agencies love to find reasons to make things difficult


----------



## BIG RED

manu samoa said:


> Lets hope and pray that dot or whoever doesn't break balls about knowing that everyone of these tires are gonna be used on cars that exceed the load ratings. Lets hope they have a backup story that they go on vintage vw's or some shit. Customs / govt agencies love to find reasons to make things difficult


How can they prove who plans to use them. Once they are out the door they could end up on anything. 

I plan to use mine on my 66 Volga :yes:


----------



## manu samoa

BIG RED said:


> How can they prove who plans to use them. Once they are out the door they could end up on anything.
> 
> I plan to use mine on my 66 Volga :yes:


Ya you're right red... Wtf is it there business what we put em on....
Good point tuff guy


----------



## 46'Areosedan

manu samoa said:


> Lets hope and pray that dot or whoever doesn't break balls about knowing that everyone of these tires are gonna be used on cars that exceed the load ratings. Lets hope they have a backup story that they go on vintage vw's or some shit. Customs / govt agencies love to find reasons to make things difficult



I don't see why they would say anything since Coker has his 5.20's and he marketed his for the lowriders. His tires said lowrider series.


----------



## plank




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

46'Areosedan said:


> I don't see why they would say anything since Coker has his 5.20's and he marketed his for the lowriders. His tires said lowrider series.


It's not about how they're going to be used,

It's about whether or not they will pass all related inspections!

These new 5.20s come somewhere from Asia and Asia(ns) dont have a reputation about building safe/reliable products. 

Coker had the feria to invest on the tires to make them safe/comply and thus they are now on the streets!


----------



## TopDogg

they have already been tested and DOT approved.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

EDDIE VAN HATIN APPROVES OF THESE TIRES. NAWMTALBOUT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TopDogg said:


> they have already been tested and DOT approved.


So what's the hold up?

I import tons of crap from China without a problem all the time!

:waitwhat?:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TopDogg said:


> they have already been tested and DOT approved.


:run::run::run: I want these !:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas

:rant:


----------



## Caddylac

Is it gonna end up on container wars?


----------



## Caddylac

I was just watching that show n they auctioned off a container full of tires for $21,000


----------



## Premium Sportway

FREAKY TALES said:


> .
> On the good side, thank this guys again, we dont have to worry about the wws going brown any more, the wws on these new tires stay white for a real long time.


And the ones you got to roll weren't even the final production version of the whitewall. The production formula is even better than the testing version.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> And the ones you got to roll weren't even the final production version of the whitewall. The production formula is even better than the testing version.


Any news? I know it's the weekend but has there been any type of news or are we still waiting to know if the can has been pulled for inspection or just in the system waiting to be picked up?


----------



## Premium Sportway

lone star said:


> true. i think the new 520s are better than having a set of 'original'. they look dam near, if not identical. bright white, and are crispy new.


That crispness is something we are very happy about. As much as we wanted and tried to get our hands on the OG molds, most of the OG tires out there the details and lettering are pretty worn out and some of the lettering is almost un-readable. Those old molds would probably have needed a good amount of restoring and probably never look as clean and crisp as brand new molds.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lo pab 77 said:


> Thanks again for going thru all this to bring back the only tire that matters to us. ToppDogg, thanks for the article too. TTT for them 5.20s!


Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

manu samoa said:


> Lets hope and pray that dot or whoever doesn't break balls about knowing that everyone of these tires are gonna be used on cars that exceed the load ratings. Lets hope they have a backup story that they go on vintage vw's or some shit. Customs / govt agencies love to find reasons to make things difficult


That hasn't been a problem before and shouldn't be now. The only thing they have stopped and inspected the smaller sample and testing tire shipments for is to check for the DOT markings. We made them to a spec that they already certified and approved. What rims you decide to mount them on and what car you put them on is on the tire shop and customer. Mostly the tire shop that mounts them, they are the ones that are held most liable in terms of the law. That's why a lot of chain tire shops refuse to mount tires on vehicles unless they are the sizes specified by the manufacturer. Also why we will sell them but not mount them to stay away from that crap.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Any new info on when you guys will get he tires?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

soccorjimmy said:


> Any new info on when you guys will get he tires?


x2


----------



## Premium Sportway

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It's not about how they're going to be used,
> 
> It's about whether or not they will pass all related inspections!
> 
> These new 5.20s come somewhere from Asia and Asia(ns) dont have a reputation about building safe/reliable products.
> 
> Coker had the feria to invest on the tires to make them safe/comply and thus they are now on the streets!


They already were tested and certified by the DOT. The inspection is about making sure the tires have the same info from the certification molded into the sidewall. At least that's what the other inspections were about.

And you don't know what you are talking about with Coker. He didn't invest more than 10 cents in R&D for his tires. He's the same guy who made a 2 Ply tire that a lot of people couldn't get more than 300 miles on before they were blowing out. There's a huge thread on here about it somewhere. You should check out the old threads on places like the H.A.M.B. He has had tons of problems over the years with a bunch of different tires he makes.

We'd love to make the tires in the USA, that was our original plan and their is a company that will make them for us, but the cost has skyrocketed over the years. At our current and projected production levels you would be looking at like $175 per tire. We weren't confident that enough people would buy at that price to make this work. If things change in the future it is still an option. And Asians can make high quality products, there are tiers of manufacturing over there and if you pay for quality you can get it. Plus asian companies still use and make large amounts of bias ply tires for use around the less developed world, so they have been still improving the materials and techniques used in making them. Almost all of the tire companies in 1st world countries like the US and Western Europe switched to radial manufacturing 20 or more years ago.

And almost all those junk Coker tires that I talked about were made in the US. Go figure.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Aztlan_Exile said:


> So what's the hold up?
> 
> I import tons of crap from China without a problem all the time!
> 
> :waitwhat?:


They ain't from China and slow has been our experience with everything regarding the DOT. The only thing you can get out of anyone over there is that they will get to it as soon as possible.

A contraband inspection "CET" or whatever it is called or standard merchandise inspection would probably be faster and easier.


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Any news? I know it's the weekend but has there been any type of news or are we still waiting to know if the can has been pulled for inspection or just in the system waiting to be picked up?


It was flagged and pulled again like the other smaller shipments. It's been 8 days so far. Our shipping agent is still sticking to the 4-10 day average estimate they have us for now. That ends after Monday so if not out by them they will have to re-do their estimate. They are in the same position as us, waiting on the DOT to do their thing unfortunately.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> It was flagged and pulled again like the other smaller shipments. It's been 8 days so far. Our shipping agent is still sticking to the 4-10 day average estimate they have us for now. That ends after Monday so if not out by them they will have to re-do their estimate. They are in the same position as us, waiting on the DOT to do their thing unfortunately.


Cool thanks for the update. I was still holding out that the can was not flagged. Oh well ain't shit we can do so the wait continues.

It will be badass to hold and smell the fresh 5'20's that my wheels are waiting for.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:drama:


----------



## TopDogg

This Riviera owner likes the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

^^^ lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

TopDogg said:


> This Riviera owner likes the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's.


The arrived?

:cheesy:


I need Four sets!


----------



## LALO

They released?!


----------



## Premium Sportway

LALO said:


> They released?!


I wish...once they are we will let everybody know. TopDogg's just teasing everybody.


----------



## Premium Sportway

TopDogg said:


> This Riviera owner likes the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's.


Lookin' good! Is that another of your car's?


----------



## LALO

Hahaha!


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Are these the same tires there selling on EBAY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> This Riviera owner likes the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's.


----------



## BIG RED

TopDogg said:


> This Riviera owner likes the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's.


Two things. 

1 put more air on them tires. 

2 post more pics of the boattail. 

3 is that your boattail TopDogg? It looks badass.


----------



## Coupe's and Z's

hell yea looks badass but how will they hold up on extended arms is wat i wana kno ?


----------



## soccorjimmy

BIG RED said:


> Cool thanks for the update. I was still holding out that the can was not flagged. Oh well ain't shit we can do so the wait continues.
> 
> It will be badass to hold and smell the fresh 5'20's that my wheels are waiting for.


I have yet to own a set but everyone tells me how good they were/are, this inspection shit is driving me crazy, lol. JIMMY


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

i hope everyone gets there llantas


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Hell yeah can't wait for these tires to come out! I've been holding out on ordering them. Just waiting till the day they become available. Me personally, I have never ran og 5.20's on my car. Wanted to buy them, but was told that they didn't work well on a daily driver. I never looked into it to see if that was true or not. But now that it's not a daily driver and is now going to be a cruiser, I don't see my self running radials as long as these tires are around!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TopDogg said:


> This Riviera owner likes the NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's.


 :h5:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Premium Sportway said:


> Lookin' good! Is that another of your car's?


My ride. Albert let me use them for a local show but due to unforeseen issues I wasn't able to make it but he took pics at my house anyway. I'm also waiting on my own but I'm patient and willing to wait. Don't want anything other than these tires on my ride.


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

BIG RED said:


> Two things.
> 
> 1 put more air on them tires.
> 
> 2 post more pics of the boattail.
> 
> 3 is that your boattail TopDogg? It looks badass.


 That's three things.... 1 I know (tires have 40 lbs and was told they can handle up to 50) 2 Maybe later 3 It's mine and thanks


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt uffin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

The Westcoast phone number is down (775) 574-8473. Waiting for it to get fixed.

If you want or need to call us use the Eastcoast number for now (916) 520-8473


----------



## Premium Sportway

Westcoast number should be up and working again now.


----------



## Premium Sportway

rollin 72 monte said:


> Are these the same tires there selling on EBAY


No...we don't sell on ebay. Too many fees. Only place to order them is on our website www.premiumsportway.com and once they are released from customs at any shows or events we will be at.


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Hell yeah can't wait for these tires to come out! I've been holding out on ordering them. Just waiting till the day they become available. Me personally, I have never ran og 5.20's on my car. Wanted to buy them, but was told that they didn't work well on a daily driver. I never looked into it to see if that was true or not. But now that it's not a daily driver and is now going to be a cruiser, I don't see my self running radials as long as these tires are around!:thumbsup:


Some people didn't like the OG 5.20's on a daily compared to a radial, but with the improvements we have made to our tires the difference in handling to a radial is much smaller than before.

Once these guys get their tires we'll let them tell people what they think and they can can make their own decisions. We think we stack up very well.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


oh lord! these gone look nasty on my series 2 z's !


----------



## Premium Sportway

72BOATTAIL said:


> That's three things.... 1 I know (tires have 40 lbs and was told they can handle up to 50) 2 Maybe later 3 It's mine and thanks


That is one sweet ride. :thumbsup: We agree with BIG RED post more pics if you can.

We would suggest that you and everybody run the tires at psi. Lowriders are too heavy to be running less psi and you put yourself at a greater risk of tire failure. They were built and engineered by the factory to handle psi all day long. Still provide a nice soft ride at those pressures too.


----------



## Premium Sportway

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> oh lord! these gone look nasty on my series 2 z's !


And they will sound so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet too! If you know what I mean.


----------



## soccorjimmy

I remember you guys saying that monday, today, will be 10 days since they arrived, has anything changed or what is causing the delays? JIMMY


----------



## Premium Sportway

soccorjimmy said:


> I remember you guys saying that monday, today, will be 10 days since they arrived, has anything changed or what is causing the delays? JIMMY


End of day today is the end of the 4-10 day average customs delay estimate that our shipping agent at the freight forwarder company gave us for how long they thought it should take. We talked to her this morning and she understands our frustration. She is going to wait until today ends to see if they clear before making any adjustments to her timeline. If not clear by today she said she would try and send someone out to see if they can get any info on what is happening with the inspection process. That's the hold-up the DOT hasn't gotten around to inspecting/examining the shipment yet. They haven't asked us to provide any additional paperwork or anything either.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Cool, thanks for the update and dealing with people like me, lol. JIMMY


----------



## Crash1964

Hello, like everyone else on this thread I want a set of these tires. So what is the time frame on getting them? Do you have enough ordered to supply all the pre orders and along with keeping them in stock for future purchase? Should I honestly order now? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mr.Yosie

What city are they shipping from?
What's the shipping price to Guadalajara, mx?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

^^^ Arriba jaliiiiiscooooo!


----------



## BIG RED

New page.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Crash1964 said:


> Hello, like everyone else on this thread I want a set of these tires. So what is the time frame on getting them? Do you have enough ordered to supply all the pre orders and along with keeping them in stock for future purchase? Should I honestly order now? Thank you for your time.


Part of you're question was answered on pg 49


----------



## B DOG

Premium Sportway said:


> End of day today is the end of the 4-10 day average customs delay estimate that our shipping agent at the freight forwarder company gave us for how long they thought it should take. We talked to her this morning and she understands our frustration. She is going to wait until today ends to see if they clear before making any adjustments to her timeline. If not clear by today she said she would try and send someone out to see if they can get any info on what is happening with the inspection process. That's the hold-up the DOT hasn't gotten around to inspecting/examining the shipment yet. They haven't asked us to provide any additional paperwork or anything either.


so another 7 to 10 days?


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Copy that. Thanks for verifying. 50 lbs. it is and thanks for the compliment.


Premium Sportway said:


> That is one sweet ride. :thumbsup: We agree with BIG RED post more pics if you can.
> 
> We would suggest that you and everybody run the tires at 45-50 psi. Lowriders are too heavy to be running less psi and you put yourself at a greater risk of tire failure. They were built and engineered by the factory to handle 50 psi all day long. Still provide a nice soft ride at those pressures too.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Damn it! So close yet so far away.


----------



## Premium Sportway

*FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> *FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


----------



## lowc

Update!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLW N LW

Could it be? Is My wait almost over?hno::x:


----------



## manu samoa

Oh sheeeeeeit!!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> *FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


Get them pics up tomorrow when you get the trailer from the shipper. 


I got some heavy chub in my pants right now thinking about the tires which will soon be sent out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

:shocked:


----------



## dfdubb




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Update Cart Checkout​
 Subtotal:$560.00 Order Total:$560.00 PREMIUM SPORTWAY

Code: 5.20-13 1/2 inch whitewall
Category: tyre
Weight: 18 LBS
[x]$560.00($140.00 each)

itemquantitypriceUpdate Cart:thumbsup:​


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Just placed my order right now!:roflmao:


----------



## B DOG

Ordered a spare just now


----------



## MR.59

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> Update Cart Checkout​
> 
>  Subtotal:
> $560.00
>  Order Total:
> $560.00
>  
> 
> PREMIUM SPORTWAY
> 
> Code: 5.20-13 1/2 inch whitewall
> Category: tyre
> Weight: 18 LBS
> [x]
> $560.00($140.00 each)
> 
> 
> Update Cart:thumbsup:​


get them orders in , while there fresh!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:shocked:


----------



## TopDogg

Ok, just one more pic of 72Boat Tails Rivi. See it in the next issue of Lowrider Scene Magazine..... with Jason & Jonah's NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Thanks Mr. Dogg.


TopDogg said:


> Ok, just one more pic of 72Boat Tails Rivi. See it in the next issue of Lowrider Scene Magazine..... with Jason & Jonah's NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's


----------



## LALO

Premium Sportway said:


> *FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


YAY YAY!!!


----------



## kaos283

Premium Sportway said:


> *FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> *FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


Hell Yeah, so when do they start shipping out? JIMMY


----------



## B DOG

Wish i could drive. i wouldve left last night to help unload lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> Ok, just one more pic of 72Boat Tails Rivi. See it in the next issue of Lowrider Scene Magazine..... with Jason & Jonah's NEW Premium Sportway 5.20's


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818

That's great news!!!!


----------



## rudster

Great news waiting on my phone call to meet up.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Premium Sportway said:


> *FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


Hell yeah, no more speculation posts lol.


----------



## REGALHILOW

)


----------



## TopDogg

Enjoy these bad ass tires, I have from day one. They look and ride great......... And they are now available. THX Jason and Jonah.


----------



## juangotti

Hell Yeah. long time coming.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

TopDogg said:


> Enjoy these bad ass tires, I have from day one. They look and ride great......... And they are now available. THX Jason and Jonah.


X520, 13" that is


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## film_david

sorry if i have missed it, but do the new Premium Sportways have ECE marked on them ( European certification ) ?

thanks!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

film_david said:


> sorry if i have missed it, but do the new Premium Sportways have ECE marked on them ( European certification ) ?
> 
> thanks!


:wow:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

free at last ?


----------



## Duez

MAKIN MONEY said:


> free at last ?


Yeah free 5.20's! JIMMY


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

well by golly sign me up


----------



## rudster

We're are the owners with the updates??


----------



## soccorjimmy

They put a couple updates on FaceBook.


----------



## JOHN818

rudster said:


> We're are the owners with the updates??


Everyone that preordered received an email today with delivery instructions. I got an email around 1:00 today. Ill have my tires on Friday....


----------



## rudster

Thanks. But I pre ordered and did not get an email. I will have to pm them.


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

I didn't get an email


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Chill. I think they might be going through the list sending them out one by one. That's a lot of emails uffin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo

Koo. I'm not trippen. Just sitting and waiting


----------



## lowc

The emails went out only for the socal area for the ones who are pickin them up all other will start shipping out on monday but it might take a couple of days to ship out because of the amount of orders. That's what I under stood from the postings on facebook


----------



## JOHN818

lowc said:


> The emails went out only for the socal area for the ones who are pickin them up all other will start shipping out on monday but it might take a couple of days to ship out because of the amount of orders. That's what I under stood from the postings on facebook


Sounds right... I'm picking mine up...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JOHN818 said:


> Sounds right... I'm picking mine up...


Sup john, that rag is gonna look bad ass on them premium sportways, lead the way and the rest will follow brother. Have you seen my bros 62 on them double Og 520s yet?


----------



## lowlowlow

Any tax time specials?....



Just playing, might look into a set down the road. Anybody do some hopping or chipping on these yet?


----------



## JOHN818

I've been sitting on a new set of wwk's for about 6 months. Can't wait to mount them... I was told by the guys at diamond back tires about a year ago that these 5.20's were going to be a very nice tire... Diamond back tires makes high end custom white wall tires.... That's where I get my Harley white walls.... Those guys don't bull shit... Then the homie FREEKY TALES confirmed how nice these tires are... I almost gave in to those other 5.20's.. Glad I waited...


----------



## JOHN818

FREAKY TALES said:


> Sup john, that rag is gonna look bad ass on them premium sportways, lead the way and the rest will follow brother. Have you seen my bros 62 on them double Og 520s yet?


What up FREAKY TALES I was just giving you props for telling me to hold off till these premium sportways came out... Haven seen Ralph's Duce yet. I kicked it with him on Saturday tho. Can't wait to see it...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Once you go faituenis, you won't go back to anything else.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Sorry for the dirty wws, that was done on purpose to see if the wws turned yellow and after a couple of weeks of not washing them, they still stayed white


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

FREAKY TALES said:


> Once you go faituenis, you won't go back to anything else.


nice sisty trii!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> nice sisty trii!


Thanks, its still a lil "dusty" need to let the paint cure to color sand and buff in a couple more weeks. Sorry eduardo, had to use that line, no disrespect homie.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

FREAKY TALES said:


> Thanks, its still a lil "dusty" need to let the paint cure to color sand and buff in a couple more weeks. Sorry eduardo, had to use that line, no disrespect homie.


 :thumbsup: I like the color!


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## LIFESTYLE76

Got my notice, tires will be picked up on Friday and mounted on my 76 glasshouse that will be breaking out on June 2


----------



## groovin ruben

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Got my notice, tires will be picked up on Friday and mounted on my 76 glasshouse that will be breaking out on June 2


----------



## 13OZKAR

HELL YEAH! IM READY TO LOAD THE WHOLE BACK OF MY PICK UP TRUCK FULL OF 520S ON FRIDAY!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:run:yeah! Can't wait!! 




Premium Sportway said:


> *FREE AT LAST!!!!! FREE AT LAST!!!!!*


----------



## Marty McFly

BIG RED said:


> Get them pics up tomorrow when you get the trailer from the shipper.
> 
> 
> I got some heavy chub in my pants right now thinking about the tires which will soon be sent out.


Buying tires for ???????????????????


----------



## BIG RED

Marty McFly said:


> Buying tires for ???????????????????


My malipoo. Unlike most of the basement dwellers I do have a car  

It's no rag 57 but one day I'll get there :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

PICS PLEASE!!! I wanna see some tires


----------



## Premium Sportway

Starting to load up the trailer for the SoCal deliveries tomorrow.








Let's here from the HATERS now...


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Starting to load up the trailer for the SoCal deliveries tomorrow.
> View attachment 644291
> 
> 
> Let's here from the HATERS now...


Damn that's a lot of tires :fool2: 

When will you guys start shipping to the guys outside of so cal?


----------



## soccorjimmy

BIG RED said:


> Damn that's a lot of tires :fool2:
> 
> When will you guys start shipping to the guys outside of so cal?


is that how they will be shipped?


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Starting to load up the trailer for the SoCal deliveries tomorrow.
> View attachment 644291
> 
> 
> Let's here from the HATERS now...


THERE NEVER GONNA SHOW UP


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> HELL YEAH! IM READY TO LOAD THE WHOLE BACK OF MY PICK UP TRUCK FULL OF 520S ON FRIDAY!!!
> View attachment 644025


SAVE ME A STACK!(I SEEN THE SIZE OF YOUR PICK-UP)


----------



## Premium Sportway

Shipping to everyone else will begin this Saturday through Wednesday. Due to the huge amount of tires to be shipped, it will take us a few days to get them all processed and shipped.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Shipping to everyone else will begin this Saturday through Wednesday. Due to the huge amount of tires to be shipped, it will take us a few days to get them all processed and shipped.


Thanks for the update. Can't fucking wait to get these bitches mounted and ride on them.


----------



## Caddylac

Where can we pick up to buy


----------



## B DOG

Premium Sportway said:


> Shipping to everyone else will begin this Saturday through Wednesday. Due to the huge amount of tires to be shipped, it will take us a few days to get them all processed and shipped.


thank you for working out the shipping thing with the extra tire. its the little things that make dedicated customers.


----------



## stock 1963ss

Any tires left from that container? would like to get a set?


----------



## B DOG

Have a few club members also interested.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Real quick here we are still loading and prepping for tomorrow.

We are bringing as many extra sets as we can fit in the truck and trailer. The extra sets will be sold on a first come first serve basis. If you can make it down to any of the spots at the times listed below you will have a chance to buy tires.

This Friday May 10, 2013 is when we will be making the run down to the L.A. area for delivery of the tires. 




Delivery Locations and Times*


# 1 Dennys 2148 E Harbor Ventura, CA 93003 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM


# 2 Dennys 821 W. Jefferson Blvd Los Angeles, CA 10:30 AM - 11:30 AM


# 3 Dennys 132 N Grand Ave West Covina, CA 91791 12:00 PM - 1:00 PM


# 4 Dennys 160 W. Valley Blvd. Colton, CA 92324 1:30 PM - 2:30 PM


# 5 Dennys 142O N. State College Blvd. Anaheim CA 92806 3:30 PM - 5:00 PM


----------



## JustCruisin

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGTokenWhiteBoy

Premium Sportway said:


> Starting to load up the trailer for the SoCal deliveries tomorrow.
> View attachment 644291
> 
> 
> Let's here from the HATERS now...




I'll just leave this here:







Typical Choloeotype said:


> JD sells tires now







Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> Preminum Sportway tires that don't exist and ganked all the dick riders and wannabes on here




:inout:


----------



## rudster

Thanks for the quick replies and for adding the extra tires. Great customer service.


----------



## 8t4mc

oh shit time to get my pennies counted!!!!!


----------



## stock 1963ss

Cool. So we pay on the spot or pay online first?


----------



## Mr Impala

Damn tbe dennys on grand is literally 2minutes away!


----------



## Mr Impala

Premium Sportway said:


> Real quick here we are still loading and prepping for tomorrow.
> 
> We are bringing as many extra sets as we can fit in the truck and trailer. The extra sets will be sold on a first come first serve basis. If you can make it down to any of the spots at the times listed below you will have a chance to buy tires.
> 
> This Friday May 10, 2013 is when we will be making the run down to the L.A. area for delivery of the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery Locations and Times*
> 
> 
> # 1 Dennys 2148 E Harbor Ventura, CA 93003 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM
> 
> 
> # 2 Dennys 821 W. Jefferson Blvd Los Angeles, CA 10:30 AM - 11:30 AM
> 
> 
> # 3 Dennys 132 N Grand Ave West Covina, CA 91791 12:00 PM - 1:00 PM
> 
> 
> # 4 Dennys 160 W. Valley Blvd. Colton, CA 92324 1:30 PM - 2:30 PM
> 
> 
> # 5 Dennys 142O N. State College Blvd. Anaheim CA 92806 3:30 PM - 5:00 PM


If any of my customers ordered some and can't pick up I can grab em for you and btw this is los angeles la to covina in 30 minutes would be tough. Tbats more like 45 minutes


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> Shipping to everyone else will begin this Saturday through Wednesday. Due to the huge amount of tires to be shipped, it will take us a few days to get them all processed and shipped.


Yeah buddy I'm ready for my set of 520s


----------



## MR.59

Premium Sportway said:


> Real quick here we are still loading and prepping for tomorrow.
> 
> We are bringing as many extra sets as we can fit in the truck and trailer. The extra sets will be sold on a first come first serve basis. If you can make it down to any of the spots at the times listed below you will have a chance to buy tires.
> 
> This Friday May 10, 2013 is when we will be making the run down to the L.A. area for delivery of the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery Locations and Times*
> 
> 
> # 1 Dennys 2148 E Harbor Ventura, CA 93003 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM
> 
> 
> # 2 Dennys 821 W. Jefferson Blvd Los Angeles, CA 10:30 AM - 11:30 AM
> 
> 
> # 3 Dennys 132 N Grand Ave West Covina, CA 91791 12:00 PM - 1:00 PM
> 
> 
> # 4 Dennys 160 W. Valley Blvd. Colton, CA 92324 1:30 PM - 2:30 PM
> 
> 
> # 5 Dennys 142O N. State College Blvd. Anaheim CA 92806 3:30 PM - 5:00 PM


SEE YOU GUYS AT LOCATION #5 
SET MY TIRES ASIDE


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> SAVE ME A STACK!(I SEEN THE SIZE OF YOUR PICK-UP)


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> Real quick here we are still loading and prepping for tomorrow.
> 
> We are bringing as many extra sets as we can fit in the truck and trailer. The extra sets will be sold on a first come first serve basis. If you can make it down to any of the spots at the times listed below you will have a chance to buy tires.
> 
> This Friday May 10, 2013 is when we will be making the run down to the L.A. area for delivery of the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery Locations and Times*
> 
> 
> # 1 Dennys 2148 E Harbor Ventura, CA 93003 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM
> 
> 
> # 2 Dennys 821 W. Jefferson Blvd Los Angeles, CA 10:30 AM - 11:30 AM
> 
> 
> # 3 Dennys 132 N Grand Ave West Covina, CA 91791 12:00 PM - 1:00 PM
> 
> 
> # 4 Dennys 160 W. Valley Blvd. Colton, CA 92324 1:30 PM - 2:30 PM
> 
> 
> # 5 Dennys 142O N. State College Blvd. Anaheim CA 92806 3:30 PM - 5:00 PM


I THINK YOUR GONNA RUN OUT BEFORE YOU MAKE IT TO THE 3RD STOP!!!:yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> Starting to load up the trailer for the SoCal deliveries tomorrow.
> View attachment 644291
> 
> 
> Let's here from the HATERS now...


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> I THINK YOUR GONNA RUN OUT BEFORE YOU MAKE IT TO THE 3RD STOP!!!:yes:


YUP, 
THAT`S WHY I SAID, SET MY STACK ASIDE. 
AND I GOTTA BE THE LAST STOP TOO!


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> YUP,
> THAT`S WHY I SAID, SET MY STACK ASIDE.
> AND I GOTTA BE THE LAST STOP TOO!


I think they would only sell the extra sets they where able to load. The pre order guys get there tires for sure as they where the ones who put up the cash to get this order going. 

Be sure to post pics when you get yours same with 13ozkar I want to see the pick up bed full lol. 

Be sure to carry a gun don't want to get robbed with all them tires.


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

So far looks like these guys kept their word and produced proof. Bamm, rite there in our faces. Kept us in the loop the whole time. Props for the retun of the 520s :thumbsup: hope to see them at the santa barbara nite life show n shine car show june 2nd. those of you who are lucky enuff to swoop up a set, post pics.


----------



## B DOG

Premium Sportway said:


> Real quick here we are still loading and prepping for tomorrow.
> 
> We are bringing as many extra sets as we can fit in the truck and trailer. The extra sets will be sold on a first come first serve basis. If you can make it down to any of the spots at the times listed below you will have a chance to buy tires.
> 
> This Friday May 10, 2013 is when we will be making the run down to the L.A. area for delivery of the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery Locations and Times*
> 
> 
> # 1 Dennys 2148 E Harbor Ventura, CA 93003 8:00 AM - 9:00 AM
> 
> 
> # 2 Dennys 821 W. Jefferson Blvd Los Angeles, CA 10:30 AM - 11:30 AM
> 
> 
> # 3 Dennys 132 N Grand Ave West Covina, CA 91791 12:00 PM - 1:00 PM
> 
> 
> # 4 Dennys 160 W. Valley Blvd. Colton, CA 92324 1:30 PM - 2:30 PM
> 
> 
> # 5 Dennys 142O N. State College Blvd. Anaheim CA 92806 3:30 PM - 5:00 PM


If it wasnt for my back surgery i wouldve took the 5 hrs drive lol


----------



## Premium Sportway

We got to Stop #1 early if you are in the area you can start picking up your tires at the Denny's in Ventura now.

All the pre-order guys tires are set aside. (Saw the post above) The extra tires are first come first serve. 

Later!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG

When is the next shipment from manufacturer?


----------



## JOHN818

CHEVROLET CC at the second stop waiting...


----------



## magoo

SOCIETY CAR CLUB is also waiting at the second stop. 500 miles later......LOL


----------



## Lowrider19

Can't wait to see pics of when everybody gets thier tires mounted.....it's like Christmas morning in Cali.


----------



## magoo

Lowrider19 said:


> Can't wait to see pics of when everybody gets thier tires mounted.....it's like Christmas morning in Cali.


:thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

You hoggers better leave me a set aside ok


----------



## stock 1963ss

Best of Friends at the second spot. Looks like the tire guys are running late. Want to a couple of sets. Hope they haven't sold out.


----------



## big al 54

were they at i got to go back to work


----------



## big al 54

2nd location
no show


----------



## En Sabah Nur

LIFESTYLE76 said:


> Got my notice, tires will be picked up on Friday and mounted on my 76 glasshouse that will be breaking out on June 2


 And then Joe Ray's gonna give you three swats with the Lifestyle paddle for not supporting Coker.


----------



## B DOG

big al 54 said:


> 2nd location
> no show


said 10:30 to 11:30? just now 11:30 probably everyone buying up the xtra sets


----------



## OGJordan

Damn this thread has been full of whiny asses since the beginning. Props to you guys for staying positive on here. This is up there with Adex dumps for something that will help keep lowriding around.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Cosigned I got mines shipped so I ain't even trippin. Forget chasin down these tires. I'ma just be usin 'em as tire swings anyways


----------



## fons

got this today thanks again.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Are these guys still on schedule? Im going to be at the Colton pick up.


----------



## sloNez

Just picked up two sets in West Covina.


----------



## MR.59

ILL TAKE A FEW PICS IN A COUPLE HOURS WHEN I GET MY SETS


----------



## TopDogg

:thumbsup:

Everyone wants to see pictures of the new Premium Sportway 5.20's. Post your pics.


----------



## MR.59

OGJordan said:


> Damn this thread has been full of whiny asses since the beginning. Props to you guys for staying positive on here. This is up there with Adex dumps for something that will help keep lowriding around.


CO SIGNED ON THE ADEXTOPIC, THIS SHIT WILL GO DOWN IN LOWRIDER FOLKLORE!
and those guys put these cats in the same breath as a JD?!
bet the the complainers and nay sayers never put that CASH UP FRONT like the believers did


----------



## magoo

Got my 520's at the second stop. ............. Thanks Jason and all the crew at Premium Sportway

Magoo


----------



## magoo

TopDogg said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Everyone wants to see pictures of the new Premium Sportway 5.20's. Post your pics.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Just picked up mine in Colton!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas

Fawk , im still saving up funds , hope theres some 14s left


----------



## BIG RED

magoo said:


> Got my 520's at the second stop. ............. Thanks Jason and all the crew at Premium Sportway
> 
> Magoo


Damn just saw you did a 500 mile drive crazy shit man. Post pic's of the bounty you got to pick up.


----------



## jayteenaz

The last pic of the tire showed it was 4plys....the online specs were 6 ply...did I miss something?


----------



## JustCruisin

^^^ a lot of reading...


----------



## 46'Areosedan

jayteenaz said:


> The last pic of the tire showed it was 4plys....the online specs were 6 ply...did I miss something?


Yeah I picked up my tires today and they did say 6pr. They said these tires are a true 4 ply but with the strength of a 6 ply. I think the 6pr stands for 6 ply rated? All I know is that the sidewalls are stiff as hell. A lot of tire shops are going to hate installing these.


----------



## BIG RED

JustCruisin said:


> ^^^ a lot of reading...


LoL and the answer is only a couple pages back. People need to a lil reading before asking a question


----------



## jayteenaz

LOL yha I checked them out at the mesa show the sidewall was thick as a super swamper. Tire looks good ill be ordering a set


----------



## D 68 strip teeze

Thank you!!! Jason, and crew from Premium Sportway!!!!! picked up my 6 sets at the west covina stop along with some of my brothers from LIFESTYLE c.c., AND yes it is true they are for real!!!! O.G. lowriders only roll on 5:20 premium Sportway , Time to retire the o.g. set on my 68, they have completed their mission!!! Time to throw the new set of cokers away on my 69! Tires KICK ASS!!!! ENJOY!! LATE!


----------



## MR.59

JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING MY SETS! 
WAITED A WHILE, BUT HAD THE THE WORST FOOD I HAVE HAD IN A LONG TIME.


----------



## DOMREP64

MR.59 said:


> JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING MY SETS!
> WAITED A WHILE, BUT HAD THE THE WORST FOOD I HAVE HAD IN A LONG TIME.


LOL!....


----------



## juangotti

Lol


----------



## DUKES64SS

picked mine up in colton,now there on and my tire guy did struggle a bit.they look fukin baddass,thanks again premium sportway!!


----------



## roarin20's

DUKES64SS said:


> picked mine up in colton,now there on and my tire guy did struggle a bit.they look fukin baddass,thanks again premium sportway!!


Fukn sik homie!


----------



## soccorjimmy

It sucks to see you guys already mounted and rollin, lol. The shipment to Chicago is going feel like an eternity. JIMMY


----------



## KURSED1

MAS FIRME QUE WOW


----------



## stock 1963ss

Tire guys did show up on second location. I got 2 sets. Campus security asked him to move though. Place was packed. Once again thanks guys for driving these out to each location.


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

MORE PICS PEEPS MOUNTED OR UN MOUNTED.


----------



## MR.59

805AFFILIATED said:


> MORE PICS PEEPS MOUNTED OR UN MOUNTED.


going to get 4 from my stack my stack mounted up, but gonna have to get my mexiCAN tire guy to mount them up.
I`LL GET PICS AFTER THAT IS DONE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I need to break bread and try these


----------



## JOHN818

46'Areosedan said:


> Yeah I picked up my tires today and they did say 6pr. They said these tires are a true 4 ply but with the strength of a 6 ply. I think the 6pr stands for 6 ply rated? All I know is that the sidewalls are stiff as hell. A lot of tire shops are going to hate installing these.


The tire shop I use had to let them sit in the sun for about an hour so they could soften up a bit... Bad ass tires... Slapped them on my rag 60... Pics coming soon...


----------



## SAUL

Jr from Imperials Los Angeles got home with a truck load of 5.20s


----------



## CoupeDTS

Damn the way theyre flying out the door I dont see them having any extras. Cali alone will clean up. Once more reviews start coming there are alot more out there ready to order. I know Id like some


----------



## Duez

SAUL said:


> Jr from Imperials Los Angeles got home with a truck load of 5.20s


Thats actually a good idea for people that insist on rolling on 5.20's. I wish I had stocked up on hankook 155/13's when they were available.


----------



## BIG RED

CoupeDTS said:


> Damn the way theyre flying out the door I dont see them having any extras. Cali alone will clean up. Once more reviews start coming there are alot more out there ready to order. I know Id like some


I'm glad I pre ordered. Now I got to wait for the delivery :chuck:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

JOHN818 said:


> The tire shop I use had to let them sit in the sun for about an hour so they could soften up a bit... Bad ass tires... Slapped them on my rag 60... Pics coming soon...


Yeah that's what Jason told me earlier. I wasn't going to use my tires yet until I buy some new rims. He told me that I should start stretching them out now by putting some paint cans on the inside and letting them sit in the sun.


----------



## MR.59

CoupeDTS said:


> Damn the way theyre flying out the door I dont see them having any extras. Cali alone will clean up. Once more reviews start coming there are alot more out there ready to order. I know Id like some


YES, I KNOW SOME CALI GUYS THAT ARE WAITING, AND GOT DEEP POCKETS WAITIN FOR A TRAILER FULL TOO
SO YES I WOULD SUGGEST TO TO PRE ORDER A SET
IF YOUR PLANNING ON GETTING SOME IN ANY FUTURE DELIVERIERS, BECAUSE I THINK THSE ALL GO AS FAST AS THEY MAKE THEM,
(THE HATERS WILL QUITELY JOIN IN TOO, SO YOU GOTTA KEEP THAT IN MIND.)
BUT HOPE ON A BETTER FOOD LOCATION,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I JUST TOSSED UP MY LUNCH ABOUT 1/2 AGO ALSO:facepalm:


----------



## BIG RED

DUKES64SS said:


> picked mine up in colton,now there on and my tire guy did struggle a bit.they look fukin baddass,thanks again premium sportway!!


Tight!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

MR.59 said:


> YES, I KNOW SOME CALI GUYS THAT ARE WAITING, AND GOT DEEP POCKETS WAITIN FOR A TRAILER FULL TOO
> SO YES I WOULD SUGGEST TO TO PRE ORDER A SET
> IF YOUR PLANNING ON GETTING SOME IN ANY FUTURE DELIVERIERS, BECAUSE I THINK THSE ALL GO AS FAST AS THEY MAKE THEM,
> (THE HATERS WILL QUITELY JOIN IN TOO, SO YOU GOTTA KEEP THAT IN MIND.)
> BUT HOPE ON A BETTER FOOD LOCATION,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I JUST TOSSED UP MY LUNCH ABOUT 1/2 AGO ALSO:facepalm:


One of them bitter sweet days for u huh lol

I was never a hater, I just seen so much on layitlow over the years I wanted to see em actually produced in mass b4 buying. I think a lot of people are in the same boat. Those who stuck their necks out got em 1st and rightfully so. Not only that but got em cheaper then any of us ever will again!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Very well worth the wait.


----------



## Premium Sportway

A big thank you to everyone who supported us and believed in us. It took longer than we expected, but in the end it was worth it. 

Apologies to the guy at stop #2 who missed us. I was there until we were scheduled to leave. If you want, shoot me a pm, and I will make sure you get your tires, even if it means I drive back down there.

Perry, yea I had some shit food too. I was able to keep mine down, but barely. Next time we are meeting at Fatburger!

Starting tomorrow, we will start the shipping proceedure. Its gonna take a few days to get through the enormous task, but we should get them all out by Wednesday.


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

Any in San Diego


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> A big thank you to everyone who supported us and believed in us. It took longer than we expected, but in the end it was worth it.
> 
> Apologies to the guy at stop #2 who missed us. I was there until we were scheduled to leave. If you want, shoot me a pm, and I will make sure you get your tires, even if it means I drive back down there.
> 
> Perry, yea I had some shit food too. I was able to keep mine down, but barely. Next time we are meeting at Fatburger!
> 
> Starting tomorrow, we will start the shipping proceedure. Its gonna take a few days to get through the enormous task, but we should get them all out by Wednesday.


Can you ship the ones to point Roberts first :x: :cheesy:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Premium Sportway said:


> A big thank you to everyone who supported us and believed in us. It took longer than we expected, but in the end it was worth it.
> 
> Apologies to the guy at stop #2 who missed us. I was there until we were scheduled to leave. If you want, shoot me a pm, and I will make sure you get your tires, even if it means I drive back down there.
> 
> Perry, yea I had some shit food too. I was able to keep mine down, but barely. Next time we are meeting at Fatburger!
> 
> Starting tomorrow, we will start the shipping proceedure. Its gonna take a few days to get through the enormous task, but we should get them all out by Wednesday.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

firsts ones to purchase at the Ventura stop! 


Trunk full of 520's!


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

CAJIGAS 58 said:


> Any in San Diego


 Damn Mr.58, I told to to put an order in.:facepalm:


----------



## BIG RED

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> View attachment 644878
> 
> firsts ones to purchase at the Ventura stop!
> 
> 
> Trunk full of 520's!


:fool2:


----------



## BIG RED

CoupeDTS said:


> One of them bitter sweet days for u huh lol
> 
> I was never a hater, I just seen so much on layitlow over the years I wanted to see em actually produced in mass b4 buying. I think a lot of people are in the same boat. Those who stuck their necks out got em 1st and rightfully so. Not only that but got em cheaper then any of us ever will again!



This is very true. I went for it as I felt if they had planned to scam a bunch of guys outta cash they could have done it three years ago when they first started to see if the demand would be there. 

Thankfully that there are still good honest people out there that want to help get shit going and put in hard work. Not just be a bunch of lazy assholes that scam people out of there hard earned money. 

Maybe there is still hope for humanity.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

DAMN NOW I WISH I WOULDVE ORDERED


----------



## STYLECC61

Leon's ride from STYLE cc with the new 520's and True spokes:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> View attachment 644878
> 
> firsts ones to purchase at the Ventura stop!
> 
> 
> Trunk full of 520's!










lookin good david :thumbsup:


----------



## AGCutty

STYLECC61 said:


> Leon's ride from STYLE cc with the new 520's and True spokes:biggrin::thumbsup:



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ernie

got mine thanks jason. i just made it to tire shop to mount them. they look sweet. we stayed out till one in morning drinking and checking them out.


----------



## JustCruisin

STYLECC61 said:


> Leon's ride from STYLE cc with the new 520's and True spokes:biggrin::thumbsup:


Tire whiskers never been sexier! :naughty:


----------



## sinisster65

STYLECC61 said:


> Leon's ride from STYLE cc with the new 520's and True spokes:biggrin::thumbsup:


Now that's Old Skool uffin:


----------



## dfdubb

Keep the pics coming... I pre-ordered and opted for Fed-Ex shipping. Anyone heard a timetable for this shipping option???


----------



## Lo pab 77

STYLECC61 said:


> Leon's ride from STYLE cc with the new 520's and True spokes:biggrin::thumbsup:


That's what it's all about!! Thanks again for bringing the TRUE 5.20s back.


----------



## OGJordan

You guys should be able to sell enough to keep them in stock, especially with radials disappearing and Cokers having such a bad rep.


----------



## Lowrider19

5:20's on '53 Chevy's,and 63's with Tru-Spokes.......nothing beats that tire as far as looks........that look is the reason I got into lowriding 20 years ago.


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

AGCutty said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thats ridonkuelous..... :facepalm:


----------



## lone star

the tires look good. are these going to stick around for a while or are they like a limited production type of thing? i have a set of nos roadstars and i think they deserve these 520s when the time comes


----------



## firme63ragtop

STYLECC61 said:


> Leon's ride from STYLE cc with the new 520's and True spokes:biggrin::thumbsup:


13's ?!


----------



## jayteenaz

Placing my order online today. Are there reserves or do the slackers have to wait for another shipment


----------



## FREAKY TALES

STYLECC61 said:


> http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae289/STYLE61/IMG_2849_zps6f345592.
> Nice!!


----------



## Premium Sportway

Ordering has been shutdown while we work on getting the shipped ones ready and do an inventory count.

Enjoy the new tires guys, for the ones that already got them


----------



## BIG RED

lone star said:


> the tires look good. are these going to stick around for a while or are they like a limited production type of thing? i have a set of nos roadstars and i think they deserve these 520s when the time comes


I would think since they have had new molds made they plan to keep making them. If the demand stays which I'm sure will as these tires will be the only ones left. 

With radials more or less discontinued with a white wall in our sizes the need for a lowrider tire will be there. And if these guys end up being the last option for us the demand will stay and there will be no need to run 20 to 30 year old tires for the look we want. 

I like to drive and will feel more confident riding on the new 5'20's then the cokers I have. I got lucky and the cokers never let me down but they let down a couple of my friends and I felt as if I was riding on a ticking time bomb of when they would fail.


----------



## OGJordan

I hope you guys keep the price up where it is. Maybe it will help to kill this TERRIBLE looking over extended arms garbage when this is the only tire they can get.


----------



## SAUL

OGJordan said:


> I hope you guys keep the price up where it is. Maybe it will help to kill this TERRIBLE looking over extended arms garbage when this is the only tire they can get.


Lol!!!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

I speak for myself but I would be willing to pay a little more if these tires were to be made here. I know they mentioned that they could. I know that doesn't mean better quality but atleast we would be supporting American jobs. Since more radials are being discontinued the demand would be high for these tires and maybe that could help keep the costs low.


----------



## BIG RED

OGJordan said:


> I hope you guys keep the price up where it is. Maybe it will help to kill this TERRIBLE looking over extended arms garbage when this is the only tire they can get.


X2


----------



## Duez

How long until the Premium Sportway 155's come out?


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> I speak for myself but I would be willing to pay a little more if these tires were to be made here. I know they mentioned that they could. I know that doesn't mean better quality but atleast we would be supporting American jobs. Since more radials are being discontinued the demand would be high for these tires and maybe that could help keep the costs low.


We would like that as well. The problem is that there are only a few American tire manufacturers left. The company that makes our tires is a well known and well respected manufacturer. When you look at our tires, you will see the quality.


----------



## SLW N LW

firme63ragtop said:


> 13's ?!



14x7.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

ernie said:


> got mine thanks jason. i just made it to tire shop to mount them. they look sweet. we stayed out till one in morning drinking and checking them out.
> View attachment 644944


Firme Caprice!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Premium Sportway said:


> We would like that as well. The problem is that there are only a few American tire manufacturers left. None of the companies we spoke to were willing to make them. Hoosier was the only one that would even think about it, but since they primarily make race car tires, they could only make our tires in the off season. And the per unit cost was simply too high. The company that makes our tires is a well known and well respected manufacturer. When you look at our tires, you will see the quality.


Yeah I wouldn't question the quality of these tires. I picked up my tires from you guys at the Colton location and i have looked them over. Yeah it would have been nice to have had these tires made here. But due to the reasons you just explained, it makes sense why you went that route. Maybe someday in the future things could change and they could be made here. But in the mean time, I will enjoy these tires that I have right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

Lord Duez said:


> How long until the Premium Sportway 155's come out?


X65 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> DAMN NOW I WISH I WOULDVE ORDERED


We gonna see a lot of posts like that!!!!!

Any chance of a bigger whitewall on the second run with preorder special again?


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> Yeah I wouldn't question the quality of these tires. I picked up my tires from you guys at the Colton location and i have looked them over. Yeah it would have been nice to have had these tires made here. But due to the reasons you just explained, it makes sense why you went that route. Maybe someday in the future things could change and they could be made here. But in the mean time, I will enjoy these tires that I have right now. :thumbsup:


THESE GUYS TRIED FOR YEARS TO GET THESE TIRES MADE,, THEY KEPT ON TRYING, TILL YOU SEE WHAT THEY HAVE NOW, ONCE YOU HAVE THEM IN YOUR HAND, YOU CAN SEE THE AND FEEL THE QUALITY. I THINK THE TIRES ARE PRICED FAIRLY, I DON`T KNOW HOW MANY I WOULD BUY AT DOUBLE THE COST JUST TO SAY THEY WERE MADE HERE.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

46'Areosedan said:


> I speak for myself but I would be willing to pay a little more if these tires were to be made here. I know they mentioned that they could. I know that doesn't mean better quality but atleast we would be supporting American jobs. Since more radials are being discontinued the demand would be high for these tires and maybe that could help keep the costs low.


 Americans always whine that they want more shit made here and that they'd be "willing to pay more" if it was, or my personal favorite, "Let's help support American jobs." But when some of their favorite products are made right here in America, the truth of the matter is, they hardly ever support it. Case in point, I don't see fools jumping all over themselves to purchase Dayton Wire Wheels. As soon as a cheaper alternative was introduced in the 90's most Americans jumped all over it. Why pay $1700 for a set of wires when you can have the exact same looking thing (albeit, a much shitter quality) for $300. It's a practice that continues to this day. "Made in America" might look good on a sticker, but the price tag that usually accompanies it never looks appealing to most Americans.

Just sayin'.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

En Sabah Nur said:


> Americans always whine that they want more shit made here and that they'd be "willing to pay more" if it was, or my personal favorite, "Let's help support American jobs." But when some of their favorite products are made right here in America, the truth of the matter is, they hardly ever support it. Case in point, I don't see fools jumping all over themselves to purchase Dayton Wire Wheels. As soon as a cheaper alternative was introduced in the 90's most Americans jumped all over it. Why pay $1700 for a set of wires when you can have the exact same looking thing (albeit, a much shitter quality) for $300. It's a practice that continues to this day. "Made in America" might look good on a sticker, but the price tag that usually accompanies it never looks appealing to most Americans.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Well it's like I said, no complaints here its just my opinion. I am happy with my tires and I will continue buy them for as long as they are available. I'm just glad that the tire company they went with extended their hand and helped these guys get these tires done.:worship:


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> THESE GUYS TRIED FOR YEARS TO GET THESE TIRES MADE,, THEY KEPT ON TRYING, TILL YOU SEE WHAT THEY HAVE NOW, ONCE YOU HAVE THEM IN YOUR HAND, YOU CAN SEE THE AND FEEL THE QUALITY. I THINK THE TIRES ARE PRICED FAIRLY, I DON`T KNOW HOW MANY I WOULD BUY AT DOUBLE THE COST JUST TO SAY THEY WERE MADE HERE.


A little bit more? Yes, but double the price? No. I don't think these guys would be in business that long if that was the case. And I do have my set of tires. I know what everyone is talking about on how good the quality of these tires really are.


----------



## MODELA30

En Sabah Nur said:


> Americans always whine that they want more shit made here and that they'd be "willing to pay more" if it was, or my personal favorite, "Let's help support American jobs." But when some of their favorite products are made right here in America, the truth of the matter is, they hardly ever support it. Case in point, I don't see fools jumping all over themselves to purchase Dayton Wire Wheels. As soon as a cheaper alternative was introduced in the 90's most Americans jumped all over it. Why pay $1700 for a set of wires when you can have the exact same looking thing (albeit, a much shitter quality) for $300. It's a practice that continues to this day. "Made in America" might look good on a sticker, but the price tag that usually accompanies it never looks appealing to most Americans.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 THE REASON THIS HAPPENS IS BECAUSE OUR GOVERMENT WILL LET FOREIGN JUNK COME INTO THIS COUNTRY IF YOU AS A AMERICAN WAS FORCED TO BUY THAT TIRE OR WHEEL THAT WAS MADE IN THE USA YOU WOULD HAVE TO BUY IT ANYWAY.. THE FIRST COMPUTER I BOUGHT WAS A TEXAS INSTUMENTS MADE IN AMERICA I PAID A LITTLE OVER $2,000.00 FOR THIS COMPUTER NOW A DAY YOU CAN BUY A JAPANESE MADE OR CHINA MADE LAPTOP FOR $350.00 SO THE AVERAGE AMERICAN WILL BUY THAT INSTEAD OF A APPLE COMPUTER WHICH IS NOT ALL MADE HERE BUT SOME PARTS OF IT ARE AT $1300.00. SO I BLAME THIS SHIT TO OUR OWN GOVERMENT THAT LETS THIS FOREIGN TRADE CRAP HAPPEN IN THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## TRY ME

Lets see some 5.20 on a 59 rag ttt


----------



## lone star

MODELA30 said:


> THE REASON THIS HAPPENS IS BECAUSE OUR GOVERMENT WILL LET FOREIGN JUNK COME INTO THIS COUNTRY IF YOU AS A AMERICAN WAS FORCED TO BUY THAT TIRE OR WHEEL THAT WAS MADE IN THE USA YOU WOULD HAVE TO BUY IT ANYWAY.. THE FIRST COMPUTER I BOUGHT WAS A TEXAS INSTUMENTS MADE IN AMERICA I PAID A LITTLE OVER $2,000.00 FOR THIS COMPUTER NOW A DAY YOU CAN BUY A JAPANESE MADE OR CHINA MADE LAPTOP FOR $350.00 SO THE AVERAGE AMERICAN WILL BUY THAT INSTEAD OF A APPLE COMPUTER WHICH IS NOT ALL MADE HERE BUT SOME PARTS OF IT ARE AT $1300.00. SO I BLAME THIS SHIT TO OUR OWN GOVERMENT THAT LETS THIS FOREIGN TRADE CRAP HAPPEN IN THE FIRST PLACE.


i used to work for texas instruments....


----------



## MR.59

En Sabah Nur said:


> Americans always whine that they want more shit made here and that they'd be "willing to pay more" if it was, or my personal favorite, "Let's help support American jobs." But when some of their favorite products are made right here in America, the truth of the matter is, they hardly ever support it. Case in point, I don't see fools jumping all over themselves to purchase Dayton Wire Wheels. As soon as a cheaper alternative was introduced in the 90's most Americans jumped all over it. Why pay $1700 for a set of wires when you can have the exact same looking thing (albeit, a much shitter quality) for $300. It's a practice that continues to this day. "Made in America" might look good on a sticker, but the price tag that usually accompanies it never looks appealing to most Americans.
> 
> Just sayin'.


DAYTON WRE WHEEL WAS ALL WAS BUYING TILL I DIDN`T LIKE THE LAST 3 SETS I BOUGHT, AND THERE WAS ZERO QUALITY CONTROL, "BOXES MISS LABELED" JUST WHAT EVER THEY HAD JUST TOSSED INTO A BOX,,,,,,,,,,,AND WHEN I BROUGHT IT UP, MY RIMS WAS NEVER BACK UP BY DAYTON, I WAS PROMISED A "NEW" PRICE ON MY NEXT ORDERS, BUT WHEN THAT TIME CAME, IT WAS AT A MEMORY LOSS THAT THE PRICE WAS NOT REMEMBERED, SO THERE GOES MY FAITH IN ANOTHER "MADE IN AMERICA" PRODUCT. JUST GET THAT DOLLAR FROM THE NEXT COMSUMER, AT ANY COST. 
DAYTON DOES DRIVE SOME CUSTOMERS OFF. AND DO THEY REALLY SUPPORT ANY RIDERS?


----------



## MR.59

MODELA30 said:


> THE REASON THIS HAPPENS IS BECAUSE OUR GOVERMENT WILL LET FOREIGN JUNK COME INTO THIS COUNTRY IF YOU AS A AMERICAN WAS FORCED TO BUY THAT TIRE OR WHEEL THAT WAS MADE IN THE USA YOU WOULD HAVE TO BUY IT ANYWAY.. THE FIRST COMPUTER I BOUGHT WAS A TEXAS INSTUMENTS MADE IN AMERICA I PAID A LITTLE OVER $2,000.00 FOR THIS COMPUTER NOW A DAY YOU CAN BUY A JAPANESE MADE OR CHINA MADE LAPTOP FOR $350.00 SO THE AVERAGE AMERICAN WILL BUY THAT INSTEAD OF A APPLE COMPUTER WHICH IS NOT ALL MADE HERE BUT SOME PARTS OF IT ARE AT $1300.00. SO I BLAME THIS SHIT TO OUR OWN GOVERMENT THAT LETS THIS FOREIGN TRADE CRAP HAPPEN IN THE FIRST PLACE.


MADE IN AMERICA MEANS DOUBLE THE PRICE, BECAUSE OF THE LEGACY COST ALL THESE COMPANIES HAVE, THEY NEED TO SELL AT TWICE THE COST, BEACUSE 50% OF EVERY DOLLAR GOES OUT TO RETIRED WORKERS, SHARE HOLDERS
THE COMPANY NO LONGER HAS THE MONEY IN THE BANK TO FUND THE RETIRMENTS, THEY PASS THAT COST NOW TO THE CONSUMERS.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

MR.59 said:


> DAYTON WRE WHEEL WAS ALL WAS BUYING TILL I DIDN`T LIKE THE LAST 3 SETS I BOUGHT, AND THERE WAS ZERO QUALITY CONTROL, "BOXES MISS LABELED" JUST WHAT EVER THEY HAD JUST TOSSED INTO A BOX,,,,,,,,,,,AND WHEN I BROUGHT IT UP, MY RIMS WAS NEVER BACK UP BY DAYTON, I WAS PROMISED A "NEW" PRICE ON MY NEXT ORDERS, BUT WHEN THAT TIME CAME, IT WAS AT A MEMORY LOSS THAT THE PRICE WAS NOT REMEMBERED,





MR.59 said:


> SO THERE GOES MY FAITH IN ANOTHER "MADE IN AMERICA" PRODUCT. JUST GET THAT DOLLAR FROM THE NEXT COMSUMER, AT ANY COST.


Too true.



MR.59 said:


> DAYTON DOES DRIVE SOME CUSTOMERS OFF.


Certainly sounds that way.




MR.59 said:


> AND DO THEY REALLY SUPPORT ANY RIDERS?


I am in no way affiliated with the company, I was just using Dayton as an example. I also don't wanna come off as nut riding the company, but in all fairness you asked a question so I'll go ahead & take the liberty of answering it. Do Chinese made wire wheels support riders? Let's just keep it real, Dayton was all about "supporting riders," up until riders turned their backs on them. Pick up just about any late 80-90's LRM & you'll see Dayton ads everywhere. Dayton also sponsored various "Lowrider of the Year" cars, as well as, raffling off new Dayton's at various LRM show stops. While at the show they also used to give away the Dayton Award to the lowrider that they felt best exemplified their company. However, after customers found a much cheaper knock-off wire wheel to roll Dayton said, Alright, fuck you guys then; if you ain't supporting us then we ain't supporting you! And really, at the end of the day, can you blame them? 


Sorry to hear about your recent bad experiences with the company. It sounds like someone over in the quality control department needs to start cracking the whip.


----------



## MR.59

En Sabah Nur said:


> Too true.
> 
> 
> Certainly sounds that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way affiliated with the company, I was just using Dayton as an example. I also don't wanna come off as nut riding the company, but in all fairness you asked a question so I'll go ahead & take the liberty of answering it. Do Chinese made wire wheels support riders? Let's just keep it real, Dayton was all about "supporting riders," up until riders turned their backs on them. Pick up just about any late 80-90's LRM & you'll see Dayton ads everywhere. Dayton also sponsored various "Lowrider of the Year" cars, as well as, raffling off new Dayton's at various LRM show stops. While at the show they also used to give away the Dayton Award to the lowrider that they felt best exemplified their company. However, after customers found a much cheaper knock-off wire wheel to roll Dayton said, Alright, fuck you guys then; if you ain't supporting us then we ain't supporting you! And really, at the end of the day, can you blame them?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your recent bad experiences with the company. It sounds like someone over in the quality control department needs to start cracking the whip.


DAYTON DIDN`T LAST ALL THESE YEARS BY BURNING GUYS, IT`S A FUCKED WAY THEY HANDLED ME, MAYBE I`M A CUSTOMER THAT FELL THROUGHT THE CRACKS? I DON`T THINK SO, I THINK THE DEALS THEY CUT, DON`T HOLD UP LATER ON, LIKE THEY SAID THEY WOULD. 
WOULD I EVER DEAL WITH THEM AGAIN? MAYBE NOT, 
WILL I ALWAYS HAVE MY STORY TO TELL, FUCK YES,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lone star

the problem is everyone wants instant gratification. no wait, no patience. i can agree with what he said about riders leaving dayton for a cheaper wheel.....


----------



## MR.59

lone star said:


> the problem is everyone wants instant gratification. no wait, no patience. i can agree with what he said about riders leaving dayton for a cheaper wheel.....


AMERICAN CONSUMERS ARE TAUGHT TO GET IT "FASTER" "BUY IT CHEAPER" SO YES, WE ARE HARD WIRED TO NOT BE LOYAL TO BRANDS.
ALL MY COMPUTERS ARE HP 
DON`T THINK THERE A CHING CHANG COMPANY, ATLEAST NOT YET


----------



## MODELA30

MR.59 said:


> MADE IN AMERICA MEANS DOUBLE THE PRICE, BECAUSE OF THE LEGACY COST ALL THESE COMPANIES HAVE, THEY NEED TO SELL AT TWICE THE COST, BEACUSE 50% OF EVERY DOLLAR GOES OUT TO RETIRED WORKERS, SHARE HOLDERS
> THE COMPANY NO LONGER HAS THE MONEY IN THE BANK TO FUND THE RETIRMENTS, THEY PASS THAT COST NOW TO THE CONSUMERS.


NOT!!!! THIS WILL HAPPEN IN A SMALL SCALE LETS SAY FOR CONVERSATION, A COMPANY THAT IS UNIONIZED THAT MAKES TIRES SELLS THEM FOR $75.00 A TIRE HERE IN THE U.S.A. THERE HAPPY MAKING MONEY AND SUCH BECAUSE OF THE SALES OF THE TIRES THE COMPANY GROWS AND DOES THE UNION GROW AND THE BUSINESS IS STRIVING. NOW WE TAKE A COMPANY IN JAPAN MAKES THEM FOR $10.00 A TIRE BECAUSE THE YEN IS HIGHER THAN THE DOLLAR. OUR GOVERMENT LETS THEM SELL TIRES HERE IN THE U.S.A. THE TIRE COMPANY IN THE U.S. SLOWS DOWN IN SALES BECAUSE THE TIRE COMAPANY IN CHINA SELLS THEM CHEAPER BECAUSE OF THIS THE U.S.A. COMPANY STARTS LAYING OFF WORKERS THE COMPANY SLOWS TO A STOPPING PACE MORE WORKERS ARE LAYED OFF THE RETIRES THAT WORKED IN THAT COMPANY ARE IN A BUNCH BECAUSE THERE IS NO PENSION MONEY COMING IN THUS THE COMPANY AND THE UNION FALL APART. THE UNION MEMBERS ARE LESS SO THE PAY-OUT TO THE RETIRES IS NOT GOOD SO THAT MAKES THE $1.00 WORTH LESS BECAUSE THERE LESS UNION MEMBERSSO LETS SAY THE COMPANY LEAVES THE U.S.A. TO MAKE TIRES IN CHINA BECAUSE THEY CAN MAKE THEM CHEAPER AND THE AMERICAN PUBLIC EVEN IF THE TIRES WERE NOT MADE HERE WILL HAVE TO PAY EVEN MORE WHY BECAUSE THERE IS NOT A COMPANY THAT MAKES THEM HERE. SO IF THE TIRES GO UP TO $130.00 A TIRE YOU WILL BUY THEM BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM. HAVE YOU PRICED A TIRE LATELY YEAH THERE EXPENSIVE AND GUESS WHAT THERE MADE FOR LESS MONEY COMPARED TO WHAT YOUR PAYING BUT MORE IF THERE WERE MADE HERE WHY BECAUSE THE PROFIT MARGIN IS HIGHER IF YOU MADE THEM IN CHINA. PLEASE PEOPLE BUY AMERICAN WHEN YOU CAN YOUR JOB DEPENDS ON IT!!!!! KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> DAYTON WRE WHEEL WAS ALL WAS BUYING TILL I DIDN`T LIKE THE LAST 3 SETS I BOUGHT, AND THERE WAS ZERO QUALITY CONTROL, "BOXES MISS LABELED" JUST WHAT EVER THEY HAD JUST TOSSED INTO A BOX,,,,,,,,,,,AND WHEN I BROUGHT IT UP, MY RIMS WAS NEVER BACK UP BY DAYTON, I WAS PROMISED A "NEW" PRICE ON MY NEXT ORDERS, BUT WHEN THAT TIME CAME, IT WAS AT A MEMORY LOSS THAT THE PRICE WAS NOT REMEMBERED, SO THERE GOES MY FAITH IN ANOTHER "MADE IN AMERICA" PRODUCT. JUST GET THAT DOLLAR FROM THE NEXT COMSUMER, AT ANY COST.
> DAYTON DOES DRIVE SOME CUSTOMERS OFF. AND DO THEY REALLY SUPPORT ANY RIDERS?


Dam that sucks. I bought a set from them back in 2001 and they have been good rims. No problems with them at all. I was thinking about buying some new ones to go with these new tires. but now that you've told you're side of the story, I will reconsider. It was going to be daytons or wire wheel king.


----------



## OGJordan

I had the same decision. Wire Wheel King wouldn't answer PMs, wouldn't answer the phone, and told me I was lying in a post about PMing him. I went with Dayton, who has had excellent comunication from the beginning. 4 hours after the first email, they called me and placed the order. Even did some extra work for nothing. A+ for service from me, but the wheels will be here next week and I can judge quality.


----------



## lone star

MODELA30 said:


> NOT!!!! THIS WILL HAPPEN IN A SMALL SCALE LETS SAY FOR CONVERSATION, A COMPANY THAT IS UNIONIZED THAT MAKES TIRES SELLS THEM FOR $75.00 A TIRE HERE IN THE U.S.A. THERE HAPPY MAKING MONEY AND SUCH BECAUSE OF THE SALES OF THE TIRES THE COMPANY GROWS AND DOES THE UNION GROW AND THE BUSINESS IS STRIVING. NOW WE TAKE A COMPANY IN JAPAN MAKES THEM FOR $10.00 A TIRE BECAUSE THE YEN IS HIGHER THAN THE DOLLAR. OUR GOVERMENT LETS THEM SELL TIRES HERE IN THE U.S.A. THE TIRE COMPANY IN THE U.S. SLOWS DOWN IN SALES BECAUSE THE TIRE COMAPANY IN CHINA SELLS THEM CHEAPER BECAUSE OF THIS THE U.S.A. COMPANY STARTS LAYING OFF WORKERS THE COMPANY SLOWS TO A STOPPING PACE MORE WORKERS ARE LAYED OFF THE RETIRES THAT WORKED IN THAT COMPANY ARE IN A BUNCH BECAUSE THERE IS NO PENSION MONEY COMING IN THUS THE COMPANY AND THE UNION FALL APART. THE UNION MEMBERS ARE LESS SO THE PAY-OUT TO THE RETIRES IS NOT GOOD SO THAT MAKES THE $1.00 WORTH LESS BECAUSE THERE LESS UNION MEMBERSSO LETS SAY THE COMPANY LEAVES THE U.S.A. TO MAKE TIRES IN CHINA BECAUSE THEY CAN MAKE THEM CHEAPER AND THE AMERICAN PUBLIC EVEN IF THE TIRES WERE NOT MADE HERE WILL HAVE TO PAY EVEN MORE WHY BECAUSE THERE IS NOT A COMPANY THAT MAKES THEM HERE. SO IF THE TIRES GO UP TO $130.00 A TIRE YOU WILL BUY THEM BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM. HAVE YOU PRICED A TIRE LATELY YEAH THERE EXPENSIVE AND GUESS WHAT THERE MADE FOR LESS MONEY COMPARED TO WHAT YOUR PAYING BUT MORE IF THERE WERE MADE HERE WHY BECAUSE THE PROFIT MARGIN IS HIGHER IF YOU MADE THEM IN CHINA. PLEASE PEOPLE BUY AMERICAN WHEN YOU CAN YOUR JOB DEPENDS ON IT!!!!! KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


good points. but i wouldnt blame it on the govt. i blame it on the people for letting their govt do that. free people can govern themselves.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

OGJordan said:


> I had the same decision. Wire Wheel King wouldn't answer PMs, wouldn't answer the phone, and told me I was lying in a post about PMing him. I went with Dayton, who has had excellent comunication from the beginning. 4 hours after the first email, they called me and placed the order. Even did some extra work for nothing. A+ for service from me, but the wheels will be here next week and I can judge quality.


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:64


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


> Dam that sucks. I bought a set from them back in 2001 and they have been good rims. No problems with them at all. I was thinking about buying some new ones to go with these new tires. but now that you've told you're side of the story, I will reconsider. It was going to be daytons or wire wheel king.


WWK IS MAKING SOME NICE RIM OPTIONS THESE DAYS, AND IN CALIF. TOO


----------



## ernie

LOWELLRIDER said:


> Firme Caprice!


thanks bro. i have been putting it together for about a year and half now. its almost done


----------



## MR.59

MODELA30 said:


> NOT!!!! THIS WILL HAPPEN IN A SMALL SCALE LETS SAY FOR CONVERSATION, A COMPANY THAT IS UNIONIZED THAT MAKES TIRES SELLS THEM FOR $75.00 A TIRE HERE IN THE U.S.A. THERE HAPPY MAKING MONEY AND SUCH BECAUSE OF THE SALES OF THE TIRES THE COMPANY GROWS AND DOES THE UNION GROW AND THE BUSINESS IS STRIVING. NOW WE TAKE A COMPANY IN JAPAN MAKES THEM FOR $10.00 A TIRE BECAUSE THE YEN IS HIGHER THAN THE DOLLAR. OUR GOVERMENT LETS THEM SELL TIRES HERE IN THE U.S.A. THE TIRE COMPANY IN THE U.S. SLOWS DOWN IN SALES BECAUSE THE TIRE COMAPANY IN CHINA SELLS THEM CHEAPER BECAUSE OF THIS THE U.S.A. COMPANY STARTS LAYING OFF WORKERS THE COMPANY SLOWS TO A STOPPING PACE MORE WORKERS ARE LAYED OFF THE RETIRES THAT WORKED IN THAT COMPANY ARE IN A BUNCH BECAUSE THERE IS NO PENSION MONEY COMING IN THUS THE COMPANY AND THE UNION FALL APART. THE UNION MEMBERS ARE LESS SO THE PAY-OUT TO THE RETIRES IS NOT GOOD SO THAT MAKES THE $1.00 WORTH LESS BECAUSE THERE LESS UNION MEMBERSSO LETS SAY THE COMPANY LEAVES THE U.S.A. TO MAKE TIRES IN CHINA BECAUSE THEY CAN MAKE THEM CHEAPER AND THE AMERICAN PUBLIC EVEN IF THE TIRES WERE NOT MADE HERE WILL HAVE TO PAY EVEN MORE WHY BECAUSE THERE IS NOT A COMPANY THAT MAKES THEM HERE. SO IF THE TIRES GO UP TO $130.00 A TIRE YOU WILL BUY THEM BECAUSE YOU NEED THEM. HAVE YOU PRICED A TIRE LATELY YEAH THERE EXPENSIVE AND GUESS WHAT THERE MADE FOR LESS MONEY COMPARED TO WHAT YOUR PAYING BUT MORE IF THERE WERE MADE HERE WHY BECAUSE THE PROFIT MARGIN IS HIGHER IF YOU MADE THEM IN CHINA. PLEASE PEOPLE BUY AMERICAN WHEN YOU CAN YOUR JOB DEPENDS ON IT!!!!! KNUCK FROM INDIANA.


WELL I DON`T SEE THESE WORDS ON HERE, LOBBIEST, , SHAREHOLDERS, GOVERMENT REGULATIONS, KILLING OFF THE UNION TO END THE LEGACY PAYROLLL. THIS ALL MEANS A FRESH START IN A NON UNION COUNTRY, WITH NO GOVERMENT OVERSITE, AND NO USA TAX LAWS, SO TAX FREE INCOME. CHOKER TIRE HAD SOME OF THERE TIRES MADE AT DENMAN, DENMAN WENT OUT OF BUSINESS, DO YOU THINK COKER STOPPED MAKING TIRES, 
DENMAN DEATH WAS FROM LACK OF BUSINESS? OR REGULATION CHANGES?


----------



## MR.59

OGJordan said:


> I had the same decision. Wire Wheel King wouldn't answer PMs, wouldn't answer the phone, and told me I was lying in a post about PMing him. I went with Dayton, who has had excellent comunication from the beginning. 4 hours after the first email, they called me and placed the order. Even did some extra work for nothing. A+ for service from me, but the wheels will be here next week and I can judge quality.


MAYBE BOTH US GOT THEM ON A BAD DAY,,,,,,,,,, I WANNA STILL HAVE FAITH IN MANKIND
I`M SURE YOU`LL BE HAPPY WITH YOUR DAYTONS, BUT CHECK ALL THE BOXES FOR THE CORRECT PARTS, ASAP, TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE


----------



## 46'Areosedan

OGJordan said:


> I had the same decision. Wire Wheel King wouldn't answer PMs, wouldn't answer the phone, and told me I was lying in a post about PMing him. I went with Dayton, who has had excellent comunication from the beginning. 4 hours after the first email, they called me and placed the order. Even did some extra work for nothing. A+ for service from me, but the wheels will be here next week and I can judge quality.


Either way, post pics of those daytons with these badass 5.20's.


----------



## BIG RED

^^^^ Agreed more pics of the tires mounted up :yes:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ Agreed more pics of the tires mounted up :yes:


Hey BIG RED, soon you will be able to post up pics of your own. Yours are shipping out tomorrow in Batch 1, soccorjimmy is in that batch too along with other customers. You guys have been supporting us and waiting and they are finally coming to you. You guys should get an email with the tracking numbers tomorrow. If not let us know and we will send them to you.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> Hey BIG RED, soon you will be able to post up pics of your own. Yours are shipping out tomorrow in Batch 1, soccorjimmy is in that batch too along with other customers. You guys have been supporting us and waiting and they are finally coming to you. You guys should get an email with the tracking numbers tomorrow. If not let us know and we will send them to you.


Badass man can't wait. Hope I get lucky and they get here by the end of the week and get them mounted before I hit the streets on the weekend :x:


----------



## Premium Sportway

BIG RED said:


> Badass man can't wait. Hope I get lucky and they get here by the end of the week and get them mounted before I hit the streets on the weekend :x:


They should easily, I think the time in transit said 2 days, but I know you have to cross the border to get them.


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ Agreed more pics of the tires mounted up :yes:


gonna get a set mounted up tomorrow


----------



## UCE*EP

Premium Sportway said:


> Hey BIG RED, soon you will be able to post up pics of your own. Yours are shipping out tomorrow in Batch 1, soccorjimmy is in that batch too along with other customers. You guys have been supporting us and waiting and they are finally coming to you. You guys should get an email with the tracking numbers tomorrow. If not let us know and we will send them to you.


 You guys have kept it professional since day one!! One set for my 68 vert the other one for my 70 Monte:thumbsup:


----------



## Premium Sportway

Just want to post up again that the website ordering has been shutdown until we get the tires that need shipping for our pre-order customers out and do a detailed inventory count to see what we have left. We lost count during the deliveries of what we had left for extras.


----------



## BIG RED

Premium Sportway said:


> They should easily, I think the time in transit said 2 days, but I know you have to cross the border to get them.


I live 5 mins away from the boarder and 10 mins away from where they will be shipped to. So for me easy and I save a bunch of cash by skipping the broker fee's and the boarder guards coming back to my side usually let me slide on the duty which saves a lil more.


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> gonna get a set mounted up tomorrow


On them rebuilt zenith's you have? Be sure to post some pics.


----------



## B DOG

Premium Sportway said:


> Hey BIG RED, soon you will be able to post up pics of your own. Yours are shipping out tomorrow in Batch 1, soccorjimmy is in that batch too along with other customers. You guys have been supporting us and waiting and they are finally coming to you. You guys should get an email with the tracking numbers tomorrow. If not let us know and we will send them to you.


come on batch 1 :x: lol


----------



## plank

Any one thought of posting on here who will mount the tires in different states? All the shops where I live in Washington won't touch a 5.20 to stretch on 13x7 or doesn't know how to do it.


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> On them rebuilt zenith's you have? Be sure to post some pics.


 i guess i can start on those


----------



## Duez

plank said:


> Any one thought of posting on here who will mount the tires in different states? All the shops where I live in Washington won't touch a 5.20 to stretch on 13x7 or doesn't know how to do it.


I would only take it to a place that could cover the cost if they mess one up. $125 would suck to lose out on because of a tire tech. I'm gonna stick the wooden blocks in mine so they're easier to mount before I take them. I have a Harbor Freight tire mounter, but I probably won't try to do a 5.20 with it. I messed up a 155 trying to get it on a 13.


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Just received a call from Premium Sportway and was told my 5.20 were just sent out FedEx. Will be rolling by the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG

72BOATTAIL said:


> Just received a call from Premium Sportway and was told my 5.20 were just sent out FedEx. Will be rolling by the weekend. :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

72BOATTAIL said:


> Just received a call from Premium Sportway and was told my 5.20 were just sent out FedEx. Will be rolling by the weekend. :thumbsup:


 I just noticed this is page 72. Must be my lucky number.


----------



## beast98

Picked up 3 sets on Friday for my son and some homies. These things are beefy as hell, based on a light truck tire, formed in Premium Sportway molds. Can't wait to see a set mounted.


----------



## OGUNLIMITED

Know its a drive for ya, but i gotcha on mounting them 5.20s


----------



## soccorjimmy

Hell Yeah, just got my email and also a call, tires will be in the CHI soon. JIMMY


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

72BOATTAIL said:


> Just received a call from Premium Sportway and was told my 5.20 were just sent out FedEx. Will be rolling by the weekend. :thumbsup:


X3 good customer service. Don't expect that from choker


----------



## TopDogg

http://youtu.be/NdkWjDHH0kI

http://youtu.be/NdkWjDHH0kI


----------



## rollinoldskoo

rollinoldskoo said:


> We gonna see a lot of posts like that!!!!!
> 
> Any chance of a bigger whitewall on the second run with preorder special again?


Bigger whitewalls on 2nd batch?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Ill be bringing my set over to you guys when they arrive next week. Mounting them on my Zeniths! uffin:




OGUNLIMITED said:


> Know its a drive for ya, but i gotcha on mounting them 5.20s


----------



## BIG RED

Got my email too. :biggrin:


----------



## Premium Sportway

rollinoldskoo said:


> Bigger whitewalls on 2nd batch?


Wide whitewalls were pushed back to the third run. After we got bumped in production which led to the delay, we pressed and they obliged to keep production running so that we could get the second run here faster than normal. Spring through Fall is the busy season for tire manufacturing so we jumped on the chance to get more tires coming as fast as possible. The wide whitewalls require some adjusting to the machinery and testing to get it right and we didn't want to wait for that. It could take a week or two to get it all dialed in, so we told them just run the skinny whitewalls since everything's already set up for that.


----------



## sinisster65

Premium Sportway said:


> Wide whitewalls were pushed back to the third run. After we got bumped in production which led to the delay, we pressed and they obliged to keep production running so that we could get the second run here faster than normal. Spring through Fall is the busy season for tire manufacturing so we jumped on the chance to get more tires coming as fast as possible. The wide whitewalls require some adjusting to the machinery and testing to get it right and we didn't want to wait for that. It could take a week or two to get it all dialed in, so we told them just run the skinny whitewalls since everything's already set up for that.


Any talks of making some 155's in the future?


----------



## lone star

"premium 155s" perhaps?


----------



## Lowrider19

Yep,there's another void to fill......155/80's and 175/70's


----------



## Premium Sportway

sinisster65 said:


> Any talks of making some 155's in the future?





lone star said:


> "premium 155s" perhaps?


We've looked into possibly doing radials in the future and have some ideas, but their are problems that would have to be overcome to make it work. From a market perspective people want a good looking and quality radial with a reasonable cost attached. The first couple things could be relatively easy to overcome, the cost part is where the biggest problem lies. Radials are more expensive to make than bias-ply tires. Everybody is used to cheap prices, but that's because the 155's and 175's that were out there or are still available were all made by big companies making large quantities of tires which brings the cost way down. Say for example one of the big tire companies makes 50,000 155's in a production run. They may only make 10,000 whitewall to handle market demand and the remaining 40,000 blackwalls. If we were making them, those 40,000 blackwalls would never be made so the price per tire jacks up quite a bit. If some of our ideas are do-able we may be able to overcome a large part of the cost-to-quantity equation.


----------



## Duez

Lowrider19 said:


> Yep,there's another void to fill......155/80's and 17-170's


No 175's. If youre making them, might as well make a 155r14. I bought these 5.20-14s for my '02 towncar because there are no other options. I would have gone with a Premium Sportway radial though, even if they were the same price.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lowrider19 said:


> Yep,there's another void to fill......155/80's and 175/70's


We actually like the idea of 155/80 13's and 14's which some other people seem to like as well. Skinny radials for both sizes just like the 5.20's.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Lord Duez said:


> No 175's. If youre making them, might as well make a 155r14. I bought these 5.20-14s for my '02 towncar because there are no other options. I would have gone with a Premium Sportway radial though, even if they were the same price.


^^^^^^We are on the same train of thought, homie.^^^^^^


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

TopDogg said:


> http://youtu.be/NdkWjDHH0kI
> 
> http://youtu.be/NdkWjDHH0kI


 When my tires arrive I'll get with you Mr. Dogg so we can go see these guys to mount mine.


----------



## TopDogg

Ok, these guys mounted the tires without damaging the wheels or tires. at a great price too. When are you coming over to spray (candy) the frame?


----------



## Premium Sportway

Busy day! Here's a pic of some of the tires we dropped off at FedEx for shipping.


----------



## OGJordan

46'Areosedan said:


> Either way, post pics of those daytons with these badass 5.20's.


Haha, while I totally support these guys and appreciate what they did (I know I'll probably get crucified for saying this on this post), but I'm not a huge fan of 5.20s. I know I'm supposed to like them because it's the cool thing to do now, but I prefer the look of a radial. I'm not old enough to have rolled 5.20s before radials got so prevalent, so maybe it's because of that, just don't care for them. I'll roll them if it's the only tires available, but I'd pay more for a radial. I'm pretty "not the norm" right now, because I also don't like 72 spokes and I'd roll bolt ons before I'd roll crosslaced wheels. But everyone likes what they like, so more power to you guys that do like those items.


----------



## big C

OGJordan said:


> Haha, while I totally support these guys and appreciate what they did (I know I'll probably get crucified for saying this on this post), but I'm not a huge fan of 5.20s. I know I'm supposed to like them because it's the cool thing to do now, but I prefer the look of a radial. I'm not old enough to have rolled 5.20s before radials got so prevalent, so maybe it's because of that, just don't care for them. I'll roll them if it's the only tires available, but I'd pay more for a radial. I'm pretty "not the norm" right now, because I also don't like 72 spokes and I'd roll bolt ons before I'd roll crosslaced wheels. But everyone likes what they like, so more power to you guys that do like those items.


I never cared for cross laces either. It would be cool as hell to see them make a 155/80/13 just for us lowrider guys.


----------



## soccorjimmy

Premium Sportway said:


> Busy day! Here's a pic of some of the tires we dropped off at FedEx for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 645941


I see mine, lol.


----------



## flakejobrob

Lord Duez said:


> No 175's. If youre making them, might as well make a 155r14. I bought these 5.20-14s for my '02 towncar because there are no other options. I would have gone with a Premium Sportway radial though, even if they were the same price.


Got any pics of them mounted on the towncar?


----------



## sinisster65

OGJordan said:


> Haha, while I totally support these guys and appreciate what they did (I know I'll probably get crucified for saying this on this post), but I'm not a huge fan of 5.20s. I know I'm supposed to like them because it's the cool thing to do now, but I prefer the look of a radial. I'm not old enough to have rolled 5.20s before radials got so prevalent, so maybe it's because of that, just don't care for them. I'll roll them if it's the only tires available, but I'd pay more for a radial. I'm pretty "not the norm" right now, because I also don't like 72 spokes and I'd roll bolt ons before I'd roll crosslaced wheels. But everyone likes what they like, so more power to you guys that do like those items.


I know what your saying, I also prefer the radials, I'm not knocking the 5.20's, just not my preference, I'm glad these guys were able to do what they did, they came through on a promise in a world were that's not too common anymore. Hopefully they can expand and grow on what they started on and continue to expand there offerings. we need more people like them that are on our side and wants to help our lifestyle for the good of the cause and not just for greed. I dont know everything about there is to know about low ridings history, that's why I like to go through the different forums on here to "get schooled" from time to time.
I read the earlier post about what these guys went through to bring this classic tire back and l learned a lot from that, Much respect :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog

big C said:


> It would be cool as hell to see them make a 155/80/13 just for us lowrider guys.


Wonder what the price tag would be for the FR-380 molds............:|


----------



## Duez

flakejobrob said:


> Got any pics of them mounted on the towncar?


Not yet. Mine got shipped today.


----------



## sinisster65

dj short dog said:


> Wonder what the price tag would be for the FR-380 molds............:|


:yes:


----------



## flakejobrob

Lord Duez said:


> Not yet. Mine got shipped today.


Cool! I was thinking bout getting some for my Lincoln...but would Love to see how they look first


----------



## OGJordan

dj short dog said:


> Wonder what the price tag would be for the FR-380 molds............:|



I just recently moved to a town where Cooper Tire was the biggest employer before we (Toyota) moved here and I actually have been hinting around to all the former employees to see if they could get the molds snuck out of the facility. We've hired some of their engineers, they all give me the same answer: all the molds are destroyed to avoid any legal liability. I know we are REAL careful with all our old assets to make sure they are destroyed, I would assume current tire manufacturers are even more strict about it


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

TopDogg said:


> Ok, these guys mounted the tires without damaging the wheels or tires. at a great price too. When are you coming over to spray (candy) the frame?


 Well now that I'm done with my Rivi I might have some free time on my hands. I might be convinced to do some work on your convertible (cough,cough, Budlight)


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> I just recently moved to a town where Cooper Tire was the biggest employer before we (Toyota) moved here and I actually have been hinting around to all the former employees to see if they could get the molds snuck out of the facility. We've hired some of their engineers, they all give me the same answer: all the molds are destroyed to avoid any legal liability. I know we are REAL careful with all our old assets to make sure they are destroyed, I would assume current tire manufacturers are even more strict about it


Those molds are heavy. You wouldnt be sneaking them out too easily!


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

OGJordan said:


> Haha, while I totally support these guys and appreciate what they did (I know I'll probably get crucified for saying this on this post), but I'm not a huge fan of 5.20s. I know I'm supposed to like them because it's the cool thing to do now, but I prefer the look of a radial. I'm not old enough to have rolled 5.20s before radials got so prevalent, so maybe it's because of that, just don't care for them. I'll roll them if it's the only tires available, but I'd pay more for a radial. I'm pretty "not the norm" right now, because I also don't like 72 spokes and I'd roll bolt ons before I'd roll crosslaced wheels. But everyone likes what they like, so more power to you guys that do like those items.


 That's cool. It can't be held against you newbees for not knowing any better, JK. In all seriousness, TopDogg and myself were running 5.20s and 5.60s back in high school (Class of 1980). We had them on our daily drivers and drove them everywhere because it was our only transportation. I personally rode on 5.60s from the late 70s to mid 80s. These tires got us to school, car shows, out of town trips, parties and looking for pu**y with very few issues and they were not as well made as these that are being produced now. When you get older you tend to do some things for sentimental reasons and not necessarily because they make any sense to others. These tires fall into that sentimental category that includes how I like building my own rides in the backyard listening to old skool music drinking a cold Budlight. Oh, but no drinking and driving (anymore).:nono: As you get older you learn your lesson about that also (sometimes the hard way).


----------



## TopDogg

72BOATTAIL said:


> That's cool. It can't be held against you newbees for not knowing any better, JK. In all seriousness, TopDogg and myself were running 5.20s and 5.60s back in high school (Class of 1980). We had them on our daily drivers and drove them everywhere because it was our only transportation. I personally rode on 5.60s from the late 70s to mid 80s. These tires got us to school, car shows, out of town trips, parties and looking for pu**y with very few issues and they were not as well made as these that are being produced now. When you get older you tend to do some things for sentimental reasons and not necessarily because they make any sense to others. These tires fall into that sentimental category that includes how I like building my own rides in the backyard listening to old skool music drinking a cold Budlight. Oh, but no drinking and driving (anymore).:nono: As you get older you learn your lesson about that also (sometimes the hard way).



Very well said, Mr Boat tail.


----------



## Lowrider19

I understand the sentimental part,for sure. The "golden age" for me was back in '91 through '97,when I graduated. I have fond memories of certain shoes I had,the Lowrider magazines,going to shows,cruising in the '77 Malibu looking for some soft-legs,hopping contests. Nothing looks better on a classic than a 5.20 on some Dayton's or Zeniths. I do prefer radials myself,though,i've driven on bias-ply tires. Scary if you're not used to it,but they wear like iron. I kept 2 on the back of a Nova in High School to do burnouts with......never wore them down....much.


----------



## UCE*EP

Got my tracking numbers today!!!! Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

72BOATTAIL said:


> That's cool. It can't be held against you newbees for not knowing any better, JK. In all seriousness, TopDogg and myself were running 5.20s and 5.60s back in high school (Class of 1980). We had them on our daily drivers and drove them everywhere because it was our only transportation. I personally rode on 5.60s from the late 70s to mid 80s. These tires got us to school, car shows, out of town trips, parties and looking for pu**y with very few issues and they were not as well made as these that are being produced now. When you get older you tend to do some things for sentimental reasons and not necessarily because they make any sense to others. These tires fall into that sentimental category that includes how I like building my own rides in the backyard listening to old skool music drinking a cold Budlight. Oh, but no drinking and driving (anymore).:nono: As you get older you learn your lesson about that also (sometimes the hard way).



Exactly lol. You guys were driving before I was born (1978).


----------



## CAJIGAS 58

Topdog these is ur tocayo get an extra set and will be at ur house to buy them


----------



## KURSED1

¿¿¿DONDE ESTAN LAS FOTOS??? POST PIX... PARA LOS POBRES QUE NO COMPRAMOS ESTAS LLANTAS PERRONAS!!!!! HOPEFULLY THESE VATOS KEEP MAKIN THEM. MAD PROPS!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

KURSED1 said:


> ¿¿¿DONDE ESTAN LAS FOTOS??? POST PIX... PARA LOS POBRES QUE NO COMPRAMOS ESTAS LLANTAS PERRONAS!!!!! HOPEFULLY THESE VATOS KEEP MAKIN THEM. MAD PROPS!!!


:h5:
agreed!!


----------



## Caddylac

I wanna see apic of them on a 90d Cadillac Fleetwood coupe n 14s!!


----------



## Heath V

Lowrider19 said:


> I understand the sentimental part,for sure. The "golden age" for me was back in '91 through '97,when I graduated. I have fond memories of certain shoes I had,the Lowrider magazines,going to shows,cruising in the '77 Malibu looking for some soft-legs,hopping contests. Nothing looks better on a classic than a 5.20 on some Dayton's or Zeniths. I do prefer radials myself,though,i've driven on bias-ply tires. Scary if you're not used to it,but they wear like iron. I kept 2 on the back of a Nova in High School to do burnouts with......never wore them down....much.


Scary to drive on them of you're not used to it? Do explain. I'm wanting to take the 520 plunge, nothing beats the look but all shows are a minimum of 35 miles away on the highway and I'm concerned how my lifted 64 will handle with them.


----------



## Airborne

I roll 5.60's on my 51 and it rides great.

Trust be guys, take one trip on these 5.20's and you will NEVER look back. That's why the OG tires were going for so much not too long ago, they are the perfect lowrider tire...


----------



## dj short dog

OGJordan said:


> I just recently moved to a town where Cooper Tire was the biggest employer before we (Toyota) moved here and I actually have been hinting around to all the former employees to see if they could get the molds snuck out of the facility. We've hired some of their engineers, they all give me the same answer: all the molds are destroyed to avoid any legal liability. I know we are REAL careful with all our old assets to make sure they are destroyed, I would assume current tire manufacturers are even more strict about it



I wonder how long the molds sit after a tire is discontinued before being destroyed. 
So would all BFG,Firestone,etc. molds that these specialty tire corporations are using to reproduce vintage tires be new molds or original molds? Found this on Coker site....so i guess they use both OG & new molds. 

"_Back when your favorite collector cars were new, bias ply tires were the only choice and it stayed that way until the mid ‘70s when tire manufactures began experimenting with radial construction. Collectible vehicles aren’t quite as collectible when they don’t have the right tires on them, so Coker Tire Company strives to provide car enthusiasts of all ages with the appropriate tires for their machine. Part of the process was bringing back discontinued tires, by using the original molds from various companies, and Firestone is the prominent bias ply tire in the immense Coker product line. 
By manufacturing tires from the original molds, or building a new mold from original Firestone drawings, Coker Tire’s authentic bias ply tires are the real deal. The original lettering, the original sizing and the original styling is all there, in a brand new package, so these are not technically a reproduction tire—they’re the real thing. Whether you have a traditional hot rod, or a precisely restored classic car, a set of Firestone bias ply tires are a popular choice because of the rich heritage and quality finished product_."


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

TopDogg said:


> Very well said, Mr Boat tail.


 Yea, at times I can sound pretty damn intelligent. I'll give you a call when they show up at my door so we can go for a cruise.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

dj short dog said:


> I wonder how long the molds sit after a tire is discontinued before being destroyed.
> So would all BFG,Firestone,etc. molds that these specialty tire corporations are using to reproduce vintage tires be new molds or original molds? Found this on Coker site....so i guess they use both OG & new molds.
> 
> "_Back when your favorite collector cars were new, bias ply tires were the only choice and it stayed that way until the mid ‘70s when tire manufactures began experimenting with radial construction. Collectible vehicles aren’t quite as collectible when they don’t have the right tires on them, so Coker Tire Company strives to provide car enthusiasts of all ages with the appropriate tires for their machine. Part of the process was bringing back discontinued tires, by using the original molds from various companies, and Firestone is the prominent bias ply tire in the immense Coker product line.
> By manufacturing tires from the original molds, or building a new mold from original Firestone drawings, Coker Tire’s authentic bias ply tires are the real deal. The original lettering, the original sizing and the original styling is all there, in a brand new package, so these are not technically a reproduction tire—they’re the real thing. Whether you have a traditional hot rod, or a precisely restored classic car, a set of Firestone bias ply tires are a popular choice because of the rich heritage and quality finished product_."


From my understanding is that even if they were to have used the original 5.20 molds, it would have been on borrowed time. They have to sand blast the molds clean and ready for the next set of tires. Judging by the og 5.20's that I've seen, all the lettering on the sidewall looks all worn down whereas these new 5.20's, the lettering is nice and crisp. And I believe they said that the molds can break. I don't know how long the og molds that Coker has could last. Then again, it could all be b.s like the 5.20's that he makes.


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

KURSED1 said:


> ¿¿¿DONDE ESTAN LAS FOTOS??? POST PIX... PARA LOS POBRES QUE NO COMPRAMOS ESTAS LLANTAS PERRONAS!!!!! HOPEFULLY THESE VATOS KEEP MAKIN THEM. MAD PROPS!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

More pics


----------



## flakejobrob

MOSTHATED CC said:


> More pics


x2


----------



## REGALHILOW

X5.20


----------



## rIdaho

Lowrider19 said:


> I understand the sentimental part,for sure. The "golden age" for me was back in '91 through '97,when I graduated. I have fond memories of certain shoes I had,the Lowrider magazines,going to shows,cruising in the '77 Malibu looking for some soft-legs,hopping contests. Nothing looks better on a classic than a 5.20 on some Dayton's or Zeniths. I do prefer radials myself,though,i've driven on bias-ply tires. Scary if you're not used to it,but they wear like iron. I kept 2 on the back of a Nova in High School to do burnouts with......never wore them down....much.


 ..yep! I'm a sucker for burnouts, and 5.20's will take years to lose tread. I can't wait!


----------



## OGJordan

dj short dog said:


> I wonder how long the molds sit after a tire is discontinued before being destroyed.
> So would all BFG,Firestone,etc. molds that these specialty tire corporations are using to reproduce vintage tires be new molds or original molds? Found this on Coker site....so i guess they use both OG & new molds.
> 
> "_Back when your favorite collector cars were new, bias ply tires were the only choice and it stayed that way until the mid ‘70s when tire manufactures began experimenting with radial construction. Collectible vehicles aren’t quite as collectible when they don’t have the right tires on them, so Coker Tire Company strives to provide car enthusiasts of all ages with the appropriate tires for their machine. Part of the process was bringing back discontinued tires, by using the original molds from various companies, and Firestone is the prominent bias ply tire in the immense Coker product line.
> By manufacturing tires from the original molds, or building a new mold from original Firestone drawings, Coker Tire’s authentic bias ply tires are the real deal. The original lettering, the original sizing and the original styling is all there, in a brand new package, so these are not technically a reproduction tire—they’re the real thing. Whether you have a traditional hot rod, or a precisely restored classic car, a set of Firestone bias ply tires are a popular choice because of the rich heritage and quality finished product_."



With him having Firestone build the tires from their own molds it saves them. The problem would be getting the Firestone molds, leaving all the Firestone marking, getting them made in China (or wherever) with poor materials or quality control. Then someone has a blowout and dies. Family sues Firestone for making defective tires since they were Firestone tires from Firestone molds, and there's really no way Firestone could prove they didn't make them.

Of course I'm not in the tire industry, so I could be totally wrong.


----------



## lone star

OGJordan said:


> With him having Firestone build the tires from their own molds it saves them. The problem would be getting the Firestone molds, leaving all the Firestone marking, getting them made in China (or wherever) with poor materials or quality control. Then someone has a blowout and dies. Family sues Firestone for making defective tires since they were Firestone tires from Firestone molds, and there's really no way Firestone could prove they didn't make them.
> 
> Of course I'm not in the tire industry, so I could be totally wrong.


firestone has had plenty of lawsuits from blow outs and suvs flipped..


----------



## Premium Sportway

OGJordan said:


> With him having Firestone build the tires from their own molds it saves them. The problem would be getting the Firestone molds, leaving all the Firestone marking, getting them made in China (or wherever) with poor materials or quality control. Then someone has a blowout and dies. Family sues Firestone for making defective tires since they were Firestone tires from Firestone molds, and there's really no way Firestone could prove they didn't make them.
> 
> Of course I'm not in the tire industry, so I could be totally wrong.


Yea NO...Firestone doesn't make the tires that Coker sells. They lease or sold the molds to Coker and Coker licenses the name from Firestone. The Firestone tires Coker sells are made by STA. Their is an interesting story behind all this but I'm not interested in typing it out. All the tires Coker makes with a brand name other than his own are made by STA and some other companies, but none are made by the actual brand name on the tire. Those brand name companies stopped making bias ply and their vintage radial tires themselves a long time ago.


----------



## OGJordan

dj short dog said:


> I wonder how long the molds sit after a tire is discontinued before being destroyed.
> So would all BFG,Firestone,etc. molds that these specialty tire corporations are using to reproduce vintage tires be new molds or original molds? Found this on Coker site....so i guess they use both OG & new molds.
> 
> "_Back when your favorite collector cars were new, bias ply tires were the only choice and it stayed that way until the mid ‘70s when tire manufactures began experimenting with radial construction. Collectible vehicles aren’t quite as collectible when they don’t have the right tires on them, so Coker Tire Company strives to provide car enthusiasts of all ages with the appropriate tires for their machine. Part of the process was bringing back discontinued tires, by using the original molds from various companies, and Firestone is the prominent bias ply tire in the immense Coker product line.
> By manufacturing tires from the original molds, or building a new mold from original Firestone drawings, Coker Tire’s authentic bias ply tires are the real deal. The original lettering, the original sizing and the original styling is all there, in a brand new package, so these are not technically a reproduction tire—they’re the real thing. Whether you have a traditional hot rod, or a precisely restored classic car, a set of Firestone bias ply tires are a popular choice because of the rich heritage and quality finished product_."





Premium Sportway said:


> Yea NO...Firestone doesn't make the tires that Coker sells. They lease or sold the molds to Coker and Coker licenses the name from Firestone. The Firestone tires Coker sells are made by STA. Their is an interesting story behind all this but I'm not interested in typing it out. All the tires Coker makes with a brand name other than his own are made by STA and some other companies, but none are made by the actual brand name on the tire. Those brand name companies stopped making bias ply and their vintage radial tires themselves a long time ago.



Just reread that other paragraph, thought it said Firestone is the prominent supplier....my bad. So is there someway to tell that this STA makes the tires on the tires themselves?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^^^ That pic says it all


----------



## dj short dog

OGJordan said:


> With him having Firestone build the tires from their own molds it saves them. The problem would be getting the Firestone molds, leaving all the Firestone marking, getting them made in China (or wherever) with poor materials or quality control. Then someone has a blowout and dies. Family sues Firestone for making defective tires since they were Firestone tires from Firestone molds, and there's really no way Firestone could prove they didn't make them.
> 
> Of course I'm not in the tire industry, so I could be totally wrong.





Premium Sportway said:


> Yea NO...Firestone doesn't make the tires that Coker sells. They lease or sold the molds to Coker and Coker licenses the name from Firestone. The Firestone tires Coker sells are made by STA. Their is an interesting story behind all this but I'm not interested in typing it out. All the tires Coker makes with a brand name other than his own are made by STA and some other companies, but none are made by the actual brand name on the tire. Those brand name companies stopped making bias ply and their vintage radial tires themselves a long time ago.





OGJordan said:


> Just reread that other paragraph, thought it said Firestone is the prominent supplier....my bad. So is there someway to tell that this STA makes the tires on the tires themselves?



So would it be possible for someone to take the firestone FR380 mold and make the tire to truck specs similar to what these guys did with the premium sportway to better handle the weight for our applications? If they are currently rated at 959 lbs by re-designing the internals of the tire, i'm sure it can easily be made to handle a little over 1k lbs.



ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 646327
> View attachment 646328


.......nice! can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## OGJordan

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 646327
> View attachment 646328




Perfect comparison pic. Cornell looks huge compared to the others


----------



## baggedout81

^^^^ X2

Hopefully these will still be around once my Hankooks are shot.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Actually cornells arent that big. Its just the angle. I just bought the set new for $500. Ima post a few more showing a side by side comparison of each against the 5.20 tomorrow. I just gota click up with the girlfriend and the girlfriends girlfriend right now. So I'll catch ya'll tomorrow. uffin:


----------



## baggedout81

what...your girfriends gotta girlfriend:wow:


----------



## dfdubb

Got my set today after a long wait...like Christmas morning! Props to Premium Sportway for keeping their word and communicating with honesty. Can't wait to get them mounted.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Actually cornells arent that big. Its just the angle. I just bought the set new for $500. Ima post a few more showing a side by side comparison of each against the 5.20 tomorrow. I just gota click up with the girlfriend and the girlfriends girlfriend right now. So I'll catch ya'll tomorrow. uffin:


Thats what Im talkin about the girlfriends girlfriend


----------



## JustCruisin

OGJordan said:


> Just reread that other paragraph, thought it said Firestone is the prominent supplier....my bad. So is there someway to tell that this STA makes the tires on the tires themselves?


I don't see any distinguishing marks on my Firestone 5.60's.. other than a DOT stamp


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

72BOATTAIL said:


> That's cool. It can't be held against you newbees for not knowing any better, JK. In all seriousness, TopDogg and myself were running 5.20s and 5.60s back in high school (Class of 1980). We had them on our daily drivers and drove them everywhere because it was our only transportation. I personally rode on 5.60s from the late 70s to mid 80s. These tires got us to school, car shows, out of town trips, parties and looking for pu**y with very few issues and they were not as well made as these that are being produced now. When you get older you tend to do some things for sentimental reasons and not necessarily because they make any sense to others. These tires fall into that sentimental category that includes how I like building my own rides in the backyard listening to old skool music drinking a cold Budlight. Oh, but no drinking and driving (anymore).:nono: As you get older you learn your lesson about that also (sometimes the hard way).


:h5:


----------



## rudster

Big props to premium sport way. Got all my tires just when they said I would. Mounted them to the 58 and ltd took them out for a hard drive. Best tires ever hands down. No sway. No roll. Inflated to 50 psi and could not believe how thick the walls are. They feel like my dually tires. Very good job. Congrats.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Dope! Pics?!!




rudster said:


> Big props to premium sport way. Got all my tires just when they said I would. Mounted them to the 58 and ltd took them out for a hard drive. Best tires ever hands down. No sway. No roll. Inflated to 50 psi and could not believe how thick the walls are. They feel like my dually tires. Very good job. Congrats.


----------



## BIG RED

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Recently put some 14x7 wires on 5.20s and i love the look. I don't know I guess some youngsters don't like the old school look but I'm only 19 and I love them. What u guys think?


Are those cokers or nos 5'20's? 

Either way I don't think they fit in with the tires that the topic is about due to them not making a fat white and they just got them.

They look not bad not a fan of fat whites though.


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

4:36 amAt local FedEx facility
YUMA, AZ Just checked my email. They arrived in town.:thumbsup: Hopefully delivered before the tire shop closes.


----------



## SAUL

Rudster's 58 convertible on new Premium Sportways and Tru Classics


----------



## kaos283

:worship:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## 72BOATTAIL

FedEx just dropped off my Premium Sportway 5.20s at the house . Give me a call TopDogg so we can take them to your tire guy and mount them onto my Daytons. Damn can't wait :fool2:.


----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


> Rudster's 58 convertible on new Premium Sportways and Tru Classics


Nice


----------



## juangotti

yOuNgWiCkS said:


> Recently put some 14x7 wires on 5.20s and i love the look. I don't know I guess some youngsters don't like the old school look but I'm only 19 and I love them. What u guys think?


Wrong topic homie.


----------



## ABRAXASS

How close are we to the next Pre-Order for the 2nd run.......or leftovers from this run ????


----------



## aphustle

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 646595
> 
> 
> View attachment 646606
> 
> 
> View attachment 646597
> 
> 
> View attachment 646607
> View attachment 646608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 646609




Must be nice ...wish I had different sets of tires ..I'm glad u don't have any brown stars in that line up..hahaha


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 646612
> 
> 
> View attachment 646613
> 
> 
> View attachment 646614


Ok those are some dope asssss tires. Now go slap dem on some dzzzz some Zzzz hell even chinas if u have to. Fuck it even a pedal car. Just post some freakin pics people


----------



## JustCruisin

All those radials lined up next to 5.20 look like mud-boggin tires...


----------



## Lo pab 77

SAUL said:


> Rudster's 58 convertible on new Premium Sportways and Tru Classics


Man that's nice. Best combo of wheel and tires right there.


----------



## big tony

how much r the tires shipped to 93274


----------



## SAUL

just beautiful!!!


----------



## SAUL




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SAUL said:


> Rudster's 58 convertible on new Premium Sportways and Tru Classics


tripple og old school right there:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

I told you guys you would like them. Boat Tail, pick me up at 9 am.


----------



## SAUL

Jr's Glasshouse on New shoes.


----------



## Lo pab 77

Man these tires look really good!! Hopefully I can join the new 5.20 club soon.


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

TopDogg said:


> I told you guys you would like them. Boat Tail, pick me up at 9 am.


 Copy. Will do & I'll buy.


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## manu samoa

Just beautiful.
The future is here and it came from the past....


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL




----------



## Mar64ss




----------



## 46'Areosedan

Are there any plans on selling these tires at the swapmeets like Pomona as they become more available?


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Mar64ss said:


> View attachment 646830


 These wheels kick ass. Are they OG Classics or is TruSpoke making them again?


----------



## Premium Sportway

46'Areosedan said:


> Are there any plans on selling these tires at the swapmeets like Pomona as they become more available?


Yes sir...that is the plan. We want to hit up as many shows and events as we can along with the occasional Pamona Swap Meet.

And keep the Pics coming guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:worship:


Mar64ss said:


> View attachment 646830


----------



## fjc422

What is your show schedule going to be and when are you expecting to get your second shipment going?


----------



## Premium Sportway

fjc422 said:


> What is your show schedule going to be and when are you expecting to get your second shipment going?


We are bringing what will probably be the last sets from this run to the Santa Barbara Nite-Life show in a couple of weeks, and we will be at the Fresno Super Show in August. Nothing else planned yet. Second run should be here in July in time for the Fresno show.


----------



## califas

Premium Sportway said:


> We are bringing what will probably be the last sets from this run to the Santa Barbara Nite-Life show in a couple of weeks, and we will be at the Fresno Super Show in August. Nothing else planned yet. Second run should be here in July in time for the Fresno show.


When can I order another set


----------



## Premium Sportway

califas said:


> When can I order another set


We are going to turn the website ordering back on probably by the end of the week for you pre-order guys to order more sets and well anybody else who gets in to order what is left of the non-reserved stock.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

Whats the price on a set of 13s 5.20 sent to dallas texas ?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> We are bringing what will probably be the last sets from this run to the Santa Barbara Nite-Life show in a couple of weeks, and we will be at the Fresno Super Show in August. Nothing else planned yet. Second run should be here in July in time for the Fresno show.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Premium Sportway said:


> We are going to turn the website ordering back on probably by the end of the week for you pre-order guys to order more sets and well anybody else who gets in to order what is left of the non-reserved stock.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

Mar64ss said:


> View attachment 646830


:fool2:


----------



## Mar64ss

72BOATTAIL said:


> These wheels kick ass. Are they OG Classics or is TruSpoke making them again?


OG Classic Redone and Mounted by Cheke 714-270-2874 If any one needs a set or OG ones Redone.


----------



## Mar64ss




----------



## bullet one

SAUL said:


>


That's clean Saul


----------



## 72BOATTAIL

Mar64ss said:


> OG Classic Redone and Mounted by Cheke 714-270-2874 If any one needs a set or OG ones Redone.
> View attachment 646916
> View attachment 646917
> View attachment 646918
> View attachment 646919
> View attachment 646920


 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

bullet one said:


> That's clean Saul


Hell yea i wish it was my glasshouse


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SAUL said:


> Hell yea i wish it was my glasshouse


Post some pics of yours Saul.


----------



## TopDogg

Topic closed at Premium Sportways request. please check out new picture topic.


----------

